# Team III - Der Fred - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Konfuzius (30. November 2009)

Tach zusammen,

da ja offenbar bei dem Winterpokal-Team III + Freunden ein gewisser spam-Bedarf besteht,



ultra2de schrieb:


> Es entwickelt sich hier zum TEAM III Laber-Thread.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens



hab ich hier mal, um die etablierten Threads müllfrei zu halten , den

Fred für Team III

aufgemacht.

Also hier ist Platz für alle Teammitglieder, Freunde, Bekannte, Fans, Kritiker, alle, die mal mitfahren wollen und alle anderen, die ich jetzt vergessen hab zu erwähnen, Themen rund um das Team zu diskutieren.
*Natürlich nur seriöse und ernsthafte Beiträge!  *

(Wens nicht interessiert, der möge diesen Thread einfach ignorieren!)

Als Diskussionsgrundlage stelle ich dann gleich mal folgende These in den Raum:

"Ihr seid alle Schuld!!!"     

Gruß
Teamkollege Ralf aus Team III


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. November 2009)

So, habe die Versuchsreihe gestartet. Der ganz einfache Mix 60:40 (Eierlikör, Weißwein lieblich) plus Sahne ist schon nicht schlecht  Hier kommt man auf ca. 16% 



Im nächsten Selbstversuch teste ich mal ca. 1/2 Eierlikör, 1/4 Wein und 1/4 O-Saft. Der ist dann sogar gesund


----------



## ultra2 (30. November 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier



Spalter


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Spalter


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2009)

He @abgehtdiepost nicht wandern 

 ................................... Rad fahren


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ach wie süß, jetzt fangt ihr nochmal ganz klein an 

Die Mods haben gerade Splitteritis, sind ja einige Threads, die wieder auf Anfang gestellt werden...

Hat denn wer von euch schon die "Giftmischung" vom Joscho probieren dürfen? 
Wird das die Retourkutsche zu Merlins Kuchen vom Weihnachtsmarkt  ?

grüße


----------



## joscho (1. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hat denn wer von euch schon die "Giftmischung" vom Joscho probieren dürfen?



Ich bin ja noch voll in den Versuchsreihen. Bis zur Zulassung kann das noch dauern  Und dann nur auf Rezept (den gelben).



> Wird das die Retourkutsche zu Merlins Kuchen vom Weihnachtsmarkt  ?


Mal schauen. Ich glaube, die Kombi macht es (Tom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (1. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch voll in den Versuchsreihen. Bis zur Zulassung kann das noch dauern  Und dann nur auf Rezept (den gelben).
> 
> Mal schauen. Ich glaube, die Kombi macht es.
> 
> ...



...sowas in der Art hat Michael Jackson auch gesagt.


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach wie süß, jetzt fangt ihr nochmal ganz klein an




Aber unser Leitspruch ist immer noch passend 

*

"Ihr seid alle Schuld!!!" *

......................

​


----------



## ultra2 (1. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Irgendwann gab es keine Mitbewerber und keinen Glühwein mehr



Aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen haben wir ja eine Norderweiterung. Von daher haben wir also auch Konkurrenz aus der verbotenen Stadt. 

Aber es sind natürlich Düsseldorfer, die durch besondere Kreativität im WP auffallen, bzw. schon mal aufgefallen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann erkennen, dass die z.T. sehr merkwürdig nachtragen, aber was ist an "Trainingsverwaltung" kreativ


----------



## ultra2 (1. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Also ich kann erkennen, dass die z.T. *sehr merkwürdig nachtragen*, aber was ist an "Trainingsverwaltung" kreativ



sowas 

Die Art des Nachtragens ist allerdings auch den Windeckern schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Stelle mit "_nur Spaß_" find ich besonders witzig; der Rest ist eher peinlich  



"_Hey Leute, ich habe es nicht nötig, hier falsche Angaben zu machen ! Das ist für mich hier nur Spass. Es ist aber wohl anscheinend für Hobbysportler etwas unvorstellbar, was ein Hochleistungssportler und ehemalige Nationalmannschaftsmitglied noch so alles im Alter leisten kann.  Also seid nicht neidisch auf meine Einträge, sondern versucht es einfach mit Eurem sportlichen Einsatz, anstatt hier blöde Sprüche zu klopfen. Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt...In meiner Zeit als Kadermitglied lagen die Mindestrainingsstunden bei 6h pro Tag, Max10 h! _"


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> sehr merkwürdig nachtragen



Der Fachbegriff ist "taktisches Punktebunkern" :kotz:
Manche finden sich gaaanz toll, wenn sie aus dem Nichts auf Platz 1 schießen 

Hat's im Lokalranking nicht gegeben, da ging es fair zu.
Ein Grund, warum uns das Gesamtranking nie so wichtig war...

Jetzt hat es uns auch zu Hause heimgesucht


----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2009)

Na ja,
der Chillmirage trägt ja auch (hoffentlich  ) irgendwann seine 300 Punkte nach, weil er z.Zt. kein inet hat 

Spass beiseite, werden immer mal Leute sein, die wegen Urlaub o.ä. nicht direkt eintragen können oder intern Spielchen mit ihren Teamkameraden "spielen". 

Finde ich auch nicht soo tragisch, dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeit des Nachtragens (auch über das Ende hinaus...).

Dass aber die verbotene Stadt hier in K/BN mitspielen darf, finde ich auch etwas daneben 

greetz
cm


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch nicht soo tragisch, dafür gibt es ja die Möglichkeit des Nachtragens (auch über das Ende hinaus...).
> 
> Dass aber die verbotene Stadt hier in K/BN mitspielen darf, finde ich auch etwas daneben :flop:
> 
> ...



Wir hatten uns dereinst mit den Windigen Bengeln (war damals die einzige Konkurrenz) darauf geeinigt, daß das Nachtragen von Punkten nur im Notfall gemacht wird. Aus Gründen der Fairness und Transparenz. Sieht halt jeder anders. Aber jeden Tag online sein, und nur "nach Punktebedarf " die Menge der Punkte festzulegen und einzutragen halte ich nicht für "fairen Wettbewerb". Und wenn dann im eigenen Team die Punkte als dubios tituliert werden...

Hätten den die Verfahrer mehr Spass im WP wenn wir anfangen unsere Punkte zu "bunkern"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> Hätten den die Verfahrer mehr Spass im WP wenn wir anfangen unsere Punkte zu "bunkern"?



Nö, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Wollte nur schon mal vorbeugend auf das evt. Nachtragen von chillmirage hinweisen...

Spaß haben wir auch so, letzten Endes sollte man sich und den WP nicht so ernst nehmen- Prost! 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nö, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Wollte nur schon mal vorbeugend auf das evt. Nachtragen von chillmirage hinweisen...



Das beim Chris der Fall anderes gelagert ist, wissen wir. Es geht eher um das vorsätzliche Zurückhalten von Punkten:kotz:



sun909 schrieb:


> Spaß haben wir auch so, letzten Endes sollte man sich und den WP nicht so ernst nehmen- Prost!
> 
> grüße



Dann komm sofort von der Rolle runter.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> letzten Endes sollte man sich und den WP nicht so ernst nehmen



Zweifellos eines der intelligentesten und zutreffendsten Statements, welches ich zum Thema "Winterpokal" seit dessen Start hier im Forum gelesen habe!


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Zweifellos eines der intelligentesten und zutreffendsten Statements, welches ich zum Thema "Winterpokal" seit dessen Start hier im Forum gelesen habe!



Wenn du wüsstest welch weit jenseits jeglicher Moral angesiedelten Wetten hier ablaufen.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, werden immer mal Leute sein, die wegen Urlaub o.ä. nicht direkt eintragen können



Klar, kein Problem. Unser Jürgen trägt ja auch manchmal ein paar Tage später ein, weil er gar nicht so oft im Forum unterwegs ist.

Aber wenn jemand z.B. am 24. die Punkte bis zum 17., dann am 30. Punkte bis zum 20. einträgt usw., aber derjenige zwischendurch regelmäßig online ist, kann man wohl durchaus Vorsatz unterstellen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand z.B. am 24. die Punkte bis zum 17., dann am 30. Punkte bis zum 20. einträgt usw., aber derjenige zwischendurch regelmäßig online ist, kann man wohl durchaus Vorsatz unterstellen...


Das ist das was ich auch sehr Suspekt  finde, ist auch das was ich vor ein paar Tagen schon angesprochen habe.

Könnte aber auch Zeitverschiebung sein, Mars-Erde oder Winterpokal eintrag auf dem Postweg


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich auch sehr Suspekt  finde, ist auch das was ich vor ein paar Tagen schon angesprochen habe.
> 
> Könnte aber auch Zeitverschiebung sein, Mars-Erde oder Winterpokal eintrag auf dem Postweg



Wie soll man den wissen, wenn man am jeweiligen Tag einträgt, wieviel Punkte, für was auch immer, man hätte brauchen können?


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es uns auch zu Hause heimgesucht



Sehr unschön das Ganze. Müssen wir jetzt ein regionales Lokalranking bauen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Oder nur *TeamIII vs Rheinland MTB Cup*


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2009)

Ihr seid schon wieder Punkte machen ?? Wachtet ab wenn wir komplett sind

Wollte eigetlich nur mitteilen das ich in dem *neuen* Fred meinen 2. Eintag mache.

Konfu sagte das ihr nochmal nach Hennef wollt. Wann? Dort treffen wir uns dann dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Konfu sagte das ihr nochmal nach Hennef wollt. Wann? Dort treffen wir uns dann dieses Jahr.



Hi, 
der Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef war nur bis zum 29.11.2009. Den gibs nicht mehr, kein Glühweinstand mehr da. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef war nur bis zum 29.11.2009. Den gibs nicht mehr, kein Glühweinstand mehr da.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Die haben wahrscheinlich abgebaut nach dem wir alle Vorräte vernichtet hatten


----------



## joscho (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Oder nur *TeamIII vs Rheinland MTB Cup*



Mal schauen ob es wieder darauf hinaus läuft. Aber dieses Jahr sehe ich zumindest noch einen weiteren Mitspieler - und die aus dem hohen Norden ignoriere ich einfach


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon wieder Punkte machen ??



Wir mussten. Der Glühweinpegel sank ab


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Dezember 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef war nur bis zum 29.11.2009. Den gibs nicht mehr, kein Glühweinstand mehr da.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang









Im Ernst?
Was is'n das für'n Weihnachtsmarkt? 
Eher ein Herbstmarkt?

Dann bleibt vielleicht noch Siegburg für das große Treffen? 
Oder gibt's da sonst noch was in der Gegend?


----------



## ultra2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir mussten. Der Glühweinpegel sank ab



Gott sei dank wieder aufgefüllt.

Zumindest die Tazz ist voll.


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir mussten. Der Glühweinpegel sank ab



Und was macht ihr im Januar? Hoffen, dass euer Giftmischer bis dahin produktionsbereit ist?


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel? Eure Giftmischung dürft ihr auch gerne mitbringen 

Termin Samstag Hennef:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel? Eure Giftmischung dürft ihr auch gerne mitbringen
> 
> Termin Samstag Hennef:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589
> ...



Generell schon; aber:

a) Scheißwetter angesagt
b) muß ich zum PingPong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist das besch....Wetter? 

"Mein" Frosch sagt 35% Wahrscheinlichkeit und unter 0,5l Regen. Also gerade mal erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit 

Gegen b kann ich natürlich nix sagen... 

grüße


----------



## joscho (3. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr im Januar? Hoffen, dass euer Giftmischer bis dahin produktionsbereit ist?



Das wird schon werden - und im Notfall kann man das Zeug sogar pur trinken  Das größere Problem ist die richtige Betriebstemperatur.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wo ist das besch....Wetter?
> 
> "Mein" Frosch sagt 35% Wahrscheinlichkeit und unter 0,5l Regen. Also gerade mal erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit
> 
> grüße



Mein blöder Frosch ist hier zuhause.


----------



## joscho (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel? Eure Giftmischung dürft ihr auch gerne mitbringen
> 
> Termin Samstag Hennef:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589
> ...



Für Sonntag ist schon das nikolausige *AHRTALGLÜHEN *angesagt. Ich halte mich da zwar noch mit einer Anmeldung zurück, habe es aber auf dem Schirm. Und beides geht nicht.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2009)

Tss,
so wird das aber nichts mit der Weltherrschaft 

Dann sage ich mal bis Sonntag, trotz Wetter!

Heute ist ja strahlender Sonnenschein, wohl dem, der früher Feierabend machen kann 

In dem Sinne sonnige Grüße


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2009)

Knecht Ruprecht
Ein Gedicht von Theodor Storm (1817-1888)





Von drauss' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss euch sagen, es weihnachtet sehr!

Allüberall auf den Tannenspitzen
sah ich goldene Lichtlein sitzen;

Und droben aus dem Himmelstor
sah mit grossen Augen das Christkind hervor;

Und wie ich so strolcht' durch den finstern Tann,
da rief's mich mit heller Stimme an:

"Knecht Ruprecht", rief es, "alter Gesell,
hebe die Beine und spute dich schnell!

Die Kerzen fangen zu brennen an,
das Himmelstor ist aufgetan,

Alt' und Junge sollen nun
von der Jagd des Lebens einmal ruhn;

Und morgen flieg ich hinab zur Erden,
denn es soll wieder Weihnachten werden!"

Ich sprach: "O lieber Herre Christ,
meine Reise fast zu Ende ist;

Ich soll nur noch in diese Stadt,
wo's eitel gute Kinder hat."

- "Hast denn das Säcklein auch bei dir?"
Ich sprach: "Das Säcklein, das ist hier:

Denn Äpfel, Nuss und Mandelkern
essen fromme Kinder gern."

- "Hast denn die Rute auch bei dir?"
Ich sprach: "Die Rute, die ist hier;

Doch für die Kinder nur, die schlechten,
die trifft sie auf den Teil, den rechten."

Christkindlein sprach:" So ist es recht;
So geh mit Gott, mein treuer Knecht!"

Von drauss' vom Walde komm ich her;
Ich muss euch sagen, es weihnachtet sehr!

Nun sprecht, wie ich's hier innen find!
Sind's gute Kind, sind's böse Kind?​
............. schönen Nicolausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2009)

Was hat der Rallef uns berichtet?

Ihr seid am Freitag mit mindestens der Hälfte nicht da???

Schade schade...


----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2009)

Ach, welche Hälfte denn


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, welche Hälfte denn



Vermutlich die berühmte bessere.


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, welche Hälfte denn



Ich hab Weihnachtsfeier 

..................... gelte ich als die hälfte ???

Ich werde jedenfalls an euch denken


----------



## joscho (7. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab Weihnachtsfeier
> 
> ..................... gelte ich als die hälfte ???
> 
> Ich werde jedenfalls an euch denken



Ach Du Hälfte, verdirb Dir doch nicht die Feier


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Du Hälfte, verdirb Dir doch nicht die Feier



Neeeeeeeeeeeee 

 ich doch nicht 

Mir ist ja sooooo Weihnachtlich


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mir ist ja sooooo Weihnachtlich



Du meinst Du bist soooooo kaufgeregt


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du meinst Du bist soooooo kaufgeregt




Ja ja jaaaaa


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2009)

*Wieder erster im IBC* 

​


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ..................... gelte ich als die hälfte ???



Nächsten Freitag fallen mindestens 3 von 5 Teammitglieder den Weihnachtsfeiern zum Opfer.
Jürgen und ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was hat der Rallef uns berichtet?
> 
> Ihr seid am Freitag mit mindestens der Hälfte nicht da???
> 
> Schade schade...



Ja, sehr schade. Wie wollt ihr denn fahren Die andere Hälfte zieht es in Erwägung entgegenkommend zu sein


----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh, unser Jürgen ist online.

Wie weit bist du denn mit deiner Fully Entscheidung? Geht die Tendenz jetzt Richtung Downhill?


----------



## abgehtdiepost (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich bin's "abgehtdiepost",
nach meinen langen Testläufen mit Specialized Stumpjumper und
dieses Wochenende mit Giant Reign 6.7 Enduro habe ich mein neues Bike bestellt.
Die Entscheidung ist auf Giant Reign 0 Modell 2010 gefallen.
Oh Schreck die nächste Lieferung gab es erst wieder in der 14. KW 2010, aber jetzt kommt meines doch noch in der 2. KW 2010. hurra. Dann heißt es erstmal "matschfreies einrollen".



Jetzt heißt es erstmal Geschenke einkaufen und dann vielleicht am 19./20.12.09 nochmal ne 2009er Tour, vielleicht gibt es dann auch den ersten Naturschnee zum Skilaufen in Winterberg.

Gruß Jürgen

PS: Ihr haut ja ganz schön rein mit den Punkten, Platz 1 Wahnsinn. 
Mensch da komme ich aber nicht mehr mit.
Aber Platz 5 im Team ist ja auch ganz schön.


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2009)

Hu hu Jürgen 

Das ist ja schön das Du ein schönes Bike für Dich gefunden hast 

Wenn das dann erst mal da ist, holst Du uns Punktmäßig sicher ganz schnell wieder ein 

Ich bin jedenfalls echt gespannt was Dein Bike dann alles so kann


----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bin's "abgehtdiepost",
> nach meinen langen Testläufen mit Specialized Stumpjumper und
> dieses Wochenende mit Giant Reign 6.7 Enduro habe ich mein neues Bike bestellt.
> Die Entscheidung ist auf Giant Reign 0 Modell 2010 gefallen.
> ...



Das sieht ja nach reichlich Federweg aus. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass mit dem Teil.

19./20. finden wir bestimmt was.


----------



## sun909 (9. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schade. Wie wollt ihr denn fahren Die andere Hälfte zieht es in Erwägung entgegenkommend zu sein



Tja, auch wenn die Tazz das falsch verstehen mag, so sehr ins Gewicht, dass sie die Hälfte des Teams ist, fällt sie (gott sei Dank?) noch nicht 

Wir werden wohl die "richtige" Seite nehmen, es sei denn, ihr liefert uns noch %trächtige Argumente für einen Umweg über Deutz o.ä.?

Planen um 20.00 Uhr dann Nähe Eisbahn zu sein. 

Alternativ könnten wir sonst auch den Weihnachtsmarkt am Stadtgarten besuchen, der ist nicht soo voll wie die anderen (und speziell am Montag nicht so "warm"  )...

grüße


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl die "richtige" Seite nehmen, es sei denn, ihr liefert uns noch %trächtige Argumente für einen Umweg über Deutz o.ä.?



Ich würde die Falsche nehmen - ist einfach schöner ohne Wesseling. Ggf. bei Lülsdorf die Langelerstraße nach Langel nehmen und ca. 5 km sparen. Gib mal bescheid wenn ihr euch entschieden habt.



> Planen um 20.00 Uhr dann Nähe Eisbahn zu sein.



D.h., ca. 19:20 auf Höhe Zündorf oder Sürth. Mal schauen...



> Alternativ könnten wir sonst auch den Weihnachtsmarkt am Stadtgarten besuchen, der ist nicht soo voll wie die anderen (und speziell am Montag nicht so "warm"  )...



Wie "alternativ"  Du meinst "zusätzlich"


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist auf Giant Reign 0 Modell 2010 gefallen.



Also dieses hier 
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/36386.html



> 2010, aber jetzt kommt meines doch noch in der 2. KW 2010. hurra. Dann heißt es erstmal "matschfreies einrollen".



Ja, die besten Geschenke macht man sich immer noch selbst  Matschfrei heißt, Du fliegst nach Malle mit Ding  Oder ins Wohnzimmer auf die Rolle 



> PS: Ihr haut ja ganz schön rein mit den Punkten, Platz 1 Wahnsinn.
> Mensch da komme ich aber nicht mehr mit.



Ach, mach Dir keinen Kopp. Mach einfach die 2000 Punkte voll und gut ist


----------



## sun909 (9. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich würde die Falsche nehmen - ist einfach schöner ohne Wesseling. Ggf. bei Lülsdorf die Langelerstraße nach Langel nehmen und ca. 5 km sparen. Gib mal bescheid wenn ihr euch entschieden habt.



Hängt davon ab, ob wir einen Kurzstop am Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt einlegen wollen... 



joscho schrieb:


> D.h., ca. 19:20 auf Höhe Zündorf oder Sürth. Mal schauen...



Zündorf müßten wir eigentlich früher erreichen. Aber hab ja deine Tel (0151xxx).



joscho schrieb:


> Wie "alternativ"  Du meinst "zusätzlich"



Ist die Frage, wie voll es sein wird. War dieses Jahr noch nicht am Heumarkt/Alter Markt, aber könnte Freitags ja durchaus voll sein...
Ihr habt da ja schon öfter gestanden? 
Wir werden wohl nicht mehr als 7 Leute mit Rad werden. Passt das realistisch?

Stadtgarten war halt ein bißchen gemütlicher, mehr Platz, d.h. auch die Räder wohl einfacher im Auge zu behalten. 

Vielleicht auch erst dorthin und dann (die machen um 21.30 zu) zum Heumarkt?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Zündorf müßten wir eigentlich früher erreichen. Aber hab ja deine Tel (0151xxx).



Dann seit ihr aber auch vor 20:00Uhr am Weihnachtsmarkt.



> Ist die Frage, wie voll es sein wird. War dieses Jahr noch nicht am Heumarkt/Alter Markt, aber könnte Freitags ja durchaus voll sein...
> Ihr habt da ja schon öfter gestanden?
> Wir werden wohl nicht mehr als 7 Leute mit Rad werden. Passt das realistisch?


Sollte kein Problem sein, da wir uns ja am "offenen Ende" des WM befinden werden. Siehe hier



> Stadtgarten war halt ein bißchen gemütlicher, mehr Platz, d.h. auch die Räder wohl einfacher im Auge zu behalten.


Hm, dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht da. Aber aus der Erinnerung der letzten Jahre kann ich Dir da nicht beipflichten - da ist doch überhaupt kein Platz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Vielleicht auch erst dorthin und dann (die machen um 21.30 zu) zum Heumarkt?


Ich denke wir sind die flexible Hälfte  Sagt nur früh genug bescheid.


----------



## joscho (9. Dezember 2009)

Puh, hartes Training für Freitag


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Puh, hartes Training für Freitag



He he und ich bin Euer Trainer


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hm,
da sollte der Trainer aber nicht so tief in die Tasse schauen 

Wg. heute abend: wir fahren hin über die schäl sick, können also jemanden ab Zündorf aufgabeln. Da gibt es ja auch eine Tränke,oder?

grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> Wg. heute abend: wir fahren hin über die schäl sick, können also jemanden ab Zündorf aufgabeln. Da gibt es ja auch eine Tränke,oder?
> 
> grüße



Hallo,
gut Idee. Dann Warte ich dort auf Euch. Um wie viel Uhr seit ihr dort?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## joscho (11. Dezember 2009)

In der Nähe des Doms 








trafen sich zum fröhlichen Vernichten von Warmgetränken





diverse Radler 

Die tazz hat zwar geschwänzt, dafür aber mit lecker Backwaren die Anwensenden verwöhnt. Dem Carsten hat es offensichtlich auch geschmeckt 





Ich hoffe, ihr seit alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> In der Nähe des Doms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin es zumindest. Der Wolfgang sah auch noch ganz pasabel aus. 

Schön wars. Danke für die Brownies von der Tazz, dem Selbstgebrauten und der netten Unterhaltung.


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja, vielen Dank liebe Renate für die Brownies, die waren spitze. 

Auch der Eierlikör hat gut geschmeckt, danke Jörg.

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wir sind gut wieder nach Hause gekommen, diesmal über die andere Rheinseite.


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2009)

Danke an dat Tazz für den lecker Kuchen und für den Testversion Nr. 7 selbstbrau-Eierpunsch!

War ein lustiger Abend, nur die Heimfahrt dann zu "trocken"...

Gruesse
sun909

PS der Meister des Nachtragens im Norden war wieder aktiv, diesmal punktgenau bis zum 30.11.


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2009)

Sehr gerne  ​


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2009)

@joscho - Denk bitte beim Punkte bunkern daran, nachher auch genau soviele einzutragen, wie nötig sind .....


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie, ihr geht jetzt auch schon zum Punkte sammeln in den Bunker???

Dann immer schön zwei Wochen abwarten mit dem Nachtragen 

Die "24" DVD Serie hat gestern abend ihr Ende gefunden, nicht gerade das Highlight der Serie und schön offener Übergang, gähn...

Muß mir jetzt was anderes suchen, der "Stoff" für die Rolle reicht nur noch bis nächste Woche 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie, ihr geht jetzt auch schon zum Punkte sammeln in den Bunker???
> 
> Dann immer schön zwei Wochen abwarten mit dem Nachtragen



Nee Carsten, wichtig ist nicht nur Nachzutragen, sondern du mußt soviel Punkte nachtragen, wie du gefühlt gemacht hast.


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ah so,
ich dachte, das Spiel geht so, dass ich soviele eintrage, wie gerade nötig ist 

Da ich ja schon so Betrügern aufgessens bin, die mir versprochen hatten, die Zeit im Hamsterrad in der Botschaft mit 24 zählt doppelt 

Bis Sonntag? Oder seid ihr nicht in Alfter?

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah so,
> ich dachte, das Spiel geht so, dass ich soviele eintrage, wie gerade nötig ist



Wie gefühlt nötig ist.



sun909 schrieb:


> Da ich ja schon so Betrügern aufgessens bin, die mir versprochen hatten, die Zeit im Hamsterrad in der Botschaft mit 24 zählt doppelt



Wer erzählt denn sowas?



sun909 schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag? Oder seid ihr nicht in Alfter?
> grüße



Geplant ist es schon. Das Tazz muß sehen ob die Planung auch aufgeht.


----------



## Tazz (15. Dezember 2009)

würde schon gerne dort starten  .....aber ich hab mal wieder Kinderdienst 

Mal schauen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Mal so ... neben bei... Habt ihr nicht ein paar Punkte für unsere Kranke übrig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wenn ihr schon was Bunkert


----------



## Tazz (15. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mal so ... neben bei... Habt ihr nicht ein paar Punkte für unsere Kranke übrig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So lieber Windecker 



Punktemäßig können wir leider keine Punkte rausrücken 

, da teile unseres Teams leider anderweitig noch verplant sind 

Wer ist denn da schon wieder krank bei euch ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2009)

Anfänger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wurzel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







und Tinchen hat pflichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber soweit ich das burteilen kann ist das jetzt rum


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> würde schon gerne dort starten  .....aber ich hab mal wieder Kinderdienst
> 
> Mal schauen ......



Kind kannst du mitbringen, setz sie aufs Radel, der Rallef bringt seinen Sohn auch mit, dann sind auch direkt beide beschäftigt 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Anfänger
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann gebt mal wieder Gas. Sonst verlieren wir euch noch aus den Augen.


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hola,
da hat ja jemand schon die 500P geknackt!

Wo willst du denn hin in diesem Jahr? Die 600 noch bis zum 31.12.  ?

Weiter so, sehr fleißig!

grüße


----------



## Tazz (16. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kind kannst du mitbringen, setz sie aufs Radel, der Rallef bringt seinen Sohn auch mit, dann sind auch direkt beide beschäftigt
> 
> grüße



He he  die würde mir einen Vogel zeigen  und/oder mal bei mir die Temperatur kontrolieren ........ 

unser Rallef hat keinen Sohn .....  oder doch ? Neu


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ne, 
der Sohn vom Blitzfitz 

Ob euer Rallef einen Sohn hat, who knows? 

grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Team III!

Vermisse da einige Anmeldungen. Was ist los?? Es gibt Glühwein.

Frl. Tazz: Komm doch mit Deinem Nachwuchs!

Also, zack zack zur anmeldung......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Team III!
> 
> Vermisse da einige Anmeldungen. Was ist los?? Es gibt Glühwein.
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Ermahnung  Aber irgendwie sind Eure Termine in der Weihnachtszeit nicht sonderlich familienfreundlich  Eigentlich hätte ich den Samstag da deutlich besser gefunden - allerdings nicht bei den angekündigten Temperaturen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn es richtig Schnee gibt, dann geht es mit der Family in die Eifel,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wenn nicht versuche ich bei Euch vorbeizukommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (18. Dezember 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Team III!
> 
> Vermisse da einige Anmeldungen. Was ist los?? Es gibt Glühwein.
> 
> ...



*Wow* 

...... jetzt ist der Schnee schon in der Stadt...

Sorry 

, Thomas aber die "kleine" teilt leider das Hobby mit mir nicht .....


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2009)

Schnee, Sonne und -7,5 Grad auf dem Balkon - nicht schlecht für Köln. Mache mich gleich mal mit dem Rad auf für Bersogungen. Mal schauen wie es so läuft


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Schnee, Sonne und -7,5 Grad auf dem Balkon - nicht schlecht für Köln. Mache mich gleich mal mit dem Rad auf für Bersogungen. Mal schauen wie es so läuft



Mein Auto hat gerade -11° angezeigt


----------



## BulliOlli (19. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mein Auto hat gerade -11° angezeigt



Mein Tacho heute in der Wahner Heide auch: -11Grad brrrrrrrrrrr, aber schöööööööööööön


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Mein Tacho heute in der Wahner Heide auch: -11Grad brrrrrrrrrrr, aber schöööööööööööön



Sieh an, bei mir sogar -12°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (19. Dezember 2009)

OK, gewonnen


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2009)

Der billige Sigma kann keine Temp messen, aber ich habe auch so gemerkt, dass es verdammt kalt war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und das es schön war zeige ich Euch jetzt


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Nicht mehr sonderlich kalt mit -1,5 Grad. Aber etwas viel Schneefall.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Dezember 2009)

Heute waren der Konfuse und ich im direkten Umland unterwegs.
Beim Uwe mitzufahren paßte witterungsbedingt leider nicht.


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt sie doch noch, die richtig guten Weihnachtsgeschenke: 
http://www.geschenke-geschenkideen-shop.de/geschenke/Lenkrad-Hilfe.html


----------



## ultra2 (20. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht mehr sonderlich kalt mit -1,5 Grad. Aber etwas viel Schneefall.



Wir hatten durchgehend -5°.


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir hatten durchgehend -5°.



Du siehst ja wie das Ding strahlt


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder nett, so ein Tiefschneeritt 
Kalt, aber nett.

Auf dem Trail waren wir heute die ersten 



 



Aber was sonst nur anstrengend ist, wurde heute stellenweise fast unfahrbar... 









Schade, dass das bald schon wieder vorbei sein soll


----------



## Holzlarer (20. Dezember 2009)

Wow, tolle Bilder!!!!  Da liegt ja richtig fett Schnee, wo war das denn?
Hier im 7GB zieht der Schnee leider jetzt erst rein, toll Sonntag-Abend

Nur die Fotos von der Glücksspiel-Stätte könnt ihr wieder löschen

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Bilder sind hier in der Kölner Gegend entstanden.
Genaugenommen bei Herkenrath / Bergisch Gladbach.
Hier liegen geschätzt mal locker 15-20 cm Pulverschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (20. Dezember 2009)

Okay, gerade auf dem Terassentisch nachgemessen.
Sind doch nur 11 cm. 





Sieht aber mehr aus


----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Lieben, ist ja sehr ruhig geworden hier im Thread. Seid ihr schon in besinnlicher Weihnachtsstimmung?

Egal, ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein paar schöne, punktefreie Tage.


----------



## abgehtdiepost (24. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch recht herzlich

war jetzt ein paar Tage außer gefecht
da habe ich ein Geschenk gebaut,
die MTB-Sitzheizung für den Winter.
Wobei die Akkugröße noch optimiert werden muß.



Gruß Jürgen

.... bleibt schön Gesund, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Sache, gibts die nächstes Jahr auf der Eurobike. ??


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 





*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2009)

*Danke Euch für die Weihnachtswünsche*


----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Danke Euch für die Weihnachtswünsche*



Ich hoffe wir fahren nächstes Jahr mal zusammen! Ist ja nicht mehr lange bis dahin!


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir fahren nächstes Jahr mal zusammen! Ist ja nicht mehr lange bis dahin!



Da sagst Du was 

 das ist sicher  ich war ja noch nie bei euch .......

Ich komme bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

wir wünschen Euch voll fett krasse Weihnachten und eine gute Zeit.

Micha & Iris


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben
> 
> wir wünschen Euch voll fett krasse Weihnachten und eine gute Zeit.
> 
> Micha & Iris



Vielen Dank euch Beiden,

wobei voll fett habe ich schon geschafft.

Euch auch alles Liebe und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2009)

abgehtdiepost schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch recht herzlich
> 
> war jetzt ein paar Tage außer gefecht
> da habe ich ein Geschenk gebaut,
> ...



Lieber Jürgen,

mit dieser nobelpreißträchtigen Konstruktion solltest du jetzt aber auch gesund bleiben.

Dir auch alles erdenklich Gute, und das du bald mal wieder mit uns fährst.


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei der heutigen Tour war sich selbst das Termometer nicht einig was es am Ende nun anzeigen sollte  von +2°C bis +7°C war die Schwankung doch recht deutlich  und das bei bloss knapp 4 Stunden...........


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte heute von Glatteis in Windeck bis Mediteran Klima in Siegburg auch viel gesehen Leider mußte ich aber wieder zurück.


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute von Glatteis in Windeck bis Mediteran Klima in Siegburg auch viel gesehen Leider mußte ich aber wieder zurück.



Oh Glatteis hatten wir auch teilweise ........

Müssen wir nicht alle irgendwann zurück ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh Glatteis hatten wir auch teilweise ........



Dafür war Traumwetter 













Ok, die Wege waren manchmal etwas schwierig... 





Aber nett war's trotzdem


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Müssen wir nicht alle irgendwann zurück ?



Klugschei...

Ja, schön wars heute


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2009)

Es war mal wieder Ahrtalradwegzeit. Glatt und rutschig wie wir ihn kennen.


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder Ahrtalradwegzeit. Glatt und rutschig wie wir ihn kennen.



Und dabei fing es fast schon sonnig an 





Hat sich aber schnell geändert...


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht 














Hach ja , war mal wieder sehr Lustig


----------



## Merlin (28. Dezember 2009)

Herrjeh, kann man denn hier nicht mal in Ruhe Weihnachten feiern? Euer Punktevorsprung ist ja langsam erschreckend...


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...Euer Punktevorsprung ist ja langsam erschreckend...




Wissen wir nicht Charsten und Criss tragen ja nicht zeitnah ein...


----------



## joscho (28. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Herrjeh, kann man denn hier nicht mal in Ruhe Weihnachten feiern? Euer Punktevorsprung ist ja langsam erschreckend...



Gestern war Weihnachten schon vorbei - hat Dir das Keiner gesagt


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wissen wir nicht Charsten und Criss tragen ja nicht zeitnah ein...



Jetzt jammer nicht rum.  Der Carsten hat gefeiert und beim Chris wisst ihr Bescheid...



> Gestern war Weihnachten schon vorbei - hat Dir das Keiner gesagt



Verdammt. Ich wusste, da ist was faul.


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke gleichfalls

Ist dem Team III eigentlich bekannt,warum man zu Silvester "einen Guten Rutsch" wünscht???

P.S. 
Herr Lehrer, Herr Lehrer, ich weiß es - ich habe nämlich mit Sohnemann eine bekannt-beliebte Kindersendung gesehen


----------



## joscho (31. Dezember 2009)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Danke gleichfalls
> 
> Ist dem Team III eigentlich bekannt,warum man zu Silvester "einen Guten Rutsch" wünscht???



Aber natürlich! Warte gerade mal einen Moment ... such ... kram ... google ...


----------



## BulliOlli (31. Dezember 2009)

wie hat man eigentlich früher ohne google gelebt

Hier ist meine Version des Rutschens:http://www.wdrmaus.de/sachgeschichten/sachgeschichten/sachgeschichte.php5?id=375

wie auch immer...

Viel Spaß heute abend


----------



## Delgado (1. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


>




Wünschen wir Euch auch 
Auf schöne Touren 2010 und eine gute Zeit.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Januar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> Auf schöne Touren 2010 und eine gute Zeit.



Das wünschen wir Iris und dir selbstredend auch.


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

*Für alle ein*
*frohes glückliches und gesundes Jahr 2010*​


----------



## Solanum (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

wir haben vom Christkind Gut(e)scheine (150 ) für ein Navidings bekommen 

Gibt's da was für Bike *und* Auto oder legt man sich da fest 

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen?

Danke & Gruß

Iris und Micha


----------



## joscho (2. Januar 2010)

Hi ihr Beiden,

prinzipiell kann man mit den Garmin-Outdoorgeräten auch Autos navigieren. Aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand kann man sich nicht so nett zutexten lassen. Und ne Karte kostet bei Garmin schon 100 bis 150 EU. Du bräuchtest eine für die Straße UND ggf. noch eine Topo fürs Radel.

Auto-Navi gibt es inkl. EU-Karten für unter 100,-. Mit dem richtigen Handy gehts wohl in Bälde auch umsonst (http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadgets/0,1518,657978,00.html).

Was soll das Ding fürs Rad denn können?

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2010)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben vom Christkind Gut(e)scheine (150 ) für ein Navidings bekommen
> 
> ...



Leider keine Ahnung von sowas 

Aber einen Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (2. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> prinzipiell kann man mit den Garmin-Outdoorgeräten auch Autos navigieren



Oder alternativ z.B. dieses Falk hier: http://navigation.falk.de/navigation/de/falk_f6bike.htm
Hat Auto- und Topo-Karte drin.

Die Topo-Karten sind die von den Landesvermessungsämtern (wie z.B. auch auf fast allen Papierkarten).
Routingfähig sind allerdings nur die Autokarten.
Und für's Fahrrad ist das Gerät recht groß geraten.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Januar 2010)

Da es schön weiß war, habe ich heute mit meinem Bruder die Dühnntalsperre unsicher gemacht.


----------



## joscho (3. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da es schön weiß war, habe ich heute mit meinem Bruder die Dühnntalsperre unsicher gemacht.



Ach, Du auch


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2010)

*Ich will Sommer 

 ​*


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Warum?? Ist doch jetzt sooooo schön!!!


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Warum?? Ist doch jetzt sooooo schön!!!




Bääh was bist Du euphorisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Klar, hab ja letztes Jahr im Winter angefangen! Eine schöne Jahreszeit.


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klar, hab ja letztes Jahr im Winter angefangen! Eine schöne Jahreszeit.




Sehr schön ..........................  aber *nö*  ich will *Sommer*


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2010)

Der kommt noch früh genug!


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der kommt noch früh genug!




Hmmmmm 

 Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang.......


----------



## joscho (4. Januar 2010)

Hier seht ihr ein Opfer der Besitzerin, und - wie ich vermute - der frostigen Temps;









Nach Aussage der Besitzerin stand das Radel die letzten Tage draußen. Nach dem sie nun fahren wollte, was auch zum Teil klappte, stellte sie erst fest, dass die hintere Bremse wohl eingefroren ist, und dann das Rad in den Keller. Bis dahin angeblich keine Auffälligkeiten. Ca. 30 min. später sah es dann so aus, wie hier zu sehen.
Kann es sein, dass durch die unterschiedliche Erwärmung der Materialien die Buchsen sich von den Tauchrohren gelöst haben  Oder wie kommt es zu solchen Ablösungserscheinungen 
In Anbetracht des Gesamtzustandes der Gabel und der Tatsache, dass es bei Rose Ersatz für 45,- gibt, kann doch nur Neukauf und Einbau die Lösung sein, oder 

Gruß und Danke für Tipps und Anregungen 
joerg


----------



## joscho (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

hat gerade mal jemand Tipps bzgl. Skilanglauf? Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Wo in der Nähe kann ich das? Was braucht man so an Ausrüstung und wo kann man sich was leihen?

Danke
joerg


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2010)

Gibts nicht eine Skihalle in .... Moment ich Google  .... in Neuss  ...oder so 


http://www.ruhr-guide.de/rg.php/lef...at_id/1/parent_id/155/kp_titel/SKIHALLE Neuss


----------



## hama687 (5. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich will Sommer
> 
> ​*



Schreiben wir nen Prostest Brief an den Wettergott?


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2010)

hama687 schrieb:


> Schreiben wir nen Prostest Brief an den Wettergott?



*Yes *

​


----------



## joscho (6. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gibts nicht eine Skihalle in .... Moment ich Google  .... in Neuss  ...oder so
> 
> 
> http://www.ruhr-guide.de/rg.php/lef...at_id/1/parent_id/155/kp_titel/SKIHALLE Neuss



Ähm, ich sprach von Langlauf 
Und in ner Halle Skifahren halte ich für extrem bekloppt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ähm, ich sprach von Langlauf



Ähmmmm ich auch 

http://www.ruhr-guide.de/rg.php/lef..._id/0/kp_titel/800 Meter lange Langlauf-Loipe


----------



## joscho (7. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ähmmmm ich auch



Ach so  Danke.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Und in ner Halle Skifahren halte ich für extrem bekloppt



Genau, das macht nur Spaß, wenns richtig warm ist


----------



## Tazz (10. Januar 2010)

Hey Ihr Schneehasen 

Köln ist mal wieder mit einem blauen Auge davon gekommen ...
Liegt nicht wirkklich viel Schnee auf der Strasse


----------



## Tazz (10. Januar 2010)

Aha Schnee ........ 









und ..... kranke  Erkältungshasen 





und Brückenstürmer .....





und mein Personaltrainer  .........





Es war mal wieder super schön (weiß  )

und so weiter und so weiter


----------



## Schnegge (10. Januar 2010)

Na, die Gegend kommt mir aber bekannt vor...    Der Erkältungshase verbringt ja bald mehr Zeit in Odenthal als in Köln


----------



## ultra2 (10. Januar 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Na, die Gegend kommt mir aber bekannt vor...    Der Erkältungshase verbringt ja bald mehr Zeit in Odenthal als in Köln



Wobei das Radfahren um Odenthal durchaus Vorteile hat.


----------



## Schnegge (10. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei das Radfahren um Odenthal durchaus Vorteile hat.



So ein Mist  das sagst du mir erst jetzt, wo ich hier hin gezogen bin...

Du bist Schuld wenn ich Spaß am Radfahren bekommen sollte...


----------



## ultra2 (10. Januar 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> So ein Mist  das sagst du mir erst jetzt, wo ich hier hin gezogen bin...
> 
> Du bist Schuld wenn ich Spaß am Radfahren bekommen sollte...



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen Jörg. So groß wird der Spass schon nicht werden. Wenns mit dem Spass mal mit dir durchgeht, fährst bei und nach längerem Regen 50 mal den unteren Abschnitt des Linnefetrails. Und danach durch die Besuchermeile des Altenberger Doms.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (11. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ähm, ich sprach von Langlauf
> Und in ner Halle Skifahren halte ich für extrem bekloppt


 
Vielleicht hilft der Link Dir weiter http://www.ssc-hohe-acht.de/index.html. Alternativ das Sauerland um Olpe, da müsste ja auch was gehen.


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft der Link Dir weiter http://www.ssc-hohe-acht.de/index.html. Alternativ das Sauerland um Olpe, da müsste ja auch was gehen.



Hi Udo,

der Link sieht gut aus. Da werde ich mal den Karl anrufen (lassen)  Wenn Du mehr konkrete Tipps hast, immer her damit.

Danke 
joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Januar 2010)

Langlauf- und Langlaufausrüstungsausleihmöglichkeiten :  

Rocherath (Belgien)
Hollerath und Udenbreth.

LL-Set gibt es in der Einsteigerversion manchmal schon günstig für rd. 100 Euro. Für LL benötigt man in der Regel eine gespurte Loipe. LL wird gerne mit Skiwandern verwechselt (breitere Ski), für letzteres benötigt man halt Schnee, aber nicht unbedingt eine Loipe.
Momentan ist die Schneelage in der Eifel für Skiwandern und LL "gut" bis "befriedigend", durch den lockeren Schnee sinkt man relativ tief ein und schrammt daher noch manche "Bodenvorkommnisse".

Wir sehen uns diese Woche in Hollerath...?


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2010)

Hi Wolf,

ich/wir haben halt absolut keine Ahnung bisher und würden es einfach gerne mal ausprobieren. Da ist die Geschichte mit dem Verein vlt. nicht schlecht; Material, kurze Einweisung, Einschätzung der Streckenlänge usw. usf.

Kaufen möchte ich erst mal keine Ausrüstungsteile, obwohl ich das leihen von Schuhen schon recht fies finde. Aber erst mal schauen ob man Spaß dran hat.

Nein, wir sehen uns wahrscheinlich diese Woche (noch) nicht in Hollerath  Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß da.

Danke für die Hinweise
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (11. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> der Link sieht gut aus. Da werde ich mal den Karl anrufen (lassen)  Wenn Du mehr konkrete Tipps hast, immer her damit.
> 
> ...


 
Das war jetzt eher Zufall. Habe mit Ski fahren nix am Hut und kann mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht dafür begeistern. Aber schön das das ich Dich schon mal auf eine "Spur" bringen konnte .


----------



## asphaltjunkie (16. Januar 2010)

Hi,
war heute schön mit euch und hsw. Jede zeit wieder.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2010)

you're welcome


----------



## Tazz (16. Januar 2010)

Tja , sind wir auch heute mal wieder schön durch die Gegend gedüst 



Das sind se alle 




wir fahren auch über vereiste Brücken .......




und Forstautobahn ......




und Pause machen wir beim Lieblings Kaffeedeale .....r 






Es war mir eine Freude


----------



## hsw (16. Januar 2010)

Bist Du aber schnell mit Deinen Bildern, klasse.

War eine schöne Tour heute, wie immer bin ich dem TEAM III sehr dankbar, dass ihr die Konkurrenz mitnehmt. ;-)


----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2010)

Auch beim Spiegel wird gerutscht
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,671151,00.html

Nicht gerade Neuigkeiten, die dort vermeldet werden, aber schaut selbst.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2010)

Meine Bildchen von gestern.


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2010)

Das war Gestern teilweise echt Glatt ...... 
Hast aber auch schöne Bildchen


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

So,
damit ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müßt, melde ich mich auch noch einmal 

schönen gruß


----------



## ultra2 (21. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> damit ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müßt, melde ich mich auch noch einmal
> 
> schönen gruß



Es lebt!


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

Hey, 
ich gib dir gleich "Es" 

Eben war das noch "Er" oder Ich und ER, wie auch immer...

grüße

P.S. Meine geschätzten 900 Punkte trage ich frei nach Mr. A. dann am 31.03. nach


----------



## joscho (21. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. Meine geschätzten 900 Punkte trage ich frei nach Mr. A. dann am 31.03. nach



Wie, dafür warst Du so lange weg 
Wo warste denn überhaupt?

Schön Dich wieder zu lesen
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

Sonnendeck, 30°, alte Steine gucken...

Du hast drei Versuche


----------



## joscho (21. Januar 2010)

Ägypten, Kairo, Nilkreuzfahrt, Tal der Könige


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ägypten, Kairo, Nilkreuzfahrt, Tal der Könige



Afrika


----------



## Tazz (21. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich gib dir gleich "Es"
> 
> Eben war das noch "Er" oder Ich und ER, wie auch immer...
> ...



*Willkommen zurück* *ER*​das ist aber mal schön von Dir zu lesen 



und radelt Dein 

 Rad noch ?

Grüße und so


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonnendeck, 30°, alte Steine gucken...



Haiti?


----------



## ultra2 (21. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonnendeck, 30°, alte Steine gucken...
> 
> Du hast drei Versuche



Claudius Therme?


----------



## Merlin (22. Januar 2010)

> damit ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müßt, melde ich mich auch noch einmal



Puh, was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht länger Erklärungen abgeben muss...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2010)

Der Tom war seit 6.44h nicht mehr online.

Weiß einer was mit dem Tom los ist?

Tom, alles klar?


----------



## joscho (22. Januar 2010)

Immer noch nix vom Tom. Ich fang an mir Sorgen zu machen. Und was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Nach dem WP frage ich lieber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Januar 2010)

Wer war jetzt nochmal TOM  ​


----------



## Tazz (22. Januar 2010)

Kennste nicht *TOM TOM*  der weiß alles 

wo isser denn ? ​


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kennste nicht *TOM TOM*  der weiß alles
> 
> wo isser denn ? ​



Ne sagt mir jetzt nichts , nur *Hans Hans* sagt mir was . Ist das das selbe ​
_Habe Ihr IHN schon wieder gefunden ???_


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2010)

Da isser wieder.

Zwar nicht um 6.44 Uhr, aber knapp danach. 

Und danke für die Lorbeeren...also dass ich alles weis. ​


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2010)

Prima  Und Euer China-Hamster dreht ja auch wieder fleißig.

Viel Spaß heute
joerg


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2010)

So richtig wollte die Sonne sich auch heute wieder nicht zeigen. Und erstaunlich viel Eis noch auf den Wegen. 









Die haben auch ganz komisch geguckt





Und am Ende so einen Eismatsch am Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


>



*Nee was ist das ein schmutziges Bild *


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Januar 2010)

Heute wurde mal der frisch gepuderte nächstgelegene Wald heimgesucht

















Außer einer Phantompanne keine außergewöhnlichen Vorkommnisse


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Januar 2010)

Phantompanne​Platt und wieder voll ???


----------



## Tazz (24. Januar 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Platt und wieder voll ???


*
Ich hoffe Du meinst den Reifen* ..........................................................


----------



## Merlin (25. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> Ich hoffe Du meinst den Reifen* ..........................................................




Ist der Eierpunsch vom Jörg denn schon leer?


----------



## joscho (25. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ist der Eierpunsch vom Jörg denn schon leer?



Die Zeit des Eierpunsches ist vorbei - obwohl, wenn ich so rausschaue ...


----------



## Tazz (26. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Die Zeit des Eierpunsches ist vorbei - obwohl, wenn ich so rausschaue ...




Ich hätte es gerne  so ein zwei Tassen .......


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2010)

Sooo, jetzt muss ich aber doch mal mit euch schimpfen. 

Nach eurer Hamster-Terminatoren Attacke auf Carstens Knie dachten wir, alles sei überstanden. Die Biester wurden entlarvt und terminiert, also alles gut. 

Heute dann die Überraschung: Nach kurzer Fahrt brach an Carstens Rad das Schaltauge völlig ohne Fremdeinwirkung einfach ab. Tour vorbei. 

Also habt ihr (sozusagen als Plan B) auch noch ein paar Hamster auf die Sabotage von Fahrrädern trainiert? Mann-o-mann, das sind ja Zustände...


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...Also habt ihr (sozusagen als Plan B) auch noch ein paar Hamster auf die Sabotage von Fahrrädern trainiert? Mann-o-mann, das sind ja Zustände...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wart ihr das doch mit dem Plan B und einer "Geheimwaffe"


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sooo, jetzt muss ich aber doch mal mit euch schimpfen.
> 
> Nach eurer Hamster-Terminatoren Attacke auf Carstens Knie dachten wir, alles sei überstanden. Die Biester wurden entlarvt und terminiert, also alles gut.
> 
> ...



Der muß sich sicherlich verlaufen haben ..... das blöde Vieh sollte doch zum Axel_ 


( armer Carsten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Der muß sich sicherlich verlaufen haben ..... das blöde Vieh sollte doch zum Axel_
> 
> 
> ( armer Carsten )



Da dieser vermutlich ja nur von der Couch operiert, ist ihm so nicht beizukommen.


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Der muß sich sicherlich verlaufen haben ..... das blöde Vieh sollte doch zum Axel_
> 
> 
> ( armer Carsten )



Ja, da müßt ihr den halt nochmal neu programmieren  
Nicht, dass der jetzt permanent bei mir "hängen" bleibt. Hab doch nur EINMAL Punkte nachgetragen... 

Sch... Technik 

Euch paar schöne-pannenfreie!-Tage...

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, da müßt ihr den halt nochmal neu programmieren
> Nicht, dass der jetzt permanent bei mir "hängen" bleibt. Hab doch nur EINMAL Punkte nachgetragen...
> 
> Sch... Technik
> ...



Ach Carsten, die lieben Kleinen haben ihren Dienst erfüllt und quittiert.

Ich denke auch schon ein paar Tage darüber nach. Das Knie will nicht so recht und ihr seit sooooooo weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit weg. 

Dir auch ein paar schöne und pannenfreie Tage, Wochen, Monate,...


----------



## Tazz (29. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Euch paar schöne-pannenfreie!-Tage...
> 
> grüße



Bei dem Wetter gibt es keine Pannen  .......da geht doch keiner freiwillig auf´s Bike 

Hoffe nur das Du dein Rad bald wieder in Ordnung hast 

Grüße zurück und so


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

Wow, nicht schlecht für Kölle und eine Nacht 





Ich geh dann mal heute auf der hohe Straße Langlauf machen


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wow, nicht schlecht für Kölle und eine Nacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir um 12.00h ab Schmitze Bud ein klein wenig durch die Wahner Heide. Wir nehmen aber vorsichtshalber mal die Räder mit.


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

Bei mir ist höchstens Stadtwald drin - keinen Bock auf Anreise.


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei mir ist höchstens Stadtwald drin - keinen Bock auf Anreise.



So so


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

Gut das ich mir die Anreise gespart habe - wo es im Moment doch auch hier ganz schön ist...







Und Langlauf ist wirklich kein Problem





(Nein, bin nicht ich und ist auch nicht die Hohe Straße )

Man kann allerdings schnell Schneeblind werden bei den Verhältnissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Januar 2010)

Hi,
Morgen Hanfbachtal ! Da habe ich nochmahl auf das GPS geschaut und es waren von Troisdorf über Hennef, Hanfbachtal, Merten nach Hennef,Troisdorf 41 km und 4 Stunden. Wie gesagt von Troisdorf. Von der Sieglinde wird es weniger km sein.
Also bis Morgen 11.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## BulliOlli (30. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter gibt es keine Pannen  .......da geht doch keiner freiwillig auf´s Bike
> 
> 
> ja,wie jetzt
> ...


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Tazz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei dem Wetter gibt es keine Pannen  .......da geht doch keiner freiwillig auf´s Bike
> ...


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2010)

Heute Mittag war ja noch toll, aber jetzt liegen wir hier in den Minusgraden und was vorhin noch angeschmolzen ist, gefriert nun. Fies glatt an vielen Stellen - auch auf den Straßen. Gut, dass ich mit meinem Krempel durch bin und nun Sofa angesagt ist


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2010)

*Okey Okey, Olli* 

auch ich hatte heute Spaß im Schnee 
 .............und die Jungs ultra2 und Konfuzius hatten noch mehr Spaß 





die Räder vom Schnee überfallen 





Meins auch 





dafür haben wir dann unberührte Wege wie hier ......





einfach überrollt 







der See war aber nicht zugefroren 





und an mancher Stelle konnten auch wir nicht fahren 





vom asphaltjunkie hatte ich vergessen ein Foto zu machen , den hatten wir unterwegs noch aufgegabelt und zum Saufen zur Schmitzebud gelockt 

und das schönste zum Schluss......... da gab es noch Glühwein


----------



## BulliOlli (30. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder  - meine sind noch in den Tiefen der Camera...



Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen, entweder beim Schneesurfen:



oder beim anschließendem:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  - meine sind noch in den Tiefen der Camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben  ich hätte gerne mit Dir angestoßen 


..........wobei ich überrascht war wie viele Biker heute unterwegs waren


----------



## BulliOlli (30. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder  - meine sind noch in den Tiefen der Camera...



Da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen, entweder beim Schneesurfen:



oder beim anschließendem:


----------



## BulliOlli (30. Januar 2010)

Oooh, Tücken der Technik 

schon wieder mein Beitrag von eben???



Ja, gerne beim nächsten Mal 







BulliOlli schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder  - meine sind noch in den Tiefen der Camera...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2010)

Habe auch noch ein paar Bildchen von heute:


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Morgen Hanfbachtal ! Da habe ich nochmahl auf das GPS geschaut und es waren von Troisdorf über Hennef, Hanfbachtal, Merten nach Hennef,Troisdorf 41 km und 4 Stunden. Wie gesagt von Troisdorf. Von der Sieglinde wird es weniger km sein.
> Also bis Morgen 11.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Also das Tazz muß um 16.30h zuhause sein. Also können wir bis ca. 15.57h in der Sieglinde abhängen. Klingt gut.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also das Tazz muß um 16.30h zuhause sein. Also können wir bis ca. 15.57h in der Sieglinde abhängen. Klingt gut.



Dan bekommen wir auch unsere Waffeln mit heißen Kirchen und Vanille Eis, sowie paar Tassen Glühwein.
Bis nachehr

 Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche mich heute mal an Steigungen deutlich über 100%  Wenn ich das halbwegs überlebe, dann heute Nachmittag aufs Radel. Das Wetter ist ja zu geil.

Bei dem Schnee sind 4h für 41km aber schon eine Herausforderung.

Viel Spaß Euch 
joerg


----------



## Tazz (31. Januar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich heute mal an Steigungen deutlich über 100%  Wenn ich das halbwegs überlebe
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch
> joerg



Gib gut Acht


----------



## ultra2 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube im Siegtal waren wir:



 





 





 







Wolfgang, danke fürs guiden.


----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2010)

Ich mal wieder hier:














Auf den ausgetrampelten FABs tlw. extrem glatt. Und man wird häufig seltsam angeschaut. Dabei ist es mit dem Rad einfacher als zu Fuß - finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (31. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gib gut Acht



Habe ich gemacht; gleich Doppelacht  So heißt der Knoten, mit dem man sich anseilt - wie ich heute gelernt habe.
Morgen gibt es bestimmt Muskelkater.


----------



## Tazz (1. Februar 2010)

Mann oh mann  war das gestern eine ........





da staunte sogar das Pferd , wo wir lang wollten .....





aber dafür hatten wir eine wirklich nette Umgebung ....





und sehr viel Schnee .....





und außerdem wars echt nett


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2010)

Nur für euch, extra später

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## ultra2 (4. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nur für euch, extra später
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788



Du bist ein Schatz.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre Samstag von Troisdorf über Hennef-Bödingen den Römerweg bis nach Windeck-Dadenfeld. Von dort fahre ich ein kleinen weg am Hang entlag bis nach Eitdorf zurück und dann den Siegtal Radweg bis nach Troisdorf. Ab Hennef-Bödingen sind das ca. 50-60 km, 600 hm.
Wenn es nicht Regnet oder Schneit. Kommt jemand mit? 
Um 10,30 Uhr Sieglinde, wird auch angefahren.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fahre Samstag von Troisdorf über Hennef-Bödingen den Römerweg bis nach Windeck-Dadenfeld. Von dort fahre ich ein kleinen weg am Hang entlag bis nach Eitdorf zurück und dann den Siegtal Radweg bis nach Troisdorf. Ab Hennef-Bödingen sind das ca. 50-60 km, 600 hm.
> Wenn es nicht Regnet oder Schneit. Kommt jemand mit?
> Um 10,30 Uhr Sieglinde, wird auch angefahren.
> ...



Shit! Plage mich gerade ein wenig mit Magen/Darm herum. Zudem habe ich hier schon gestern mein Interesse geheuchelt. Willste das nicht nächstes Wochenende fahren? Komm doch gegebenfalls auch mit dem Jerd mit. Jerdtouren sind unterhaltsam


----------



## Jerd (5. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Komm doch gegebenfalls auch mit dem Jerd mit. Jerdtouren sind unterhaltsam



Genau! Und es gibt auch wieder Explorer-Einlagen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Februar 2010)

Ich will jetzt das mahl durchziehen. Irgendwann fahre ich die Tour noch einmahl. Am Sonntag wollte ich dann bei Miss Neandertal mit fahren. Treffpunkt auch in Leverkusen.

wolfgang


----------



## Handlampe (5. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Waow....eigentlich ein Bild des Monats.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wenn es nicht Regnet oder Schneit. Kommt jemand mit?



Ne Du, kann mich zur Zeit überhaupt nicht aufraffen zum radeln. Das Wetter nervt nur noch so komplett ohne Sonne. Aber ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow....eigentlich ein Bild des Monats.



Danke Uwe, solch ein Motiv bekommt man in unserer Region leider nur alle Jubeljahre geboten. Wenns 2011 wieder sein sollte, stell ichs zur Verfügung.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Genau! Und es gibt auch wieder Explorer-Einlagen



Sorry Gerd, wir sind erst gegen 12.00h startbereit. Aber jetzt wo das Wetter wieder besser wird, oder zumindest den Anschein hat...

Euch viel Spass


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Februar 2010)

Wer hat lust am 31. März, 20:30 Uhr, Köln: Globetrotter Ausrüstung Oliviadenhof, Banff Mountain Film Festival World Tour mit hinzugehen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...Banff Mountain Film Festival World Tour mit hinzugehen.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Ich habe nicht mal die leiseste Ahnung um was es da geht.

Wie war den deine Tour gestern? Unsere ging gar nicht.


----------



## Trekki (7. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht mal die leiseste Ahnung um was es da geht.


Weiss es aber: http://www.banffmountainfilm.de/



			
				www.banffmountainfilm.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 26. Februar ist sie endlich wieder unterwegs durch Deutschland und die Schweiz: die Banff Mountain Film Festival World Tour! Mit einem zweistündigen Programm, bestehend aus den besten Outdoorfilmen und Abenteuerdokumentationen des renommiertesten Bergfilmfestivals der Welt.
> 
> Klettern, Kajaken, Radeln - das Filmprogramm bietet alles, was das Outdoor-Herz begehrt. Die Filme werden in der Original-Festivalfassung (ohne dt. Untertitel) gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Weiss es aber: http://www.banffmountainfilm.de/



Danke für´s ins Bilde setzten 

Könnte man ja hingehen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie war den deine Tour gestern? Unsere ging gar nicht.



Das war ein Krampf sondergleichen. Eisplatten mit Pappschnee Auflage. Ich bin kaum vorwärts gekommen, ab dann abgesprochen.Bin runter zur Sieg um dann auf der Strasse zurück zufahren.
Ich versuche es nochmal wenn alles Trocken ist.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Das war ein Krampf sondergleichen. Eisplatten mit Pappschnee Auflage. Ich bin kaum vorwärts gekommen, ab dann abgesprochen.Bin runter zur Sieg um dann auf der Strasse zurück zufahren.
> Ich versuche es nochmal wenn alles Trocken ist.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Klingt wie unser Versuch gestern.


----------



## AnjaR (7. Februar 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Das war ein Krampf sondergleichen. Eisplatten mit Pappschnee Auflage. Ich bin kaum vorwärts gekommen, ab dann abgesprochen.Bin runter zur Sieg um dann auf der Strasse zurück zufahren.
> Ich versuche es nochmal wenn alles Trocken ist.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang


 
Tröstlich, dass es auch anderen so ergeht.
Auch bei uns ist ein Fahren nur auf der Straße möglich. Und das nur auf den Hauptstraßen, denn die abgelegenen Landstraßen sehen ähnlich aus wie die Waldwege.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Tröstlich, dass es auch anderen so ergeht.
> Auch bei uns ist ein Fahren nur auf der Straße möglich. Und das nur auf den Hauptstraßen, denn die abgelegenen Landstraßen sehen ähnlich aus wie die Waldwege.
> Gruß Anja



Tja Anja  

*Samstag *konnte ich schön gemütlich über Strasse meinen leckeren Käsekuchen in gut einer Stunde erreichen 

 ...... die Jungs hatten leider weniger Glück .....he he , die hatte ich alleine losgeschickt um ein wenig für die Team III Tour zu explorern 



*Sonntag* hatten wir da deutlich mehr Glück 


Sehr schöne Passage



Der der im Schnee feststeckt 



der Schneewächter





wir wissen nicht was das hier ist ......aber dem Jürgen hats gefallen  




schön Sonnig wurde es leider auch nicht 




aber nach der Tour gabs lecker Kaffee und Glühwein


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2010)

Heute der Versuch unseres Weiberfastnachtklassikers. Wieder kläglich am Untergrund gescheitert


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Februar 2010)

Tja, tatsächlich stellenweise recht mühsam, die diesjährige traditionelle Weiberfastnachtstour.
Das hatten wir auch schon mal bei 11 Grad und Sonne 

Die Schneelandschaft kann man gar nicht richtig genießen, weil man dauernd auf den Weg starren muss 
So langsam könnte das ganze Eis mal verschwinden...


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2010)

Kinnners,
es ist so ruhig hier, ihr rutscht fast auf die zweite Seite ab, ich hoffe, alles ok? Karneval ohne Schäden überstanden? 

Danke noch für die Genesungswünsche, ich denke (hoffe...) nächste Woche wieder am Start zu sein...

Vielleicht schaffen wir es im WP ja noch einmal zusammen zu fahren?

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinnners,
> es ist so ruhig hier, ihr rutscht fast auf die zweite Seite ab, ich hoffe, alles ok? Karneval ohne Schäden überstanden?



Ach Carsten, für Karneval ist der größte Teil des TEAMs zu alt. 

Nun, da die Ehrlichkeit des regionalen Rankings im WP auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, ist das Thema auch durch und wir warten jetzt auf den Frühling.




sun909 schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht schaffen wir es im WP ja noch einmal zusammen zu fahren?
> 
> schönen Gruß
> Carsten



Ich hoffe doch sehr, das wir in Bälde mal wieder was zusammen fahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788



Man kann es nicht oft genug erwähnen, aber ich hoffe doch, die ein oder andere Nase vorher schon zu treffen


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788



Ich bin doch schon angemeldet.

Ein Bergsprint zwischen dir und dem Konfusen würde ich bei dieser Gelegenheit gerne mal sehen. Ich will das den mal einer in Grund und Boden fährt. In Grund und Boden bekomme ich ihn nur, wenn ich mich auf ihn fallen lasse.


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2010)

Und das gibt dann wieder Erdbebenwarnung 
(Ja ja, Glashaus - ich weiß)


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich will das den mal einer in Grund und Boden fährt.



Na, ich glaub, davon gibt's genug.
Du fährts nur immer bei den falschen Touren mit


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, ich glaub, davon gibt's genug.



Glaub ich nicht. Warum machts dann keiner?

Vielleicht einen Contest? Es soll ja auch hammerharte Biker in dieser bzw. der nächsten Region geben.



Konfuzius schrieb:


> Du fährts nur immer bei den falschen Touren mit



Den Eindruck habe ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit.


----------



## jokomen (20. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nun, da die Ehrlichkeit des regionalen Rankings im WP auch nicht mehr gegeben ist, ist das Thema auch durch...



Ja nee, iss klar. 
Ist bei mir auch so: Vor mir die Unsportlichen, Betrüger und Gedopten und hinter mit die Weicheider, Looser und Wießkirchenwaffelesseranstattfahrer. 

So, jetzt erstmal noch für 3 h Stunden ab in die Heia, bevor gleich wieder beim Schneege, im für Euch unfahrbaren Bergischen, wieder Punkte für den unehrlichen Winterpokal gesammelt werden.  Unser Sponsor soll ja nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ja nee, iss klar.
> Ist bei mir auch so: Vor mir die Unsportlichen, Betrüger und Gedopten und hinter mit die Weicheider, Looser und Wießkirchenwaffelesseranstattfahrer.
> 
> So, jetzt erstmal noch für 3 h Stunden ab in die Heia, bevor gleich wieder beim Schneege, im für Euch unfahrbaren Bergischen, wieder Punkte für den unehrlichen Winterpokal gesammelt werden.  Unser Sponsor soll ja nicht enttäuscht werden.



Ja, ich zweifel an den Einträgen eures Teamleaders. Das du es nicht nötig hast falsche Einträge zu machen, hast du ja damals schon so schön beschrieben.

Schöne Beschreibung

Und du hast recht, WP wird zu ernst genommen.


----------



## Tazz (20. Februar 2010)

jokomen schrieb:


> Ja nee, iss klar.



Erst einmal schön vor der eigenen Haustüre fegen .......

oder wollen wir zum *alten *Waschweib mutieren ?


----------



## Merlin (21. Februar 2010)

Kinners, ihr nehmt die Sache echt zu ernst.

Haben wir bis Weihnachten auch getan...und sind jetzt (wieder) zu reinen Spaßfahrern zurück mutiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. Februar 2010)

Zurück zum wesentlichen. Heute waren wir im Siegburger Wald und dem Naafbachtal. Da war ja immer noch dieses weiße Zeug


----------



## AnjaR (21. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zurück zum wesentlichen. Heute waren wir im Siegburger Wald und dem Naafbachtal. Da war ja immer noch dieses weiße Zeug


Das Naafbachtal gehört zu unserm Heimrevier und liegt etwa 130 hm unterhalb unserm Zuhause. Da dieses jetzt seit Mitte Dezember nur mit kurzer Unterbrechung verschneit bzw. zeitweise total vereist ist, mag ich jetzt keinen Schnee mehr. Bei uns in Seelscheid war die letzte Nacht wieder fast 10 cm Neuschnee gefallen.Die Wege zu den nicht stark frequentierten Trails sind entweder vereist oder noch so verschneit, dass biken keinen Spaß mehr macht.
Aber irgendwann kommt auch wieder der Frühling.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, ich zweifel an den Einträgen eures Teamleaders. Das du es nicht nötig hast falsche Einträge zu machen, hast du ja damals schon so schön beschrieben.
> 
> Schöne Beschreibung
> 
> Und du hast recht, WP wird zu ernst genommen.



 H_ochleistungssportler_ 

Vielleicht lässt sich so ein Hochleister ja mal bei einem der regionalen Rennevents (GL, Remscheid, Solingen, ...) sehen. Aber ich glaube nicht 

Wir zählen schon die Tage bis Malle.
Hier ist irgendwie blödes Wetter 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir zählen schon die Tage bis Malle.
> Hier ist irgendwie blödes Wetter



Neid. Wie lang müsste ihr denn noch hier und da (Inis, wie ist da eigentlich das Wetter?) aushalten


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Neid. Wie lang müsste ihr denn noch hier und da (Inis, wie ist da eigentlich das Wetter?) aushalten



Noch knapp drei Wochen .... am 14.3. geht's los.
Wetter in Basel ist übrigens meist gut. Ich glaube die hatten noch gar keinen Winter


----------



## Enrgy (23. Februar 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wetter in Basel ist übrigens meist gut...



Das Wetter im Süden Richtung Berge ist generell besser als hier bei uns in der verfckiten Kölner Bucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das Wetter im Süden Richtung Berge ist generell besser als hier bei uns in der verfckiten Kölner Bucht...



Nanana, hier lesen doch Kinder mit !


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Nanana, hier lesen doch Kinder mit !



Hier geht es zwar häufig kindisch zu, aber Kinder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hier geht es zwar häufig kindisch zu, aber Kinder?


Kinder, WP, Trails, ich dachte wir sind Erwachsene. Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett un lese "Hummel Dumm".


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kinder, WP, Trails, ich dachte wir sind Erwachsene. Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett un lese "Hummel Dumm".



Selber, oder lässte vorlesen


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Selber, oder lässte vorlesen


Selber. 
Hummel Dumm ist das 4. Buch von Tommy Jaud. 
Voll Idiot, Millionär, Resturlaub .  
Roman für Erwachsene


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2010)

Was macht ihr den am kommenden WE, ich und Wurzel fahren unsere Siegburg Runde.
Das heißt man könnte sich ja mal treffen. z.B. Mittags in Siegburg. MC D. ??? Wahnbach Talsperrre?
Ob SA oder SO ist gleich. ???


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was macht ihr den am kommenden WE, ich und Wurzel fahren unsere Siegburg Runde.
> Das heißt man könnte sich ja mal treffen. z.B. Mittags in Siegburg. MC D. ??? Wahnbach Talsperrre?
> Ob SA oder SO ist gleich. ???



Weiß noch nicht, wenn dann eher Samstags. Wir wollen aber wenn das Wetter stimmt am 06. März im Siegburger Raum einfallen.


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Selber.
> Hummel Dumm ist das 4. Buch von Tommy Jaud.
> Voll Idiot, Millionär, Resturlaub .
> Roman für Erwachsene



Weiß ich doch, kenne ich doch  Das Neue allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

Ne, was war das wieder ein faules rumsitzen 







Na ja, wenigstens die Beiden haben zwischendurch mal was gearbeitet





Und sonst? Tja, was soll man sagen? Tolle Tour mit netten Leuten. Erstaunlich warm und trocken. Ganz schön anstrengend. Guter Auftakt. Interessanter Trail zum Abschluss.

Dank an Stefan und alle Mitfahrer/innen
ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (27. Februar 2010)

Mir ist auch ein leider seltenes Bild gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (28. Februar 2010)

Endlich Frühlingseröffnung 
Mit Herrn wingover zur Wahnbachtalsperre bei Sonne und erstaunlich trockenem Boden 













Mangels Sieglinde der verdiente Kaffee diesmal bei Famile wingover





Und ganz am Ende auch noch eine neues Leckerli 





Vielen Dank an Stefan und Heike!


----------



## Tazz (28. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch ein leider seltenes Bild gelungen.



Das gefällt mir


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und ganz am Ende auch noch eine neues Leckerli



Damm links?


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Februar 2010)

Jou.
Schon öfters von gehört, aber bis dato noch nie ausprobiert.

Hätte es allerdings als Damm rechts bezeichnet...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Februar 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hätte es allerdings als Damm rechts bezeichnet...



Nee, bei geografischen Beschreibungen orientiert man sich immer in Gewässer-Fließrichtung, sprich, mit Blickrichtung Gefälle. In diesem Fall also links am Damm.


----------



## RennKröte (28. Februar 2010)

Huhu 

Von mir auch ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dickes 
*DANKESCHÖN*

an Stefan und Heike für die nette Führung und Bewirtung auf der Terrasse 

Und natürlich auch an all die anderen die ohne knurren und murren stets gewartet haben, sei es wegen der ganzen Franzi Pannen oder aber auch wegen der Warterei....

Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich denke mal es dauert jetzt nicht wieder Monate bis ich mich wieder auf die Räder wage 

Tschöhöhööööööööööö 
Krötchen


----------



## Konfuzius (7. März 2010)

So schön Schnee ja manchmal sein kann...

















... langsam darf's mal wieder warm werden!


----------



## ultra2 (13. März 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So schön Schnee ja manchmal sein kann...
> 
> ... langsam darf's mal wieder warm werden!



Leider liegt auch noch ein Menge Brennholz rum. 





Es gab aber auch schöne Stellen.





Und auch Schnee liegt teilweise immer noch. Oder es ist gar richtig nass.





So jung und schon so schmutzig.


----------



## Merlin (14. März 2010)

Ooooh....ein neues Genius?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ooooh....ein neues Genius?



Tom, was sollte ich machen; Litevilles waren alle aus. Zudem hat jemand den gesamten Bettwäschebestand von denen aufgekauft. Selbst die Jahreproduktion an Klorollenüberziehern ist irgendwo Richtung Euskirchen gegangen.

Ah, da fällt mir ein; herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike supasini.


----------



## Enrgy (14. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...Selbst die Jahreproduktion an Klorollenüberziehern ist irgendwo Richtung Euskirchen gegangen.



Logisch, dort befindet sich ja auch das neue Lightwill-Competence-Center...


----------



## Tazz (14. März 2010)

*Das ist doch wirklich Wahnsinn ..... Glühwein im März *

.....​
na ja, 50 km gefahren sind wir heute auch  allerdings bevor wir den Glühwein entdeckt haben


----------



## Merlin (14. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tom, was sollte ich machen; Litevilles waren alle aus.



Naja, es muss ja auch kein Liteville sein. Ich finde das Genius schick, wir hatten nach der Wahnbachtour schon darüber gesprochen. Das war ja erst vor zwei Wochen...ich war einfach nur erstaunt, wie schnell du Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht hast. 




> *Das ist doch wirklich Wahnsinn ..... Glühwein im März *
> 
> .....



Wie, ist die Eierpunsch Produktion vom Jörg schon aus?


----------



## ultra2 (15. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Naja, es muss ja auch kein Liteville sein. Ich finde das Genius schick, wir hatten nach der Wahnbachtour schon darüber gesprochen. Das war ja erst vor zwei Wochen...ich war einfach nur erstaunt, wie schnell du Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht hast.



Es gab ja keinen Grund es noch lange herauszuzögern. Ich mag auch keine Lieferzeiten wie sie in der Zone üblich waren. Mal sehen welches am Ende übrig bleibt.


----------



## joscho (15. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie, ist die Eierpunsch Produktion vom Jörg schon aus?



Eierpunsch ist ein Saisonartikel. Und in Erwartung höherer Temperaturen ist die Produktion schon auf Caipirinha umgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Eierpunsch ist ein Saisonartikel. Und in Erwartung höherer Temperaturen ist die Produktion schon auf Caipirinha umgestellt



*Oh verdammt, das mag ich auch..... *


----------



## Merlin (15. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen welches am Ende übrig bleibt.



Wieso, was hast du denn noch da? Oder ist das Genius erstmal nur zum testen?



joscho schrieb:


> Eierpunsch ist ein Saisonartikel. Und in Erwartung höherer Temperaturen ist die Produktion schon auf Caipirinha umgestellt



Ich sehe schon, ich muss mal wieder bei euch mitfahren.


----------



## ultra2 (15. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wieso, was hast du denn noch da? Oder ist das Genius erstmal nur zum testen?



Na das Rize habe ich doch auch noch. Das Genius ist quasi zum testen gekauft.



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ich muss mal wieder bei euch mitfahren.



Unbedingt


----------



## ultra2 (18. März 2010)

Heute mußte das Wetter genutzt werden

Wobei es am E. Trail kurz hinter der Markusmühle derzeit nicht passierbar ist.





Ansonsten herrliche Bedingungen



 



Einwenig Arbeit auch auf dem L. Trail





Und zum Schluss einwenig explorert für die TEAM III Tour 2010





Schön wars


----------



## joscho (18. März 2010)

Yep.





OK, bei so was ist Schluss mit radeln. 




Da muss man Hand anlegen.




Dann noch schnell mal rauf




und schon hat man sich EIN Weizen verdient 




Endlich wieder Weizenzeit


----------



## Schnegge (18. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> OK, bei so was ist Schluss mit radeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schau' dann am Samstag mal ob Ihr auch keinen von den Bäumen übersehen habt...






Aber mit dem Schnee entfernen, das habt ihr ja schon mal gut hinbekommen Da sei euch das Weizen gegönnt

Prost
Jörg


----------



## joscho (18. März 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich schau' dann am Samstag mal ob Ihr auch keinen von den Bäumen übersehen habt...



Dann hoffen wir mal, dass nach uns Niemand wieder welche umwirft 



> Aber mit dem Schnee entfernen, das habt ihr ja schon mal gut hinbekommen


War auch echt nicht einfach. Dafür kannst Du ja am Samstag noch mal feucht durch wischen 



> Da sei euch das Weizen gegönnt


Danke
Auch joerg


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute mußte das Wetter genutzt werden
> 
> Wobei es am E. Trail kurz hinter der Markusmühle derzeit nicht passierbar ist.
> 
> ...




Bei solchen Bildern könnte ich heutlen
Will auch wieder aufs Rad. Aber darf das die nächsten Wochen nicht.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tazz (21. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Bildern könnte ich heutlen
> Will auch wieder aufs Rad. Aber darf das die nächsten Wochen nicht.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch.
> ...



Thomas altes Haus 

Was macht das schlimme Auge ?? wieder besser ?

Auch Dir ein schönen Sonntag 

Gruß Renate


----------



## Konfuzius (21. März 2010)

Tröste Dich, ich könnte auch heulen.
Die ganze Woche Sonne, und am Wochenende so ein *Schei$$wetter* 
Du verpasst nichts im Moment 

Aber trotzdem gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2010)

Ein Bild von gestern zum Trost lieber Thomas.

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## joscho (23. März 2010)

Da sage einer, Juristen hätten keinen Humor:

"Dies gelte jedenfalls solange, wie die Warnung, die Erde könne zerstört werden, nicht empirisch widerlegt sei."

http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg10-014.html


----------



## Hi-TEK (23. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> "Dies gelte jedenfalls solange, wie die Warnung, die Erde könne zerstört werden, nicht empirisch widerlegt sei."


Sehr haarsträubender Satz. Läßt man das empirisch weg, so ergibt er im Kontext aber tatsächlich Sinn.


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ein Bild von gestern zum Trost lieber Thomas.
> 
> Weiterhin gute Besserung



ähem, WAS ist das??

@ tazz: auge wird langsam besser. kann die sonne schon wieder sehen. muß morgen wieder zum arzt. mal "schauen", was der sagt.

LG an das gesamte TEAM III


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Da sage einer, Juristen hätten keinen Humor:
> 
> "Dies gelte jedenfalls solange, wie die Warnung, die Erde könne zerstört werden, nicht empirisch widerlegt sei."
> 
> http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg10-014.html



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvFNKmRF9sA"]YouTube- The CERN black hole Schwarze Loch Schweiz Genf Teilchenbeschleuniger CERN-Experiment[/ame]




Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ähem, WAS ist das??



Ein Haufen Dreck....mit Rad drunter...


----------



## ultra2 (24. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ähem, WAS ist das??
> 
> LG an das gesamte TEAM III



Hier mal eins von heute





Bei den weiteren Bildern machst du besser die Augen wieder zu.

















Weiterhin gute Besserung und bis bald


----------



## joscho (25. März 2010)

Wenn man mal keinen Bock aufs MTB hat, dann muss es noch lange nicht das RR sein - es gibt Alternativen. Zum Teil richtig schöne 

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,685127,00.html


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hier mal eins von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! 

Das erste Bild sieht gut aus. Aber die Anderen. Muß das sein.
Naja, beeil mich wieder gesund zu werden.
Viel spaß noch auf dem Rad.


Thomas


----------



## Tazz (25. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn man mal keinen Bock aufs MTB hat, dann muss es noch lange nicht das RR sein - es gibt Alternativen. Zum Teil richtig schöne
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,685127,00.html



Gut......  Volkers schwarzes Loch war ja echt gruselig,

Aber das hier macht Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## joscho (27. März 2010)

@Daywalker wegschauen 

Heute mal wieder mit langer Hose...

... dem Konfusen





und der Tazz





und dem Ultra (l.)









Tja, besser die Lidl-Säge im Einsatz als die Stihl im Keller





Die verdiente Stärkung









Es war mal wieder eine Freude bei deutlich besseren Bedingungen als gestern noch zu erwarten war.


----------



## Tazz (27. März 2010)

Ja, das war doch mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit den Jungs heute 





über Stock und über Sein.....




oder auch nicht ....





und übers Wasser .....





und bei bestem Wetter ...



​Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## joscho (30. März 2010)

Der erste Teil war schon schlecht - und so wird der Zweite 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuBz0hwQGx0&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Avatar 2 Trailer (Exclusive)[/ame]

Nur weil die (fast) unsere *TEAM*-Farbe haben schaue ich mir das an


----------



## Tazz (31. März 2010)

* 



 Sau Cool das Ding da  



 
*






vor lauter Freude 

 hab ich´s gleich an meinen Lenker gebastelt .... 
nie wieder ohne Kaffeetasse ...







* Tonnen von Danke schön * 
* 

 liebe Rennkröte 

 *




​
Liebe Grüße


----------



## joscho (31. März 2010)

Will haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Will haben


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

Schwappt doch sofort alles raus beim ersten Bordstein, und dann haste die heiße Brühe aufm Oberschenkel.
Später, wenn dann große Kaffee+Kuchenpause angesagt ist, ist die Restbrühe schon wieder kalt.
Keine Ahnung, wer sowas praxisfremdes erfindet, aber scheinbar finden sich ja für alles Abnehmer...


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. März 2010)

Gleich zwei mal sehr sehr gut gelacht


----------



## Konfuzius (31. März 2010)

Gibt's das denn auch passend für die anderen TEAM III Saisongetränke?
Als Glühweinbecher für den Winter und Weizenglas im Sommer


----------



## Merlin (1. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Später, wenn dann große Kaffee+Kuchenpause angesagt ist, ist die Restbrühe schon wieder kalt.



Ich habe gehört, dass zur Eurobike die verbesserte Version 2011 erhältlich sein soll, wahlweise mit Li-Ion Akku oder Kabelanschluss zum Nabendynamo für die Heizspirale.

Auch über eine Schnabeltassen Version wird nachgedacht, der Spritzproblematik und der immer älter werdenden  Gesellschaft wegen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2010)

Was mir gerade so auffällt an dem Teil: es sieht ja aus wie eine umgedrehte Klingel. Vielleicht kann man, wenn der Inhalt verschüttet ist, das Ding ja auch dazu mißbrauchen?! Zumal es ja noch recht praktisch am Lenker angebracht ist...


----------



## joscho (1. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was mir gerade so auffällt an dem Teil: es sieht ja aus wie eine umgedrehte Klingel. Vielleicht kann man, wenn der Inhalt verschüttet ist, das Ding ja auch dazu mißbrauchen?!



Jetzt wird es aber albern.


----------



## ultra2 (1. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...es sieht ja aus wie eine umgedrehte Klingel. ...



Deine Phantasie möchte ich haben.


----------



## Tazz (1. April 2010)

........he he  die Variante mit der Heizspirale finde ich auch sehr geil


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2010)

@Daywalker - weg sehen

Wir waren endlich mal komplett bis auf Sonja unterwegs - herrlich

Zunächst noch ein paar Unklarheiten beseitigen





und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. April 2010)

Das die Touren immer so übel enden müssen 





Etwas wärmer hätte es sein dürfen, aber schön war es auch so





















War wieder mal prima mit Euch. Frohe Ostern und dem Fallobst schnelle Genesung


----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. April 2010)

War eine sehr schöne Tour. Aber Fallobst! ha ha fahr du mal da runter wo der Konfuse und ich lang gefahren sind.


----------



## joscho (2. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Aber Fallobst! ha ha fahr du mal da runter wo der Konfuse und ich lang gefahren sind.



Ich bin doch nicht verrückt


----------



## Tazz (2. April 2010)

*super Tour Jungs * *Danke schön 

* leider gibts heute von mir keine Fotos  ich hatte leider mein Handy vergessen


----------



## Enrgy (2. April 2010)

Oha, Team 3 planiert meine Hometrails - hoffe, die freigelegten Bereiche am Rüden haben gemundet...


----------



## joscho (2. April 2010)

Ja, wir wollten mal schauen ob Du schön aufgeräumt hast (Danke). Und Deine gesprächsfreudigen Wanderer kennen lernen


----------



## Konfuzius (3. April 2010)

abgehtdiepost: "Hier fahren wir jetzt runter!"





Tazz: Ohne Worte


----------



## Tazz (3. April 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tazz: Ohne Worte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
...............Ich bin Sprachlos* 

​


----------



## Enrgy (3. April 2010)

Weiter oben Richtung Glüder sind noch mehr dieser abgründigen Stellen, aber direkt am Trail. Fällt nur nicht auf, weil soviel Bäume und Äste den Tiefblick verhindern. Zur falschen Seite darf man da nicht absteigen (müssen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (3. April 2010)

Hallo!

Coole Bilder


----------



## Tazz (4. April 2010)

*Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Osterfest 
und viel Spaß beim Suchen...
*


​


----------



## Tazz (5. April 2010)

*So da will ich doch noch schnell mal die Werbetrommel rühren....*





*Schmitzebud ab 14.30 Uhr *

* Zeitmessung für Rund um Köln geht dann dort los  .....*




​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. April 2010)

Moin Moin, gut möglich daß wir uns dort sehen. Vermutlich werden wir aber Richtung Bensberger Schloß unterwegs sein. An den dortigen Anstiegen sind die Jungs nicht ganz so fix unterwegs.


----------



## ultra2 (7. April 2010)

Schön wenn man die rahen sonnigen Tage mehr oder weniger sinnvoll nutzen kann.







 











Auch wenn der Enrgy seine Hometrails nicht vernünftig sauber hält, schön ists schon da.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Enrgy seine Hometrails nicht vernünftig sauber hält, schön ists schon da.



Rund ums Cafe Wißkirchen in Altenberg sah es gestern aber auch nicht sooo dolle aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Rund ums Cafe Wißkirchen in Altenberg sah es gestern aber auch nicht sooo dolle aus....



Wir sind ja derzeit auch nicht zuhause.


----------



## joscho (7. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Enrgy seine Hometrails nicht vernünftig sauber hält, schön ists schon da.



Ach, die paar Spinnweben 





und Pfützen





und Hölzchen





machen doch gar nichts bei den schönen Trails





Etwas störend sind die von den Pferden durchwühlten Wege - und die HM


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, die paar Spinnweben
> 
> und Pfützen
> 
> und Hölzchen...



Den Trail fahre ich gefühlt schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr, da müssen andere aufräumen.

Und, ja, Pferde bzw. das was draufsitzt gehen mir seit jeher auch verstärkt auf den $ack. Wege werden grundsätzlich in der gesamten verfügbaren Breite zerritten, egal ob 1m-Trail oder 4m-Forstweg.


----------



## joscho (10. April 2010)

Hm, was sollte man erwarten wenn die Tour schon "Die Tour der Leiden" heißt 

OK, es war nicht alles schlecht. Aber viel Gutes lag doch eher außerhalb des Tracks.


----------



## ultra2 (10. April 2010)

So ein paar Bildchen können den Eindruck der Tour total verfälschen


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2010)

Das wichtigste heute war 
Das da .....




und schön war dieses hier .....





und nett wars mit denen hier 










​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (10. April 2010)

Verdammt, die Trails sehen auf den Fotos ganz Net aus, und ich war nicht dabei. Das finde ich jetzt Gemein von euch. 

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Verdammt, die Trails sehen auf den Fotos ganz Net aus, und ich war nicht dabei. Das finde ich jetzt Gemein von euch.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Das ist schon ganz schön Schade das Du nicht bei uns warst , sonst hätte ich Dir mal gezeigt wie schön Dein Konstrukt * funtioniert 

Aber Tour war nicht so schön wie es dort abgebildet ist
*


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2010)

Glaub ich muß bald mal Maut einführen, so oft wie ihr hier bei uns aufkreuzt...


----------



## Konfuzius (11. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Glaub ich muß bald mal Maut einführen, so oft wie ihr hier bei uns aufkreuzt...



Könnte passieren, dass wir da noch mal auftauchen 

Von mir auch noch ein paar Bilchen von den wenigen Trails gestern 
Wenigsten der Freilauf ist jetzt wieder ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. April 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Glaub ich muß bald mal Maut einführen, so oft wie ihr hier bei uns aufkreuzt...



Das ist nur so eine Phase - das geht vorbei


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. April 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wenigsten der Freilauf ist jetzt wieder ok.
> 
> [



Haste das Lager beim Downhill  frei geblasen.


----------



## Konfuzius (11. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Haste das Lager beim Downhill  frei geblasen.



Nee, gestern Abend mühevoll zerlegt und geölt.
Heute konnte ich endlich bergab fahren, ohne dauernd treten zu müssen


----------



## ultra2 (11. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Haste das Lager beim Downhill  frei geblasen.



Wir waren heute mal wieder "zuhause" zum Aufräumen.









Und haben beim Aufräumen einen Downhilltrail entdeckt der so einiges mehr freiblasen würde als nur den Freilauf. Der untere Teil war sogar fahrbar.


----------



## Konfuzius (11. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und haben beim Aufräumen einen Downhilltrail entdeckt



Was man so alles findet, wenn man einmal im Jahr zum Frühjahrsputz das Sofa zur Seite rückt...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. April 2010)

.....


----------



## ultra2 (12. April 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> .....



Nicht traurig sein. Sei froh das du da nicht runter mußtest.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. April 2010)

So, Lager getauscht. 
Bin jetzt fast wieder einsatzfähig


----------



## ultra2 (12. April 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, Lager getauscht.
> ...



Das heißt, du bist raus aus Guantanamo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. April 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> So, Lager getauscht.



Super, muss ich mir das Rumgeeiere nicht mehr anschauen


----------



## Konfuzius (13. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das heißt, du bist raus aus Guantanamo?



Quatsch. "Lager tauschen" ist ein Kartenspiel.


----------



## DrFuManchu (13. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038









Tja was soll ich jetzt bloß dazu sagen .....



Liest sich wiirklich gut 



​


----------



## joscho (13. April 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich jetzt bloß dazu sagen .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä  Ich zitiere gerade mal:
"Die Runde ist für Anfänger zu heftig, sonst aber gut für alle, die sich  zutrauen, 3-4 h bei gemäßigten Tempo ca. 1300-1500 hm, ohne Pausen  durchzufahren."

In 3-4h machen wir 3-4 Pinkelpausen, nehmen mindestens zwei mal flüßige und ein mal feste Nahrung auf und machen nicht abzählbare Fotopausen. Von den hm ganz zu schweigen.
Aber fahr Du mal mit und berichte dann beim Milchkaffee


----------



## ultra2 (13. April 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10038



1.500Hm passen leider nicht in meinen Zeitplan. Kann nur einen halben Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hä  Ich zitiere gerade mal:
> "Die Runde ist für Anfänger zu heftig, sonst aber gut für alle, die sich zutrauen, 3-4 h bei gemäßigten Tempo ca. 1300-1500 hm, ohne Pausen durchzufahren."
> 
> In 3-4h machen wir 3-4 Pinkelpausen, nehmen mindestens zwei mal flüßige und ein mal feste Nahrung auf und machen nicht abzählbare Fotopausen. Von den hm ganz zu schweigen.
> Aber fahr Du mal mit und berichte dann beim Milchkaffee


 
Wie Geil 
Da kommich mit einen Milchkaffee trinken.

Wir sehen uns bei Großen Treffen !!!!


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hä  Ich zitiere gerade mal:
> "Die Runde ist für Anfänger zu heftig, sonst aber gut für alle, die sich  zutrauen, 3-4 h bei gemäßigten Tempo ca. 1300-1500 hm, ohne Pausen  durchzufahren."
> 
> In 3-4h machen wir 3-4 Pinkelpausen, nehmen mindestens zwei mal flüßige und ein mal feste Nahrung auf und machen nicht abzählbare Fotopausen. Von den hm ganz zu schweigen.
> Aber fahr Du mal mit und berichte dann beim Milchkaffee



Äh , ne warte mal 



Ich schrieb bloß " *es liest sich gut* "....

da fahre ich doch nicht mit  nicht wenn ich nix zu essen bekomme.


----------



## joscho (13. April 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns bei Großen Treffen !!!!



Ich hoffe sehr, dass es dieser Jahr klappt und man die ein oder andere Nase endlich mal wieder sieht 

Übrigens Leute, es sind noch Plätze frei http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2010)

Gestern fürs erste letzmalig in den Wupperbergen



 





 





 



Jetzt kann der Enrgy sie erstmal wieder haben.


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2010)

*Sehr schön*  


Man könnte fast glauben ich wäre die ganze Zeit mit euch durch den Wald gefahren..... 



schöne Bilder  super Wetter  lecker Apfelschorle 


Grüße und so


----------



## Delgado (20. April 2010)

Schönes Trikot


----------



## Tazz (20. April 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schönes Trikot







Cool wa ​


----------



## joscho (24. April 2010)

Endlich mal wieder mit dat Sonja unterwegs gewesen 





Und der Heike





Und der Konfuse ist ja sowieso immer dabei 





Schön war es. Strahlende Sonne und strahlende Mitfahrer und zum Schluss





Was will man mehr  
Von Sch***schaltung, gerissener (neuer) Kette usw. reden wir einfach nicht.

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder mit dat Sonja unterwegs gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey , die Mädels kenne ich ....

Cool  ich komme auch bald wieder mit


----------



## joscho (25. April 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey , die Mädels kenne ich ....
> 
> Cool  ich komme auch bald wieder mit



Das hoffe ich doch sehr. So wurde es heute eine reine Männerrunde. Hat auch seine Vorteile; man kann "frei" reden  und ihr habt nicht gesehen, wie ich am Ende beim Krausberg agek*** bin. An solche Temps muss ich mich erst mal wieder gewöhnen.

Dabei fing es so harmlos an. Gerade mal 21 Grad.















@Jerome
Nur wegen Dir am Ende noch mal den Krausberg rauf  Was macht man nicht alles für ein Foto  
Da waren es dann allerdings nach VDO schon 31 Grad.





Es war mir eine Freude
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. April 2010)

Ja, wir haben das weitesgehend verwaiste Ahrtal einwenig mit Leben gefüllt.











 





 





 



Warm und schön wars.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. April 2010)

Tag hervorragend genutzt 
Und 31° sind super! 

Das Ahrtal war schön wie immer, aber trocken wie selten


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Was will man mehr
> 
> 
> Bis bald...
> joerg



Ein Erdinger !


----------



## joscho (25. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ein Erdinger !



Ja, wär schön - das trinken mir die Schweine zu Hause immer weg...





Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass die das alkoholfreie nehmen - die müssen ja nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Redfraggle (25. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, wär schön - das trinken mir die Schweine zu Hause immer weg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sau achtet wahrscheinlich auf ihre Figur, damit nicht

 so:


----------



## Tazz (26. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die Sau achtet wahrscheinlich auf ihre Figur, damit nicht
> 
> so:




*Barbara* .......


----------



## radjey (26. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> @Jerome
> Nur wegen Dir am Ende noch mal den Krausberg rauf  Was macht man nicht alles für ein Foto



Aber Krausberg bei 31° macht doch sicherlich keinen Spass! hmpf


Dafür war ich heute mit meinem neuen Hardtail in Lohmar rocken.
Durch das bisschen Regen war der Ho-Chi mit einem hervorragenden Grip gesegnet. 
Hat bergab ordentlich Spass gemacht, auch als Entschädigung für Gestern.


----------



## ultra2 (26. April 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Aber Krausberg bei 31° macht doch sicherlich keinen Spass! hmpf



Es war furchtbar.



radjey schrieb:


> Dafür war ich heute mit meinem neuen Hardtail in Lohmar rocken.
> Durch das bisschen Regen war der Ho-Chi mit einem hervorragenden Grip gesegnet.
> Hat bergab ordentlich Spass gemacht, auch als Entschädigung für Gestern.



Nee, man kann sich nicht alles schön reden.


----------



## joscho (26. April 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Aber Krausberg bei 31° macht doch sicherlich keinen Spass! hmpf



Runter schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (26. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, man kann sich nicht alles schön reden.


Okay, die Schlammpfützen auf dem Hinterrad durchzusurfen war echt anstrengend.
Aber siehst Du hier:


joscho schrieb:


> Runter schon


Bei einigen funktioniert das tatsächlich


----------



## soka70 (26. April 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Cool  ich komme auch bald wieder mit



freue mich schon...


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> freue mich schon...






 und ich erst ...


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Mai 2010)

Mit TEAM III auf der traditionellen Raps-Tour:


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch welche


----------



## joscho (2. Mai 2010)

So hätte es gestern aussehen sollen;




Tat es aber nicht




Andere Bilder unterscheiden sich kaum 








Der Technophile schaut nicht tief ins Glas, sondern darunter 




Schön war es mal wieder




Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2010)

Wie jetzt....Erster? 

Egal:

Liebe Tazz, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!​


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie jetzt....Erster?
> 
> Egal:
> 
> Liebe Tazz, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!​




He he..... 

 danke schön für die Glückwünsche  aber ich würde eher mal sagen *Du* bist der letzte 

 ich hatte gestern Geburtstag ......


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he.....
> 
> danke schön für die Glückwünsche  aber ich würde eher mal sagen *Du* bist der letzte
> 
> ich hatte gestern Geburtstag ......



na da will ich mich dann noch anschließen mit den Glückwünschen und Tom du bist damit dann auch nicht mehr letzter.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he.....
> 
> danke schön für die Glückwünsche  aber ich würde eher mal sagen *Du* bist der letzte
> 
> ich hatte gestern Geburtstag ......




Naja, hier war ich erster...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. Mai 2010)

Nah da bin ich wol der letzte, der dir Hertzlichen Glückwünche wünscht.Liebe Renate Was macht deine Erholung von uns?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2010)

nee der letzte bin ich 

Reante herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum [url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche ...






Lieben Gruß
Tazz​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Mai 2010)

Na, von uns auch beste Glückwünsche nachträglich .


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he.....
> 
> danke schön für die Glückwünsche  aber ich würde eher mal sagen *Du* bist der letzte
> 
> ich hatte gestern Geburtstag ......


 
Letzter !!!!

Alles Gute


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Tazz 

habe es gerade erst gelesen .... Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2010)

Eine der wenigen Sendungen fÃ¼r die FernsehgebÃ¼hren zu verlangen in Ordnung ist;

die story: Montag, 10. Mai 2010 um 22 Uhr im WDR

hier das Thema der story am kommenden Montag:

"Unterirdisch â Der KÃ¶lner U-Bahnbau"
Ausgehend davon, dass der Buddelspass am Ende 2 Mrd. kosten wird, sind das gerade mal 113 Monate GEZ fÃ¼r jeden KÃ¶lner (1 Mio.).


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2010)

Gestern schon wieder in der Wuppergegend



 





 



Leider ohne den Rest von TEAM III.

Es reift die Überlegung, sollte das Wetter jemals wieder stabiler und auch noch besser werden, im größeren Kreis die 2009er TEAM III Tour noch mal zu fahren. Mit der 2010er sind wir ja noch nicht so weit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> Es reift die Überlegung, sollte das Wetter jemals wieder stabiler und auch noch besser werden, im größeren Kreis die 2009er TEAM III Tour noch mal zu fahren. Mit der 2010er sind wir ja noch nicht so weit.



Hauptsache da ist überhaupt was in Planung ... brauche ein Motivationsziel  . Wann darf dann mit der T/III/2010 gerechnet werden


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Wann darf dann mit der T/III/2010 gerechnet werden



Wenn alles gut geht noch 2010

Sorry ich habe keine Ahnung Juli/August


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht noch 2010
> 
> Sorry ich habe keine Ahnung Juli/August



darf man dann noch Wünsche zwecks Termin äußern ???


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> darf man dann noch Wünsche zwecks Termin äußern ???



In der jetzigen Phase könntest du fast noch Wünsche zur Streckenführung äußern.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> In der jetzigen Phase könntest du fast noch Wünsche zur* Streckenführung* äußern.



Viel Trails  
Tempo easy  
schwierigkeit so mittel würde ich sagen  

Termine :

10-11.7 
17-18.7
-------
14-15.8


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hauptsache da ist überhaupt was in Planung ... brauche ein Motivationsziel



Ach, in Planung ist das schon lange. Aber irgendwann sollte es da auch wieder raus kommen  Sonst nimmt es noch den unangenehmen Geruch von Politik an.



> Wann darf dann mit der T/III/2010 gerechnet werden



Sehr unpassend solch konkrete Fragen  Ich fühle mich etwas unter Druck gesetzt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, in Planung ist das schon lange. Aber irgendwann sollte es da auch wieder raus kommen  Sonst nimmt es noch den unangenehmen Geruch von Politik an.



Das wollen wir natürlich nicht , sonst werden Vorhaben doch nieeee umgesetzt 




joscho schrieb:


> Sehr unpassend solch konkrete Fragen  Ich fühle mich etwas unter Druck gesetzt.



Na das wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.. aber um so früher die Terminvergabe ( meine Schichtzeiten werden hoffendlich berücksichtig) um so mehr habe ich ein Motivationsziel ... und komme auf das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na das wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.. aber um so früher die Terminvergabe ( meine Schichtzeiten werden hoffendlich berücksichtig) um so mehr habe ich ein Motivationsziel ... und komme auf das Rad



Ach, Du kommst in Bälde einfach mal wieder mit zur Ahr, zur Wupper oder zur Sieg oder oder .... Würde mich freuen.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2010)

Der joscho hat Geburtstag  der joscho hat Geburtstag .....
















*Alles liebe*
zum
so und so vielten




*Geburtstag *





*Lieber joscho*

Viel Glück und alles gute im neuen Lebensjahr...














​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (21. Mai 2010)

Joscho du hast Geburtstag. Da schau an. *Glückwunsch* und Samstag sind wir alle Eingeladen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2010)

Ja Joscho , 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2010)

Da versucht man dieses Ereignis in aller Stille zu ignorieren und dann kommt ihr - ich danke Euch


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Mai 2010)

Wir gratulieren Dir auch gern nachträglich und wünschen Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2010)

Heute waren wir, häufig aber nicht immer verkehrt herum, auf den Trails um Gerresheim


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2010)

Da haben wir mal wieder die Tour von hinten aufgerollt ....

Aber echt nette Gegend dort in D`dorf 

Der joscho...





und der ultra2...





Grübeln wo wir lang müssen...  





Aber Hauptsache die Sonne scheint 

Liebe Grüße und schöne Pfingsten
Tazz


----------



## soka70 (22. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Da versucht man dieses Ereignis in aller Stille zu ignorieren und dann kommt ihr - ich danke Euch




.. na super, hat ja auch bestens bei mir funktioniert, Mensch Jung!!! 

Natürlich auch die allerbesten und liebsten Wünsche von mir!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2010)

Leider sind wir heute nicht soweit gekommen wie geplant.

Beim diesem Anblick bog sich leider eine Speiche des Hinterrades über Gebühr und brach.

















Teilnehmer der 2009er Tour kennen diese Stelle


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ... bog sich leider eine Speiche des Hinterrades über Gebühr und brach.



 eine Speiche weniger ist doch kein Grund, eine Tour abzubrechen? Die wickelt man um die Nachbarspeiche und weiter gehts...


----------



## Tazz (23. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Oh man Junge .....

Da standest Du Knietief im Morast ...


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> eine Speiche weniger ist doch kein Grund, eine Tour abzubrechen? Die wickelt man um die Nachbarspeiche und weiter gehts...



Bei so Dicken wie mir, habe ich da immer so meine Bedenken.


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh man Junge .....
> 
> Da standest Du Knietief im Morast ...



Der Legende nach sind da schon Schafe, Kinder, Autos, Häuser...
...drin versunken.

So gesehen kann man schon vom Wunder von...äh...wie heißt das Kaff da?


----------



## Tazz (23. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Legende nach sind da schon Schafe, Kinder, Autos, Häuser...
> ...drin versunken.
> 
> So gesehen kann man schon vom Wunder von...äh...wie heißt das Kaff da?



äh ...... Dhünn ?


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh man Junge .....
> 
> Da standest Du Knietief im Morast ...



Kann man so sagen - auch wenn man glauben könnte, als ob ich auf Knien mein Rad anbete 





In meinem Alter lass ich doch keine Fangopackung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen - auch wenn man glauben könnte, als ob ich auf Knien mein Rad anbete



Keiner würde so ein Rad anbeten.


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Keiner würde so ein Rad anbeten.



Würde ich nicht drauf wetten - es gibt schon komische Leute. Ich spare mir Anbetung für andere Sachen auf 

Aber in knapp 4 Jahren eine Strebe. Wie sieht Deine Schwingen-/Strebenstatistik aus


----------



## ultra2 (23. Mai 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Aber in knapp 4 Jahren eine Strebe. Wie sieht Deine Schwingen-/Strebenstatistik aus



1 x Scott FX 10 2003
1 x Scott Genius MC 30 2007
1 x Cannondale Rize 2009

Geht noch


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2010)

Oha, diesmal wirklich mit Verspätung....aber trotzdem alles Gute zum Geburtstag, joscho!


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2010)

Das ist doch Absicht - ich hatte es gerade wieder verdrängt 

Danke Euch Nachzüglern


----------



## Jerd (25. Mai 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir, häufig aber nicht immer verkehrt herum, auf den Trails um Gerresheim



Schöne Gegend, die ich nur partiell kenne. Ihr habt nicht zufälligerweise einen Track für mich?


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Schöne Gegend, die ich nur partiell kenne. Ihr habt nicht zufälligerweise einen Track für mich?



Natürlich. Der folgende war damals nicht so schlecht:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5369.html

Bei gps-tour findest Du noch einiges mehr. An der "Kleine Düsseldorfer Singletrail  Runde" sind wir fast verzweifelt  Aber das Wegenetz ist auch tlw. wirklich sehr dicht. Die Tracks sind auch nicht unbedingt auf der Höhe der Zeit. Da ist es nicht ganz einfach einem Track nachzufahren. Also etwas "Orientierungszeit" mit einplanen 

gruß
joerg


----------



## joscho (29. Mai 2010)

Allen Teilnehmern des Schinderhannes viel Spass und Erfolg  Die Vorhersage verspricht gute Bilder  Erkältet Euch nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke



Ich erwarte Top Ergebnisse


----------



## Tazz (29. Mai 2010)

Nee Schindehanes ......

Wir waren heute auch schön Unterwegs 

Hier ...




und hier ...




und hier ...




und auch hier ...




*Herrlich *​


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2010)

sieht nett aus , wo ist denn das  ( und wieso war ich nicht dabei )


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> sieht nett aus , wo ist denn das



Deine Gegend



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ( und wieso war ich nicht dabei )



Über 800 Hm

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen zur besseren Wiedererkennung


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Mai 2010)

Manche Stellen kommen mir bekannt vor , andere müsst Ihr mir noch zeigen.  

P.S.
800 hm hmmm... dauert nicht mehr lange( Freitag Trailige 25km und 600hm schon geschafft , dank Anja )


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2010)

@ TEAM III und Aussenstellen

werft mal einen Blick hier hinein.

Vielleicht können wir dem Tom auch noch Vorschläge für die Uhrzeit machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2010)

Bin zwar keine Aussenstelle ( noch nicht  ) , aber am Do muss ich arbeiten . Könnte erst ab 15:30 Uhr


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin zwar keine Aussenstelle ( noch nicht  ) , aber am Do muss ich arbeiten . Könnte erst ab 15:30 Uhr




Nee mein lieber  Du wirst Adoptiert ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee mein lieber  Du wirst Adoptiert ...


----------



## ultra2 (5. Juni 2010)

70 Km, ca. 1.200 Hm und schei... warm.







 





 





 



Schön wars mal wieder


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2010)

So Jungs, schaut alle mal in die Kamera....






Von linksWolfgang,Jörg,Ralf,Arnold,Jens

Vor dem Start sah es so aus  und später auf der Strecke sah es genauso unsortiert aus ...

Was für ein Menschenauflauf ...


















Holländischer Wandertag 








Sommerschlußverkaufsfeeling beim Verpflegungspunkt 4 




Man war das warm


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2010)

Die ersten Panne haben wir direkt vor der Tour abgearbeitet;




Die Zweite wurde perfekt auf einen Verpflegungsstation abgestimmt, ist also gar keiner Erwähnung würdig.











So treiben die Niederländer die Meute zusammen





Beeindruckt die Tazz aber nicht 





Verpflegung gab es auch





Und dann gleich wieder los





in den Staub





und zur nächsten Pflege









Die aufkommende Schlappheit versuchte Einer mit Elektroschocks zu bekämpfen  (beachte den "Elektrozaun")





Geschafft 





Nicht nur wegen der Strecke kam spontan die Idee auf, es nächstes Jahr vlt. mal mit dem Rennrad zu versuchen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Juni 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht nur wegen der Strecke kam spontan die Idee auf, es nächstes Jahr vlt. mal mit dem Rennrad zu versuchen



Und von diesen guten Ausblick gab es reichlich. Genial  Holländische Mädels sehen immer recht gut auf dem Fahrrad aus.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2010)

Sorry, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man an solchen Massenveranstaltungen Spaß haben kann und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt...


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man an solchen Massenveranstaltungen Spaß haben kann und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt...



Die Masse macht's


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man an solchen Massenveranstaltungen Spaß haben kann und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt...



Du mußt auch nicht Alles verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Sorry, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft, wie man an solchen Massenveranstaltungen Spaß haben kann und auch noch Geld dafür bezahlt...



Ich habe mal von Menschen gehört, die haben Spass daran, sich stupide im Oval fahrende Autos anzusehen. Glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal von Menschen gehört, die haben Spass daran, sich *stupide im Oval fahrende Auto* anzusehen. Glaube ich aber nicht.



Und die Steigerung dazu ist ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
... na ...
.
.
.
... klar, ...
.
.
.
.
*Fußballllll ...*


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Und die Steigerung dazu ist ...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2010)

Mal was gaaaaaaaaaz wichtiges habe ich Vergessen 













*Alles liebe *
nachträglich*
 zum
*


*40.* 
*Geburtstag *
*liebe Sonja *( Soka70 )

Ich wüsche Dir ein gei... 2010 ​










Hach , schade das es schon so dunkel war 


​


----------



## Tazz (11. Juni 2010)

Was haltet Ihr denn morgen hier von 



Also *ICH* glaube das könnte wirklich Spaß machen 



Grüße 
Renate


----------



## Jerd (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, kommt mal vorbei! Wird sicher nett!


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Komme vorbei


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich auch. Wenn zu heftig wird, kann ich mich dank rudimentärer Ortskenntnisse abmelden.


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Oh ha  mal eben 52 km und 570 hm abgespult 



Aber mit sehr genialem Abschluß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (12. Juni 2010)

Bei mir zu Hause war übrigens doch noch (genügend) und vor allem leckerer Erdbeerkuchen übrig...mmmh


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Hmmm lecker   , aber wir hatte auch unseren Spass , auch wenn wir zum Schluss nur mir 3 MTB´ler zum Ausgangapunkt gefahren sind . 

Aber da kann Man(n) schon neidisch werden


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Bei mir zu Hause war übrigens doch noch (genügend) und vor allem leckerer Erdbeerkuchen übrig...mmmh




Hmmmm .......... Lecker


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm lecker   , aber wir hatte auch unseren Spass , auch wenn wir zum Schluss nur mir 3 MTB´ler zum Ausgangapunkt gefahren sind .
> 
> Aber da kann Man(n) schon neidisch werden



Mach Dir keine Sorgen Sven  ich hab für Dich einen Kaffee getrunken  was hattest Du denn am Ende auf dem Tacho ?? km und hm


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen Sven  ich hab für Dich einen Kaffee getrunken  was hattest Du denn am Ende auf dem Tacho ??* km und hm*



Mehr als du 

34 km / 486 hm


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mehr als du
> 
> 34 km / 486 hm






Tazz schrieb:


> Oh ha  mal eben 52 km  und 570 hm abgespult
> 
> 
> 
> Aber mit sehr genialem Abschluß



 #*461*

aber gut .... macht ja nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> #*461*
> 
> aber gut .... macht ja nix



Hmm wie lange war denn die Anreise ???? Hatte nur Startpunkt/Zielpunkt auf dem Tacho . 

leider hatte ich das überlesen . Kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen 

Ach ja wer ist denn noch mal der Junge Mann zwischen Ralf und Jens ... das geschicht kenne ich aber der Name fällt mir dazu nicht ein ???
Ich werde alt bzw. bin alt


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmm wie lange war denn die Anreise ???? Hatte nur Startpunkt/Zielpunkt auf dem Tacho .
> 
> leider hatte ich das überlesen . Kannst du mir noch mal verzeihen



*Aber sicher * Anreise über Schildchen wegen Guide einfangen  ca. 20 km


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Aber sicher * Anreise über Schildchen wegen Guide einfangen  ca. 20 km



Gut  ich dachte schon ich wäre falsch abgebogen ..... 



			
				Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja wer ist denn noch mal der Junge Mann zwischen Ralf und Jens ... das geschicht kenne ich aber der Name fällt mir dazu nicht ein ???
> Ich werde alt bzw. bin alt


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach ja wer ist denn noch mal der Junge Mann zwischen Ralf und Jens ... das geschicht kenne ich aber der Name fällt mir dazu nicht ein ???
> Ich werde alt bzw. bin alt



Wolfgang @asphaltjunkie


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wolfgang @asphaltjunkie



Danke


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Juni 2010)

Waren heute auf Probefahrt.
Hier schon mal ein paar Eindrücke von der aktuellen Betaversion der TEAM III Tour 2010


----------



## BulliOlli (17. Juni 2010)

sieht - wie immer - gut aus und macht vorab schon mal Lust auf die Tour


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn Ihr das Wetter auch so hinbekommt ist's super


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2010)

Sieht nett aus  dann will ich hoffen das ich bis da hin wieder fit werde .

P.S.
Einen Termin habt Ihr schon ?? Muss dann schauen ob ich Urlaub bekomme !


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das Wetter auch so hinbekommt ist's super



Et hätt noch immer joot jejange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... ein paar Eindrücke von der aktuellen Betaversion der TEAM III Tour 2010





Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das Wetter auch so hinbekommt ist's super



Das gezeigte Wetter ist schon der Release Candidate


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juni 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das gezeigte Wetter ist schon der Release Candidate



Mac oder Windows?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2010)

Nee op Kölsch ...



Ha, das hat der Jens eben rausgekramt [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee op Kölsch ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, das hat der Jens eben rausgekramt YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike




... hmm, ich weiß ja nicht ob's aufgefallen ist, aber die Pedale gehen ja mal gar nicht für Rennrad  ... 
^^


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ha, das hat der Jens eben rausgekramt...



...was mal wieder zeigt, daß es zu null Prozent aufs Material ankommt . Irgendwo war auch mal sowas von nem Typ, der hat ähnliche Dinger mit nem Fixie gemacht, allerdings nur "urban style". Der hier geht ja richtig ab, auch im Gelände. Sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2010)

Tach Zusammen!

Wenn es auch noch Kölsch auf der Runde im See versteckt gibt, werdet Uhr unschlagbar  !

Schon eine grobe Andeutung bzgl Termin?

Schöne Gruesse und bis bald ( ja wann?)


----------



## Handlampe (18. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ha, das hat der Jens eben rausgekramt YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike



Ich fass es nicht...ich glaube ich bin übermaterialisiert...ich schmeiß alle meine Räder weg und behalt nur noch meinen Renner.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht...ich glaube ich bin übermaterialisiert...ich schmeiß alle meine Räder weg und behalt nur noch meinen Renner.



Na, vielleicht noch die Flats von einem deiner MTBs.

Und unser abgehtdiepost hatte Angst das sich so ein Dicker wie ich auf sein Rennrad setzt.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

*Dem asphaltjunkie* 





und dem Delgado,der Solanum,dem Flämischer löwe,dem Wurzelglätter,demKonfusen....
und allen die dort fahren 





wünsche ich heute bei der X-Hardt Erfolg und super viel Spaß
 im Matsch ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

Hach nee .... da hab ich doch echt nicht viele Fotos gemacht ... 
und das mir 




Aber ich hab da ein gaaaaaaaaanz seltenes Exemplar erwischt 









Und der liebe Jung in der Bildmitte gehört auch zu den schnellen ....






Dann hatten wir uns mit den Frauen von den Windeckern das Rennen angeschaut....natürlich im Gebüsch 




... Kuchen gegessen und Kaffee getrunken 

Von asphaltjunkie,Konfuzius, Flämischer löwe,Wurzelglätter ,Schnegge und so weiter habe ich leider keine Fotos .... aber wir wissen ja wie sie aussehen ​
Tja , ich denke es waren fast alle da


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2010)

Liebes Team III, 

schön, dass Ihr da wart 

Nach fast 3 h Warten haben die dann auch noch eine Siegerehrung hingekriegt 

Grüße auch von dat Iris

Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Von asphaltjunkie,Konfuzius, Flämischer löwe,Wurzelglätter ,Schnegge und so weiter habe ich lieder keine Fotos .... aber wir wissen ja wie sie aussehen
> 
> Tja , ich denke es waren fast alle da



Wieso gibt es keine Lieder von uns, habt ihr keine gemacht.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Liebes Team III,
> 
> schön, dass Ihr da wart
> 
> ...



Micha, gut Ding will Weile 
Und ....... erster oder  zweiter ?


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es keine Lieder von uns, habt ihr keine gemacht.



Ich kann nicht Singen


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach nee .... da hab ich doch echt nicht viele Fotos gemacht ...​




Bei mir sind leider auch nur die ausserhalb des Waldes aufgenommen soweit okay.





















Der Rest ist leider nix geworden.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nach fast 3 h Warten haben die dann auch noch eine Siegerehrung hingekriegt



Müssen doch erst alle Würstchen verkauft werden, bevor alle fluchtartig mit ihren Pokalen das Gelände verlassen...


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach nee .... da hab ich doch echt nicht viele Fotos gemacht ...





ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind leider auch nur die ausserhalb des Waldes aufgenommen soweit okay.



Tsss ... nicht TEAM III tauglich 
Gut, dass ich unterwegs jede Menge Fotos geschossen habe


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tsss ... nicht TEAM III tauglich
> Gut, dass ich unterwegs jede Menge Fotos geschossen habe



Stimmt .......    

      gelobe Besserung


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Micha, gut Ding will Weile
> Und ....... erster oder  zweiter ?



Hat ja dann doch noch irgendwann geklappt:





2ter Platz, zeitgleich mit dem Ersten.


----------



## Delgado (21. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


>




Bilduntertitel: Make dust or eat it Mrs Neandertal


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat ja dann doch noch irgendwann geklappt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool , aber Du hast ja oft genug auf der obersten Stufe gestanden 
... und Sohnemann hat auch gewonnen ?


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Cool , aber Du hast ja oft genug auf der obersten Stufe gestanden
> ... und Sohnemann hat auch gewonnen ?



Er findet schon ... 

Ich finde er ist 9ter geworden


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...2ter Platz, zeitgleich mit dem Ersten.



Schade das es trotz ausgeklügelter Materialwahl nicht ganz geklappt hat.





Aber vielleicht wäre dein Sohn besser platziert gewesen, hättest du ihm nicht das Rad weggenommen.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schade das es trotz ausgeklügelter Materialwahl nicht ganz geklappt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das weg .. 

Was is'n das für'n Vorbild ohne Helm


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mach das weg ..
> 
> Was is'n das für'n Vorbild ohne Helm



Also ...........................

 ..................... das ist echt zum schreien 



Der 9. Platz ist übrigens auch super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also ...........................
> 
> ..................... das ist echt zum schreien
> 
> ...



Sicherlich wäre er besser platziert gewesen, hätte er nicht laufen müssen.


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre er besser platziert gewesen, hätte er nicht laufen müssen.





Wir haben mitlerweile für Ersatz gesorgt.
Ein Scott Voltage JR 20 

Passt mir auch besser 



BTW: Müssen Kinderräder so schwer sein? Da ist mein Fully ja leichter.
Tuningtips?


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...BTW: Müssen Kinderräder so schwer sein? Da ist mein Fully ja leichter.
> Tuningtips?



Da müßtest du mal den Cheetah fragen. Der beschäftigt sich schon länger damit.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2010)

*Boooh  was bin ich aufgeregt .....
* 



​


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2010)

*Gewonnen *​


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juni 2010)




----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich sagen 
*
" Deutschland "*

un da hat der Müller gleich zweimal zugeschlagen ​


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2010)

Isch kauf mir auch so 'ne Perücke wie der Löft. 
Erfolg macht sexy ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juni 2010)

Was mann alles im Siebengebirge pasieren kann, also ich fahre am Ennert im Wald, bin fast einem nackten Mann über die Bauchdecke gefahren. Entschuldige mich Höflich und fahre weiter tauchen da aufeinmahl noch mehr Gestalten FKK mäßig auf. Ich glaube es nicht, da habe ich voll in einem Wespennest gestochen. Bei dehm ganzen Elend habe ich nur meine Augen Geschlossen und bin weitergefahren. Oh mein Gott nie wieder Ennert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (30. Juni 2010)

> Was mann alles im Siebengebirge pasieren kann, also ich fahre am Ennert  im Wald, bin ich fast einem nackten Mann über die Bauchdecke gefahren.  Entschuldige mich Höflich und fahre weiter tauchen da aufeinmahl noch  mehr Gestalten FKK mäßig auf. Ich glaube es nicht, da habe ich voll in  einem Wespennest gestochen. Bei dehm ganzen Elend habe ich nur meine  Augen Geschlossen und bin weitergefahren. Oh mein Gott nie wieder Ennert



Nahe dem See sollte man besser mit dem Arsch auf dem Sattel bleiben, dort ist es nämlich sehr Warm   zu warm, deswegen meide ich die Gegend dort oben 
Hatten am Wochenende fälschlicherweise den Rückweg dort vor beigelegt....das war aber auch das letzte mal


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juni 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...noch mehr Gestalten FKK mäßig auf.



Und da war nix brauchbares dabei?





Edit - Hat sich erübrigt, nach othoms Aussage scheint es dort keinen Frauenüberschuss zu geben.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juni 2010)

Das was othom Geschrieben hatt wuste ich noch nicht. Also das brauche ich bestimmt nicht.  Aber eine schöne Frau lag da schon.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Aber eine schöne Frau lag da schon.



Haste mal nen GPS-Track?


----------



## joscho (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte vorhin schon den Eindruck auf der falschen Tour zu sein  

Die Mitfahrer 









waren ja ganz nett. Aber mir zu schnell. Und dann wird auch noch am Biergarten vorbei gefahren  Geht ja gar nicht. So musste ich abbrechen und mich schnell in meinen eigenen "Biergarten" setzen


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Juni 2010)

Naja, Du hast dann noch etwa 5-6 Stürze, 1 gebrochenes Schaltauge und ein paar Weizen im Hähnchen  verpasst.
War aber trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Naja, Du hast dann noch etwa 5-6 Stürze, 1 gebrochenes Schaltauge und ein paar Weizen im Hähnchen  verpasst.



Ich sehe, es geht in Richtung Event-Touren. Da Nackte, hier Stunts  Bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Man könnte es kombinieren 



> War aber trotzdem ganz nett



Dann war es wohl nicht Dein Schaltauge und auch nicht Dein Abflug


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich sehe, es geht in Richtung Event-Touren. Da Nackte, hier Stunts  Bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Man könnte es kombinieren



.. auf der TEAM III Tour?


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> .. auf der TEAM III Tour?



Ich nehm die Kamera mit


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2010)




----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Nahe dem See sollte man besser mit dem Arsch auf dem Sattel bleiben, dort ist es nämlich sehr Warm  zu warm, deswegen meide ich die Gegend dort oben
> Hatten am Wochenende fälschlicherweise den Rückweg dort vor beigelegt....das war aber auch das letzte mal


 
Nicht nur mit dem Arsch auf´n Sattel, sondern auch mit den Füssen auf den Pedalen und gaaanz vorsichtig und nicht zu kräftig in die Pedale treten. Bin da auch mal oberhalb vom See in einen Trail abgebogen und Endstation war eine art "Rambock" . Ne watt war da Gummi auf dem Boden . Dann hingen da noch jede Menge Flyer in den Ästen und es war schnell klar, dass sich hier nicht Männlein und Weiblein hin verirren .


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2010)

Hach wie schön, der verlorene Sohn 

Schön von Dir zu lesen


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach wie schön, der verlorene Sohn
> 
> Schön von Dir zu lesen



Stimmt


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
am Sonntag fahre ich mit dem Zug nach Pracht ca. 10Uhr Fahre ich los( ich Skate jetzt nicht). Fahre die Rennstrecke ab und dann das ganze Siegtal bis nach Troisdorf zurück. Tempo schon Langsam. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## DrFuManchu (3. Juli 2010)

Hi, wie lange fährt der Zug bis Au? Könnten uns da treffen und dann  zusammen hoch nach Pracht.

Auf dem Rückweg könnte man noch ein paar Trails einbauen?

Fahre aber nicht bis Hennef mit


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2010)

Wollte auch nach Pacht.
Aber erst mal in Ruhe Frühstücken.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann vor Ort.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> am Sonntag fahre ich mit dem Zug nach Pracht ca. 10Uhr Fahre ich los( ich Skate jetzt nicht). Fahre die Rennstrecke ab und dann das ganze Siegtal bis nach Troisdorf zurück. Tempo schon Langsam. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen.
> 
> Gruß Wolle



Och nö, je nach Wetter gehe ich vielleicht hier mal vor die Tür. Dir/Euch viel Spass.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Juli 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Hi, wie lange fährt der Zug bis Au? Könnten uns da treffen und dann  zusammen hoch nach Pracht.
> 
> Auf dem Rückweg könnte man noch ein paar Trails einbauen?
> 
> Fahre aber nicht bis Hennef mit



10.53 Uhr ist der Zug mit mir in Au. Ich nehme alles an Trails mit, hab ja Zeit.


----------



## DrFuManchu (4. Juli 2010)

Sorry, fahre heute nicht mit.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Juli 2010)

hi, ich komme eine stunde spaeter nach pracht. bin noch im krankenhaus. gruß wolle


----------



## Tazz (4. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> hi, ich komme eine stunde spaeter nach pracht. bin noch im krankenhaus. gruß wolle




Ja sach mal , was machst Du denn im Krankenhaus ?

und noch was 



Hamm war dann auch geschafft*  0:4    **Deutschland

*

​


----------



## ultra2 (4. Juli 2010)

Mit der Tazz auf den Spuren vom Willibike


----------



## Tazz (4. Juli 2010)

Ja schön wars heute mit ultra2 auf Willibikeswegen ...

wirklich nett dort


----------



## sibby08 (4. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach wie schön, der verlorene Sohn
> 
> Schön von Dir zu lesen


 
Irgendwann werde ich wieder in das Geschehen mehr oder weniger eingreifen können. Bis dahin schaue mir die Tourenberichte von euch allen an und erfreue mich an die vielen schönen Bilder, um nicht zu viel zu verpassen.
Grüße an alle


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich wieder in das Geschehen mehr oder weniger eingreifen können. Bis dahin schaue mir die Tourenberichte von euch allen an und erfreue mich an die vielen schönen Bilder, um nicht zu viel zu verpassen.
> Grüße an alle


Da schließe ich mich Renate an. Bei unserer letzten Freitags-Frauen-Runde haben wir noch über Dich/Euch gesprochen. Ich freu mich, wenn das Leben bei Euch wieder "normler" wird und Du mal wieder dabei bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Juli 2010)

Mir scheint als hätte jemand dem Löw 

 den Hahn zugedreht ....



na ja ,dann machen wir´s halt in 4 Jahren 



Es hat mir jedenfalls Spaß gemacht , Samstag erlangen wir Platz drei


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mir scheint als hätte jemand dem Löw
> 
> den Hahn zugedreht ....
> 
> ...



Schon, aber traurig waren wir trotzdem !


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schon, aber traurig waren wir trotzdem !



Fairerweise muß aber schon zugeben, das die bessere Mannschaft gesiegt hat. 

Allerdings kann man in meinem Alter nicht mehr so häufig "...dann halt in vier Jahren" sagen.


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schon, aber traurig waren wir trotzdem !




Ja sicher  

   nett wars nicht ....

Aber wir müssen auf kein Spiel verzichten  auch wenn es nur um Platz drei geht


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich wieder in das Geschehen mehr oder weniger eingreifen können. Bis dahin schaue mir die Tourenberichte von euch allen an und erfreue mich an die vielen schönen Bilder, um nicht zu viel zu verpassen.
> Grüße an alle



Na da kann man doch mal sagen das die Welt echt klein ... nee klitzeklein ist 

Schön euch getroffen zu haben  Eis war auch lecker


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na da kann man doch mal sagen das die Welt echt klein ... nee klitzeklein ist
> 
> Schön euch getroffen zu haben  Eis war auch lecker


 
... und kaum hast Du Dein Eis verdrückt, hast Du auch schon hier in die Tasten gehauen wie ich an dem Beitrag vorher gesehen habe. Wohnst Du direkt um die Ecke von den Arcaden 
Hat mich aber auch gefreut Dich noch mal zu sehen .  
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich am Sonntag auf der CTF mein "Comeback" geben. Ob ich durchhalte weiß ich aber noch nicht. Fahre auf jedenfall die kleine Runde, um auch nicht so lange von zuhause weg zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich am Sonntag auf der CTF mein "Comeback" geben.



He Udo,

da freue ich mich aber.



> Ob ich durchhalte weiß ich aber noch nicht. Fahre auf jedenfall die kleine Runde, um auch nicht so lange von zuhause weg zu bleiben.



Meine Worte  Aktuell 27.3 Grad zeigt mein Außenthermometer. Bei 35 radeln kann ich mir gerade nicht so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## Merlin (9. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Aktuell 27.3 Grad zeigt mein Außenthermometer. Bei 35 radeln kann ich mir gerade nicht so richtig vorstellen.



Wird echt Zeit, dass der Winterpokal wieder losgeht....


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Juli 2010)

Zitat:
Zitat von sibby08 Beitrag anzeigen
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich am Sonntag auf der CTF mein "Comeback" geben.


Die CTF im Ahrtal????

Fährt TEAM III da auch mit?

Ich weiß es noch nicht (wenn es die CTF im Ahrtal ist), die Startzeit ist so früh...


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich am Sonntag auf der CTF mein "Comeback" geben. Ob ich durchhalte weiß ich aber noch nicht. Fahre auf jedenfall die kleine Runde, um auch nicht so lange von zuhause weg zu bleiben.






Na, das wäre fein Dich zu treffen!!! Die "kleine" fahren ja eh alle. Wir starten um 09:00


----------



## joscho (9. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit, dass der Winterpokal wieder losgeht....



Du Extremist


----------



## joscho (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Die CTF im Ahrtal????
> 
> Fährt TEAM III da auch mit?
> 
> Ich weiß es noch nicht (wenn es die CTF im Ahrtal ist), die Startzeit ist so früh...



TEAM III wird in Teilen antreten. Und wenn ich so lese, wer so mitfahren will, dann wird es (ein hoffentlich gemütlicher) "Familienausflug" 
Und früh ist gut  

Infos hier: http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/88.0.html
Strecke da http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.15165.html


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Und wenn ich so lese, wer so mitfahren will, dann wird es (ein hoffentlich gemütlicher) "Familienausflug"
> Und früh ist gut [/URL]





Manni schrieb:


> Wer da am Sonntag fährt ist selber schuld. Und alles unter 25km/h ist doch wohl Witz oder?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juli 2010)

Mal schauen was die besseres Hälfte möchte. Allerdings muß ich Jörg teilweise recht geben. Für schlappe 35Km Tour bei 'gut' über 30° (spätere) Schwüle und 100Km An-/Abreise ..., sehen wir dann mal.


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> TEAM III wird in Teilen antreten. Und wenn ich so lese, wer so mitfahren will, dann wird es (ein hoffentlich gemütlicher) "Familienausflug"
> Und früh ist gut
> 
> Infos hier: http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/88.0.html
> Strecke da http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.15165.html


 
Theoretisch kommt mir die Strecke vom Verlauf her entgegen. Ab Kilometer 21 geht es ja tendenziell bergab .


----------



## soka70 (9. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Theoretisch kommt mir die Strecke vom Verlauf her entgegen. Ab Kilometer 21 geht es ja tendenziell bergab .


 

Da sinn wa dabei....

Dat wird nett!!!!!!!!  Freue mich auf euch alle, egal ob`s nun 25 oder 35 Grad werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2010)

Dann steige ich ab Km 21 ein.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Manni schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer da am Sonntag fährt ist selber schuld. Und alles unter 25km/h ist doch wohl Witz oder?



Das ist jetzt aber aus einem anderen Fred, in dem alte Männer von Geschwindigkeiten schwärmen, die sie heute vermutlich nicht mehr annähernd hinbekommen.


----------



## joscho (9. Juli 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die besseres Hälfte möchte. Allerdings muß ich Jörg teilweise recht geben. Für schlappe 35Km Tour bei 'gut' über 30° (spätere) Schwüle und 100Km An-/Abreise ..., sehen wir dann mal.



Nicht das Du mich da falsch verstanden hast; ich fahre  Und wenn Dir/Euch 35 km zu schlapp sind, dann reist doch mit dem Rad an. Im Ahrtal ist es bestimmt schön kühl mit frischer Brise. Also, rafft Euch auf


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Juli 2010)

definiere mal "alte Männer"....


----------



## joscho (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Manni*
> 
> 
> _Wer da am Sonntag  fährt ist selber schuld. Und alles unter 25km/h ist doch wohl Witz  oder?_



Dann wird es wohl sehr witzig


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> definiere mal "alte Männer"....



on any sunday, Enrgy...


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> definiere mal "alte Männer"....





ultra2 schrieb:


> on any sunday, Enrgy...



oder/und 50+ ...


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> oder/und 50+ ...



bist du Sonntag mit dabei, Sven?

in der über 50 oder in der unter 50-Gruppe?


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann steige ich ab Km 21 ein.


 
Du musst aber trotzdem den Berg erst hoch um wieder runterfahren zu können .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> bist du Sonntag mit dabei, Sven?
> 
> in der über 50 oder in der unter 50-Gruppe?



bin leicht erkältet , werde schauen ob ich bis da hin wieder fit bin . Aber ich hatte vor da hin zu fahren ..und du ?
P.S
In der Gruppe ( Alter unter 50 ...noch )


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> bin leicht erkältet , werde schauen ob ich bis da hin wieder fit bin . Aber ich hatte vor da hin zu fahren ..und du ?
> P.S
> In der Gruppe ( Alter unter 50 ...noch )



lass' dich verwöhnen bis Sonntag

Ich ringe noch mit mir wegen des frühen Aufstehens, aber ich denke, mein Schweinehund wird verlieren

und dann auf jeden Fall in der Junioren-Gruppe unter 50


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> lass' dich verwöhnen bis Sonntag
> 
> Ich ringe noch mit mir wegen des frühen Aufstehens, aber ich denke, mein Schweinehund wird verlieren
> 
> und dann auf jeden Fall in der Junioren-Gruppe unter 50



Werde alles in bewegung setzten und daran arbeiten  Bis Sonntag


----------



## soka70 (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde alles in bewegung setzten und daran arbeiten  Bis Sonntag




Recht so!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (9. Juli 2010)

Na das wird am Sonntag  auf jedenfall ein riesen Spaß 


*Ich freue mich *





blöd das Konfuzius nicht kann ​


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na das wird am Sonntag  auf jedenfall ein riesen Spaß
> 
> 
> *Ich freue mich *
> ...



Was hat der denn vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was hat der denn vor


Na der Rallef  hat geäußert das seine Heike außgerechnet  dann am Sonntag Geburtstag hat ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na der Rallef  hat geäußert das seine Heike außgerechnet  dann am Sonntag Geburtstag hat ....



...den ganzen Tag ( weg duck  )


----------



## Tazz (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...den ganzen Tag ( weg duck  )



Na ja, im Alter braucht man halt länger


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Na ja, im Alter braucht man halt länger



Keine Sorge, es kommen alle dran ... 

und so einige haben es wohl nicht mehr weit ... 


Das Thema Alter scheint z.Zt. wohl ein "Running Gag" zu sein ...


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2010)

Naja, die Alterspyramide im KBU-Raum dürfte ja nach oben hin auch mächtig breiter werden, U30 ist doch hier die Minderheit...

Aber in dem Alter war ich auch noch schlauer und bin mit Motorkraft durch den Wald gedüst.
Wird Zeit daß die Elektroenduros vernünftige Laufzeiten erreichen, dann hat sichs ausgestrampelt bergauf. Und stabiler als jeder Freerider sind die Dinger sowieso. Das wird dann ein Spaß beim Biketreff...


----------



## BulliOlli (9. Juli 2010)

wollte eigentlich noch eine kleine Abendrunde fahren, kann mich aber wegen der Hitze nicht aufraffen

Sohnemann ist eben in den Keller und hat Chips geholt. Ich glaube, er hat Recht und der Verlauf des Abends ist gerettet


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich noch eine kleine Abendrunde fahren, kann mich aber wegen der Hitze nicht aufraffen
> 
> Sohnemann ist eben in den Keller und hat Chips geholt. Ich glaube, er hat Recht und der Verlauf des Abends ist gerettet



Bestimmt hat er die richtige wahl getroffen


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Sohnemann ist eben in den Keller und hat Chips geholt...



in welchem Thread ist er denn unterwegs?


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2010)

*

 Hach was war das mal wieder schön *
CTF Ahrweiler ...

mit....
Kalinka
Soka70
Rote Laterne
Eifelwolf
Sibby08
Bulliolli
Kettenfresser
RubberDuck
ultra2
joscho
und ich 

und auf den letzten Metern haben wir noch Daywalker74 eingefangen 












​
Man war aber nicht immer auf dem Rad ....





















wo war denn der asphaltjunkie heute ??


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2010)

Ja, nett wars. Zwar nicht von der Strecke her, aber von den Mitfahrer/innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (11. Juli 2010)

Ja, seeeeeeeehr schön war's und ein wenig warm 



Wo ward ihr bei der letzten Abfahrt
Ich habe mit Sven beim Ziel gewartet - und keiner kam 
Ich hoffe, es ist nichts auf der letzten Abfahrt passiert! Oder war Daywalker der Grund für die Verzögerung.

Als es zu warm war, bin ich ab ins Schwimmbad 

  zur besten Ehefrau von allen und Sohnemann. Hoffe, das war ok - so ohne Abschied


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Wo ward ihr bei der letzten Abfahrt
> Ich habe mit Sven beim Ziel gewartet - und keiner kam
> Ich hoffe, es ist nichts auf der letzten Abfahrt passiert! Oder war Daywalker der Grund für die Verzögerung.



Wir hatten auf soka und joscho gewartet, die einmal falsch abgebogen sind.

Dein frühes Ausscheiden hattest du ja schon angekündigt, kein Problem.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Man war aber nicht immer auf dem Rad ....
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Das war die ruhe vor dem Sturm . 
oder...
Frau braucht zu lange an der Verpflegung, 


Es war sehr schön mit euch unterwegs zu sein. Und den "Großen" Daywalker habe ich auch jetzt kennen gelernt 
Aber WARM war es schon


----------



## joscho (11. Juli 2010)

Die Strecke war nicht gerade ein Highlight, die Verpflegungsstationen "basic" und im Ziel nur alkoholisches Bier. Das Höhenprofil kam den heutigen Temperaturen allerdings entgegen. Wobei anfänglich gar nicht die Wärme das Problem war, sondern die Luftfeuchtigkeit, die nach Aussage einiger Mitfahrer bei weit über 200% lag. Da ging dem Dämpfer auch direkt die Luft aus





Gut das Sven eine entsprechende Pumpe spazieren fährt 





Aber mit so vielen netten Mitfahrer/innen ist das oben genannte leicht zu verschmerzen.





Und nettes Panorama gab es ja auch ein wenig.













Die fleißigen Knipsen 

Hat mich sehr gefreut viele "alte" Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen und auch ein "neues".


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> wo war denn der asphaltjunkie heute ??​




Ja wo war ich den. Da wo auch der [email protected] und noch einige andere waren. In Pracht zum MTB Rennen, Michael hat wieder Gewonnen(European Challenge of Mountainbiking).Bei den Lizenz Fahrern habe ich mindestens 4 Deutsche Meister gezählt. Die sich hier vorbereiten auf die Deutsche Meisterschaft, ich glaube nähst Woche. Es war auch gut das wir nur eine Stunde MTB gefahren sind, bei der Hitze. Bei dem einen verdammt harter Anstieg, dort wurde mit Beats von DJ Julius Höhne und die Cheerleader von Heavenly Force eingeheizt. Schieben wurde daher nicht akzeptiert!!!!​


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Team III und der Rest der Bande von heute!

Hat mich sehr gefreut, Euch zu treffen! Wie Herr Ultra2 schon sagte. Die Strecke konnte garnichts. 

@RubberDuck: danke nochmal für die Getränke und den Kuchen.
@Kettenfresser: 180c´m Körpergröße ist doch nicht "Groß"

Jetzt WM Finale gucken.

Machts gut.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Rubber-Duck (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Daywalker


Kein Problem, jederzeit wieder....

Gruß G.


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juli 2010)

Soooo - musste erstmal das Wichtigste erledigen ..... Bike bestellt 

Schöööön wars heute: schön so nette Leute, schön feucht, schön warm, schöne Aussichten ... bis zum nächsten Mal.

Vielleicht eine gemeinsame Bike-Einweihungsrunde um den Nürburgring?


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2010)

Now To Something Completely Different

Liebe Heike
alles Gute 
zum
Geburtstag!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubber-Duck (11. Juli 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Soooo - musste erstmal das Wichtigste erledigen ..... Bike bestellt
> 
> Schöööön wars heute: schön so nette Leute, schön feucht, schön warm, schöne Aussichten ... bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> Vielleicht eine gemeinsame Bike-Einweihungsrunde um den Nürburgring?





Hier noch ein paar Bilder  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/31503


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2010)

*Ich wünsche Dir
 Heike(  HSW ) 
alles liebe 
zum*
*Geburtstag*



 und ich hoffe es hat Dir jemand einen Kuchen gebacken ... ,




















​


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juli 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Soooo - musste erstmal das Wichtigste erledigen ..... Bike bestellt



Sofern es jetzt ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel wird, hast du dich von der heutigen Strecke inspirieren lassen.


----------



## sibby08 (11. Juli 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder beisteuern.
Nach nun über einem halben Jahr war das heute die erste Tour für mich und ich war selbst erstaunt wie gut es noch ging. Mein Allerwertester hat nur ein wenig gelitten. 
Vor allem hat mich gefreut mit euch netten BikerInnen die Tour zu fahren. Es war mir ein Fest mit Euch .

Hier das Familien Foto






 





 





 





 



Für mich das Foto des Tages: 
Hier sieht man eindrucksvoll wer im Winterpokal hart Trainiert hat. Wo die anderen noch schieben, da fährt der Ultra2 noch. Respekt Jens 




So bis zur nächsten Tour, die hoffentlich für mich nicht in so großer Ferne ist.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, nett wars. Zwar nicht von der Strecke her,



Tja, dann müßt ihr halt mal mit uns ins Ahrtal fahren.
Trailfeuer pur!


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ja wo war ich den. Da wo auch der [email protected] und noch einige andere waren. In Pracht zum MTB Rennen, Michael hat wieder Gewonnen(European Challenge of Mountainbiking).Bei den Lizenz Fahrern habe ich mindestens 4 Deutsche Meister gezählt. Die sich hier vorbereiten auf die Deutsche Meisterschaft, ich glaube nähst Woche. Es war auch gut das wir nur eine Stunde MTB gefahren sind, bei der Hitze. Bei dem einen verdammt harter Anstieg, dort wurde mit Beats von DJ Julius Höhne und die Cheerleader von Heavenly Force eingeheizt. Schieben wurde daher nicht akzeptiert!!!!


 
War doch schön !!!  Aber echt heiß !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Tja, dann müßt ihr halt mal mit uns ins Ahrtal fahren.
> Trailfeuer pur!



Ja, jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...In Pracht zum MTB Rennen, Michael hat wieder Gewonnen(European Challenge of Mountainbiking).



Schon wieder?

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!​


asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> ...In Pracht zum MTB Rennen, Michael hat wieder Gewonnen(European Challenge of Mountainbiking).



Und warum nicht du?


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schon wieder?
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!​
> 
> ...



Danke 

Iris war leider krank und ist in Basel geblieben; ich soll aber schön Grüßen und: Ihr sollt Eure Tour unbedingt Sonntags machen!!!

Wolle hat sich nur vornehm zurück gehalten weil er ein höflicher Mensch ist, Danke!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schon wieder?
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!​
> 
> ...



Du bist sooo Gemein zu mir. Warte ab das bekommste wieder, wenn du es nicht erwartest.


----------



## joscho (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Sieg. Aber habe ich Dich bei den Mädels schiebend gesehen 



Delgado schrieb:


> Iris war leider krank und ist in Basel geblieben; ich soll aber schön Grüßen



Grüß mal nett zurück. Und gute Besserung (wenn das "war" nicht sowieso plusquamperfekt bedeutet).



> Wolle hat sich nur vornehm zurück gehalten weil er ein höflicher Mensch ist, Danke!



Ja, so kennen wir ihn.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Iris war leider krank und ist in Basel geblieben; ich soll aber schön Grüßen und: Ihr sollt Eure Tour unbedingt Sonntags machen!!!



Schöne Grüße zurück und gute Besserung



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Du bist sooo Gemein zu mir.:heul



Wieso gemein? Ich hätte es dir doch zugetraut.



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Warte ab das bekommste wieder, wenn du es nicht erwartest.



Ich sage nur: Gabel!


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Sieg. Aber habe ich Dich bei den Mädels schiebend gesehen



Die haben mich so irritiert, dass ich fast gegen 'ne fette Wurzel gefahren wär:





Grüße richte ich aus. Infektion ist noch da


----------



## BulliOlli (13. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die haben mich so irritiert, dass ich fast gegen 'ne fette Wurzel gefahren wär:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt legales Doping oder illegale Ablenkung



Klarer Fall: 
Die Mädels sind abgelenkt und unser Europameister natürlich gedopt...


----------



## BulliOlli (13. Juli 2010)

Für mich das Foto des Tages: 
Hier sieht man eindrucksvoll wer im Winterpokal hart Trainiert hat. Wo die anderen noch schieben, da fährt der Ultra2 noch. Respekt Jens 




Da war ich zu schnell fürs Photo... zum Zeitpunkt des Photos habe ich oben schon gewartet (natürlich auch hochgefahren). 
Auch auf die Gefahr, das ich Angeber-Kommentare bekommen, konnte ich mir die Bemerkung nicht verkneifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Für mich das Foto des Tages:
> Hier sieht man eindrucksvoll wer im Winterpokal hart Trainiert hat. Wo die anderen noch schieben, da fährt der Ultra2 noch. Respekt Jens
> 
> 
> ...



Angeber


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Für mich das Foto des Tages:
> Hier sieht man eindrucksvoll wer im Winterpokal hart Trainiert hat. Wo die anderen noch schieben, da fährt der Ultra2 noch. Respekt Jens
> 
> 
> ...



mit 34 Zähnen hinten hätte ich das auch geschafft


----------



## BulliOlli (13. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Angeber



Danke, das habe ich jetzt gebraucht


----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich jetzt gebraucht



Das habe ich mir gedacht


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Juli 2010)

Ralf, wo  hattest du wieder deine Finger? Konntest du sie nicht bei dir behalten. Gute besserung und Feiere nicht zu lange Krank.


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2010)

*So schön*  gestern im Wald 

Da haben wir mal wieder ordentlich den Wald gefegt 



*Die Jungs in Aktion !!!! *






Wer suchet der findet ...





ein Fall für die Rückenschule ....





Max und Moritz diese beiden ....







hin und wieder war's zum anbeissen .....





Ich glaube die Team III Tour kann bald starten 

​


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juli 2010)

Du warst ja auch fleissig





Aber besonders war ich überrascht von Wolfgangs neuem Hardtail.
Ich war der Meinung der Rahmen sollte weiß sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juli 2010)

Der Wolfgang setzt bestimmt ´nen neuen Trend.Mit dem MtB Trails ´runterfahren kann ja jeder !

Team III, ich muß schon sagen, sehr löblich diese Trailpflege!


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der Wolfgang setzt bestimmt ´nen neuen Trend.Mit dem MtB Trails ´runterfahren kann ja jeder !



He he ja der Wolfgang hat's drauf  sogar mit Seitenaufprallschutz 




Redfraggle schrieb:


> Team III, ich muß schon sagen, sehr löblich diese Trailpflege!



Diese blöden Stürme lassen aber auch echt dicke Dinger umfallen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Diese blöden Stürme lassen aber auch echt dicke Dinger umfallen ....



Das geht schon seit Kyrill so . Nach jeder noch so kleinen Windbö finden sich neue Hindernisse im Wald. Oft sogar auch ohne Sturm. 
Ganz blöd, wenn die umgekippten Dinger vorher schon länger tot waren und dadurch super hart sind. Einen frischer Baum sägt sich ja noch halbwegs leicht...


----------



## BulliOlli (18. Juli 2010)

beeindruckender Tail-Einsatz, Team III Hut,ääääh Helm ab

Ich finde, Wolle's Hardtail sieht mehr aus wie ein Offroad-Kinderwagen aus dem Kinderheim


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ganz blöd, wenn die umgekippten Dinger vorher schon länger tot waren und dadurch super hart sind. Einen frischer Baum sägt sich ja noch halbwegs leicht...



Da war gestern auch einer dabei ..... jau da kann schon mal schnell die Zeit beim Sägen vergehen ....


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich finde, Wolle's Hardtail sieht mehr aus wie ein Offroad-Kinderwagen aus dem Kinderheim



Ich meine ich lese da einwenig Neid heraus.


----------



## joscho (18. Juli 2010)

Heute auf garantiert waldarbeitsfreien Wegen unterwegs





Ein paar Mitfahrer hatten wir auch





Eine durchaus interessante Angelegenheit, aber ich freue mich doch sehr auf Trails und eine etwas kleinere Gruppe 

(Fotos sind von meiner Tochter)


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2010)

Ja Team III setzt neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Trailpflege , aber da kann ich (fast) mithalten 
( Wo ist der Fehler im rechten Bild  ) 






bzw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Team III setzt neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Trailpflege , aber da kann ich (fast) mithalten
> ( Wo ist der Fehler im rechten Bild  )



Dir hat jemand ein Stück Baum geklaut. Wo du dabei gestanden hast.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dir hat jemand ein Stück Baum geklaut. Wo du dabei gestanden hast.


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2010)

Ein schönes Foto hab ich noch 








Das was aber auch zu schön ....​


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​




Siehst du Sven, wenn man wie der Wolfgang sein Stöckchen festhält, geht auch nix verloren.​


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2010)

Du sagst es ....​


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juli 2010)

Ist man einmal nicht dabei, schon reißen sie den ganzen Wald ab...


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja auch für den ultimativen Flow​


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Juli 2010)

*Es ist mal wieder soweit ...*






*Mitfahrwillige hier eintragen!!!*​


----------



## BulliOlli (21. Juli 2010)

dann muss ich mal anfangen mit den Absagen: Bin in Lenzerheide (CH)  und kann nicht mit

wünsch' euch aber eine Super-Tour bei Super-Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> dann muss ich mal anfangen mit den Absagen: Bin in Lenzerheide (CH)  und kann nicht mit
> 
> wünsch' euch aber eine Super-Tour bei Super-Wetter



Müsste ich eigentlich auch...habe Wochenenddienst.
Aber ich werde um 06:30 die Analytik beginnen und, wenn alle Rheinanlieger lieb sind, es bis 11:00 schaffen da zu sein!


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Müsste ich eigentlich auch...habe Wochenenddienst.
> Aber ich werde um 06:30 die Analytik beginnen und, wenn alle Rheinanlieger lieb sind, es bis 11:00 schaffen da zu sein!




Ja bitte 

 sieh mal zu das das klappt  würde mich seeeeeeeeeeeehr freuen


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2010)

Warum Samstags??????????????????? Ist der Sonntag zu schade dafür??????????????????

Könnteund:kotz:

Wäre sogerne mal dabei.


----------



## ultra2 (21. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Warum Samstags??????????????????? Ist der Sonntag zu schade dafür??????????????????
> 
> Könnteund:kotz:
> 
> Wäre sogerne mal dabei.



Schei... Das tut mir leid.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal abstimmen, ob auch Sonntag geht.


----------



## Tazz (21. Juli 2010)

Ich kann auch am Sonntag ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann auch am Sonntag ....



Kann ebenfalls auch Sonntags


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2010)

Ich kann auch am Sonntag.


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2010)

Wir nehmen immer den Samstag, weil es sonntags um Altenberg bei schönem Wetter voll von Wandervolk ist.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist das aber gar nicht sooo wild und beschränkt sich hauptsächlich auf das Gebiet nahe des Doms.

Also wegen mir auch am Sonntag.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit einem anderen Wochenende?  Ich kann weder Sa noch So


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Warum Samstags??????????????????? Ist der Sonntag zu schade dafür??????????????????
> Könnteund:kotz:
> Wäre sogerne mal dabei.





Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann auch am Sonntag ....





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kann ebenfalls auch Sonntags





Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann auch am Sonntag.





Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also wegen mir auch am Sonntag.


Ich arbeite Samstag und Sonntag, ich steh für Thomas auch Sonntag um 6:00 auf um um 10:00 mit der Arbeit fertig zu sein. Jetzt muss nur noch ein Ruck durchs TeamIII gehen!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (22. Juli 2010)

Sonntag ist auch gut.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir den Termin jetzt auf Sonntag ändern, und der Daywalker nicht kommt...

Wo ist eigentlich die Anmeldung vom sibby08?


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem anderen Wochenende?


Nee , an einem anderen Wochenende kann wer anders nicht 



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich kann weder Sa noch So



*Warum nicht ?* 





Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich  arbeite Samstag und Sonntag, ich steh für Thomas auch Sonntag um 6:00  auf um um 10:00 mit der Arbeit fertig zu sein.



Wir lieben Dich dafür 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch ein  Ruck durchs TeamIII gehen!


*
Sonntag sollte klappen*  wenn die die sich schon eingetragen haben auch Sonntag können


----------



## Jerd (22. Juli 2010)

Doodelt das doch aus: www.doodle.com

Ich kann übrigens auch eher Sonntag als Samstag


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Doodelt das doch aus: www.doodle.com
> 
> Ich kann übrigens auch eher Sonntag als Samstag




Finde ich ne coole Sache  freue mich über Deine Teilnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (22. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich nicht könnte: Ich hab den KFLern gestern eure Tour wärmstens ans Herz gelegt


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht könnte: Ich hab den KFLern gestern eure Tour wärmstens ans Herz gelegt






Yes yes yes...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, dann hab ich den Termin doch mal auf Sonntag, den 15.8. gelegt.
PN an alle bisher Eingetragenen schicke ich morgen noch raus.

Also:*
Neuer Termin für die TEAM III Tour:
Sonntag, 15.08.2010, 11 Uhr*​Dann steht weiteren Anmeldungen nun ja nichts mehr im Wege! 

(Das erste Posting mit dem "Plakat" lässt sich nun leider nicht mehr ändern... )


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, dann hab ich den Termin doch mal auf Sonntag, den 15.8. gelegt.
> PN an alle bisher Eingetragenen schicke ich morgen noch raus.
> 
> Also:*
> ...




Bin dabei !!! 

P.S. dann nimm doch das Plaket aus bzw. lösche das foto !


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, dann hab ich den Termin doch mal auf Sonntag, den 15.8. gelegt.
> PN an alle bisher Eingetragenen schicke ich morgen noch raus.
> 
> Also:*
> ...



So, bin EINGETRAGEN

TEAM III Ihr seit S-P-I-T-Z-E

Freu mich auf die Tour am 15.08

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> So, bin EINGETRAGEN
> 
> TEAM III Ihr seit S-P-I-T-Z-E
> 
> ...



Wir freuen uns auch mit Dr i

 zu fahren .

Du bist auch Spitze  

Jiipppppiiiii jeh


----------



## sibby08 (23. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...Wo ist eigentlich die Anmeldung vom sibby08?


 
Tja, Du kennst meine Situation. Ich kann, wenn überhaupt, wahrscheinlich erst am Tag der Tour entscheiden ob es geht oder nicht. Der Termin ist unmittelbar vor dem neuen OP Termin meiner Frau, bei welcher sich entscheidet wie es in Zukunft weitergeht. Das geht nicht spurlos an uns vorbei und drückt immer mehr auf die Psyche je näher der Termin rückt. Wenn sich bei der OP rausstellt, dass alles so verheilt ist wie wir uns es sehnlichst wünschen, dann werde ich wieder besser planen können.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2010)

Ja, in so einer Situation würde ich auch nicht an Radfahren denken...
Wünsche Euch jedenfalls alles Gute!


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2010)

So, dann noch mal die Ankündigung mit neuem Termin:





*Mitfahrwillige hier eintragen!!!*​


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juli 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tja, Du kennst meine Situation. Ich kann, wenn überhaupt, wahrscheinlich erst am Tag der Tour entscheiden ob es geht oder nicht. Der Termin ist unmittelbar vor dem neuen OP Termin meiner Frau, bei welcher sich entscheidet wie es in Zukunft weitergeht. Das geht nicht spurlos an uns vorbei und drückt immer mehr auf die Psyche je näher der Termin rückt. Wenn sich bei der OP rausstellt, dass alles so verheilt ist wie wir uns es sehnlichst wünschen, dann werde ich wieder besser planen können.



Udo, es gibt wahrlich wichtigeres als so ne olle TEAM III Tour. Ich wünsche euch das bestmögliche Ergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Sonntags dürfte es eng werden mit den Parkplätzen in Altenberg. Erst recht auch am Schöller Hof. 
Aber es gibt noch einen Parkplatz von Odenthal kommend VOR Altenberg.
Die Zufahrt ist bei: 
 51.047401, 7.124802
+51° 2' 50.64", +7° 7' 29.29"
Ist nicht weit vom Treffpunkt weg, 5 Min. mit dem Bike.

Im Anhang noch ein Wegepunkt und ein Track zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juli 2010)

Bei  51.053971° -  7.137211° (Neschener Straße, erste Serpentine geradeaus) gibts auch noch nen Parkplatz.


----------



## Tazz (24. Juli 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Sonntags dürfte es eng werden mit den Parkplätzen in Altenberg. Erst recht auch am Schöller Hof.
> Aber es gibt noch einen Parkplatz von Odenthal kommend VOR Altenberg.
> Die Zufahrt ist bei:
> ...



Sehr sehr nett von Dir  das wird sicher helfen wenn es zu eng wird 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Bei  51.053971° -  7.137211° (Neschener Straße,  erste Serpentine geradeaus) gibts auch noch nen Parkplatz.



Danke schön  ach, und ein sehr schönes neues Bike hast Du da , kannste mit uns zusammen mal ausfahren


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juli 2010)

Heute waren wir leider wieder ohne den fahruntüchtigen Rallef unterwegs.

Aber schön wars trotzdem. Und auf den Anstiegen uns wieder entgegenrollen kann der Wolfgang auch schon ganz gut.


----------



## Tazz (24. Juli 2010)

So schön war's heute wieder





Die Sonja ist auch wieder im Lande 




uns Wolle 




der Jörg 




und der Jens 




und unser Rallef hat auf krank gemacht 



​


----------



## Schnegge (24. Juli 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> und unser Rallef hat auf krank gemacht



Das sieht aber doof aus Ralf  Wie breit war den der Asphalttrail 

p.s. Ich arbeite gerade an meiner Team III-Tour-Premiere...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2010)

Was hast Du denn da gemacht, Ralf?
Jedenfalls gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juli 2010)

Ein verrenkter Zeigefinger. 



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn da gemacht, Ralf?



Das, was in jeder Fahrtechnik-Anleitung steht: "Mit ein oder zwei Fingern bremsen".
Tsss, alles Blödsinn, das... 



Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s. Ich arbeite gerade an meiner Team III-Tour-Premiere...



Super, würde mich freuen! 
Ich weiß, das ist sehr schwer, aber es könnte evtl. auch was für dich Neues dabei sein.


----------



## -Ines- (25. Juli 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ein verrenkter Zeigefinger.



Schaff das Touchscreen Display wieder ab Ralf, ...  eine ordentliche Tastaur ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzen 

Gute Besserung von uns!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. Juli 2010)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Schaff das Touchscreen Display wieder ab Ralf, ...  eine ordentliche Tastaur ist doch durch nichts zu ersetzen



Am Eifon?


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juli 2010)

Heute mit dem Sven unterwegs. Schön wars.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2010)

Es war mal wieder eine ganz besondere Ehre, Euch vorzulassen 

Liebe Grüße nochmal, ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht erkannt



ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute mit dem Sven unterwegs. Schön wars.


----------



## soka70 (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine ganz besondere Ehre, Euch vorzulassen
> 
> Liebe Grüße nochmal, ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht erkannt




... ah, der Motorradfahrer... mit dem breiten Grinsen... !!! 

TEAM III Tour 2010: Isch bin dabei...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... ah, der Motorradfahrer... mit dem breiten Grinsen... !!!
> 
> TEAM III Tour 2010: Isch bin dabei...



Gut!

Bei sovielen bekannten Gesichtern konnte ich das Grinsen nicht mehr unterdrücken!


----------



## Tazz (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine ganz besondere Ehre, Euch vorzulassen
> 
> Liebe Grüße nochmal, ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht erkannt



Bitte wo soll das gewesen sein ???



Und warum hast Du nicht' Hallo' gesagt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. Juli 2010)

Verdammt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2010)

Wahnbachtal, gegen 12. Habe noch "Viel Spass" hinterher gerufen...



Tazz schrieb:


> Bitte wo soll das gewesen sein ???
> 
> 
> 
> Und warum hast Du nicht' Hallo' gesagt ?


----------



## Tazz (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wahnbachtal, gegen 12. Habe noch "Viel Spass" hinterher gerufen...




Wie soll ich das denn wissen 



..... und ja wir hatten jede menge Spaß


----------



## BulliOlli (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine ganz besondere Ehre, Euch vorzulassen
> 
> Liebe Grüße nochmal, ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht erkannt



Ich hab's vermutet - war mir aber nicht ganz sicher


War ein seeeeeeeeeehr schöner Sonntag: 
Super-Strecke


Super-Wetter


Super-Leute


----------



## joscho (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine ganz besondere Ehre, Euch vorzulassen
> 
> Liebe Grüße nochmal, ich glaube Ihr habt mich nicht erkannt



Ach, Du warst das  Nein, wir haben Dich wirklich nicht erkannt. Nette Ausfahrt gehabt 

Herzlichsten Dank noch mal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Nette Ausfahrt gehabt



Ja, Danke! Auch nette Begleitung gehabt! Und dann im Biergarten (Elmores, wenn Euch das noch was sagt) eine alte Schulfreundin nach 26 Jahren wieder getroffen! Wenn das nicht "nett" war


----------



## joscho (25. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> JElmores, wenn Euch das noch was sagt



Wie sollte man dies je vergessen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie sollte man dies je vergessen



Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Tazz (26. Juli 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten...




Och  ja das hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2010)

Hach ja  Urlaub wäre schön ....












​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2010)

ne eine kleine veränderung und ich könnte dir diesen anblick bieten - müßte mir nur ne glatze scheiden...


----------



## ultra2 (31. Juli 2010)

Nachdem das Siebengebirgsvölckchen ihn hier 





nicht haben wollte, haben wir ihn auf Ommers Spuren mitgenommen.

Nicht gerade ausserordentlich trailastig, aber landschaftlich schön wars.



 





 














 

​


----------



## radjey (31. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nicht gerade ausserordentlich trailastig, aber landschaftlich schön wars.


Neben der schönen Landschaft gibt es hier auch durchaus schöne Trails!


----------



## ultra2 (31. Juli 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Neben der schönen Landschaft gibt es hier auch durchaus schöne Trails!



Dann nimm uns doch mal mit. Es sollte aber auch für uns noch fahrbar sein.


----------



## radjey (31. Juli 2010)

Kein Problem, sollte bis auf 1-2 Schlüsselstellen alles fahrbar sein.
Sofern ihr vor der großen TeamIII-Tour noch Zeit habt?


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Juli 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Kein Problem, sollte bis auf 1-2 Schlüsselstellen alles fahrbar sein.
> Sofern ihr vor der großen TeamIII-Tour noch Zeit habt?



Hmmm nächstes Wochenende kann ich aber nicht da habe ich Spätschicht 





Ja es hat mit sehr gut gefallen da , und mit dem TEAM ist es natürlich (i)O mmer lustig


----------



## joscho (31. Juli 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Kein Problem, sollte bis auf 1-2 Schlüsselstellen alles fahrbar sein.
> Sofern ihr vor der großen TeamIII-Tour noch Zeit habt?



Danach geht nicht?
Müssen wir mal Termine klären. Nächstes Wochenende wäre bei mir OK. Danach könnte ich erst wieder im September. 

Danke für das Angebot, wir werden drauf zurückkommen


----------



## joscho (31. Juli 2010)

Interessanter Bericht: http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/gendoping-3341920.html

Wird Spitzensport zur Freakshow


----------



## radjey (1. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Danach geht nicht?
> Müssen wir mal Termine klären. Nächstes Wochenende wäre bei mir OK. Danach könnte ich erst wieder im September.
> 
> Danke für das Angebot, wir werden drauf zurückkommen


Oder halt noch im August. Der September ist bei mir schon komplett verplant.
Nächstes WE könnte ich nur Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (1. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich war ja schon einige Male mit Achim @Ommer im Ommerland unterwegs.
Sehr schöne Gegend. Nächsten Sonntag ginge bei mir und ich wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2010)

Die Tour der Platten Reifen 

Erster  





Zweiter 





und letzter 





Aber dennoch eine sehr schöne Gegend 





















Super Wetter , super Landschaft und zu wennig zu Trinken .....

Danke für die nette Zeit ​


----------



## Ommer (1. August 2010)

Dreimal platt gefahren?
Auf den schön sauber gefegten Wegen? (Es gibt auch rauhere.)

Wenn ihr am WE in der Gegend nochmal herumfahrt, hätte ich gerne nachher den Track davon. Mitfahren kann ich nicht, ich bin dann außer Landes.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2010)

Ommer schrieb:


> Dreimal platt gefahren?
> Auf den schön sauber gefegten Wegen? (Es gibt auch rauhere.)
> 
> Wenn ihr am WE in der Gegend nochmal herumfahrt, hätte ich gerne nachher den Track davon. Mitfahren kann ich nicht, ich bin dann außer Landes.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, es war schon eher feucht durchgewischt. Und noch nicht richtig trocken.

Das mit dem Träck sollte zu machen sein.


----------



## BulliOlli (1. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder einer schönen, sonnigen Tour

Bin aus Hinterglemm zurück , alle Knochen sind noch ganz

Zumindest ein Tag hat es bei uns nur geschüttet, aber gefahren sind wir natürlich trotzdem. Im Nachhinein hat's sogar Spaß gemacht
Photos im Album


----------



## joscho (1. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder einer schönen, sonnigen Tour



Den Bildern nach hattet ihr Schmuddelkinder gar keine Sonne - oder war Euch da die Zeit zum fotografieren zu schade 



> Bin aus Hinterglemm zurück , alle Knochen sind noch ganz



Das freut uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (1. August 2010)

Freitag hat's wirklich nur geschüttet

 - Dafür mussten wir die Trails mit keinem teilen - außer dem Schlamm 

Aber Samstag war auch die Sonne da


----------



## ultra2 (1. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder einer schönen, sonnigen Tour
> 
> Bin aus Hinterglemm zurück , alle Knochen sind noch ganz...



Ja, schöne Bilder haste da. Bei uns "Zurückgebliebenen" ist die Ausfallquote da deutlich höher.


----------



## Ommer (2. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Träck sollte zu machen sein.



Sehr nätt! 
Man lernt immer wieder neue Wege.


----------



## radjey (8. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ...schon eher feucht durchgewischt.


Hier wird gerade der Putzeimer ausgekippt


----------



## joscho (8. August 2010)

Schade  Sollten wir auf Oktober verschieben.


----------



## radjey (8. August 2010)

Ja, müssen wir leider verschieben.


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Ja, müssen wir leider verschieben.



Soll ja auch Spass machen. Und wenn wir, auf grund der Jahreszeit, zumindest die theoretische Chance auf besseres Wetter haben...


----------



## Konfuzius (8. August 2010)

Ja, schade 
Aber ist wohl besser so. Die Wurzelteppiche wären jetzt wie Schmierseife...


----------



## Schildbürger (8. August 2010)

Echt Schade, hatte schon die Trinkflasche fertig gemacht.
Na ja, gibt es mal eine einfache Runde von mir:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7990


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2010)

Ach Helmut,

es macht halt viel mehr Spass im Trockenen herumzusurfen als auf nassen Wurzeln zu rutschen. Und wenn ich schon mit dem Auto anreise, so sollten die Rahmenbedingungen schon stimmen. Ausgenommen Limburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. August 2010)

Wo ja unsere Tour heute im Ommerland ausgefallen ist 
hatte ich die Idee, einen noch störenden Baum flott wegzusägen 



Mit dabei waren Joscho, Soka70, Konfuzius und ultra2 

gut das das Bild etwas unscharf ist, es regnete Hunde und Katzen zu diesem Zeitpunkt.... 






als wir dann endlich an dem zu sägenden Baum ankamen.......


Alles schon von anderen Händen erledigt 





Tour komplett umsonst ....... 
​


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tour komplett umsonst .......
> ​




Ach was, war doch total super!!!


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach was, war doch total super!!!



nee, is klar


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2010)

Heute waren alle die nicht arbeiten mußten oder wollten an der Ahr.



 



Das Tazz konnten wir platt fahren Muselkater ist doch hinderlich.


----------



## joscho (10. August 2010)

Eigentlich waren wir doch nur zum lockeren ausrollen für dat Tazz da


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich nicht 

 son Muskelkater gehabt hätte !
Hätte ich auch die schöööne Landschaft erleben können ....

Danke für*s hoch scheuchen 
Hat allerdings trotzdem Spaß gemacht 
*DANKE SCHÖN*​


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Danke für*s hoch scheuchen
> Hat allerdings trotzdem Spaß gemacht
> *DANKE SCHÖN*



Das klang vor Ort aber noch ganz anders.


----------



## Tazz (10. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das klang vor Ort aber noch ganz anders.






 he he ....








.......................................aber liest sich doch super


----------



## Konfuzius (10. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das klang vor Ort aber noch ganz anders.



Ah, jetzt wisst ihr endlich mal, wie das ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt wisst ihr endlich mal, wie das ist!



Ich hab nix gemacht 

 

nur warten mußte man auf mich .....


----------



## joscho (11. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gemacht



Wer hat mich denn vom Trail geschubst


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wer hat mich denn vom Trail geschubst




Ich glaub der war's


----------



## radjey (13. August 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von den Wetteraussichten für Sonntag?


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von den Wetteraussichten für Sonntag?



Wir hoffen das Beste.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

Bei der Masse an Nennungen sollte wenigstens ein Teil der Mitfahrer von oben trocken bleiben, denn bis die letzten auf die Strecke gehen können, werden die ersten schon wieder am Auto sein... Und den ganzen Tag wirds wohl nicht regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. August 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von den Wetteraussichten für Sonntag?



Es könnte zu leichten Verschmutzungen kommen 




Mehr Sorgen machen uns z.B. schmierige, schräge Wurzeln am Hang. Aber noch geben wir die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2010)

So kann es werden





muß aber nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> muß aber nicht.



Genau. Könnte auch richtig schlammig werden, nicht so trocken wie auf dem Bild...

Grübel...wurde die Tour nicht wegen eines Einzelnen (nicht näher zu nennenden Nordbonners-Südkölners), extra vom Schönwettertag SA auf den Regentag SO verschoben? Mir scheint, er hat dafür speziell beim 19h Rennen in Düsburch trainiert...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. August 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch ein trockenes und mildes Wetter, und nicht den Monsun, der gerade hier in Delhi herrscht...dagegen sind Eure Bilder einfach "harmlos" 

Viel Spass Euch Allen! (das ist jetzt aber ernst gemeint!)

wäre sooo gerne dabei


----------



## Tazz (14. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Grübel...wurde die Tour nicht wegen eines Einzelnen (nicht näher zu  nennenden Nordbonners-Südkölners), extra vom Schönwettertag SA auf den  Regentag SO verschoben? Mir scheint, er hat dafür speziell beim 19h  Rennen in Düsburch trainiert...



Ich hab auch ein wennig den Eindruck 




Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch ein trockenes und mildes Wetter, und nicht den Monsun, der gerade hier in Delhi herrscht...dagegen sind Eure Bilder einfach "harmlos"
> 
> Viel Spass Euch Allen! (das ist jetzt aber ernst gemeint!)
> 
> wäre sooo gerne dabei



Das ist sehr nett von Dir  , lass Dich nicht wegwehen


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. August 2010)

Egal, was hier nachher über mich geschrieben wird.

Es stimmt nicht

Auch wenn es Fotos davon geben sollte. Alles Fotomontage

Muß gleich zur arbeit. Bis Morgen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (14. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Es könnte zu leichten Verschmutzungen kommen


Das macht nichts...bin wasser und schlammfest!



joscho schrieb:


> Mehr Sorgen machen uns z.B. schmierige, schräge Wurzeln am Hang. Aber noch geben wir die Hoffnung nicht auf.


*Mir auch! Deshalb muss ich mich hier als äußerst widerwärtige Person outen 

, die trotz früher Anmeldung, die Möglichkeit in Erwägung zieht diese zurückzuziehen und somit egoistisch die viele, liebevolle Arbeit und all die Zeit schmälert, die TeamIII in die Tourplanung gesteckt hat.*



joscho schrieb:


> Aber noch geben wir die Hoffnung nicht auf.


JAWOLL, also bis


----------



## Jerd (14. August 2010)

Ich muss leider unabhängig vom Wetter für morgen absagen , muss morgens das Kind hüten... 

Ich wünsche euch aber alles alles Gute für morgen.


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2010)

Bei mir zieht gerade eine leichte Erkältung durch...wie so oft nach dem Urlaub.

Daher fürchte ich, dass ich in Anbetracht der Wetterprognosen morgen nicht am Start sein werde. Entscheidung meinerseits fällt aber kurzfristig.


----------



## joscho (14. August 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich muss leider unabhängig vom Wetter für morgen absagen , muss morgens das Kind hüten...



Kind geht vor - immer und überall  Klare Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (14. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bei mir zieht gerade eine leichte Erkältung durch...wie so oft nach dem Urlaub.
> 
> Daher fürchte ich, dass ich in Anbetracht der Wetterprognosen morgen nicht am Start sein werde. Entscheidung meinerseits fällt aber kurzfristig.



Ach Tom, wäre schade. Im Moment kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass das Wetter morgen schlecht wird 

Bedeckt und Regenschauer
					Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit: *70%*
					Relative Feuchtigkeit: *85%

*Da sind doch noch genug Prozent für Optimisten 

So oder so, gute Besserung
joerg


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2010)

Eben waren die Trails um Altenberg jedenfalls super zu fahren, Pfützen schon wieder abgetrocknet und Schutzbleche nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eben waren die Trails um Altenberg jedenfalls super zu fahren, Pfützen schon wieder abgetrocknet und Schutzbleche nicht mehr nötig.



Tja, so war's an der Ahr heute auch bei Traumwetter.
Waren da schon mal zum Warmrollen für die Tour morgen...


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2010)

Apropos Tour morgen:

Zur Zeit tendieren wir zum Fahren.
Wollen aber morgen früh mal abwarten.
Wenn es dann nicht schon klatschnass ist und auf dem Regenradar kein Dauerregen abzusehen ist, starten wir die Tour wohl.

Wir schreiben hier dann bis gegen 9 Uhr, ob die Tour statt findet oder nicht.
*Also schaut morgen früh noch mal rein!*


----------



## Schnegge (14. August 2010)

Bin raus... muss morgen Arbeiten ... demnach sollte das Wetter eigentlich gut werden...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## joscho (14. August 2010)

Danke das Du Dich opferst  Dann können wir ja morgen fahren


----------



## Tazz (14. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Apropos Tour morgen:





Konfuzius schrieb:


> [*] Zur Zeit tendieren wir zum Fahren.
> [*] Wollen aber morgen früh mal abwarten.
> [*] Wenn es dann nicht schon klatschnass ist und auf dem Regenradar kein Dauerregen abzusehen ist, starten wir die Tour wohl.
> [*] Wir schreiben hier dann bis gegen 9 Uhr, ob die Tour statt findet oder nicht.
> [*]*Also schaut morgen früh noch mal rein!*



Ich hebe es nochmal hervor.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Hier mal das Webcambild von Wermelskirchen nahe Altenberg.
Auch wenn das Regenradar anderes vermuten lässt, hier ist es bislang trocken.

(Neu laden zum Aktualisieren)


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2010)

Sorry, ich bin raus. Habe mit meinem Neuen gestern ein wenig den Boden inspiziert und mir irgendwas verrenkt. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und vor allem trockene Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Oh je  , gut Besserung Lissy  ......dabei hätte ich mir doch gerne mal Dein neues aus der nähe angesehen


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

Also laut regenradar soll es ab 10 Uhr los gehen und bis 12 Uhr schütten ?? 

Hmmmm......


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also laut regenradar soll es ab 10 Uhr los gehen und bis 12 Uhr schütten ??
> 
> Hmmmm......


Also bei uns regnet es schon...
Da bleibe ich gaaaanz egoistrisch im kuscheligen Bett und träume von Urlaub. Dabei hatte ich eine Vertretung für den Wochenenddienst gefunden. Euch viel Spaß und immer gerne mit Euch bei Trocken


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh je  , gut Besserung Lissy  ......dabei hätte ich mir doch gerne mal Dein neues aus der nähe angesehen



Danke Dir.

Und es kommt sicher bald wieder Gelegenheit zum gucken.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Tja, also wir sind etwas unentschlossen...

Aktuell ist es trocken, aber laut Regenradar könnte uns das Regengebiet erwischen.
Altenberg liegt noch etwas nördlich von Köln, vielleicht wird die Region vom Regen nur gestreift.
Danach scheint es dann ruhiger zu werden.

Also, wir machen es von Euch abhängig.
Wie ist die allgemeine Meinung? Fahren, oder nicht?
Etwas später fahren?


----------



## soka70 (15. August 2010)

In Hennef tröpfelt es sich so langsam ein...

Sieht draußen gar nicht nach Mitte August aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (15. August 2010)

Hmm...und nu?


----------



## joscho (15. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> In Hennef tröpfelt es sich so langsam ein...
> 
> Sieht draußen gar nicht nach Mitte August aus!!!



Letztes Jahr war es Ende Juni. Da sah es am Ende so aus




Man wird ja hier zum Wetterfrosch; nach meiner Einschätzung zieht das erste Regenband unter uns durch.


----------



## Dart (15. August 2010)

Wenn ich mir das Regenradar bei Wetteronline anschaue, glaube ich, dass wir eine 50:50 Chance auf Regen haben. Es könnte gaaaanz knapp an Altenberg vorbei ziehen. Ok, ich bin ein gnadenloser Optimist.

Wir (+ AnjaR) werden uns aus Siegburg wohl auf den weg machen. Wir möchten doch endlich mal die Gesichter zu den ganzen Nick´s kennen lernen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## soka70 (15. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war es Ende Juni. Da sah es am Ende so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich erinnere ich, Mensch du gräbst aber auch immer Photos aus.... 

Wir sollten im Sep/Okt fahren, da ist doch immer schönes Wetter


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

Hmmm .... also bei den Aussichten ( was/ob es  jetzt kommt weiß nur der Liebe Gott und der Kachelmann...

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die Strecke ist wenn Wurzeln drin sind und es geregnet hat wird es auch nicht viel Lustiger


----------



## Conbey (15. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm .... also bei den Aussichten ( was/ob es  jetzt kommt weiß nur der Liebe Gott und der Kachelmann...
> 
> Ih weiß ja nicht wie die Strecke ist wenn Wurzeln drin sind und es geregnet hat wird es auch nicht viel Lustiger
> 
> Wenn ich Guide wäre (was ich heute nicht bin) würde ich ( auf den Sicherheitsaspekt setzten ) und die Tour verschieben...





Gibt es denn keine Infos aus Odenthal wie es dort aktuell aussieht?


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war es Ende Juni. Da sah es am Ende so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt da waren manche nach der Tour auch nicht gerade beigeistert


----------



## joscho (15. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere ich, Mensch du gräbst aber auch immer Photos aus....
> 
> Wir sollten im Sep/Okt fahren, da ist doch immer schönes Wetter



Für gewöhnlich ist der April ganz gut  Aber das wird dieses Jahr dann schwierig.

Es gibt keinen Guide, keinen Veranstalter und jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung und Risiko. Wir nehmen es Niemanden übel, wenn er bei den Bedingungen verzichtet.


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Ok, also da sich ja auch niemand so richtig abmeldet , haben wir folgendes beschlossen:

*Wir fahren und sind um 11 Uhr am Treffpunkt.
Falls es dann dort regnen sollte, warten wir das Ende bei einem Milchkaffee im Hotel Wißkirchen ab und fahren danach.
*
Ein aktuelles Bild von der Region hab ich oben eingestellt (Webcam Wermelskirchen).
Zurzeit alles trocken!


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt da waren manche nach der Tour auch nicht gerade beigeistert



Das ist neu   die _Resonanz war eine andere zu der Tour ....._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

@kettenfresser, wie schauts?


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsprognose/
Um 9:30 Uhr gibt es nochmal ein Wetter update ....


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Hier noch mal das aktuelle Bild aus Wermelskirchen bei Altenberg:

(Neu laden zum Aktualisieren)


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> @kettenfresser, wie schauts?



Schwer am Grübeln.......


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. August 2010)

Wir sollten fahren, und wenn es ein wenig Regnet, ist es doch Scheiß Egal. Hier in Troisdorf Regnet es nicht.
Vor allen dingen die Leute, wegen dehnen die Tour von Samstag(Sonnenschein) auf Sonntag(wahrscheinlich Regen) geschoben wurde, die müssen Erscheinen. Zumindest um eine Runde Weizen auszugeben (Restaurant Wisskirchen).


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist neu   die _Resonanz war eine andere zu der Tour ....._



Na ja ich fand es super... 

Gestern was das Wetter so schööönnnnn


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schwer am Grübeln.......



Komm schon Schätzelein 
Du auch GreyWolf


----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

wenn kettenfresser nit kommt hab ich es schwer tazz


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Puh .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

Wetteraussichten sehen etwas besser aus  

UND...



Tazz schrieb:


> Komm schon Schätzelein
> Du auch GreyWolf



Kann man da NEIN sagen  ... da geht doch gar nicht .... also ich werde fahren  und die Regenjacke einpacken 

Sascha Grünes LICHT


----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

alles klar, bin dann startklar


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)




----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2010)

Ich komme auch!


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

jiiiipiiije


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2010)

Ich habe Verständnis für jeden der bei den Wetteraussichten absagt.

Nur einer, der muß kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2010)

Team Tomburg ist startklar und wird da sein !


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Doppel Cool


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt los! Bis gleich


----------



## crasher1973 (15. August 2010)

Hi!

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als absolutes Weichei und Warmduscher und sage endgültig für heute ab. Hier in Burscheid hat es vor ca 10 Min. angefangen zu regnen und so richtiges Vertrauen weckt der Blick in den Himmel auch nicht bei mir.
Ich wünsch allen richtigen und nicht so verweichlichten Bikern eine schöne Tour 

Stephan


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Jep bis gleich


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2010)

Ich fühle mich leider immernoch so matschig wie gestern, demnach bleibe ich der Vernunft wegen im Trockenen. 

Ich hoffe das Beste für euch, hier in Bonn regnet es aber...


----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

siegburg ist noch trocken


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habe Verständnis für jeden der bei den Wetteraussichten absagt.
> 
> Nur einer, der muß kommen...



Wer ist den der???!

Bis gleich!


----------



## sibby08 (15. August 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war es Ende Juni. Da sah es am Ende so aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da bin ja ich mit meinem Ex-Schätzchen... 

So, ihr seit nun alle unterwegs und habt hoffentlich viel spaß und lasst euch von dem Wetter die Laune nicht vermiesen.
Regen gehört aber auch schon zur Tradition bei dem jährlichen Team III Event. Bei der ersten Tour hat es nach der Tour aber sowas von geschüttet und im letzten Jahr sind wir während der Tour geduscht worden. Also warum jetzt nicht gleich von Anfang an?
Im nächsten Jahr (wenn ich wieder dabei bin) wird es dann bestimmt schön sein


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bin raus... muss morgen Arbeiten ... demnach sollte das Wetter eigentlich gut werden...
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg





joscho schrieb:


> Danke das Du Dich opferst  Dann können wir ja morgen fahren



Wenn es bei euch so schifft wie hier in Kölle, dann hat Donar mich als Opfergabe wohl nicht akzeptiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

Also hier in Wachtberg schifft es auch wie bekloppt. Ich denke es wird in Altenberg nicht anders sein. Wird dann wohl eine matschige Angelegenheit. Werde gleich mit meinem Sohn ins Kino fahren. Bei dem Wetter  die bessere Option.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2010)

Wenigstens dürften bei diesem Wetter recht wenige Fußgänger dort unterwegs gewesen sein...


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenigstens dürften bei diesem Wetter recht wenige Fußgänger dort unterwegs gewesen sein...


 ...bzw. wenn, dann haben sie ein MTB im knietiefen Modder neben sich her geschoben


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2010)

Hier ein aktuelles Bild aus Altenberg, oder habe ich da was verwechselt?


----------



## sibby08 (15. August 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hier ein aktuelles Bild aus Altenberg, oder habe ich da was verwechselt?


 
Ne, hast Du nicht. Das im Hintergrund ist ein ganz schön alter Berg...


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2010)

So Kinners, wie war es denn heute in Altenberg? Ich wage eigentlich kaum zu fragen, denn zumindest hier hätte man ab mittags keinen Hund mehr vor die Türe gejagt...


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...oder habe ich da was verwechselt?



Ja, das Bild ziegt Peter und mich gestern bei unserer Durchquerung des Eifgenbachs bei Niedrigwasser, als wir wegen der hohen Temperaturen und des vielen Staubs extra eine kleine Abkühlung genommen haben und nicht die Brücke benutzten.
Heute stand das Wasser bis zum Wipfel der Tannen....


Naja, die ersten 1-2 Stunden sollte es zumindest nur teilweise geregnet haben, danach aber immer kräftigerer Dauerregen.


----------



## joscho (15. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So Kinners, wie war es denn heute in Altenberg?



Sagen wir so; vom Feuchtigkeitsgrad war zwischen Tour und gerade genommener Dusche kein Unterschied feststellbar.



> Ich wage eigentlich kaum zu fragen, denn zumindest hier hätte man ab mittags keinen Hund mehr vor die Türe gejagt...



Ach Quatsch, Du willst es doch ganz genau wissen  Später mehr...


----------



## ultra2 (15. August 2010)

@schnegge - ich hätte dich als Opfer auch nicht aktzeptiert.

@Merlin - also richtig trocken war es nicht

@on any sunday & @enrgy - es ist schon gut, das Mutti euch bei solchem Wetter nicht heraus läßt

@Stunt-beck - zugegeben, ich hätte mit dir auch nicht tauschen wollen

@sibby08 - nächstes Jahr wird alles besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Hä? Regen? Wo hat's geregnet? 

Spaß beiseite. 
Frisch geduscht und zurück im trockenen Warmen... 

Das Wetter war nicht perfekt, trotzdem kamen 25 Mountainbiker um uns auf unserer nicht ganz staubtrockenen Trailrunde um Altenberg zu begleiten 




*
Vielen Dank an alle wasserdichten Mitfahrer für den - trotzdem - spaßigen Tag! 

Ihr habt Euch das Sofa jetzt verdient!!! *​
Details folgen...


----------



## soka70 (15. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hä? Regen? Wo hat's geregnet?




Ach was, war wiedermal super!!!! Wirklich schlecht und ärgerlich war nur der Käsekuchen!

Euch allen einen schönen, gemütlichen und trockenen Abend!!!


----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

so habe die cam schon durchwühlt und sind alle vids was geworden, begebe mich mal ans schneiden 

war ne klasse runde und klasse mitfahrer/innen


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenigstens dürften bei diesem Wetter recht wenige Fußgänger dort unterwegs gewesen sein...



Genau!Die, die wir getroffen haben, hatten einen Wauwau dabei, denn denen ist das Wetter bekanntlich auch egal!
Also hatten wir flowige Trails, grüne Wiesen und einen verregneten Himmel 

 für uns fast alleine!
Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, obwohl der Berg Dreck schon enorm ist.
Vielen Dank an das Team III.Klasse Orga und meine Finishercard bekommt einen Ehrenplatz!


----------



## AnjaR (15. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, obwohl der Berg Dreck schon enorm ist.
> Vielen Dank an das Team III.Klasse Orga und meine Finishercard bekommt einen Ehrenplatz!


 
Da schließen wir uns doch unseren Vorrednern an. War ne tolle Runde, die wir mit Sicherheit nochmal bei trockener Witterung wiederholen werden.
Danke an Team III für die tolle "Shower on Ride" Tour.
Dank der Finishercard werden wir auch noch lange daran erinnert.
Danke auch an alle Mitfahrer/Innen, alleine hätten wir uns heute nicht aufgerafft.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @schnegge - ich hätte dich als Opfer auch nicht aktzeptiert.
> 
> @Merlin - also richtig trocken war es nicht
> 
> ...



Ich ziehe vor allen die dabei waren den Hut
Freut mich für euch das es allen trotzdem Spass gemacht hat. Bringe dann erst mal den Grund ins Bett, weswegen ich nicht auch mit euch nass geworden bin.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Bringe dann erst mal den Grund ins Bett, weswegen ich nicht auch mit euch nass geworden bin.



Den defekten Dämpfer?


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Den defekten Dämpfer?




Der war gut .........



@ Stunt-beck was gab's denn im Kino für den Knirps ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

Wo soll ich anfangen 
Es war .... ich finde keine Worte . 
Es war ...vielleicht geht morgen was 

Quatsch , TEAM III hat die Grenzen des zumutbaren wieder einmal verschoben. 
-Strecke: TOP 
-Verpflegung: TOP TOP TOP 
-Stimmung: Klasse 
... da fehlt noch was ....ach ja das Wetter . Es war eine Pflichtveranstaltung , so etwas wird es wieder(zum Glück)erst wieder im nächsten Jahr geben. 

Stelle hier mal zwei Offizielle Anträge :
- Tour wird in die WP Wertung aufgenommen
- Nächstes Mal etwas trockender 

P.S.
Glaube ja insgeheim das Team III diese Touren zu Hause unter der Dusche trainiert


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> der Käsekuchen!



...ach die Waffel war lecker


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Den defekten Dämpfer?



wäre nicht mit Fully angereist. Der defekte Dämpfer heißt Patrick und ist 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## GreyWolf (15. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wäre nicht mit Fully angereist. Der defekte Dämpfer heißt Patrick und ist 6 Jahre alt.




wer baut das modell denn
hm ist da nicht in der anfangszeit recht lange ne mehrfach tägliche wartung fällig, war das nciht das anfällige modeel , wenn cih mcih recht entsinne, bis zu einem gewissen alter sind die das doch oder


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wäre nicht mit Fully angereist. Der defekte Dämpfer heißt Patrick und ist 6 Jahre alt.



Sechs Jahre sind ja auch schon ein stolzes Alter für einen Dämpfer.


----------



## AnjaR (15. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sechs Jahre sind ja auch schon ein stolzes Alter für einen Dämpfer.


 Aber solange kaputt????


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Der defekte Dämpfer heißt Patrick und ist 6 Jahre alt.



Meiner war schon nach 2 Jahren kaputt. Aber ich hab ihm keinen Namen gegeben...


----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2010)

Swinger und Monarch kenn ich, aber Patrick? Könnte von Magura sein...
Überhaupt sind diese Dämpfer doch in den ersten 2-3 Jahren ständig undicht und machen laute Geräusche. Erst danach wird es besser und sie sind nur noch etwas bockig. Nach spätestens 18 Jahren sollte man aber kein Geld mehr für Wartung und Unterhalt reinstecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (15. August 2010)

Tjjjaa wie war es denn...nass war es, dass stimmt wohl! Aber trotzdem schön! Auch wenn ich gerade erst die Toilette verlassen habe...irgendwie schein ich mir was eingefangen zu haben, hat sich die Quälerei echt gelohnt.


----------



## Franky-X (15. August 2010)

Haben heute mal vor der Haustüre geduscht 

Trotzdem großes Lob, super Tour und einen Gruß an unsere schön-Wetter-Biker.

Nächstes Jahr wird die Tour dann bei schön Wetter verschoben - gefahren wird nur bei Dauerregen und Donnerschlag 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. August 2010)

Zurück aus der Waterword Altenberg

So langsam gewöhne ich mich an die feuchten Touren, die es so in letzter Zeit gibt

Team III DAS WAR EINE KLASSE VERANSTALTUNG
Hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. Auch ein dank an all die Mitschwimmer.

Die Finishercard bekommt einen Ehrenplatz im Aquarium bei mir.

Bis bald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Swinger und Monarch kenn ich, aber Patrick? Könnte von Magura sein...
> Überhaupt sind diese Dämpfer doch in den ersten 2-3 Jahren ständig  undicht und machen laute Geräusche. Erst danach wird es besser und sie  sind nur noch etwas bockig. Nach spätestens 18 Jahren sollte man aber  kein Geld mehr für Wartung und Unterhalt reinstecken...



Aber Patrick fährt wie der Teufel  können die anderen Modelle das auch 




Conbey schrieb:


> Tjjjaa wie war es denn...nass war es, dass stimmt wohl! Aber trotzdem schön! Auch wenn ich gerade erst die Toilette verlassen habe...irgendwie schein ich mir was eingefangen zu haben, hat sich die Quälerei echt gelohnt.



Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung  hoffe es wird nicht zu heftig , leider konnten wir euch ( Dir und Yogi ) leider die Finishercard nicht mehr geben ...
Schick mal ne PN mit eurer Anschrift 




Franky-X schrieb:


> Haben heute mal vor der Haustüre geduscht
> 
> Nächstes Jahr wird die Tour dann bei schön Wetter verschoben - gefahren wird nur bei Dauerregen und Donnerschlag
> 
> Gruß Frank



Coole Dusche 

P.S: Donnerschlag hatten wir noch nicht und müssen wir unbedingt noch mal einbauen 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Die Finishercard bekommt einen Ehrenplatz im Aquarium bei mir.
> 
> Bis bald.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Schöner Platz 

Das müssen wir unbeding noch mal machen


----------



## Tazz (15. August 2010)

Ach ja !!!!


*Es war sowas von cool heute mit euch zu radeln*






*
Danke schön*





und hoffendlich bis bald​


----------



## yogi71 (16. August 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal Danke sagen! Hab den armen, kranken Conbey direkt nach Hause gefahren!

Schööööööön war es, das war mal was anderes. Vieeeel Regen, vieeeel Matsch. Herlich! Top Zwischenverpflegung. Sehr nette Mitfahrer und schöne Strecke.

Danke

Ich hoffe bis bald

Yogi

Tazz, hast PN!


----------



## Seelrider (16. August 2010)

Danke für den Ausflug gestern in Alternberg im "Team III" Revier.
Nette Leute, schöne Wege und ich konnte nach dem (MTB)Freeschwimmer in  Duisburg, nun auch endlich den (MTB)Fahrtenschwimmer machen.

Die Zwischenverpflegung war eine super Idee. Die Organisation überhaupt mit Finisher Karte hatte schon etwas besonderes. 

Jetzt allen noch eine schöne Woche (beim Wetter bleibt es wohl eher ein frommer Wunsch) und:

Wer später bremst - rollt länger.


----------



## radjey (16. August 2010)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht 
War zwar Teilweise echt heftig mit dem Regen, aber als
man dann einmal komplett nass war, war's dann eh egal.
Und danke nochmal für die netten Specials, die ihr euch 
habt einfallen lassen


----------



## GreyWolf (16. August 2010)

so hier erstmal der einfache zusammenschnitt von der tour, endfassung kommt wohl noch 

quali liedet ein wenig durch die wassertropfen auf der linse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (16. August 2010)

cool!


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> so hier erstmal der einfache zusammenschnitt von der tour, endfassung kommt wohl noch
> 
> quali liedet ein wenig durch die wassertropfen auf der linse




Das hast Du fein gemacht  Danke schön 

Bei der Endfassung hätte ich dann bitte noch Sonnenschein reinretuschiert ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2010)

Du wolltest doch wissen was es im Kino gab? Wir waren in Toy Story 3

Also der Dämpfer und ich

Grüße Micha


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch wissen was es im Kino gab? Wir waren in Toy Story 3
> 
> Also der Dämpfer und ich
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ja, das ist mal wirklich ein sehr schöner Film  

Hat der Dämpfer sich gefreut


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mal wirklich ein sehr schöner Film
> 
> Hat der Dämpfer sich gefreut



Hat er, wir waren ja in der 3d-Vorführung


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hat er, wir waren ja in der 3d-Vorführung




*Wow*  echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2010)

Liebe Renate,

ich hoffe Du behandelst mein Schutzblech gut, während es bei Dir im Asyl ist !

Gruß Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2010)

Schutzbleche werden immer so überbewertet!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schutzbleche werden immer so überbewertet!!!!



Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht!


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Liebe Renate,
> 
> ich hoffe Du behandelst mein Schutzblech gut, während es bei Dir im Asyl ist !
> 
> Gruß Barbara




Ups 



Liebe Barbara  natürlich wird sich rührend um Dein Schutzblech gekümmert. Es hat schon Freundschaft mit dem rest hier geschlossen  . Du wirst es eh erst wieder gebrauchen können wenn für sicheren halt gesorgt wird 



aber mal im ernst wie bekommst Du es wieder


----------



## GreyWolf (17. August 2010)

drei möglichkeiten

a) man sendet es per post
b) man trifft sich auf nen plausch
c) man trifft sich zum gruppen schwimmen mit rad im schlamm^^


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2010)

Ich bin für B und C zusammen


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2010)

Bei C mach ich mit!


----------



## GreyWolf (17. August 2010)

wann und wo^^


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. August 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> wann und wo^^



In ost Deutschland  an der Oder-Neiße Grenze oder Indien.


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2010)

Indien hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bei C mach ich mit!




Ja wie  und plauschen willste nicht mit uns 




GreyWolf schrieb:


> wann und wo^^



Wenn das Wetter so weiter macht haben wir fast überall die Möglichkeit 




asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> In ost Deutschland  an der Oder-Neiße Grenze oder Indien.



Ähm , ich weiß ja das Du den Tauchschein hast  .... ich hingegen würde glaub ich untergehen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Indien hört sich gut an!



Delhi Roads - ein besonderes Erlebnis!

Hier ein potentieller Mitfahrer:


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wie  und plauschen willste nicht mit uns


 
Doch doch auch plauschen will ich mit Euch!!!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Konfuzius (17. August 2010)

Plauschen und planschen


----------



## AnjaR (17. August 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Plauschen und planschen


 , aber bitte bei 30° und Sonne


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2010)

Das ist ja langweilig, so wie Sonntag!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2010)

Also, auch wenn ich Sonntag sehr spaßig fand, fahre ich persönlich lieber bei schönem Wetter.Das Schutzblech brauche ich jetzt nicht wirklich dringend und so bringe ich noch zwei neue Vorschläge ins Spiel:

1.Team III kommt Ende August zum TT-Auswärtsspiel; da wollen wir anschließend Grillen
2.Ihr kommt mal mit ins Ahrtal, da fahren wir dann all die schönen Trails, die die CTF nicht geboten hat!

Lg. Barbara


----------



## joscho (17. August 2010)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Delhi Roads - ein besonderes Erlebnis!
> 
> Hier ein potentieller Mitfahrer:



Der hängt uns am Berg alle ab 

@ralf 
Hatte ich nicht gesagt "wir können Dir im Notfall einen Speiche schnitzen"!? Sieht nach DT India 43/8 aus


----------



## Conbey (17. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja langweilig, so wie Sonntag!!!



Wenn das so langweilig war, kann ich mich ja demnächst bei dir als 
Beifahrer anheuern, so wie auf dem Bild! 
Werd dann auch gerne ne Peitsche zur Motivationssteigerung 
mitnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. August 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wenn das so langweilig war, kann ich mich ja demnächst bei dir als
> Beifahrer anheuern, so wie auf dem Bild!
> Werd dann auch gerne ne Peitsche zur Motivationssteigerung
> mitnehmen!



cool das will ich sehen


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also, auch wenn ich Sonntag sehr spaßig fand, fahre ich persönlich lieber bei schönem Wetter.Das Schutzblech brauche ich jetzt nicht wirklich dringend und so bringe ich noch zwei neue Vorschläge ins Spiel:
> 
> 1.Team III kommt Ende August zum TT-Auswärtsspiel; da wollen wir anschließend Grillen
> 2.Ihr kommt mal mit ins Ahrtal, da fahren wir dann all die schönen Trails, die die CTF nicht geboten hat!
> ...



Wenn das Tempo , dem von der Team III Tour entspricht  dann könnte man(n) ja überlegen vorausgesetzt das man(n) frei bekommt bzw. hat


----------



## Tazz (17. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also, auch wenn ich Sonntag sehr spaßig fand, fahre ich persönlich lieber bei schönem Wetter.Das Schutzblech brauche ich jetzt nicht wirklich dringend und so bringe ich noch zwei neue Vorschläge ins Spiel:
> 
> 1.Team III kommt Ende August zum TT-Auswärtsspiel; da wollen wir anschließend Grillen
> 2.Ihr kommt mal mit ins Ahrtal, da fahren wir dann all die schönen Trails, die die CTF nicht geboten hat!
> ...





Am besten wir werden Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Am besten wir werden Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 in Angriff nehmen



Noch besser!

@ Kettenfresser:das Tempo kann immer angepasst werden, es sei denn
die Herren des harten Kerns wollen mal so richtig heizen;
da fahr ich dann aber auch nicht mit!


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> cool das will ich sehen


Das hättest Du wohl gerne!


----------



## karl66 (18. August 2010)

Hallo an das Team 3 und an Ralf ´´dem  Tourguide´´
Danke war toll am Sonntag, keiner Verletzt, alles Repariert, keinen verloren, jeden satt bekommen, alle nett aufgenommen: Danke
So ca 23 biker durch die Trail´s zu lotzen, Hut ab.
Lg Karl66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (19. August 2010)

*Tourbericht zur TEAM III Schwimmstunde 2010​*
Es war mal wieder so weit, die TEAM III Tour stand an, und die Wettervorhersage war noch furchtbarer, als in den Vorjahren 
Von den 38 Anmeldungen vom Vortag (inkl. Nicht-Forumler ) waren am Sonntag Morgen noch etwa 25 übrig.

Da sich nach kurzer Diskussion aber niemand weiterer davon so richtig abmelden wollte, mussten wir da halt durch... 

So erwarteten das TEAM III am Treffpunkt 25 hartgesottene Wasserfeste:





Alle in Regenklamotten, aber trotzdem sichtlich guter Laune 

Nach Einschätzung des Regenradars war man sich eigentlich einig, dass das Regengebiet Altenberg auch verfehlen könnte, oder zumindest nach einiger Zeit wieder vorbeizieht.

Naja, es kam, wie es kommen musste: Pünktlich zum Startsschuss die ersten Regentropfen 





Es ging in den Wald und nach einiger Zeit teilten wir die Gruppe.
Während die einen den überdachten Trail nahmen, ...





... wählten die anderen das etwas offenere Gelände, ...





... aber dafür hinterher die überdachte Garage 





Nach der Gruppenzusammenführung ging es im rasanten Flow-Downhill Richtung Talsperre, ...













... wo der Regen eine kurze Pause einlegte.

Nass aber fröhlich: 





Kurz danach die erste Panne. Beim Guide war eine Speiche gerissen.





Es folgte ein Stück Asphalt, das von allen ohne Murren hingenommen und von einem einzelnen freudig begrüßt wurde.
Uwe mit seiner beschlagenen Brille konnte endlich wieder was sehen 





Die Entschädigung für den Asphalt kam mit einer längeren Abfahrt, ...









... die vor der ersten Herausforderung endete:

Die, ähm, nennen wir sie "Bierglasrampe" (ein Kasten wäre übertrieben ).





Nur unser Ehrengast  Thomas bezwang sie fahrend.





Nach weiterem Rauf und Runter erreichten wir den - inzwischen ziemlich nassen - Wurzeltrail am Eifgenbach.



 



Dort kam es zur nächsten Panne, wieder beim TEAM III 





Diesmal mit etwas längerer Wartezeit.





Da die Klamotten aber inzwischen eh durchgeweicht waren, nahm man allerdings den mal stärkeren, mal schwächeren Regen gar nicht mehr wahr. 

Wir folgten dem Eifgental ...





... und nach einem weiteren Uphill, stand man in freudiger Erwartung der letzen, langen Flow-Abfahrt vor der Pause in den Startlöchern.









Unser Kameramann beim Posen 









Zur Pause folgte man nun der Beschilderung zur TEAM III Verpflegungsstelle 









Es gab frische Waffeln, Kuchen, Pizza, Steaks vom Grill, erlesene Meeresfrüchte, Froschschenkel, Wachteleier, Kaviar, asiatische Spezialitäten, Gänseleberpastete, Trüffel, ......... 

Ach so, und Bananen.









Nur die Pferde bekamen mal wieder nix...  





So ist die Verpflegungsstelle übrigens entstanden: 





Nach dem Essen ging's mit vollem Bauch erst mal rauf ...













... und rüber ins schöne Linnefetal.





Der Regen nahm zu, und nur Thomas hatte die richtige Ausrüstung.
Klar, wer vom Naafbachtal kommt, muss sich mit Matsch und Regen auskennen 





Der Regen wurde stärker, die Schuhe liefen voll, der Trail wurde rutschiger und die Fotos immer miserabler 





Die eine oder andere sonst gut fahrbare Passage wurde zur Schüsselstelle 





Stellenweise empfahl es sich, über die nassen Wurzeln und Steine zu schieben 





Egal! 





Leider verursachte eine nasse Wurzel kurz vor Ende noch eine Acht im Reifen, ...





... was wieder zu einer längeren Standzeit führte.





Da der Regen nicht nachließ, entschlossen wir uns nach dieser Pause, die beiden letzten Trails auszulassen und auf Forstwegen im Sturzflug zur Basis zurückzukehren.

Man war völlig durchgeweicht, aber bester Laune 





Figurenduschen unter der Regenrinne 





Die heldenhaften Abenteurer nahmen anschließend noch stolz ihre Finishercard in Empfang



 



Und wer wollte und nicht noch mit dem Rad heimreisen musste , kam hinterher noch zum Essen und auf ein paar Milchkaffee mit ins Wißkirchen.





Leider stellte sich hier noch raus, dass nicht alle Mitfahrer die Tour unbeschadet überstanden hatten: 





Naja, kann man nix machen...

*Fazit*

- Regenradar richtig zu interpretieren ist seeehr schwierig 
- Zwei Drittel der Pannen gingen auf das Konto von TEAM III (fast wie beim TT )
- Sascha hat ein schönes Video von der Tour gedreht und geschnitten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7463186#post7463186
- Villeaner Voreifeler bzw. JFFRler D) fahren Regentouren, ohne Regensachen anzuziehen
- Tomburger fahren Regentouren, ohne was zu sehen

Und zum Schluss die technischen Daten: 36,2 km, 740 hm 
Das Höhenprofil:






Ach so, und falls jemand im Linnefetal eine weiß-blaue - ähm - braune Fahne mit TEAM III-Aufschrift findet, bitte melden!
Das ist Renates 

*
Allen Mitfahrern noch mal ein großes Danke!
Es hat super viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch.
Bis zur nächsten Tour!
*

TEAM III​


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Regensachen werden immer so überbewertet! Schöner Tourbericht. Danke. Freu mich auf das nächstemal.


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

Danke für die schöne Zusammenfassung Ralf .



.... und denkt an meine Fahne


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Die war doch eh dreckig wie .....


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die war doch eh dreckig wie .....



Na jetzt übertreibst du aber!


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

.... es war doch trotzdem meine


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

ist ja guuutttt

Ach ja, ich bin kein Villeaner


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ist ja guuutttt
> 
> Ach ja, ich bin kein Villeaner



Ähmmm  ...... nicht


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Nur weil ich da schonmal rumfahre? Ich komm aus der schönen Voreifel!!! (Euskirchen)


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nur weil ich da schonmal rumfahre? Ich komm aus der schönen Voreifel!!! (Euskirchen)



Also ............. aber ein fast Villeaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Der feine Unterschied!


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

so so


----------



## Konfuzius (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich komm aus der schönen Voreifel!!!



Ist korrigiert


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)




----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2010)

@Konfuzius - schön geschrieben. Wie immer! Dankeee!!!


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2010)

Danke lieber Ralf für den ausführlichen Bericht, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wo ich überall war....


----------



## AnjaR (19. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Danke lieber Ralf für den ausführlichen Bericht, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wo ich überall war....


Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## GreyWolf (19. August 2010)

ein sehr schöner bericht, macht schon wieder lust auf eine H2O runde


----------



## Jerd (19. August 2010)

Ihr seid alle Helden!!! 

Wer schickt mir denn einen Track zum Nachfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (19. August 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

toller Bericht, vielen Dank für die Mühen.

Ich denke, wir werden im kommenden Jahr auch wieder eine Tour durch das Naafbach- und die angrenzenden Täler ausarbeiten. Ob wir dann aber auch die hervorragenden Bedingungen auf den Trails und Wegen wie bei Seelriders Retro-Tour wieder herstellen können lassen wir noch Prüfen. Die Team III Tour hat hier sicherlich auch neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.

In diesem Sinne nochmals vielen Dank für alles und bis demnächst auf den Trails.

Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> ... Die Team III Tour hat hier sicherlich auch neue Maßstäbe gesetzt.



Wir könnten euch Gießkannen leihen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir könnten euch Gießkannen leihen.



Oder, eine Zündelne Idee. Wie wäre es mit der Feuerwehr, die haben auch ganz dicke Schläuche und große Pumpen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2010)

Ein toller Bericht Ralf Da bekommt man richtig feuchte Augen Vorallem bei den letzten Bildern


Bis bald


----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

*Meine Fahne ist wieder da* 



Frisch gewaschen, gestärkt, gedampft und Aufgebügelt 

Der Jens hat's gefunden  *Daaannnkeeee schön
*​


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2010)

Sieht eher danach aus, als sei das eine ganz neue Fahne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Sieht eher danach aus, als sei das eine ganz neue Fahne




Nee nee das ist die alte


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2010)

Ralf sehr schöner Bericht und einfallsreiche Bilder . 

Ich komme gerne wieder keine Frage . Vielleicht diesmal etwas trockender ??? 



Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> toller Bericht, vielen Dank für die Mühen.
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht die Idee . Vielleicht bekommt man das ja 1x Monat hin mit verschiedenen Startpunkten ( Team III / Tomburg / Euskirchen / Lohmar / etc..... )


P.S:
Reante wer ist den STAFF auf dem VIP Ausweiß im Hintergrund `???

P.P.S
Vielen Dank TEAM III für die schöne Tour !!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2010)

Früh übt sich 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html


----------



## Tazz (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S:
> Reante wer ist den STAFF auf dem VIP Ausweiß im Hintergrund



Staff bin ich  und mein Regal


----------



## Seelrider (20. August 2010)

Danke Ralf für den netten Bericht mit den Bildern. Eine schöne Erinnerung an die "Team III 2010" Tour.
Ich hoffe dein Hinterrad ist wieder hergestellt und hat keinen weiteren Schaden durch die Fortsetzung der Fahrt abbekommen.

Ich freue mich schon auf die "Team III 2011 Tour". Ich wünsche euch dann viel Sonne und trockene Trails. 
Wie bereits Dart geschrieben werden wir uns 2011 gerne mit einer Tour hier im Bereich Seelscheid revanchieren. 

P.S.
Mein Helm mit Skibrille war eigentlich meine Winterausstattung. Der Kopf bleibt etwas wärmer und trockener. Dieser August 2010 war bisher eher ein gefühlter Spätherbst.


----------



## BulliOlli (21. August 2010)

So, auch ich bin wieder zurück Gestern abend mit heilen Knochen aus den Alpen zurück.
Ist dann doch nicht Lenzerheide geworden wie erst geplant-der CP war :kotz:, 
sondern Silvretta (AU) und Reschen (ITA). War beides Super siehe Bilder im Album.

Habe brav die Vorgeschichte von eurer Tour gelesen: "Fahren wir oder fahren wir nicht???" war ja spannend

Ist dann ja ein wenig nass geworden...

Fahrt ihr morgen etwas? Muss noch den Familienrat fragen


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> So, auch ich bin wieder zurück Gestern abend mit heilen Knochen aus den Alpen zurück.
> Ist dann doch nicht Lenzerheide geworden wie erst geplant-der CP war :kotz:,
> sondern Silvretta (AU) und Reschen (ITA). War beides Super siehe Bilder im Album.
> 
> ...



Also der Konfuse und der Junkie fahren bei Schnegge. Mein Bruder mit seiner Tochter Richtung Gardasee. Tazz und ich fahren was zwischen Kettenfresser und Merlin. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau was. Der Merlin will glaube ich früher als der Sven kann. Wiederum waren wir mit dem Sven schon vor Merlins Angebot in Verhandlungen. Schön wäre wir könnten es kombinieren.


----------



## BulliOlli (21. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also der Konfuse und der Junkie fahren bei Schnegge. Mein Bruder mit seiner Tochter Richtung Gardasee. Tazz und ich fahren was zwischen Kettenfresser und Merlin. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau was. Der Merlin will glaube ich früher als der Sven kann. Wiederum waren wir mit dem Sven schon vor Merlins Angebot in Verhandlungen. Schön wäre wir könnten es kombinieren.



?????????hört sich komplziert an.

Wird das eine Kettenfresser-Tour? Ich schreibe mal eine PN an Sven.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

Bin für morgen schon anders verplant , vergessen weil ich 
a) älter werde 
oder 

b) noch wasser im Kopf habe und es deswegen nicht mehr wusste . 

Ich tippe mal auf B 
Siehe PN


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> ...Fahrt ihr morgen etwas? Muss noch den Familienrat fragen



Da der Sven doch anderweitig verpflichtet ist, werden wir den Merlin belästigen. 12.30h Eingang Nachtigallental.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da der Sven doch anderweitig verpflichtet ist, werden wir den Merlin belästigen. 12.30h Eingang Nachtigallental.



Soso, ich bin also zweite Wahl...


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Soso, ich bin also zweite Wahl...



Nee nee  ich hatte eine Zusammenführung im Sinn


----------



## BulliOlli (22. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da der Sven doch anderweitig verpflichtet ist, werden wir den Merlin belästigen. 12.30h Eingang Nachtigallental.



Kannst du mir sagen, wo ihr euch genau trefft. 

Bei den Nachtigallentouren war ich bisher noch nie dabei. Dann könnte ich heute meine Bildungslücke schließen.


----------



## Freckles (22. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Kannst du mir sagen, wo ihr euch genau trefft.
> 
> Bei den Nachtigallentouren war ich bisher noch nie dabei. Dann könnte ich heute meine Bildungslücke schließen.



Gugst du hier:
http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour....678064,7.19877&spn=0.00635,0.021136&t=h&z=16

Wir treffen uns immer unter der Brücke.


----------



## BulliOlli (22. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Gugst du hier:
> http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sour....678064,7.19877&spn=0.00635,0.021136&t=h&z=16
> 
> Wir treffen uns immer unter der Brücke.



Merci


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Bis gleich  ich freue mich


----------



## soka70 (22. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da der Sven doch anderweitig verpflichtet ist, werden wir den Merlin belästigen. 12.30h Eingang Nachtigallental.



Viel Spaß... ich kann leider nicht...


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß... ich kann leider nicht...



Viel Spaß beim Geburtstag liebe Sonja


----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. August 2010)

Mein neues MTB ist zusammengebastelt. Sieht doch nicht so schlimm aus. 
 Pimp my Ride !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2010)

Glückwunsch! Mach mal Bildchen.


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2010)

*Team III *heute Unterwegs....



Also der Ralf, der Jens un ich 



700 hoch und 40 km lang und der Ralf ist vorgefahren ....

Bildchen hier 

















es war mal wieder extrem super schön ,​


----------



## ultra2 (25. August 2010)

Manchmal war das Tazz auch vorn.





Manchmal nicht.





Ja, schön wars.


----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2010)

Neiiiiiiiid - während der Woche und dann noch bei schönem Wetter

Schöne Photos


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Neiiiiiiiid - während der Woche und dann noch bei schönem Wetter
> 
> Schöne Photos



Hallo Olli ,

Na, nur kein Neid ist doch meine letzte Urlaubswoche und das Wetter hat nicht wirklich mit Höchstleistung geglänzt 

Aber Gestern wars mal schön


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...Aber Gestern wars mal schön



Zumindest im Vergleich zu heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (26. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Olli ,
> 
> Na, nur kein Neid ist doch meine letzte Urlaubswoche und das Wetter hat nicht wirklich mit Höchstleistung geglänzt
> 
> Aber Gestern wars mal schön



...das schöne Wetter sei euch von ganzem Herzen gegönnt - natürlich auch am Sonntag

Sonntag kann ich nicht mitgrillen  - Sohnemann möchte uuuuuuuuunbedingt auf eine Modellflugzeug-Show in Porz.


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> ...das schöne Wetter sei euch von ganzem Herzen gegönnt - natürlich auch am Sonntag
> 
> Sonntag kann ich nicht mitgrillen  - Sohnemann möchte uuuuuuuuunbedingt auf eine Modellflugzeug-Show in Porz.



Geht doch am Samstag zum Flugplatz  dann könnt ihr am Sonntag auch zum  

kommen  ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Geht doch am Samstag zum Flugplatz  dann könnt ihr am Sonntag auch zum
> 
> kommen  ....



ja ja streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja ja streu ruhig Salz in die Wunde



Na ja ...... bissel Würzen muß man schon 


Sorry


----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2010)

Liebes T3

So schöne Bilder.....und dann keine Inhaltsangaben...


Wo war'n das?

Sehr schön mit den Blömges.


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Liebes T3



Tze tze tze 




Handlampe schrieb:


> So schöne Bilder.....und dann keine Inhaltsangaben...
> 
> Wo war'n das?
> 
> Sehr schön mit den Blömges.



Na in der Hardt war das .............. sieht man doch


----------



## BulliOlli (27. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Geht doch am Samstag zum Flugplatz  dann könnt ihr am Sonntag auch zum
> 
> kommen  ....



Samstag ist schon verplant wegen Kindergeburtstag


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Mein neues MTB ist zusammengebastelt. Sieht doch nicht so schlimm aus.
> Pimp my Ride !!



Pics?


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pics?



Habe ich auch schon nach verlangt.
Vielleicht siehts doch schlimmer aus.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. August 2010)

Ich will ins Ahrtal, kommt jemand mit.Will das neue AM-MTB ausprobieren. Bis jetzt Trocknet es alles ab-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich will ins Ahrtal, kommt jemand mit.Will das neue AM-MTB ausprobieren. Bis jetzt Trocknet es alles ab-



Sorry, muß mein Knie schonen. Dir aber viel Spass und mach Fotos!


----------



## BulliOlli (28. August 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich will ins Ahrtal, kommt jemand mit.Will das neue AM-MTB ausprobieren. Bis jetzt Trocknet es alles ab-



würde sehr gerne mal wieder ins Ahrtal - leider ist dieses WE komplett mit Nicht-MTB-Aktivitäten verplant Schade, schade

Wünsch dir aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. August 2010)

Mein AM-MTB. Lenker und Vorbau wird noch ersetzt, vieleicht Sattel u. Sattelstütze auch.


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Mein AM-MTB. Lenker und Vorbau wird noch ersetzt, vieleicht Sattel u. Sattelstütze auch.
> Anhang anzeigen 194028Anhang anzeigen 194029



Auf den Bildern wirkt der Rahmen eher Perlmuttweiß. 

Schönes Rädchen.

Mehr Weiß sollte aber nicht dran.


----------



## BulliOlli (29. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern wirkt der Rahmen eher Perlmuttweiß.
> 
> Schönes Rädchen.
> 
> Mehr Weiß sollte aber nicht dran.



Stimmt. Schönes Rädchen - müsste nur mal so richtig durch den Schlamm gezogen werden. Dann ist das Weiß weg


----------



## BulliOlli (29. August 2010)

Wolle, warst du denn jetzt im Ahrtal?


----------



## Schnegge (30. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Wolle, warst du denn jetzt im Ahrtal?




Ne, ich hab ihm geholfen das Dad im Naafbachtal dreckig zu machen.

Das war noch vorm Naafbachtal:





Danach war's nicht mehr zu erkennen

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab ihm geholfen das Dad im Naafbachtal dreckig zu machen.
> 
> Das war noch vorm Naafbachtal:
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist der Wolfgang schon nicht besonders groß, und du bekommst ihn trotzdem nicht auf Bild?


----------



## BulliOlli (30. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Wolfgang schon nicht besonders groß, und du bekommst ihn trotzdem nicht auf Bild?



Das  (noch saubere) Bike war wichtiger als der (noch saubere) Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (30. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Das  (noch saubere) Bike war wichtiger als der (noch saubere) Wolfgang



Dachte auch den Wolle kennen s'e hier doch alle... ... Interesse wurde im Vorfeld ja auch nur am neuen bike gezeigt


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. August 2010)

Ja, das Bike ist wichtiger. Naafbachtal war nicht so Matschig, ich bin schon eingesauter da rausgekommen. Alles halb so schlimm. Aber Artal ist jetzt nur verschoben, auf das kommende Wochenende (Samstag und Sonntag), wenn es Trocken ist.


----------



## BulliOlli (31. August 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ja, das Bike ist wichtiger. Naafbachtal war nicht so Matschig, ich bin schon eingesauter da rausgekommen. Alles halb so schlimm. Aber Artal ist jetzt nur verschoben, auf das kommende Wochenende (Samstag und Sonntag), wenn es Trocken ist.



Kommendes WE bin ich (mal wieder) auf einem Globetrotter-Treffen in Mendig (ohne Bike, aber mit Bulli) und das nächste WE fahre ich den P-Weg in Plettenberg.

Also, wie gesagt: Falls du fährst, wünsche ich dir gutes Wetter und viel Spaß im Ahrtal


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. August 2010)

bulliolli schrieb:


> kommendes we bin ich (mal wieder) auf einem globetrotter-treffen in mendig (ohne bike, aber mit bulli) und das nächste we fahre ich den *p-weg in plettenberg.*
> 
> Also, wie gesagt: Falls du fährst, wünsche ich dir gutes wetter und viel spaß im ahrtal:d


----------



## Tazz (31. August 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Kommendes WE bin ich (mal wieder) auf einem Globetrotter-Treffen in Mendig (ohne Bike, aber mit Bulli) und das nächste WE fahre ich den P-Weg in Plettenberg.
> 
> Also, wie gesagt: Falls du fährst, wünsche ich dir gutes Wetter und viel Spaß im Ahrtal



Nächstes WE brauchst Du keinen Zuspruch ... da ist bestes Wetter angesagt  und wenn kann ja son Bulli auch Nass werden 


Ich wünsche euch ( Dir und dem Kettenfresser )aber auch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß auf dem P-Weg


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nächstes WE brauchst Du keinen Zuspruch ... da ist bestes Wetter angesagt  und wenn kann ja son Bulli auch Nass werden
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche euch (* Dir und dem Kettenfresser* )aber auch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß auf dem P-Weg



Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (1. September 2010)

ebenfalls Danke


----------



## ultra2 (5. September 2010)

Heute mal zu dritt in der Eifel

Wer kein Rize fährt, braucht eigentlich gar nicht so kritisch sein Material beäugen.





Ein paar Trails



 





 



Landschaftlich auch ganz nett.













Schön wars.


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2010)

Tja, dem *ultra2 Bericht* kann man nix hinzufügen 

*Es hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht 48 lang 780 hoch ...


*
hier mal schauen .... 





und auch hier schauen ..... 





auch noch hier .....







und hier ......





und gaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnzzzzzz besonders haben wir hier geschaut 



 


Bis auf* das letzte* Foto war's wirklich super  und das muß ich unbedingt noch mal machen


----------



## ultra2 (5. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Bis auf* das letzte* Foto war's wirklich super  und das muß ich unbedingt noch mal machen



Hab ich gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht gesehen.



Ja nee is klar  ........


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2010)

Man hätte das Wochenende auch schlechter verbringen können.



​


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Man hätte das Wochenende auch schlechter verbringen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ah, die Truppe ist zurück vom "F"


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ah, die Truppe ist zurück vom "F"




Booohhh ey war das schön


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Booohhh ey war das schön



Ich weiß. Und anschließend das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen ist extrem schwierig.


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Und anschließend das Grinsen aus dem Gesicht zu bekommen ist extrem schwierig.




Guck mal .......







........*immer noch *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (12. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Guck mal .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich wech .... nächstes Mal komm ich mit


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech .... nächstes Mal komm ich mit




Unbedingt


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech .... nächstes Mal komm ich mit



Dann bringen wir mal dein Erinnerungsvermögen auf Touren.


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. September 2010)

*seufz* ..... *schmacht* ....


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *seufz* ..... *schmacht* ....



Machen wirs noch schlimmer.



 





 





 





 


​


----------



## Konfuzius (12. September 2010)

Ja, wo wir waren kann ich nicht sagen, aber da, wo wir waren sind wir am Samstag einen ziemlich langen, ziemlich coolen Feg gefahren 



 





 



















Aber auch die Tour am zweiten Tag stand der ersten in nichts nach.
Zwar mit mehr Forstwegen und Asphalt, aber die Flowtrails teilweise noch schicker 





















Am Schluss natürlich das verdiente (alkfreie) Weizen 





Sehr nettes Wochenende bei Traum-Bikewetter


----------



## Konfuzius (12. September 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, wo wir waren kann ich nicht sagen





ultra2 schrieb:


>



Ferdammt. Ferraten.


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ferdammt. Ferraten.



Ich habs doch wieder geflöscht.


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2010)

Wer nicht ganz so weit fahren möchte, kann sich auch mal die Trails um Ferschweiler und auf der luxemb. Seite bei Beaufort anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wer nicht ganz so weit fahren möchte, kann sich auch mal die Trails um Ferschweiler und auf der luxemb. Seite bei Beaufort anschauen



Das ist schon mal eine gute Idee werden wir sicher noch in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2010)

So und nun ich

Soka70 beim Seine halten ...




und hier Steine die sich selbst halten ...




Soka70



Konfuzius



ultra2



Joscho




Es war einfach super ​


----------



## Enrgy (12. September 2010)

Wie wars denn mit der Fußgängerfrequenz auf dem F. um R.?


----------



## ultra2 (12. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie wars denn mit der Fußgängerfrequenz auf dem F. um R.?



Maximal 10 Begegnungen auf 46 Kilometern. Da ist es an Ahr und Altenberg deutlich schlimmer.


----------



## on any sunday (13. September 2010)

Kein Wunder bei der Wegwahl.


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei der Wegwahl.


 
Man macht, was man kann !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei der Wegwahl.


 

Das kenn ich doch... uns sind ganze zwei Wanderer begegnet! 

Die Gegend ruft nach Wiederholung!


----------



## sibby08 (13. September 2010)

**NEID**
Währe genau die richtige Lokation für meinen neuen Spielgefährten gewesen.


----------



## AnjaR (13. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das kenn ich doch...
> 
> 
> Die Gegend ruft nach Wiederholung!


 
Ich kenn´s leider nicht. Und bei einer Wiederholung wär ich gerne dabei.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich kenn´s leider nicht. Und bei einer Wiederholung wär ich gerne dabei.
> Gruß Anja



*ich*auch *bitte*

Team II Tour 2011


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> **NEID**
> Währe genau die richtige Lokation für meinen neuen Spielgefährten gewesen.



schönes Rad


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> **NEID**
> Währe genau die richtige Lokation für meinen neuen Spielgefährten gewesen.



Ach Udo, Neid... gibt es keinen Grund für...oder...doch es gibt 45 Kilometer Grund für Neid. Sowas will ich hier in der Gegend auch haben.

Aber dafür hast du ja schon wieder ein neues Rädchen. Komische Marke immer noch, aber schöne Farbe.


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *ich*auch *bitte*
> 
> Team II Tour 2011



Sven, who the fu... is Team II?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sven, who the fu... is Team II?



Ferdammt Ferschrieben 
*III*


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ferdammt Ferschrieben
> *III*



Puh....gerade nochmal gutgegangen.


ps. Warst du mit deinen Jungs nicht auch schon mal da?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Puh....gerade nochmal gutgegangen.
> 
> 
> ps. Warst du mit deinen Jungs nicht auch schon mal da?



Also daran hätte ich mich erinnert , gib mal bescheid wo das überhaupt ist ???(PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. September 2010)

Ich glaub hier   und ... für jeden zugänglich, ohne dass man ein Geheimnis drum machen muß!

http://www.felsenwanderweg.rodalben.de/


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also daran hätte ich mich erinnert , gib mal bescheid wo das überhaupt ist ???(PN)



Dies ist nicht der Fred, wo man nicht sagen darf wo man war, damit bloß kein anderer dort fährt. Im Gegenteil zu anderen Freds wollen wir auch gar nicht das Gefühl vermitteln das Gebiet würde uns gehören.

Wie Andreas schon geschrieben hat, hier waren wir.


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier   und ... für jeden zugänglich, ohne dass man ein Geheimnis drum machen muß!
> 
> http://www.felsenwanderweg.rodalben.de/



Richtig


----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2010)

ich glaube ich muss da dieses Jahr nochmal hin......


----------



## Rubber-Duck (13. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *ich*auch *bitte*
> 
> Team II Tour 2011




Wann hast du denn diese oder nächste Woche frei...mein Freund...

So wie es aussieht nehme ich den F...trail morgen mal unter die Räder...

Gruß
Der Günni


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> **NEID**
> Währe genau die richtige Lokation für meinen neuen Spielgefährten gewesen.




Sehr schön, das Rädchen


----------



## sibby08 (13. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Rädchen


 
Danke, ist aber diesmal "nur" Stangenware . Passt eigentlich nicht zu mir, habe ja lieber ein "Custom made". Vielleicht entwickelt es sich ja noch mit der Zeit dahin... .


----------



## Kalinka (14. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sehr schön, das Rädchen


Das ist wohl war!! Wann führt der Herr es vor?


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist wohl war!! Wann führt der Herr es vor?


 
Wird sich schon mal eine Gelegenheit finden. Würde ja gerne mal Freitags mit fahren, aber zu der Startzeit bin ich noch damit beschäftigt das nötige Kleingeld für das schöne Hobby zu verdienen .

Aber eins ist schon interessant, hier im "gelben" Forum heißt es "schönes Rad" und im Stumpjumper Forum "das Rad kennen wir ja, aber schöne Kulisse" .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (15. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber eins ist schon interessant, hier im "gelben" Forum heißt es "schönes Rad" und im Stumpjumper Forum "das Rad kennen wir ja, aber schöne Kulisse" .


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss da dieses Jahr nochmal hin......



Komme ich mit, wenn Du mich mitnimmst!
Wir sind alle so geflasht von Finale, da muß frau sich noch was schönes
für´s Jahr vornehmen!


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Komme ich mit, wenn Du mich mitnimmst!
> Wir sind alle so geflasht von Finale, da muß frau sich noch was schönes
> für´s Jahr vornehmen!


 
Mach nen Vorschlag, bin für fast alles zu haben!


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Mach nen Vorschlag, bin für fast alles zu haben!



Klingt gut!
Dachte so an Anfang/Mitte Oktober.
Werde das, wenn wir wieder in der Heimat sind, konkretisieren!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## AnjaR (16. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Klingt gut!
> Dachte so an Anfang/Mitte Oktober.
> Werde das, wenn wir wieder in der Heimat sind, konkretisieren!
> Lg. Barbara


 
Wenn´s nicht das erste Oktoberwochenende ist, wären wir auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wenn´s nicht das erste Oktoberwochenende ist, wären wir auch gerne dabei.



Okey,dokey!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2010)

Wenn, an einem WE, dann Samstags früh morgens. Sonst muss man zuviele Wanderer umfahren, also drumherum!


----------



## Tazz (17. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn, an einem WE, dann Samstags früh morgens. Sonst muss man zuviele Wanderer umfahren, also drumherum!



Wir hatten super Glück , kaum Fußgänger und die die wir getroffen haben waren super nett und freundlich .....

Ich drücke euch sowas von die Daumen


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wenn´s nicht das erste Oktoberwochenende ist, wären wir auch gerne dabei.



Wenn das Tempo easy ist und ich bis dahin wieder fitter bin komme ich gerne mit .


----------



## Rubber-Duck (18. September 2010)

Ja dann last uns das doch mal festhalten... F-Weg im Oktober...

hört sich gut an.....


----------



## BulliOlli (18. September 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Ja dann last uns das doch mal festhalten... F-Weg im Oktober...
> 
> hört sich gut an.....



wir können ja alle Buchstabenwege durchgehen

Der http://p-weg.de/ war übrigens klasse Eine Super-Veranstaltung mit toller Stimmung.


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem 09. Oktober bei Euch aus?? 
Mach gern nen LMB! Interesse?
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## BulliOlli (18. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem 09. Oktober bei Euch aus??
> Mach gern nen LMB! Interesse?
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Dem 9. Okt. steht bis jetzt nichts im Wege - gerne


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Dem* 9. Okt.* steht bis jetzt nichts im Wege - gerne



Der sieht auch bei mir sehr gut aus


----------



## Tazz (18. September 2010)

Cool Jungs  

dann hoffe ich das ihr bestes Wetter und super Spaß habt


----------



## AnjaR (19. September 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Dem 9. Okt. steht bis jetzt nichts im Wege - gerne


 
Passt uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Passt uns auch



Wenn wir nicht gerade da gewesen wären....


----------



## BulliOlli (19. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Cool Jungs
> 
> dann hoffe ich das ihr bestes Wetter und super Spaß habt





Und ihr - könnt ihr nicht?


----------



## Tazz (19. September 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Und ihr - könnt ihr nicht?





Och Olli 

Wir waren doch erst letztes WE dort  ...


----------



## Handlampe (19. September 2010)

Wenn ihr schon ständig von dem F-Weg schreibt, dann bitte mit richtiger Übersetzung. Das F steht nicht für Felsenwanderweg.

Also bitte mal hier schauen.

P.S.

Barbara und ich waren drauf und dran bei unserer gestrigen Heimfahrt noch einen kurzen Abstecher zu machen. Wir fuhren so schön am Rande des Pfälzer Waldes entlang...
In diesem Zusammenhang: Genau an diesem Rand liegt ja Neustadt an der Weinstrasse: Soll von den Trails genau so Genial sein...und ist auch nur ca. 200km entfernt....die Ombas waren mal für eine Woche dort.


----------



## Tazz (19. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon ständig von dem F-Weg schreibt, dann bitte mit richtiger Übersetzung. Das F steht nicht für Felsenwanderweg.
> 
> Also bitte mal hier schauen.
> 
> ...



Es ist wirklich ein netter Bericht  , da bekommt man richtig Lust auch mal hin zu fahren


----------



## joscho (19. September 2010)

Laut maps ist die Anreise von mir aus nach Neustadt gerade mal 35 km kürzer, schade.


----------



## BulliOlli (20. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Och Olli
> 
> Wir waren doch erst letztes WE dort  ...



Ich weiß, aber doch nicht mit uns


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

So Kinners auch für euch den Link zur Zwiebelkuchentour


www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10812


Grüße Micha


----------



## Tazz (20. September 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber doch nicht mit uns



Doch doch  ich bin in Gedanken bei euch...... 



@ Micha , danke für das Angebot .... aber ich kränkel gerade vor mich hin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Doch doch  ich bin in Gedanken bei euch......
> 
> 
> 
> @ Micha , danke für das Angebot .... *aber ich kränkel gerade vor mich hin ...*



Das kenne ich 

 wünsche dir gute besserung


----------



## Tazz (20. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das kenne ich
> 
> wünsche dir gute besserung




Dasnke schön 



Das selbe für Dich


----------



## joscho (21. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinners auch für euch den Link zur Zwiebelkuchentour



Das ist doch das Zeug, nach dessen Genuss man sich nicht in geschlossenen Räumen aufhalten sollte 
Was ein Glück, dass ich am Sonntag auf der Photokina bin.

Euch viel Spaß und gute Luft
joerg


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Zeug, nach dessen Genuss man sich nicht in geschlossenen Räumen aufhalten sollte
> Was ein Glück, dass ich am Sonntag auf der Photokina bin.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und gute Luft
> joerg



Du weißt ja nicht was du verpasst.
Dir auch viel Spass


----------



## BulliOlli (21. September 2010)

.... aber ich kränkel gerade vor mich hin ...[/QUOTE]

Dann Gute Besserung für Dich

Bei mir auf der Arbeit ist auch alles krank: Magen-Darm, Erkältung - das volle Programm


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> .... aber ich kränkel gerade vor mich hin ...



Dann Gute Besserung für Dich

Bei mir auf der Arbeit ist auch alles krank: Magen-Darm, Erkältung - das volle Programm[/quote]


Danke für die Genesungswünsche  und Du gehst besser in Deckung aufm Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> Was ein Glück, dass ich am Sonntag auf der Photokina bin.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß und gute Luft
> joerg


 
Hallo Jörg,
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da, habe auch schon mein Ticket .
Falls Du noch keins hast, kauf es vorher ist viel billiger (habe sogar nur 12,- Euro bezahlt inkl. Bahnfahrt)


----------



## joscho (21. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da, habe auch schon mein Ticket .
> Falls Du noch keins hast, kauf es vorher ist viel billiger (habe sogar nur 12,- Euro bezahlt inkl. Bahnfahrt)



Tickets habe ich auch schon. Ich bin mit meiner Kleinen und Freundin da. Mich findest Du an einem Segafredo-Wagen


----------



## sibby08 (22. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Tickets habe ich auch schon. Ich bin mit meiner Kleinen und Freundin da. Mich findest Du an einem Segafredo-Wagen


 
Wo sollte ich Dich auch sonst finden


----------



## joscho (22. September 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich Dich auch sonst finden



Heute in Königswinter bei Milchkaffee und Spaghettieis  Hatte ich mir aber auch verdient:



























Das dieser Schotterhubel nur noch zur Hälfte vorhanden ist, hat mich derart überrascht, dass ich erst mal das Rad weggeworfen habe, mich auf den Boden legte und es aus der Froschperspektive kontrollierte.





Was für ein herrlicher Tag


----------



## Handlampe (22. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Was ein Glück, dass ich am Sonntag auf der Photokina bin.



Ich bin schon am Freitag da. Greif dann schon mal die besten Werbegeschenke ab...


----------



## Tazz (22. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Heute in Königswinter bei Milchkaffee und Spaghettieis  Hatte ich mir aber auch verdient:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht ganz schön Einsam aus


----------



## joscho (22. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schön Einsam aus



Sagen wir so; endlich mal Ruhe


----------



## Enrgy (22. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schön Einsam aus









Wir haben ihn gesehen, schau mal ganz genau hin, da in der Mitte irgendwo...


----------



## Tazz (22. September 2010)

Junge ..... ich brauch ne Brille 

Ich kann da nix erkennen


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2010)

ich aber! Oder war das Fliegenshit auf der Linse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich aber! Oder war das Fliegenshit auf der Linse!



Komm Du mir noch mal vor's Rad


----------



## sibby08 (23. September 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am Freitag da. Greif dann schon mal die besten Werbegeschenke ab...


 
Mach ruhig, dafür greifen wir am Sonntag günstigst die Dinge ab, die man nicht mehr mit einpacken möchte z.B. das hier für 100,- Euro (Träum).
Ob das aber am Segafredo Stand auch so ist .


----------



## joscho (23. September 2010)

Technologiesprung in der Naviagtion

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRkw_CtPDCU"]YouTube        - ONKeL fISCH Labs - StraÃenkarte[/nomedia]


----------



## Tazz (23. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Technologiesprung in der Naviagtion
> 
> YouTube        - ONKeL fISCH Labs - StraÃenkarte



*Geil....*


----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. September 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Technologiesprung in der Naviagtion
> 
> YouTube        - ONKeL fISCH Labs - StraÃenkarte



Gefällt dein GPS nicht mehr? Kannste mir geben und fahr du mit der neuen Strassenkarte.


----------



## joscho (23. September 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Gefällt dein GPS nicht mehr? Kannste mir geben und fahr du mit der neuen Strassenkarte.



Ne ne Wolfgang, das ist ja (noch) nix für uns - mehr was die RRfahrer. Ist ja STRASSE  Außerdem hast Du doch nun ein vernünftiges GPS, ein 60er


----------



## AnjaR (24. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem 09. Oktober bei Euch aus??
> Mach gern nen LMB! Interesse?
> Gruß
> Jürgen


 
Hallo Jürgen,

wie schaut´s mit dem 9.10.?
Wir hätten schon Interesse. Bei uns ginge evtl. auch das WE darauf (16.10.) Würden uns freuen, wenn´s klappt.

Gruß Anja


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2010)

Ich arbeite daran! Wie wollen wir es denn machen? Früh morgens hin und abends zurück?
So hab ich es letztes Jahr gemacht!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran! Wie wollen wir es denn machen? Früh morgens hin und abends zurück?
> So hab ich es letztes Jahr gemacht!
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Wir sind früh Samstag hin und Sonntag nach dem Auschecken noch ein Ründchen und dann zurück. Bei ca. 300 Kilometern Anfahrt muß man die Zeit vor Ort nutzen.

Euch viel Spass und schön Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (25. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran! Wie wollen wir es denn machen? Früh morgens hin und abends zurück?
> So hab ich es letztes Jahr gemacht!
> Gruß
> Jürgen


 
Jörg und ich würden schon den Freitag hinfahren, um dann ausgeschlafen in die Trails zu gehen. Abends dann evtl. zurück und am MTB Stammtisch teilnehmen.


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2010)

OK, halten wir den 9. Oktober fest! Freu mich. LMB mach ich morgen.

Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Tazz (25. September 2010)

UUUiii 

   ganz viel Spaß für euch


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2010)

So eine neue JFFR Tour am 09.10.2010 

guckst Du HIER

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Grüße vom Lago, auch vom Carsten 

Heute morgen ist gerade mal Regen angesagt, drum hab ich Zeit für's Internet 
Da ist schon mal ein Foto von unserer diesjährigen Königsetappe


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2010)

136 Kehren am Idro See?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (1. Oktober 2010)

Geilomat,
 da will ich auch hin


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße vom Lago, auch vom Carsten
> 
> Heute morgen ist gerade mal Regen angesagt, drum hab ich Zeit für's Internet
> Da ist schon mal ein Foto von unserer diesjährigen Königsetappe



Unser Neid sei euch gewiß. Und genau das soll das Foto wohl auch erwecken.

Grüße auch an Carsten von den "Zurückgebliebenen"


----------



## joscho (2. Oktober 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße vom Lago, auch vom Carsten



Igitt, kurze Hosen  Mein Neid sei Euch gewiss.



> Heute morgen ist gerade mal Regen angesagt, drum hab ich Zeit für's Internet



Hier hättest Du verdammt viel Zeit für Internet 

Grüß mal zurück, habt noch viel Spaß und kommt gesund zurück 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Oktober 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Igitt, kurze Hosen  Mein Neid sei Euch gewiss.
> 
> ...soll ja auch gar nicht gesund sein - so in kurzen Hosen und so


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So eine neue JFFR Tour am 09.10.2010
> 
> guckst Du HIER
> 
> ...



Hatte ja eigentlich Interesse bekundet - aber leider macht mir eine Dienstplanänderung meiner Frau einen Strich durch die Rechnung

Bin leider raus


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 136 Kehren am Idro See?



Rischtisch!

Morgen leider schon wieder alles vorbei


----------



## yogi71 (3. Oktober 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Hatte ja eigentlich Interesse bekundet - aber leider macht mir eine Dienstplanänderung meiner Frau einen Strich durch die Rechnung
> 
> Bin leider raus



Schade!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Hatte ja eigentlich Interesse bekundet - aber leider macht mir eine Dienstplanänderung meiner Frau einen Strich durch die Rechnung
> 
> Bin leider raus



Du hast dieses Jahr auch Pech. Erst unsere Tour und jetzt das. Gut das du noch jung bist.


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2010)

Heute das fast optimale Wetter optimal genutzt. Mit netten Mädels



 

 





und...äh....Stefan 





Danke fürs mitnehmen!​


----------



## Tazz (3. Oktober 2010)

*Schön war's* 




mit Jens und Sonja






und Heike und Stefan




Nette Truppe, super Stimmung, schönes Wetter ...

Ich bin Zufrieden 
Danke für's Guiden ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (4. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hast dieses Jahr auch Pech. Erst unsere Tour und jetzt das. Gut das du noch jung bist.



ICH hatte an DEM Tag keinen Regen in Südtirol - und bald MUSS ich schon wieder in Urlaub

"jung" ist relativ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

Wer mochte mit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10924


----------



## BulliOlli (6. Oktober 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wer mochte mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10924



Kann nicht - bin in Südfrankreich

Wer möchte mit?


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Kann nicht - bin in Südfrankreich
> 
> Wer möchte mit?




*Alter Streuner * ich will auch ...


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wer mochte mit?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10924



Ich könnte es mir theoretisch vorstellen.


----------



## joscho (8. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> OK, halten wir den 9. Oktober fest! Freu mich. LMB mach ich morgen.
> 
> Wer ist noch dabei?



Da habt ihr ja Glück mit dem Wetter  Grüßt den Trail von uns 

ciao...
  joerg


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Machen wir! Jaaaaa, das Wetter wird Klasse!


----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Machen wir! Jaaaaa, das Wetter wird Klasse!



Ein gaaaaaaaanz kleines Bisschen bin ich ja doch neidisch.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Gut so! Tja, wenn wir Engel reisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2010)

He he *Team III* in Stücken 
bei Enrgy im Garten.....











Bestes Wetter schönste Strecken und sogar Wanderer bei bester Laune 

Mehr kann man nicht erwarten 

*Super *​


----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he *Team III* in Stücken
> bei Enrgy im Garten.....



Der war ja auch nicht zuhause.

Jepp, schön wars.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der war ja auch nicht zuhause.



Nach 4 Jahren mal wieder Naafbachtal war auch toll, vor allem bei "kaum" Matsch...


----------



## Tazz (13. Oktober 2010)

*Brrrrrr kalt is et  

*


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Langsame Tour, Danke . Nach dem Glühwein brennt bei mir immer noch die Lampe.


----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, nett wars. Vorallem nachher.



 



Wolfgang zu schnell für die Kamera



​
Und der Abschluss, es gibt wieder Glühwein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. Oktober 2010)

Was heißt denn hier langsam 

Also mir ist immer noch schwindelig ....  oder lag das am Glühwein 

War jedenfalls ne nette Tour mit euch , Fotos gibts von mir leider heute keine ich fand das Licht heute nicht so gut


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Oktober 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Fotos gibts von mir leider heute keine ich fand das Licht heute nicht so gut



Dafür gibt's welche von Dir ...  ... also ich meine: Von Dir.

Schöne Herbsttour mit Winterabschluss


----------



## ultra2 (23. Oktober 2010)

Heute im Siebengebirge. TEAM-Testfahrt für den WP.



 





 





 





​


----------



## Tazz (23. Oktober 2010)

*Schöne Fotos  
*Testfahrt im Siebengebirge mit gesamtem WP Team ​

Wetter kalt aber schön  

nett war's ​


----------



## joscho (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sehr schön


----------



## AnjaR (23. Oktober 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja, sehr schön


 


Warum soll´s Euch besser gehn als uns? Ich  hatte Matschbilder schon vermisst.

Aber bei uns im Naafbachtal war es heute Mittag perfekt:
von oben Sonne, von unten wie auf obigem Foto.
Das bleibt jetzt wohl bis April so. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## joscho (23. Oktober 2010)

Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass es bei euch fast überall so aussah. Bei uns war es dann doch die Ausnahme 

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich könnt drauf verzichten. War jetzt lang genug kalt.


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass es bei euch fast überall so aussah. Bei uns war es dann doch die Ausnahme
> 
> Und wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich könnt drauf verzichten. War jetzt lang genug kalt.


 
Naja, nicht überall. Aber bestimmt flächendeckender als bei Euch.  Aber wer so MTB fahren kennenlernt, dem fehlt ohne Matsch was. Gegen 15° wärmer hätt´ ich aber auch nicht´s einzuwenden

Gruß Anja


----------



## Tazz (24. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Warum soll´s Euch besser gehn als uns? Ich  hatte Matschbilder schon vermisst.
> 
> Aber bei uns im Naafbachtal war es heute Mittag perfekt:
> von oben Sonne, von unten wie auf obigem Foto.
> ...



Liebe Anja 

Nee nee *Matsch* und *Sand *das kann ich garnicht leiden


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2010)

Wir lassen uns ja so was von vera**chen :kotz:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2010/1021/strom.php5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns ja so was von vera**chen :kotz:
> 
> http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/sendungen/2010/1021/strom.php5


 
Muss ja ein schlimmer Bericht sein, die Seite ist von unserer IT geblockt .
Ich schaue es mir heute Abend mal an, an meinem Rechner bin ich der Admin


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Muss ja ein schlimmer Bericht sein, die Seite ist von unserer IT geblockt .



Ja, der WDR ist schon ein ganz übler Verein 
Es geht um 
*Die Lüge vom teuren Ökostrom*




> Ich schaue es mir heute Abend mal an, an meinem Rechner bin ich der Admin



Schön wenn man wenigstens da noch was zu sagen hat 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2010)

Nee, was für ein fieser Bericht  

Da hilft nur Auswandern


----------



## Tazz (30. Oktober 2010)

*Sehr schöne Tour mit dem Team III*​ 
*Fotograf * 





*Landschaft* 









Die Jungs  Jörg, Ralf, Jens, Wolfgang und Kühe...





und es war Cool das es nicht geregnet hat ​


----------



## ultra2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, völlig regenfrei, was wohl für Köln nicht ganz gegolten hat.

Nett wars.



 





 





 





​


----------



## joscho (30. Oktober 2010)

Yep. War mal wieder nett  Und wahrscheinlich die letzte eierpunschfreie Tour für ne Weile


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2010)

WP-Team also doch gebucht, wenn ich was von Punsch höre 

gruesse


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja sicher        Hmmm,  ........


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Oktober 2010)

Und sowas von sicher,ab Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (1. November 2010)

Die Saison hat begonnen


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2010)

*Joscho der Eierpunsch sooooooooooooooooooooooo lecker " Danke schön "  * 



So der ganze Bikerhaufen ...





 Panne 1. 





Panne 2. 





und Panne 3.( der Guide darf auch mal ) 




*
Schöne WP- Eröffnungstour mit super netten Leuten*
Danke für's mitnehmen ​


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2010)

Da hab ich auch ein, zwei, drei... Bildchen zu.


----------



## crasher1973 (1. November 2010)

Von mir auch vielen lieben Dank für das sehr leckere Heißgetränk und die nette Begleitung
Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.

Stephan


----------



## joscho (2. November 2010)

Sehr interessant; 
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1092056.html

Hoffentlich gibt es bei Zeiten einen Test von NoPain 
Ähnlich http://nyx.at/bikeboard/show_video.php?t=ber_elements&e=16687


----------



## Tazz (2. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Sehr interessant;
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1092056.html
> 
> Hoffentlich gibt es bei Zeiten einen Test von NoPain
> Ähnlich http://nyx.at/bikeboard/show_video.php?t=ber_elements&e=16687






Besser diese Trockenhaube  als garnix     aber 300 Euro ist ganz schön happig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (2. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Sehr interessant;
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1092056.html




Jut, dass wir nicht eitel sind


----------



## Kalinka (4. November 2010)

Sonja, Du musst Dein Bike aktualisieren...
Rotes Custtec *in zwei Teilen *und allerlei Technik, die ich eh nicht wirklich verstehe(n will)!
Nicht:
Rotes Custtec mit zwei Rädern und allerlei Technik, die ich eh nicht wirklich verstehe(n will)!
Gibts was neues?


----------



## soka70 (4. November 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja, Du musst Dein Bike aktualisieren...
> Rotes Custtec *in zwei Teilen *und allerlei Technik, die ich eh nicht wirklich verstehe(n will)!
> Nicht:
> Rotes Custtec mit zwei Rädern und allerlei Technik, die ich eh nicht wirklich verstehe(n will)!
> Gibts was neues?


 

Es ist Vergangenheit...habe es gestern verabschiedet und in den Bikehimmel entlassen!!!   

Neue Signatur (in etwa):
-bikelos-


----------



## Kalinka (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es ist Vergangenheit...habe es gestern verabschiedet und in den Bikehimmel entlassen!!!
> 
> Neue Signatur (in etwa):
> -bikelos-


Trauern wir Freitag zusammen?
Kann ab 15:00 Uhr da sein, da ich eh die Station-Sieg anfahren muss.


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es ist Vergangenheit...habe es gestern verabschiedet und in den Bikehimmel entlassen!!!
> 
> Neue Signatur (in etwa):
> -bikelos-



Was sagt den der Hersteller? Ich hoffe du hast nur den Rahmen entsorgt.


----------



## Enrgy (4. November 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Trauern wir Freitag zusammen?



Für richtige Trauer mußt du deins aber auch zerbröseln!


----------



## joscho (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es ist Vergangenheit...habe es gestern verabschiedet und in den Bikehimmel entlassen!!!
> 
> Neue Signatur (in etwa):
> -bikelos-



Wie sieht es denn mit dem roten Wilden aus? 
Alternativ nur ein neuer Rahmen. Recht preiswert und angeblich nicht mal richtig schlecht soll das hier 
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/139495 sein. Kann der Merlin vlt. was zu sagen 
Und mglw. passt sogar Dein alter Dämpfer!?

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich auch ein, zwei, drei... Bildchen zu. ...



Und keins dabei, wo ich mal wieder auf der Klappe liege! Danke ...  

Vielen Dank für den leckeren Eierpunsch. Kann man sich echt dran gewöhnen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es ist Vergangenheit...habe es gestern verabschiedet und in den Bikehimmel entlassen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und nu  mußt Du jetzt Laufen  




Kalinka schrieb:


> Trauern wir Freitag zusammen?
> Kann ab 15:00 Uhr da sein, da ich eh die Station-Sieg anfahren muss.



Karin, mach bloss keine Sachen  



Enrgy schrieb:


> Für richtige Trauer mußt du deins aber auch zerbröseln!



Na ja , ob der Tip so das richtige ist  .... also einer muß doch Punkten  



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den leckeren Eierpunsch. Kann man sich echt dran gewöhnen.



Stimmt


----------



## joscho (4. November 2010)

Voller Kaufpreis zurück bei Internetkäufen, auch bei Wertminderung, wenn diese zum prüfen unumgänglich ist. 
Siehe http://www.golem.de/1011/79133.html.

D.h., ich bestelle bei Hinz&Kunz einen Nobby, fahre den eine Tour und kann ihn zum vollem Kaufpreis zurück geben weil auch mit ihm ich den Berg nicht ruf komme  Irgendwie absurd. Das müsste eigentlich die Preise, auch wegen des zu erwartenden Missbrauches, in die Höhe schnellen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. November 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Und keins dabei, wo ich mal wieder auf der Klappe liege! Danke ...
> 
> Vielen Dank für den leckeren Eierpunsch. Kann man sich echt dran gewöhnen.



you're welcome 

Die Bodenprobe hattest Du vor dem Genuss des Heissgetränkes genommen, oder gibt es da einen Zusammenhang - so viel war es ja nicht


----------



## soka70 (4. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Was sagt den der Hersteller? Ich hoffe du hast nur den Rahmen entsorgt.




erzähle ich persönlich, ist etwas komplizierter....


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> erzähle ich persönlich, ist etwas komplizierter....



Ja, nur wann? Samstag Regen, Sonntag bäh...kalt.


----------



## soka70 (4. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wann? Samstag Regen, Sonntag bäh...kalt.



In Venedig regnet`s nicht... schau mal in die IG


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> In Venedig regnet`s nicht... schau mal in die IG



Also Rudern als alternative Sportart.

Viel Spass


----------



## sibby08 (4. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> erzähle ich persönlich, ist etwas komplizierter....


 
Kompliziert? Verstehe ich nicht. Das Bike war doch gar nicht vom großen XXL Händler in Staugustin .

Spaß bei Seite, ich wünsche Dir baldmöglichst wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz.


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2010)

Ach, Sonja. Habe schon von deinem Schicksalsschlag gehört. Fällt mir aber immernoch schwer zu glauben.

Nun ja, ein Rahmen lässt sich ersetzen, sofern du den Rest noch hast. Das von Jörg vorgeschlagene Zoulou soll ganz vernünftig sein, der Grüne Frosch hatte das während seiner aktiven Zeiten mal. Mehr weis ich darüber jedoch auch nicht. Seeehr günstig wäre es auf jeden Fall.

Ein Dämpfer ist ja schon dabei, blieben als Investitionen ggf. noch ein Steuersatz, der passende Umwerfer und eine Sattelstütze (je nach Standard des alten Rades, müsste man schauen).


----------



## sibby08 (6. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also Rudern als alternative Sportart.
> 
> Viel Spass


 
In Venedig lässt man doch rudern


----------



## BulliOlli (6. November 2010)

Moin Moin - lebe auch noch
Habe meinen Urlaub in Südfrankreich gut überstanden (war nicht schwer - es gibt unangenehmere Plätze auf der Welt )

Themenwechsel von der sonnigen Cote d'Azur zum grauen WP:
Was sehen meine (noch) sonnenverwöhnten Augen: Soooooo nahe war ich dem göttlichen TEAM III noch nie. Nur 8 Plätze hinter euch

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/2

Und sonst - hoffe alle sind gesund und munter (bis auf Sonjas Rädchen...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. November 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> In Venedig lässt man doch rudern



Wenn man ein Böötchen hat könnte man auch dort selbst paddeln 





BulliOlli schrieb:


> Moin Moin - lebe auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dat is ja schön das de wieder da bist ,
aber schade das Du kein schönes Wetter mitgebracht hast 

Ups , ich glaub ihr seit WP technich schon an uns vorbei  

Aber es wird ja zum Schluß abgerechnet


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups , ich glaub ihr seit WP technich schon an uns vorbei
> 
> Aber es wird ja zum Schluß abgerechnet


 
Ich hab' mich ja auch schon gefragt, was da bei Euch los ist . Streikt Ihr? 

Kann das sein, dass ich einen von Euch heute morgen im berühmt-berüchtigten Radladen in Bonn gesehen habe? War leider sofort wieder weg, so dass ich nicht mehr reagieren konnte....


----------



## joscho (6. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich ja auch schon gefragt, was da bei Euch los ist . Streikt Ihr?



Wir warten auf die Eröffnung der Weihnachtsmärkte


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich ja auch schon gefragt, was da bei Euch los ist . Streikt Ihr?



Streik gibbet nicht 



surftigresa schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass ich einen von Euch heute morgen im berühmt-berüchtigten Radladen in Bonn gesehen habe? War leider sofort wieder weg, so dass ich nicht mehr reagieren konnte....



Stimmt der ultra2 und ich waren dort .... nix bleibt verborgen  hab Dich aber nicht gesehen


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2010)

Ich bin klein. Ich kann mich besser verbergen


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2010)

Wow  Platz 8 im Ranking .....

weil Du so klein bist schau ich demnächst auch mal nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2010)

Team III in teilen mal wieder Unterwegs 

und wenn Du keine Lust mehr hast nimmst Du einfach den Bus 




und weil der Bus nicht kam fuhren wir doch weiter ... 




und weiter ....



und noch weiter




sahen schöne Landschaft ...




und weil wir nachher in der Schmitzebud zusammen kamen haben wir lecker Glühwein vertilgt 





und haben dann das Licht gesehen ....



​


----------



## joscho (8. November 2010)

Zur Einstimmung in die Arbeitswoche 

Der Lobbyarsch der Woche
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=5770214


----------



## ultra2 (14. November 2010)

Heute an der Sieg mit dem Versuch gescheitert nach Eitorf zu kommen.


----------



## BulliOlli (14. November 2010)

und.... Wasser auch von oben oder seit ihr trocken geblieben?

Ich war heute in der Nähe von Odenthal und mich hat eine Schauer erwischt


----------



## Tazz (14. November 2010)

Nöö, bei uns ist es Trocken geblieben


----------



## soka70 (14. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nöö, bei uns ist es Trocken geblieben



aber nur von oben 

Wie immer: mir hats Spaß gemacht, trotz des einen oder anderen Schlenkers... so lernt man halt seine Umgebung kennen


----------



## BulliOlli (15. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> aber nur von oben
> 
> Wie immer: mir hats Spaß gemacht, trotz des einen oder anderen Schlenkers... so lernt man halt seine Umgebung kennen



Sonja, auf den Photos hast du einen fahrbaren Untersatz...
Hast du schon ein neues Rädchen oder war das ein Geliehenes


----------



## soka70 (15. November 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Sonja, auf den Photos hast du einen fahrbaren Untersatz...
> Hast du schon ein neues Rädchen oder war das ein Geliehenes



Ja Gott sei Dank, hätte auch wenig Lust nebenher zu joggen, gibt auch weniger Punkte 

Nee, das Bike ist von Ines und Jens geliehen, mit der Option zum Kauf!

Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen...


----------



## Tazz (15. November 2010)

Noch ein paar Fotos von mir von gestern ....

Überraschung............... 









gabs hier .........





Da hatte die Sieg einen auf Privat gemacht............. 





Über einen Umweg rauf nach Blankenberg, um zu sehen wie es unten aussieht ........



​


----------



## BulliOlli (16. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja Gott sei Dank, hätte auch wenig Lust nebenher zu joggen, gibt auch weniger Punkte
> 
> Nee, das Bike ist von Ines und Jens geliehen, mit der Option zum Kauf!
> 
> Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen...




Ja, hoffe ich auch

Bis dahin viel Erfolg bei der MTB-Suche
P.S.
Hätte noch ein gut erhaltenes Dreigang-Damenrad (von meiner Mutter) anzubieten. Damit fährst du garantiert soooooooo langsam, daß es unheimlich viele Punkte gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. November 2010)

Es ist Eierpunsch-Wetter - und ganz schön neblig.


----------



## Langenfelder (17. November 2010)

Eierpunsch, Nebelig, dann bleib zu Hause. Vileicht sollten wir Dir noch ne Decke bringen


----------



## joscho (17. November 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> Eierpunsch, Nebelig, dann bleib zu Hause.



Warum sollte ich? Ich mag beides.



> Vileicht sollten wir Dir noch ne Decke bringen



Ja bitte. Am Freitag auf den Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja bitte. Am Freitag auf den Weihnachtsmarkt



Aber auf den in Bonn.

@Langenfelder - nimmste das Rädchen, gibt dann auch ordentlich Punkte.
Und nimm den Enrgy mit, der kennt sich ja "am Rhein entlang" aus. Zumindest bis Leverkusen Monheim.


----------



## Dreckfräse (17. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich? Ich mag beides.


 
Zuerst das eine, dann kommt das andere von alleine bei Euch


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. November 2010)

Wenn ich Pech habe, muss ich am Freitag direckt von der Arbeit zum Weinachtsmarkt nach Bonn fahren.Weil ich erst zimlich spät (ca.19Uhr-20Uhr) dort weg komme.


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2010)

Hi,
Freitag muss ich leider passen, aber in "guter alter Tradition" danach die Woche?

Sprich am Freitag dann Besuch Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef, hoffentlich mal wieder mit der Aussenstelle  ?

Wird mich freun, ihr müsst ja auch noch ein paar Punkte aufholen im WP 

Viel Spaß dann Freitag Abend!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Langenfelder (17. November 2010)

hey, so groß ist die Decke aber nicht das Ihr alle drunter passt

ich fahr dann mal mit meinem Rollator ne Runde, aber nicht zum Rhein, viel zu flach


----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Freitag muss ich leider passen, aber in "guter alter Tradition" danach die Woche?
> 
> Sprich am Freitag dann Besuch Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef, hoffentlich mal wieder mit der Aussenstelle  ?
> ...



Hallo Carsten, ich hoffe doch das wir Hennef hinbekommen.
Wir würden dich auch ansatzweise wieder mit zurück nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2010)

Scheinbar hat nicht jeder soviel Schiss vor nassen Wurzeln und Steinen wie ich.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065​


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, ich hoffe doch das wir Hennef hinbekommen.
> Wir würden dich auch ansatzweise wieder mit zurück nehmen.



Guter Plan


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Scheinbar hat nicht jeder soviel Schiss vor nassen Wurzeln und Steinen wie ich.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065​



Nicht schlecht, der Bursche.
So locker würd ich auch mal gerne über die nassen Steine gleiten---


----------



## joscho (18. November 2010)

Inspirationen für den täglichen Arbeitsweg *
*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - NEW street trials riding short film[/nomedia]


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2010)

Weihnachtsmarkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11095

Rückfahrt nach Köln wäre ich wohl dabei 

Gruesse


----------



## radjey (18. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, der Bursche.
> So locker würd ich auch mal gerne über die nassen Steine gleiten---


Also hier ist es auch schön nass! Hab gestern auf dem Heimweg einfach mal von Straße auf Waldboden gewechselt und dachte erst, ich fahr durch nen Bach 
Somit wären die Bedingungen zum Üben eigtl. optimal 
Hätte auch Steine und nasse, glitschige Wurzelfelder im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2010)

radjey schrieb:


> ...
> Hätte auch Steine und nasse, glitschige Wurzelfelder im Angebot.



Du hast aber auch ein Glück. Ich freu mich für dich


----------



## BulliOlli (18. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Inspirationen für den täglichen Arbeitsweg *
> *
> 
> YouTube        - Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home" - NEW street trials riding short film



So mindestens zwei Passagen könnte ich ja locker nachmachen:
"Im-Fahrrad-die-Treppe-raufschieben" und im "Wohnmobil-fahren" bin ich ziemlich gut...


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> So mindestens zwei Passagen könnte ich ja locker nachmachen:
> "Im-Fahrrad-die-Treppe-raufschieben" und im "Wohnmobil-fahren" bin ich ziemlich gut...





 he he ..... da würde ich auch mitmachen können 

Die Videos sind wirklich sehr beeindruckend ........ würde ich auch gerne können , aber hey  ich kann auch runter schieben


----------



## BulliOlli (18. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> he he ..... da würde ich auch mitmachen können
> 
> Die Videos sind wirklich sehr beeindruckend ........ würde ich auch gerne können , aber hey  ich kann auch runter schieben



zusammen sind wir unschlagbar: Ich schiebe rauf und du runter...


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> zusammen sind wir unschlagbar: Ich schiebe rauf und du runter...





 sehr cool .....


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Die Videos sind wirklich sehr beeindruckend ........ würde ich auch gerne können , aber hey  ich kann auch runter schieben



Wobei ich gar nicht wissen will, wie oft der Sportfreund auf der Nase landet. Nur kommt das nicht ins Video. 

A propos, was ist denn jetzt mit Weihnachtsmarkt morgen?


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wobei ich gar nicht wissen will, wie oft der Sportfreund auf der Nase landet. Nur kommt das nicht ins Video.
> 
> A propos, was ist denn jetzt mit Weihnachtsmarkt morgen?



Team III ist gegen 20.00 Uhr dort an der Tränke , macht Deine Frau wieder Kuchen ??


----------



## AnjaR (18. November 2010)

Wir auch


----------



## yogi71 (18. November 2010)

Ich kann nicht!


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir auch



Ich freue mich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht!




Zu dunkel  ........................ schade schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich freue mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermutlich zu trocken.


----------



## yogi71 (18. November 2010)

jenau!


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vermutlich zu trocken.



Ja stimmt


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Team III ist gegen 20.00 Uhr dort an der Tränke , macht Deine Frau wieder Kuchen ??



1. Komme ich auch!
2. An welcher Tränke seit ihr?
3. Backe ich den Kuchen immer selber
4. Schaffe ich es heute nicht mehr


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2010)

Ich glaube wir waren am Münsterplatz. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. November 2010)

Wir sin da, wo was Los ist. Also da wo es Laut ist und viel Glühwein. Oder war das umgedreht?


----------



## joscho (19. November 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> 1. Komme ich auch!



Freut mich sehr 



> 2. An welcher Tränke seit ihr?



Das wird wohl heute das Hauptproblem sein 



> 3. Backe ich den Kuchen immer selber



Ne, heute nicht...



> 4. Schaffe ich es heute nicht mehr



Deswegen dies mal Deine Frau  Du hattest wahrlich genug Zeit Dich vorzubereiten oder Dein Wissen und Deine Fähigkeiten weiter zugeben. Ich will Zupfkuchen


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2010)

Was ist denn damit ???


http://www.mtbsite.de/


Grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, die Seite hatte vorletztes Jahr Spooky eingerichtet.
Schien er aber dieses Jahr nicht weiter zu betreiben...
Da hab ich ne halt andere gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2010)

Wo
letztes jahr doch auch, und nun


----------



## Ommer (19. November 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Wo**?*
> letztes jahr doch auch, und nun



Na, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494707

http://wp.dyndns.tv/


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2010)

So, während Team 3 noch zwei Stunden Fahrt vor sich hat (igittt) und auch die Hennefer Fraktion noch ein Stündchen strampeln muss, sitze ich bereits im Warmen und kann sagen: Nee, war dat schön! 

Und wie die Lampe brennt....

Revanche-Foul dann hoffentlich zu gegebener Zeit in Köln!


----------



## sun909 (20. November 2010)

Suffkopp


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Suffkopp



Genau, der Tom hat gesoffen, das war schon nicht mehr feierlich.

Schön wars.


----------



## joscho (20. November 2010)

Geschafft  Wie nett, dass die Zivilen uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben, das Rot auch für Radfahrer gilt. Ich dachte, die kümmern sich nur noch um Terroristen 
Egal, nett war es - und ganz schön peinlich mit Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ... Ich dachte, die kümmern sich nur noch um Terroristen ...



hamse ja die richtigen erwischt. wat schleppt ihr auch tonerkartuschen mit euch rum


----------



## Merlin (20. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Genau, der Tom hat gesoffen, das war schon nicht mehr feierlich.



Jehova. Jehova.


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

Hach was war das wieder ne schöne Sache gestern aufm Weihnachtsmarkt









Dabei waren 
Soka70,Greywolf, AnjaR, Dart, Surftigresa, Holzlarer und Frau, Daywalker,-Ines-,AndreasMTB, Merlin,
 ultra2, joscho, Konfuzius und Tazz
​


----------



## soka70 (20. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach was war das wieder ne schöne Sache gestern aufm Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... hat mehr Punkte gekostet, als die Tour eingebracht hat!!!! Das kann so nicht weiter gehen.... 

War trotzdem schön!


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... hat mehr Punkte gekostet, als die Tour eingebracht hat!!!! Das kann so nicht weiter gehen....
> 
> War trotzdem schön!





das stimmt wohl !


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hach was war das wieder ne schöne Sache gestern aufm Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat heißt hier eigentlich Frau Daywalker???? Wer hat den vom Brustumfang angefangen zu reden??

Naja, die Hauptsache ist ja, das Ihr alle gut heimgekommen seid. Egal WIE

War ein klasse Abend gestern. Viiiiieeellll gelacht und "gesoffen".

Bis bald.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2010)

Sehr lustisch der Abend. 
Auch die Räder hatten ihren Spaß:





So viel Spaß, dass sie in Schlangenlinien nach Hause fuhren 

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wat heißt hier eigentlich Frau Daywalker???? Wer hat den vom Brustumfang angefangen zu reden??



Frag doch mal Dein Teammitglied* 


* ( Melanie ist schuld )


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2010)

Auch aus Seelscheid ein Danke an die ganze Truppe für den lustigen Abend. Ich glaube, die anderen Besucher des Weihnachtsmarkts dachten, unsere Bikes sind nur Alibi. Auf der Heimfahrt wurden wir um 0:30 Uhr in Siegburg noch von einigen jungen Kerlen gefragt wo wir so fahren (sie kannten den HCM und die Vulkaneifel) und ob wir öfter auch im Dunkeln fahren. Sie wirkten etwas verwirrt, uns so um diese Uhrzeit zu sehen. In dem Moment war es schön zu wissen, das irgenwo bei Köln noch vier Verrückte mit ihren Bikes unterwegs waren. Bei einer Wiederholung sind wir gerne wieder dabei. Nächste Woche Hennef können wir leider nicht.

Lieben Gruß
Anja ind Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wat heißt hier eigentlich Frau Daywalker????...



Weil Spinnig Mädchensache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weil Spinnig Mädchensache ist.


 
Der Spruch kommt genau vom Richtigen.... Lass uns doch einfach mal zusammen fahren. Dann zeige ich Dir gerne mal was so alles "Mädchensache" ist.....

An alle anderen:
Yeah, ein gelungener Abend . Mal wieder richtig ausgiebig gelacht! (Zumindest bis zu dem Moment als der gute Ultra2 die Diskussion Studio oder nicht Studio began....)

Auch ohne Glühwein. Zumindest hatte ich heute keine Kopfschmerzen .

Gerne wieder! Nächste Woche bin ich nur leider schon in Köln verplant.


----------



## Enrgy (20. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...Lass uns doch einfach mal zusammen fahren. Dann zeige ich Dir gerne mal was so alles "Mädchensache" ist.....



 Oh, das dürfte für dich bei den bis kommenden Mai herrschenden Bodenverhältnissen ein kurzes Vergnügen werden...


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> In dem Moment war es schön zu wissen, das irgenwo bei Köln noch vier Verrückte mit ihren Bikes unterwegs waren.
> Lieben Gruß
> Anja ind Jörg




He he , danke für die Blumen


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der Spruch kommt genau vom Richtigen.... ...



Sorry, ich mache kein Spinning.


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2010)

Heute waren wir um Lindlar unterwegs.









Teilweise mußte man sich die Strecke schön saufen.





Es war ganz schön matschig, gut wenn man einen Prototypen Fat Albert Modell 2012 dabei hat. Supernasi würde von einem Technologieträger sprechen.




​


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Teilweise mußte man sich die Strecke schön saufen.



Wenn es sooo matschig war, habt ihr da gleich nach 1km Pause gemacht, weil alle noch so sauber sind?


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn es sooo matschig war, habt ihr da gleich nach 1km Pause gemacht, weil alle noch so sauber sind?



Wechselklamotten und Räder für die Fotos


----------



## sun909 (24. November 2010)

So, für Freitag sieht es ja schwer frisch aus...

Packe mal noch eine Thermoskanne als Reserve ein 

Bringt ihr was "selbstgemachtes" mit?

Bis Freitag dann...


----------



## Tazz (24. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, für Freitag sieht es ja schwer frisch aus...
> 
> Packe mal noch eine Thermoskanne als Reserve ein
> 
> ...



Was man sich alles selbst antut  Freitag nacht -3°C , 

Hmmm , Punschen tut wenn nur der joscho  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2010)

Die Sonja kann das auch


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. November 2010)

Heute Morgen mit dem MTB zur Arbeit gefahren und an die ganzen Papnasen die mit dem Auto zur Arbeit fahren vorbeigefahren.
Und Heute Abend, geht das Grinsen weiter. Bis 18Uhr Deutzer Bahnhof.


----------



## joscho (27. November 2010)

Auf dem Hinweg etwas überrascht ob der weißen Pracht:





An den Rückweg kann ich mich nicht so recht erinnern 

Und dann das Kontrastprogramm zum letzten Jahr. Was da an Umdrehungen fehlte, haben wir dies mal locker nachgeholt. Das die so etwas überhaupt verkaufen dürfen 





Es war mir eine Freude. Schönen Gruß von der Leber


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2010)

Hey , schön das ihr den Rückweg gefunden habt  
die Deutsche Bahn hat uns ganz sanft nach Hause gebracht bei Temperaturen um die 21°C 


Schön war's jedenfalls in Hennef  , und Sonja Danke für das Ticket


----------



## Konfuzius (27. November 2010)

Die Bahnfraktion hat ihre Punkte um 23:55 Uhr eingetragen.
Wie niedlich... 

Bis auf die Strecke war's mal wieder super


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Bahnfraktion hat ihre Punkte um 23:55 Uhr eingetragen.
> Wie niedlich...
> 
> Bis auf die Strecke war's mal wieder super



Wir mußten Bahnfahren, damit der teaminterne Vorsprung nicht zu groß wird.

So und hier die Bildchen, zumindest die die durch die Zensur kamen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> In Hennef ist es doch immer schön und prima, dass du wenigstens das Ticket nutzen konntest!!!
> 
> "Mein" Bike rollt wieder....


----------



## Tazz (28. November 2010)

So , da hab ich doch noch ein sehr schönes Foto auf meinem Handy gefunden 

Sonja im Eierpunsch mit Diätsahne rausch  von letzter Woche .........


----------



## soka70 (28. November 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> So , da hab ich doch noch ein sehr schönes Foto auf meinem Handy gefunden
> 
> Sonja im Eierpunsch mit Diätsahne rausch  von letzter Woche .........



Diese Bilder gehören eindeutig der Vergangenheit an!!!! 

Wir waren heute sehr schön wandern und es geht auch ohne Glühwein, Amaretto oder Eierpunsch!!  

Wie war eure Tour?


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2010)

Unsere Tour ging verdächtig häufig bergauf. Aber nach 840 Hm war damit Schluss und es gab Glühwein in der Schmitzbud.

Es geht auch mit Alkohol.


----------



## GreyWolf (2. Dezember 2010)

es ist malwieder soweit

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11139


----------



## Tazz (3. Dezember 2010)

ich bin dabei


----------



## joscho (4. Dezember 2010)

Nicht gerade sommerlich, aber immerhin etwas Sonne gab es heute





Kleiner Teil des Teams auf kleiner Runde...





... um die Dhünntalsperre.





Winterliche Grüße nach Palma 
joerg


----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch nach Palma 

Ihr hattet gestern richtig gutes Wetter , sieht hier heute in Kölle nicht so richtig rosig aus  es hat hier mehr geregnet als geschneit ....


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2010)

@ultra2,
ist das eigentlich ok, dass der Konfuzius WP-Punkte aus La Palma einträgt  Da ist es doch wärmer, als bei mir im Studio!!!!! (die machen da immer das Fenster auf und lassen die kalte Luft rein...)


@Konfuzius,
Danke  Damit hab' ich mir dann wohl jetzt den Rüffel erspart für meine Punkt aus dem Warmen, die ich nächste Woche einstellen werde 
Weiterhin viel Spass!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @ultra2,
> ist das eigentlich ok, dass der Konfuzius WP-Punkte aus La Palma einträgt  Da ist es doch wärmer, als bei mir im Studio!!!!! (die machen da immer das Fenster auf und lassen die kalte Luft rein...)



Melanie - der Konfuse fährt ja nicht drinnen. Mädchen fahren drinnen. Und du bist eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja wie 

 ...............muß ich jetzt auch drinnen fahren 



@ Melanie wo gehts denn nächste Woche hin ??


----------



## surftigresa (7. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja wie
> 
> ...............muß ich jetzt auch drinnen fahren
> 
> ...


 
ist nicht wirklich logisch der ultra......

na wohin wohl??? nach La Palma


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ist nicht wirklich logisch der ultra......
> 
> na wohin wohl??? nach La Palma



So, noch mal laaaaaangsam. Deeeeer Kooonnfuuse fäääährt im waaarmen aaabeeer drauuusen. Duuuu fäääährst im waaarmen aaaber driinnnen. Uuund driinnnen faaahren geeeeht gaaar niiicht.

Du solltest also auf La Palma nicht zuviel drinnen fahren. Viel Spass


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> na wohin wohl??? nach La Palma



... ins Nachbarzimmer.

Wir fahren zwar im Warmen und draußen, aber auch im Regen


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wir fahren zwar im Warmen und draußen, aber auch im Regen



Das ist aber Schade  , wir fahren aber auf Glatteis ........ is nicht wirklich besser 

Dann genieße den Regen ....


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... ins Nachbarzimmer.
> 
> Wir fahren zwar im Warmen und draußen, aber auch im Regen



wart' mal ab, das wird ab Freitag besser


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> wart' mal ab, das wird ab Freitag besser




Recht so Melanie 

 nimm den driss Schnee mit nach Palma


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Es geht weiter


----------



## surftigresa (8. Dezember 2010)

@Konfuzius
wie hat Euch der Camino Real gefallen? Steht bei mir auch noch auf der ToDoListe.

Fliegt Ihr eigentlich Freitag schon zurück oder sehen wir uns noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2010)

Die gesamte Tour heute war super.
Reventon ist auch klasse.
War leider nebelig und etwas feucht.

Wir fliegen Freitag zurück.


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> es ist malwieder soweit
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11139



Sorry Sascha .

Ich passe heute bei der Fahrtechnik, das Wetter ist mir zu fies und der Waldboden besteht sicher nur aus Matsch 

Allen anderen Tapferen Leuten die an der Fahrtechnik teilnehmen, viel Erfolg und viel Spaß 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## GreyWolf (12. Dezember 2010)

macht nix, musste eh canceln, mir gings/gehts nciht gut.

ein andermal wieder


----------



## joscho (13. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung


----------



## joscho (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

der Benutzung von Radwegen stehe ich im allgemeinen schon differenziert gegenüber, aber bei der aktuellen Witterung und den oft schlecht bis gar nicht gepflegten Wegen zieht es ja auch Andere auf die Fahrbahn. Hier mal etwas rechtlicher Hintergrund;

http://www.lto.de/de/html/nachricht...en-auf-den-Verkehr-in-Staedten-und-Gemeinden/

Herr _Adolf Rebler _ist wohl kein Radfahrer und führt deshalb die vielen anderen aktuell geltenden Einschränkungen der Radwegbenutzungspflicht nicht auf. Deshalb zum Nachtisch;

http://www.adfc.de/Verkehr--Recht/R...d-Radweg/Rennrad-und-Radwegebenutzungspflicht

Nein, hat nicht wirklich was mit Rennrädern zu tun  Besonders Pkt. 3 sollte man kennen.

Wünsche unfallfreies radeln, egal auf welchem Weg.
joerg


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Benutzung von Radwegen stehe ich im allgemeinen schon differenziert gegenüber, aber bei der aktuellen Witterung und den oft schlecht bis gar nicht gepflegten Wegen zieht es ja auch Andere auf die Fahrbahn. Hier mal etwas rechtlicher Hintergrund;
> 
> ...




*Ja, sehr geil*  ...... aber gut zu wissen das ich auch auf der Strasse fahren darf und kräftig zurück pöbeln kann wenn wer nicht damit Einverstanden ist das ich gerade dort rum rolle 


Ich hätte auch so ne Verordnung zu ...*Weihnachtsbäumen *



 [FONT="]Dienstweihnachtsbäume[/FONT][URL="http://www.smilies.4-user.de"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
  [FONT="]Bezirksregierung Tübingen [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Adressaten siehe Verteiler [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Unser Zeichen: 2010-12-09/XMAS [/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Arbeitsorganisationsrichtlinien über die Handhabung und Verwendung von Nadelbäumen kleineren oder mittleren Wuchses, die in Diensträumen Verwendung als Dienstweihnachtsbäume finden (ArbOrgRichtl. Dwbm, Fassung vom 01.12.99) [/FONT][/B]

  [FONT="]Dienstweihnachtsbäume (Dwbm) sind Weihnachtsbäume natürlichen Ursprungs oder natürlichen Bäumen nachgebildete Weihnachtsbäume, die zur Weihnachtszeit/ Adventszeit in Diensträumen aufgestellt werden. [/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Aufstellen von Dwbm [/FONT][/B]

  [FONT="]Dwbm dürfen nur von sachkundigem Personal nach Anweisung des unmittelbaren Vorgesetzten aufgestellt werden. Dieser hat darauf zu achten, dass[/FONT]
  [FONT="]a)     [/FONT][FONT="]der Dwbm mit seinem unteren, der Spitze entgegengesetzten Ende in einen zur Aufnahme von Baumenden geeigneten Halter eingebracht und befestigt wird,[/FONT]
  [FONT="]b)     [/FONT][FONT="]der Dwbm in der Haltevorrichtung derart verkeilt wird, dass er senkrecht steht (in schwierigen Fällen ist ein zweiter Beamter hinzuzuziehen, der die Senkrechtstellung überwacht, bzw. durch Zurufe wie "mehr links, mehr rechts" usw. korrigiert),[/FONT]
  [FONT="]c)     [/FONT][FONT="]im Unfallbereich des Dwbm keine zerbrechlichen oder durch umfallende Dwbm in ihrer Funktion zu beeinträchtigenden Anlagen vorhanden sind.[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Behandlung der Beleuchtung [/FONT][/B]

  [FONT="]Die Dwbm sind mit weihnachtlichem Behang nach Maßgabe des Dienststellenleiters zu versehen. Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung, deren Leuchtwirkung auf Verbrennen eines Brennstoffes mit Flammenwirkung beruht (sog. Kerzen) dürfen nur Verwendung finden, wenn:[/FONT]
  [FONT="]a)     [/FONT][FONT="]die Bediensteten über die Gefahren von Feuersbrünsten hinreichend unterrichtet sind und[/FONT]
  [FONT="]b)     [/FONT][FONT="]während der Brennzeit der Beleuchtungskörper ein in der Feuerbekämpfung unterwiesener Beamter mit Feuerlöscher bereit steht.[/FONT]

  [B][FONT="]Aufführung von Krippenspielen und Absingen von Weihnachtsliedern [/FONT][/B]

  [FONT="]In Dienststellen mit ausreichendem Personal können Krippenspiele unter Leitung  eines erfahrenen Vorgesetzten zur Aufführung gelangen. Zu Besetzung sind folgende in der Personalplanung vorzusehende Personen nötig: [/FONT]

  [FONT=Symbol]·         [/FONT][FONT="]Maria: mögl. weibl. Bedienstete oder ähnliche Person[/FONT]
·         [FONT="]Joseph: älterer Beamter mit Bart[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·         [/FONT][FONT="]Kind: kleinwüchsiger Beamter (ggf. Azubi oder Anwärter)[/FONT]
·         [FONT="]Esel und Schafe: geeignete Beamte aus verschiedenen Laufbahnen[/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·         [/FONT][FONT="]Heilige drei Könige: sehr religiöse Beamte[/FONT]

·         [FONT="]Zum Absingen von Weihnachtsliedern stellen sich die Bediensteten unter Anleitung [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·         [/FONT][FONT="]eines Vorgesetzten ganz zwanglos nach Dienstgraden geordnet um den Dwbm auf. [/FONT]
·         [FONT="]Eventl. vorhandene Weihnachtsgeschenke können bei dieser Gelegenheit durch [/FONT]
  [FONT=Symbol]·         [/FONT][FONT="]einen Vorgesetzten in gestalt eines Weihnachtsmannes an die Untergebenen verteilt [/FONT]
·         [FONT="]werden. Dabei sind die einschlägigen Vorschriften über die Annahme von Geschenken im Dienst unbedingt zu beachten. Der Personalrat ist zu beteiligen. [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Im Auftrage     Beglaubigt: [/FONT]
  [FONT="]gez. Knecht    gez. Ruprecht [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Verteiler: [/FONT]

  [FONT="]Dezernentinnen und Dezernenten aller Außenstellen im Bezirk Tübingen (mit je 25 Überdrucken für Grundschulen, Orientierungsstufen, Hauptschulen und Sonderschulen sowie Sekundarschulen) [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Dezernentinnen und Dezernenten für die allgemein bildenden Gymnasien [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Damen und Herren Schulleiterinnen und Schulleiter der privaten Gymnasien im [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Regierungsbezirk [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Damen und Herren Schulleiterinnen und Schulleiter der Berufsbildenden Schulen[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (14. Dezember 2010)




----------



## joscho (18. Dezember 2010)

Ganz schön schattig war es 





Aber ich musste mit dem Albert mal Gassi gehen ...





und kitschige Bilder machen


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Dezember 2010)

Hätte auch noch ein Kitschbild von heute:


----------



## Tazz (19. Dezember 2010)

Sehr winterliches Foto lieber Ralf  

Winterlich hatten wir's auch Abends auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Kölle ob dem Heumarkt an der Eisfläche ..... 
Glühwein und Eierpunsch wurden vertilgt 

 und die Arme die nichts Trinken konnte hat gefrohren was das Zeug hielt 



Es waren sehr winterharte Leute dabei, zum einen Surftigresa gerade aus (La Palma +25°C ) mit Rad auf schmalen Reifen,oder Sun909 der eine Weihnachtsfeier für uns unterbrochen hat damit er mit uns schön frieren konnte  Der Held des Abends war aber Daywalker der aus Alfter mit dem Rad ankam  joscho und Konfuzius waren auch mit dem Bike da , hatten es aber nicht so weit wie Thomas, Soka70, Handlampe, Redfraggel, Stund-beck und Freckles kamen mit der Bahn  ultra2 und ich sind auch mit dem Rad angereist ...
*
Schön das ihr alle gekommen seit*


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2010)

Fotos zu gestern abend gibbet später. Ich muß jetzt an den Ar... der Welt.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hier nun die versprochenen Fotos vom Weihnachtsmarkttreffen Teil 3


----------



## Freckles (20. Dezember 2010)

Klasse Bilder . Ein klasse Abend war es auch, lustig, feucht-fröhlich, mit Schneegestöber und allem drum und dran, einfach herrlissch!


----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2010)

Hier was für den Homo Digitalis; 

THE DIGITAL STORY OF NATIVITY 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZrf0PbAGSk"]YouTube        - THE DIGITAL STORY OF NATIVITY - ( or Christmas 2.0 )[/nomedia]


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Hier was für den Homo Digitalis;
> 
> THE DIGITAL STORY OF NATIVITY
> YouTube        - THE DIGITAL STORY OF NATIVITY - ( or Christmas 2.0 )



Goil


----------



## Enrgy (23. Dezember 2010)

Das heißt also, mit entsprechender DoS-Attacke auf Google wäre uns der ganze Kram erspart geblieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. Dezember 2010)

Ach ist doch immer so, wenn es der Eine nicht macht, dann macht es der Andere


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte ewig Weihnachtslieder spielen


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich könnte ewig Weihnachtslieder spielen



Aber du spielst schon weiterhin Blockflöte oder?


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2010)

Sehr cool


----------



## BulliOlli (24. Dezember 2010)

Die können sogar "Alle meine Entchen"  - von meinem Sohnemann (7 Jahre) dirigiert.

Super, Micha - so bekommt man die Kinder zum musizieren


----------



## Langenfelder (24. Dezember 2010)

bei mir funktz net


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> bei mir funktz net



Vielleicht bist du einfach noch nicht alt genug.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## BulliOlli (24. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Danke und die gleichen Wünsche zurück

Man braucht allerdings gar kein Bike, um zu stürzen... 

Man (konkret = ICH) kann sich auch beim Schlittenfahren den Daumen brechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2010)

Auch Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und guten Start ins neue Jahr! Bis demnächst

Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Die TT-Zentrale wünscht allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen 
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ( das mit dem Rutschen nicht zu wörtlich nehmen )!
Uwe, Thomas und Barbara




 



​


----------



## AnjaR (24. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße aus dem zuerst vereistem und jetzt wieder tief verschneitem Naafbachtal wünschen 

Anja und Jörg   

Wir hoffen Ihr kommt alle gesund und munter über die Feiertage und ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2010)

[FONT="][SIZE=4]noch flott eine kleine Weisheit für euch:[/SIZE][/FONT][B][I][FONT="]



Man kann ohne Liebe Holz hacken, Ziegel formen, Eisen schmieden.[/FONT][/I][/B]

*[FONT="]Aber mit Menschen kann man nicht ohne Liebe umgehen.
von
[/FONT][/I][/B][B][I][FONT="] Leo Tolstoi


Frohes Fest 


[/FONT]*​


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> [FONT="][SIZE=4]noch flott eine kleine Weisheit für euch:[/SIZE][/FONT][B][I][FONT="]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Gedanke, gerade an Weihnachten, dem Fest der Liebe!


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2010)

Wir waren heute auch im Schnee. Es war gar nicht so schlimm, aber schlimm wars teilweise trotzdem.


----------



## AnjaR (27. Dezember 2010)

Schön, dass Ihr fahren könnt. 
Hier geht momentan gar nicht´s. Die Wege sind, wo gelaufen wurde, vereist. Die Straßen mit halb getautem Matsch bedeckt und nur halb so breit wie sonst:kotz:. Nicht vereiste Wege sind bei ca. 25 cm tiefem Schnee nur bergab befahrbar. Leider geht´s hier aber immer direkt wieder rauf.
Was soll´s. Es sieht auf jeden Fall toll aus, wenn man im eigenen Vorgarten riesen Schneeberge hat .

Gruß 
Anja


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2010)

Nun ja, war nicht an allen Stellen einfach;




Manchmal einfach unmöglich;




Und meist einfach schön;


----------



## soka70 (27. Dezember 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Manchmal einfach unmöglich;



.... und ich sach noch: kein Schiebebild in der Ebene!!!! 

Schön war`s!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2010)

Na gut, dann nur Fahr- und Saufbilder:


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2010)

Immer wieder fein bei euch in den Fred zu schauen......schöne Bilder das.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja Uwe, da wir eher selten was gehaltvolles zu sagen haben, spammen wir uns gegenseitig mit Bildern zu.

Wenn das meins wäre, würde ich es dir zur Verfügung stellen.





Isses aber nicht.


----------



## Holzlarer (28. Dezember 2010)

Tolle Winterstimmungen

Jau würd ich auch machen, wenns meins wäre

VG Dirk


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2010)

ich würde das Bild auch in den anderen Fred schubsen .......joscho


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2010)

Teile vom Team waren heute im lokalen Forst radwandern... 
Was nicht platt getreten ist, ist quasi unfahrbar.
Selbst bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2010)

Der andere Teil war in der Wahnerheide. Geschmeidig gings dort allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## joscho (30. Dezember 2010)

Schon wieder im Schnee spielen gewesen;














Mein Bild des Tages - mit Bike und Bikerin;





Danke, war schön mit Euch 
joerg


----------



## Tazz (30. Dezember 2010)

Team III heute komplett 





Auch heute mal wieder in der Wahnerheide 









​
Der Schnee ist hart  , die Luft ist trocken  und die Sonne war teilweise auch dabei  .

Danke für die nette Tour


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
ã
ã
2 - 3 Fahrer habe ich schon beisammen, hÃ¤tte von Euch jemand Lust bei der Jagd mitzumachen? Der Termin steht fÃ¼r den 20. - 22.Mai, natÃ¼rlich mit Campen auf der Manie.

Bei Interesse in der IG *24h von Finale Ligure 2011 KBU *anmelden.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
> ã
> ã
> ...



Sorry JÃ¶rg, wir sind nicht verrÃ¼ckt, nur sonderlich. Und auf jeden Fall zu alt.


----------



## Tazz (31. Dezember 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo,
> FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
> ã
> ã
> ...



Sorry  da bin ich nicht verrÃ¼ckt genug fÃ¼r  aber viel Erfolg bei der suche  .


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

Nicht Verrückt genug?? Zu Alt?? Dabei dachte ich, wer im Winter bei Eis und Schnee für 2 - 10 Glühwein, Eierpuntsch etc. von Köln nach Bonn mit dem Rad fährt, hat genau die richtige Qualifikation für ein paar nette Runden mal bei Sonne und Meer.

Trotzdem Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr und rutscht gut rüber.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Tazz (31. Dezember 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Nicht Verrückt genug?? Zu Alt?? Dabei dachte ich, wer im Winter bei Eis und Schnee für 2 - 10 Glühwein, Eierpuntsch etc. von Köln nach Bonn mit dem Rad fährt, hat genau die richtige Qualifikation für ein paar nette Runden mal bei Sonne und Meer.
> 
> Trotzdem Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr und rutscht gut rüber.
> 
> Anja & Jörg



 Danke schön 

Fürs neue Jahe 2011 wünsche ich euch
soviel Glück,wie der Regen tropfen hat ,
soviel Liebe wie die Sonne strahlen hat
und soviel Gutes wie der Regenbogen farben hat 

P.S.: ist von einem Unbekannten verfaßt....
aber von mir auch gewünscht ​


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche dem Team III ein erfolgreiches, gesundes und sturfreies Jahr 2011


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2011)

Das selbe für Dich lieber Thomas 

Das war heute wohl ein Matschschneekampftag im TT Land  gut das ich und ultra2 hier bei nus auf der Strasse fahren konnten ...


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2011)

Liebes Team III

Alles Gute noch nachträglich zum neuen Jahr 

Iris & Micha


----------



## ultra2 (3. Januar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Liebes Team III
> 
> Alles Gute noch nachträglich zum neuen Jahr
> 
> Iris & Micha



Hallo Iris, hallo Micha,

euch auch alles erdenklich Gute für 2011. Auf das man sich vielleicht öfter sieht als 2010.


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2011)

Da die in GL kein Rennen mehr auf die Reihe kriegen wohl eher weniger ...   

Aber wir arbeiten dran. Iris Eltern wohnen ja in der Nähe von Eifgen & Co.


----------



## sun909 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ihr Team III er!

Hoffe, ihr seid gut in das neue Jahr gerutscht und wieder fleißig auf dem Radel (Punkte, Punkte, Punkte  )

Habt ihr von eurem selbstgebrautem eigentlich noch was über?
Könnten wir ja eine nette Tour nochmal veranstalten, ich würde auch meinen Flachmann wieder beisteuern 

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## joscho (3. Januar 2011)

Hi,

solltet ihr noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach guten Vorsätzen sein,  so gibt es hier ein wenig Inspiration 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXI80TqAMQQ&feature=player_embedded#! 

Ein Vorsatz für 2010 ist natürlich die erneute Teilnahme in Limburg (25. Juni) 
http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/nl/deelnemen/inschrijven/

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (3. Januar 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Ein Vorsatz für 2010 ist natürlich die erneute Teilnahme in Limburg (25. Juni)
> http://www.limburgsmooiste.nl/nl/deelnemen/inschrijven/
> 
> ciao...
> joerg




... ist eingetragen!!!!  (Ich kann ja nicht früh genug anfangen.... )


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Liebes Team III
> 
> Alles Gute noch nachträglich zum neuen Jahr
> 
> Iris & Micha



Hui 

ich hab ja sooooooooooooo lange nix mehr von euch gesehen/gelesen 

Euch auch alles liebe für 2011 



sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Team III er!
> 
> Hoffe, ihr seid gut in das neue Jahr gerutscht und wieder fleißig auf dem Radel (Punkte, Punkte, Punkte
> 
> ...



Oh je , ja wir sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Strasse rauf *und *runter gerutscht  ich hoffe Du auch 

Lieber Carsten , so ne Tour ist ja noch mit Merlin offen , ich denke da können wir den joscho noch mal beknien  damit der Jung lecker Eierpunsch Bastelt 



soka70 schrieb:


> ... ist eingetragen!!!!  (Ich kann ja nicht früh genug anfangen.... )


Jeder braucht so seinen Anlauf liebe Sonja  ich könnte Dich auch ne Woche vorher dann jeden Tag erneut Erinnern  .


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Januar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... ist eingetragen!!!!



Wecker gestellt?


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wecker gestellt?




.....................


----------



## AnjaR (3. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten , so ne Tour ist ja noch mit Merlin offen , ich denke da können wir den joscho noch mal beknien  damit der Jung lecker Eierpunsch Bastelt


 
Hallo TEAM III,
da würden wir uns auch gerne mit einklinken, da wir beim Treffen auf dem Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt nicht konnten. Gerne bringen wir dann auch was mit.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## soka70 (3. Januar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wecker gestellt?



natürlich!!!!


----------



## Tazz (3. Januar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo TEAM III,
> da würden wir uns auch gerne mit einklinken, da wir beim Treffen auf dem Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt nicht konnten. Gerne bringen wir dann auch was mit.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Sehr schön


----------



## joscho (3. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Habt ihr von eurem selbstgebrautem eigentlich noch was über?



Da bleibt normalerweise nichts von übrig  Aber die Zutaten sind ganzjährig zu bekommen - sollte also nicht das Problem sein 



> Könnten wir ja eine nette Tour nochmal veranstalten, ich würde auch meinen Flachmann wieder beisteuern



Also Alkis auf Tour - wenn das Wetter mal wieder mitspielt.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2011)

Meine Limburg Nr. lautet: A1870


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2011)

Seit wann korrespondiert die Startnummer mit dem Geburtsjahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Seit wann korrespondiert die Startnummer mit dem Geburtsjahr?



Nur in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Langenfelder (4. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Meine Limburg Nr. lautet: A1870


 
und was bed. das A


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und was bed. das A



Ausnahmefall


----------



## Merlin (4. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten , so ne Tour ist ja noch mit Merlin offen , ich denke da können wir den joscho noch mal beknien  damit der Jung lecker Eierpunsch Bastelt




Da wäre der Tom auch nicht abgeneigt, wober er erstmal wieder gesund werden müsste...


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ausnahmefall



Ausnahmeerscheinung heißt das.



Merlin schrieb:


> Da wäre der Tom auch nicht abgeneigt, wober er erstmal wieder gesund werden müsste...



Dann warten wir auf den Tom. Der Winter ist ja noch laaaaaang.


----------



## Tazz (4. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Da wäre der Tom auch nicht abgeneigt, wober er erstmal wieder gesund werden müsste...



Nee Tom 
der joscho hat doch die Medizin  

Wünsche Dir aber gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Carsten , so ne Tour ist ja noch mit Merlin offen , ich denke da können wir den joscho noch mal beknien  damit der Jung lecker Eierpunsch Bastelt



jup, das meinte ich auch. Hatten wir bei dem ein oder anderen Glühwein ja schon einmal drüber gesprochen 

grüße


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> jup, das meinte ich auch. Hatten wir bei dem ein oder anderen Glühwein ja schon einmal drüber gesprochen
> 
> grüße






dann muß jetzt nur noch der kleine Thomas wieder fit werden ​


----------



## ultra2 (5. Januar 2011)

Renate und ich hatten eine Erscheinung







Er will auch ganz bestimmt dieses Jahr mit uns fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Renate und ich hatten eine Erscheinung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jiiiiiiippppppppiiiiiiiii  eeeehhheeeee der Jürgen


----------



## AnjaR (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Renate,
fahrt Ihr am WE bei dem Wetter?
Dürften wir uns dann anschließen? Alleine krieg ich mich nicht motiviert.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Tazz (7. Januar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Renate,
> fahrt Ihr am WE bei dem Wetter?
> Dürften wir uns dann anschließen? Alleine krieg ich mich nicht motiviert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Anja ,

Wenn eine Straßenrunde euch begeistern kann  dann gerne  es wäre im Wald eher eine Schlammschlacht 


Wobei wir selbst noch garnix ausgemacht haben ....  aber wir werden sicher was fahren


----------



## Dart (7. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo Anja ,
> 
> Wenn eine Straßenrunde euch begeistern kann  dann gerne  es wäre im Wald eher eine Schlammschlacht
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
mit netten Mitfahrern geht´s auch mal auf der Straße.
Hier sind die Wege im Wald mit Eis und Wassermatsch bedeckt, daher ist eh nur Asphalt sinnvoll.
Am liebsten würden wir morgen fahren, am Sonntag müssen wir um 14 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.
Wäre schön wenn´s irgendwie klappt.

Gruß

Anja + Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (7. Januar 2011)

12.00h Parkplatz KFL, Straßenrunde im Bergischen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2011)

Wo un wat is dat??







Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wo un wat is dat??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, Thomas 

Das ist TT Land mit immer noch nicht schmelzendem pappigen klebrigen und fiesen *SCHNEE  *



Grüße Renate


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,

wir wollten ja gerne gleich bei Euch dazustoßen. Bitte helft doch mal unwissenden Landeiern, welcher ist denn der "KFL"-Parkplatz?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Januar 2011)

Die navitaugliche Adresse ist:

51109 Köln (Brück), Am Wildwechsel

Dort ist ein Wanderparkplatz.
Liegt nahe der Ausfahrt "Refrath" an der A4.

Hier die Karte: http://maps.google.de/?daddr=k%F6ln+am+wildwechsel


----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die navitaugliche Adresse ist:
> 
> 51109 Köln (Brück), Am Wildwechsel
> 
> ...



Das hast Du sehr schön gemacht  Danke Ralf


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

Super, schönen Dank.

Bis gleich

Jörg


----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2011)

So da sind wir wieder zurück 

Auf Strassen und nicht auf Abwegen ........
joscho,Dart und ultra2




ultra,AnjaR und asphaltjunkie




Konfuzius








Es hat mir mal wieder sehr viel freude gemacht mit euch zu radeln 
Grüße Tazz ​


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Team III,

schöne Tour heute, danke fürs mitnehmen. Alleine wären wir heute auch gefahren, aber sicher nicht so ausgiebig.

Im Sommer werden wir zusammen auch eine Tour hier im Naafbachtal und Umgebung fahren.

Viele Grüße
Anja & Jörg


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hallo Team III,
> 
> schöne Tour heute, danke fürs mitnehmen. Alleine wären wir heute auch gefahren, aber sicher nicht so ausgiebig.
> 
> ...




Es gibt doch gar keinen Sommer im Naafbachtal. Um uns an die dort ganzjährige Feuchtigkeit zu gewöhnen, fahren wir heute mal Hochwasser ansehen in Köln.


----------



## AnjaR (9. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch gar keinen Sommer im Naafbachtal. Um uns an die dort ganzjährige Feuchtigkeit zu gewöhnen, fahren wir heute mal Hochwasser ansehen in Köln.


 

Sommer ist dann, wenn der Matsch warm ist.


Nehmt heute Schwimmflossen mit, ich glaube Ihr bekommt am Rhein nasse Füße.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch gar keinen Sommer im Naafbachtal. Um uns an die dort ganzjährige Feuchtigkeit zu gewöhnen, fahren wir heute mal Hochwasser ansehen in Köln.



Doch doch ... und Ihr wart schon da Sommer im Naafbachtal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. Januar 2011)

Jaaaaaaa das war nett 

Wo hast Du Dich denn die letzten Wochen Versteckt  lange nix mehr gemeinsam geradelt


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2011)

Bleiben wir mal in der Gegenwart. Heute war Hochwassertourismus angesagt.

Die waren gucken.







Und haben das gesehen.






Es ist sogar schon zu unserem Heiligsten vorgedrungen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaa das war nett
> 
> Wo hast Du Dich denn die letzten Wochen Versteckt  lange nix mehr gemeinsam geradelt



Ja das stimmt leider  meine Form ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden . Hoffendlich habe ich das Rad fahren nicht verlernt ...es muss wieder los gehen ..motivier mich mal


----------



## AnjaR (9. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider  meine Form ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden . Hoffendlich habe ich das Rad fahren nicht verlernt ...es muss wieder los gehen ..motivier mich mal


 
Hi Sven,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. Geht´s denn wieder mit dem Biken?
Wenn ja, meld Dich , wenn Du vormittags mal ne ruhige Runde fahren möchtest. Von mir nach Höffen ist js nicht weit.


----------



## soka70 (9. Januar 2011)

Liebe(r) Sven(ja), auch das Frauenforum wartet auf dich...   Komm` in die Pedale Jung!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (9. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir mal in der Gegenwart. Heute war Hochwassertourismus angesagt.
> 
> Die waren gucken.
> 
> ...




...sieht eher nach Heissgetränk mit Sahne und %%%% aus 

Was macht der Dioxinfreie Eierpunsch? Schon in Arbeit oder hat sich der Merlin noch nicht zu einem Termin geäußert?

Gruesse


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...sieht eher nach Heissgetränk mit Sahne und %%%% aus
> 
> Was macht der Dioxinfreie Eierpunsch? Schon in Arbeit oder hat sich der Merlin noch nicht zu einem Termin geäußert?
> 
> Gruesse



Siehst du nicht das Hochwasser in der Tonne?

Tom möchte erst gesund werden. Irgendwie verständlich.


----------



## Merlin (10. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Tom möchte erst gesund werden. Irgendwie verständlich.



..was konkret bedeutet: Diese Woche ist noch Schonfrist, ab dem WE wäre ich dann wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## Tazz (10. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider  meine Form ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden . Hoffendlich habe ich das Rad fahren nicht verlernt ...es muss wieder los gehen ..motivier mich mal




Hallo lieber Sven 

Schau mal was der Andreas in *(Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung) *für Dich geschrieben hat 
Da mußt Du ja quasi los 

Ja, und die Mädels aus dem Frauenforum weinen auch schon das Du dich so dünne gemacht hast ... 

Mit mir kannst Du natürlich auch immer los  

 



Wo ist denn der Olli  ich glaub der war auch schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad ..... den mußt Du dann auch unbedingt mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2011)

Süß, nur für uns 

"Voor inschrijvingen van personen die NIET beschikken over een Nederlands  Bankrekeningnummer hebben wij een apart inschrijfformulier aangemaakt.  Klik op buitenland of op de link in de eerste regel van het inschrijfformulier."


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> ..was konkret bedeutet: Diese Woche ist noch Schonfrist, ab dem WE wäre ich dann wieder einsatzbereit.



hm,
schlechtes Timing, bin nächste Woche komplett dicht bzw. im Lande ohne Radel unterwegs 

Nun denn, dann viel Spaß 

grüße


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> schlechtes Timing, bin nächste Woche komplett dicht



Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben  Aber seit wann hält das vom radeln ab


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2011)

wer sprach davon, dass mich % vom Radeln abhalten?

Nur die Entfernung mit Berlin bzw. Würzburg schreckt ab. 

Gäb soviele Punkte, da wäre ich ja für den Rest des Winters arbeitslos auf dem Radel 

Ne ne, macht dann mal ohne mich.

grüße


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Sven
> 
> Schau mal was der Andreas in *(Touren durch die Wahner Heide und Umgebung) *für Dich geschrieben hat
> Da mußt Du ja quasi los
> ...



Ja das nenn ich motivation  ...da kann ich ja gar nicht anders als ne runde zu fahren


----------



## surftigresa (11. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gäb soviele Punkte, da wäre ich ja für den Rest des Winters arbeitslos auf dem Radel


 
Glaub' ich nicht, bei dem Rückstand den Du hast 

*schnell wegduck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (12. Januar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne ne, macht dann mal ohne mich.



Nö, das Ganze muss ja nicht unbedingt nächste Woche stattfinden...


----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2011)

Kontrolliert mal eure SRAM-Kettenschlösser.

Für "N" und "M" gibt es eine Rückrufaktion; http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/service/PowerLock.pdf

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2011)

Gilt doch scheinbar nur für 10-Gang ?

Meine haben jetzt 8000km gehalten, dann werden sie nun auch nicht mehr platzen


----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Gilt doch scheinbar nur für 10-Gang ?



Weiß nicht. Aber mal die Brille suchen und nachschauen ist ja nicht der Aufwand.



> Meine haben jetzt 8000km gehalten, dann werden sie nun auch nicht mehr platzen



Nach der Logik fahren Deine Urenkel noch damit


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. Januar 2011)

......?


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2011)

Die Sache scheint ja nun wirklich schon 1,5 Jahre zurück zu liegen und NUR 10fach zu betreffen. Also keine Panik. 
Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2011)

Was glaubst Du wie alt meine Kettenschlösser sind 

Danke fürs klären (hätten die auch mal klar und deutlich ins PDF schreiben können).

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Januar 2011)

Der Spruch des Tages kam heute von einer Hundebesitzerin.

Sie, den Finger auf uns gerichtet, mit mahnender Stimme zu ihrem Hund:
"Nein! Nicht zu den Leuten! Da machst Du Dich schmutzig!"


----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2011)

Genial  Kann man nur hoffen das sie keine Kinder hat.


----------



## Tazz (15. Januar 2011)

Wieso ?  der Hund darf dann einfach nicht mit dem Kind spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (15. Januar 2011)

Heute im anderen KF unterwegs gewesen

Viel Wasser





Viel Matsch





Wenig Mitfahrer


----------



## ultra2 (16. Januar 2011)

Heute waren wir mal kurz am Drachenfels.


----------



## Tazz (16. Januar 2011)

Stimmt   

   ,  heute nur mal kurz zu den 7 Bergen ....


Der Drache beißt nicht mehr 




Da schauen die Jungs recht unbeeindruckt 




Wolle haben wir wo anders eingefangen ....




Und dann mußten wir ja auch mal schauen was das Hochwasser dort anrichtet ! 




Und dem haben wir uns heut auch widersetzt......


​


----------



## sibby08 (16. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und dem haben wir uns heut auch wiedersetzt......
> 
> 
> ​


 
Da geht es doch nur um gefährdete Fußgänger 

Ach, ähm

*Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen noch!*


----------



## Tazz (16. Januar 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da geht es doch nur um gefährdete Fußgänger
> 
> Ach, ähm
> 
> *Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen noch!*



Uuuuuuuuuuuuddddddooooooooo 

Danke schön  das selbe für Dich


----------



## ultra2 (16. Januar 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da geht es doch nur um gefährdete Fußgänger
> 
> Ach, ähm
> 
> *Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen noch!*



Ein Udo, ein Udo

Dir auch


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir mal kurz am Drachenfels.



Derweil haben wir schon mal ein wenig für T3 2011 explor ...  ... ausgekundschaftet.


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2011)

Junge Junge Ralf  da habt ihr aber viel Zeit gestern abgespult....war der Boden so zäh das ihr nicht schneller konntet ? 
Hoffe Du hast ein paar nette Trails für uns gefunden


----------



## Handlampe (17. Januar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Das Bild find ich übrigens sehr nominationswürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (17. Januar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Junge Junge Ralf  da habt ihr aber viel Zeit gestern abgespult....war der Boden so zäh das ihr nicht schneller konntet ?
> Hoffe Du hast ein paar nette Trails für uns gefunden



Ziemlich zäh stellenweise.
Aber auf Explorertouren sind ja auch nicht immer alle Wege radtauglich 
Mal sehen, die eine oder andere Passage würd ich schon gern einbauen 



Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Bild find ich übrigens sehr nominationswürdig.



Wenn Du magst, kannst Du's haben 
Schnegge ist nur leider mal wieder zu schnell und unscharf geworden.
Aber Jörg hat an der Stelle auch Fotos gemacht. Frag den mal vorher, vielleicht ist da ja noch ein Gelungeneres bei.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Bild find ich übrigens sehr nominationswürdig.



Ja, so gülden leuchtendes Herbstlaub ist schon was feines 

Das erste Bild erinnert mich stark an den Weg bei der Hofschaft Purd...

Falls ihr tatsächlich am Puder Bach wart, ist es dort halbwegs fahrbar oder liegen alle 50m Bäume quer?


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das erste Bild erinnert mich stark an den Weg bei der Hofschaft Purd...



Komisch, mich auch.


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Januar 2011)

Wirklich komisch... 

Umgefallene Bäume hielten sich in Grenzen, dafür gab's noch Schneefelder


----------



## Schnegge (18. Januar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, kannst Du's haben
> Schnegge ist nur leider mal wieder zu schnell und unscharf geworden.
> Aber Jörg hat an der Stelle auch Fotos gemacht. Frag den mal vorher, vielleicht ist da ja noch ein Gelungeneres bei.



hab die Bilder noch nicht auf dem PC angeschaut... werde aber die Tage was Hochladen... 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schnegge (19. Januar 2011)

So hier sind die Bilder...

...hier hatte der Konfuse noch zu lachen...




...dann wollte er flüchten...




...an der Knochenmühle wurde die Tour so langsam zum Knochenjob..




...und im Eifgental fuhr der Konfuse  auch noch in die falsche Richtung...




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Heute zu dritt in den Wupperbergen. Immer wieder nett.


----------



## Tazz (30. Januar 2011)

*Stimmt super Bike Wetter *
*Super schöne Aussichten* 

*.....einfach herrlich*



















​


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

Ups, da wär ich ja fast schon wieder über den McKenzie-Fahrer gestolpert. 

Puh, nochmal Glück gehabt, andere Talseite gewählt...


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Januar 2011)

Ein anderer Teil des Teams war ein wenig rollen im Königsforst...


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Muß der obere Teil vom Königsforst sein. War ich schon Jahre nicht mehr.

@Änärdschie - Habe meine Aufkleber wieder - guckst du


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Ich würd' mal eher sagen, der "holländische" Teil vom Königsforst


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würd' mal eher sagen, der "holländische" Teil vom Königsforst



Ups, ist doch größer als ich dachte. Allerdings auch Holland.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Änärdschie - Habe meine Aufkleber wieder - guckst du...



Sehr schön! Bist du schon bei den anonymen L.villern angemeldet? Hilfe allgemeiner Art wäre auch hier zu finden


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Liebe Team III ler,

gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden! 

Bitte lasst mich wissen, sollte es euren Weg irgendwie kreuzen .... 

Hier gibt's mehr Infos! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...00&postcount=1

Vielen, vielen Dank schon jetzt!!

Angela


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2011)

Ja sicher machen wir die Augen auf 


...hoffe es kommt uns am WE unter !!!ist ein wirklich schönes Bike , da guckt man nach !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...hoffe es kommt uns am WE unter !!!




Ich befürchte mal nicht. Aus verschlossenen Kellern geklaute Räder zeugen meist von professionellen Tätern, da verschwindet die Ware zusammen mit anderen Bikes in irgendeinem Sprinter innerhalb Stunden Richtung Osten


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich befürchte mal nicht. Aus verschlossenen Kellern geklaute Räder zeugen meist von professionellen Tätern, da verschwindet die Ware zusammen mit anderen Bikes in irgendeinem Sprinter innerhalb Stunden Richtung Osten



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt  .... aber möglicherweise hast Du recht


----------



## joscho (5. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Aus verschlossenen Kellern geklaute Räder zeugen meist von professionellen Tätern...



Und die klauen dann ein Versenderbike


----------



## Tazz (13. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour mit ultra2 und Soka70 ... 
heute wars nicht zu kalt

  und nicht zu heiß 

 also genau richtig um was nettes zu rollen ....
hoffe ihr hattet heute alle euren Spaß


----------



## ultra2 (13. Februar 2011)

@Sonja - Danke für deinen WP Eintrag. Schön, das du es richtig einschätzst.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Februar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour mit ultra2 und Soka70 ...
> heute wars nicht zu kalt
> 
> und nicht zu heiß
> ...



Keine Fotos   ....................


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Februar 2011)

Könnte höchstens ein paar Fotos von der Parallelveranstaltung zur Stadtrundfahrt bieten


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Keine Fotos   ....................


Uuuuuiiiii  das haben wir total Vergessen  .
Wegen dem armen kranken Ultra2 hatten Soka und ich zuviel zutun ... gut das der Ralf was Geknipst hat ... bah war das bei den Jungs schmutzig


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Februar 2011)

Zünftige MTB Tour halt.
So, wie es sich gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zünftige MTB Tour halt.
> So, wie es sich gehört




 recht hast Du


----------



## ultra2 (14. Februar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zünftige MTB Tour halt.
> So, wie es sich gehört



Papperlapap, sieh mal in den Leidvoll Fred da gibbet nur saubere Räder.

Und ich habe meins schon zweimal dieses Jahr schmutzig gemacht. Ob ein drittes mal aushält...


----------



## yogi71 (15. Februar 2011)

Bild 3 ist traumhaft!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zünftige MTB Tour halt.
> So, wie es sich gehört



Aha  T III_MMXI Tour


----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bild 3 ist traumhaft!




Oh ha etwas für Erdferkel 




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha  T III_MMXI Tour



He he, stark abgekürzt....


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he, stark abgekürzt....



Gibt es schon einen bestimmten Zeitrahmen  (mache ja Schicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2011)

Öh .... nö, soweit simmer noch nicht


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bild 3 ist traumhaft!





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha  T III_MMXI Tour



Für Yogi lässt sich die Stelle von Bild 3 sicher in die TIII 2011 einbauen


----------



## yogi71 (16. Februar 2011)

hab ich mir gedacht!


----------



## joscho (16. Februar 2011)

So, ihr doofen Radler; jetzt wisst ihr es

*Radfahrer sind problematische Gruppe*

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1297762162478.shtml


----------



## Langenfelder (16. Februar 2011)

trifft mich nich ich bin Mountainbeiker


----------



## ultra2 (19. Februar 2011)

Damit es nicht heißt, wir würden keine Bildchen posten:

Irgendwo im Bergischen
















Letzte Vorbereitungen vor der mörderischen Fluß... äh... Bachdurchfahrt.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Februar 2011)

Die Tour heute stand ganz im Zeichen von Brücken, die nicht (mehr) da waren...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Damit es nicht heißt, wir würden keine Bildchen posten:




Schöne Bildchen  Wo ist denn das ?


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder eine Kaffeefahrt  Der eine vorher, die anderen nachher.

















Nicht nur keine Brücken, auch der Wald ist nicht mehr vorhanden


----------



## radjey (21. Februar 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht nur keine Brücken, auch der Wald ist nicht mehr vorhanden


Jau, echt bescheiden das...
Das Tal kann man jetzt nur noch ganz durchqueren, also nicht runter zum Bach, und dann nach der Wiese mit dem Zaun wieder links rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2011)

Wir waren heute mal wieder karnevalsflüchtig







Suchbilder sind ja derzeit envogue






Es geht allerdings auch sichtbarer.


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2011)

Herlich und ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag meinen Hobel wieder zusammen geschraubt! Ahhhhhh


----------



## Tazz (4. März 2011)

uuuuii .... haste ein neues Bike ? oder war dein altes einfach hin ? 

............übrigens ich war gestern feiern


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> uuuuii .... haste ein neues Bike ? oder war dein altes einfach hin ?
> 
> ............übrigens ich war gestern feiern



Richtig so 

!


----------



## Tazz (4. März 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Richtig so
> 
> !




Ja sicher , ich hoffe Du warst auch op jöck


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sicher , ich hoffe Du warst auch op jöck



Ne, mußte länger arbeiten und erst abends losziehen macht nicht
so einen Spaß!


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

@Tazz,


@beide...
Wir sollten das nächstes Jahr mal besser koordinieren. Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben unter den Bikern Karnevalisten zu finden (Carsten an dieser Stelle natürlich ausgenommen!!!!)


----------



## Tazz (4. März 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ne, mußte länger arbeiten und erst abends losziehen macht nicht
> so einen Spaß!



Och das ist aber schade 



Na ja Du hast ja noch ein zwei Tage zum einsteigen


----------



## Tazz (4. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Tazz,
> 
> 
> @beide...
> Wir sollten das nächstes Jahr mal besser koordinieren. Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben unter den Bikern Karnevalisten zu finden (Carsten an dieser Stelle natürlich ausgenommen!!!!)




Das sollten wir wirklich mal machen  ich brauch Weiberdonnerstag nur bis 12.00 Uhr arbeiten .... ( also bis jetzt war's immer so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das sollten wir wirklich mal machen  ich brauch Weiberdonnerstag nur bis 12.00 Uhr arbeiten .... ( also bis jetzt war's immer so )


 
bei meinem Wohnort ist meinem Chef glaube ich klar, dass er Weiberfastnacht und Rosenmontag ohne mich auskommen muss


----------



## Tazz (4. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> bei meinem Wohnort ist meinem Chef glaube ich klar, dass er Weiberfastnacht und Rosenmontag ohne mich auskommen muss







*He he *​


----------



## AnjaR (4. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Tazz,
> 
> 
> @beide...
> Wir sollten das nächstes Jahr mal besser koordinieren. Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben unter den Bikern Karnevalisten zu finden (Carsten an dieser Stelle natürlich ausgenommen!!!!)


 
Ha, da wär ich auch dabei. 
Haben gestern auch gefeiert.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. März 2011)

Coole Idee!
Nächste Weiberfastnacht ist Urlaub angesagt und wir machen Party!


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2011)

Mußte heute feststellen, es geht auch ohne Karneval.

Im Naafbachtal mit Nobby Slick


----------



## ultra2 (6. März 2011)

Heute auf der anderen Seite des Weltalls zum Explorern für T3T2011
















Ganz schön anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (6. März 2011)

Auch von mir ein paar Bilders...

Wünsche mir dieses Jahr für die TIII Tour genau so viel Sonne wie heute.
Nur wärmer...


----------



## DrFuManchu (12. März 2011)

Tach auch......

Schöne Grüße an T3 und Wolle, alter Taucher


----------



## joscho (12. März 2011)

Schon wieder
Junkie, Du solltest Dir an den Viechern kein Beispiel nehmen 





Das sollte der Udo mal mit seinem Radel machen 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Schon wieder
> Junkie, Du solltest Dir an den Viechern kein Beispiel nehmen
> 
> 
> ...



Na warte Jörg, am Sonntag fahre ich neben dir und Schubse dich ins Schlammloch.


----------



## sibby08 (12. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Das sollte der Udo mal mit seinem Radel machen
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


 
Das habe ich gelesen


----------



## joscho (12. März 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Na warte Jörg, am Sonntag fahre ich neben dir und Schubse dich ins Schlammloch.



Was kann ich dafür, dass Du Dich in jeden Tümpel legst 
Aber Ok, hast gewonnen; ich fahre morgen nicht (mit Dir) 

Solltest Du fahren, dann nimm nen Schnorchel mit


----------



## ultra2 (12. März 2011)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Tach auch......
> 
> Schöne Grüße an T3 und Wolle, alter Taucher



Gut das das Plastikrad oben schwimmt.


----------



## ultra2 (17. März 2011)

Jetzt wo es wieder schlechter ist mit dem Wetter, ein paar Bildchen aus besseren Zeiten. Also von Dienstag.


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2011)

Dass ihr noch ein Navi braucht, so oft wie ihr bei uns rumfahrt...


----------



## ultra2 (17. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dass ihr noch ein Navi braucht, so oft wie ihr bei uns rumfahrt...



Ist nicht bei euch, Kulisse ist nachgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dass ihr noch ein Navi braucht, so oft wie ihr bei uns rumfahrt...



Wir können uns immer und überall verfahren  
Manchmal dient es aber auch mehr der Dokumentation als der Selbstfindung.


----------



## Daywalker74 (17. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Schon wieder
> Junkie, Du solltest Dir an den Viechern kein Beispiel nehmen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (20. März 2011)

Gerüchteweise trieben sich heute diverse windige Gestalten an der Ahr rum.
Stimmt.


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2011)

Windige Gestalte*n*? Hätte ich doch sehen müssen?

Einer, ja Einen habe ich gesehen. Und bildlich festgehalten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. März 2011)

....Da war ich auch schon mal  mit ein paar windige Gestalten


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ....Da war ich auch schon mal  mit ein paar windige Gestalten



Sven, Sven, Sven, ich möchte gar nicht wissen, mit wem du dich so überall rumtreibst.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sven, Sven, Sven, ich möchte gar nicht wissen, mit wem du dich so überall rumtreibst.



Ja ....die waren nicht ohne ...habem damals Wege gesehen, wo gar keine waren


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...habem damals Wege gesehen, wo gar keine waren



Sauerstoffmangel


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. März 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Windige Gestalte*n*? Hätte ich doch sehen müssen?



Ich sehe nur blaue Windbeutel.


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur blaue Windbeutel.



Das du überhaupt noch sowas siehst. Ich dachte du könntest nur noch hell/dunkel.


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. März 2011)

Tja, Herr Ultra. da hast Du dieses Jahr vergeblich auf meinen Einbruch im WP gewartet


Thomas


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, Herr Ultra. da hast Du dieses Jahr vergeblich auf meinen Einbruch im WP gewartet
> 
> 
> Thomas



Glückwunsch Thomas. Dann halt beim nächsten Mal wieder.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tja, Herr Ultra. da hast Du dieses Jahr vergeblich auf meinen Einbruch im WP gewartet



Wieso?
Letzten Sonntag noch 41 Punkte, heute nur noch 27.
Wenn das mal kein Einbruch ist...


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Letzten Sonntag noch 41 Punkte, heute nur noch 27.
> Wenn das mal kein Einbruch ist...



Ja ja, der Thomas, nix los heute mit ihm, da fehlten die anderen Quälgeister, äh Teamkollegen 

Wo jetzt der Spass vorbei ist, können wir uns ja wieder zu einer Kuchentour treffen oder?

Glühwein für Tom wird wohl auf nächsten Winter geschoben...

War schön, wieder "gegen"  euch zu fahren diesen Winter 

Schönen Gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2011)

Naja, ernsthafte Gegner waren sie ja nicht....


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Naja, ernsthafte Gegner waren sie ja nicht....



Ihr habt immerhin zwei La Palma Urlaube und letzten Sonntag gebraucht um auf die Punkte zu kommen, die wir 2007/2008 hatten.

@Carsten - wird Zeit das wir uns mal wieder sehen.


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2011)

Doch doch, waren sie wohl.

Außerdem hervorragend im Glühwein-Anstossen und Eierlikör-Brennen 

Insofern immer wieder gerne!

Gruesse


----------



## Konfuzius (27. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Naja, ernsthafte Gegner waren sie ja nicht....



Dazu wart ihr ein bis zwei Jahre zu spät


----------



## surftigresa (27. März 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Dazu wart ihr ein bis zwei Jahre zu spät


 
jaja, vor zwei Jahren hatte ich noch normale Freunde...


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja ja, der Thomas, nix los heute mit ihm, da fehlten die anderen Quälgeister, äh Teamkollegen
> 
> Wo jetzt der Spass vorbei ist, können wir uns ja wieder zu einer Kuchentour treffen oder?
> 
> ...



@ sun:Kuchentour?? Sehr gute Idee. Dachte mal daran, ne Tour von der Tomburg extra für Team III auszuarbeiten. Wär mal ne schöne Sache.

@surf... : Du hast Freunde??? Team III ist IMMER ein Gegner. Auf Weihnachtsmärkten sind Sie unschlagbar

@Konfu: das war ein satter Einbruch

Und eins muß man dem Team hier lassen. Die schaffen es immerhin alle zusammen ne Tour zu machen. "Normal ist anders" hat das nicht einmal geschafft. Heute waren die "Quälgeister" auch wieder verstreut unterwegs. Aber der Namer unseres Teams spricht für sich.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Konfuzius (27. März 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dachte mal daran, ne Tour von der Tomburg extra für Team III auszuarbeiten. Wär mal ne schöne Sache.



Ja, mach ma! 
Wir können uns auch gerne mal in unserer Gegend revanchieren.
Da gibt's mehr, als mancher denkt


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2011)

Tour steht fest:
Frühstück Scheune, Mittag Scheune. Kuchen Scheune 

Und zwischendrin von/zur/auf die Tomburg!

Gruesse


----------



## joscho (28. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tour steht fest:
> Frühstück Scheune, Mittag Scheune. Kuchen Scheune
> 
> Und zwischendrin von/zur/auf die Tomburg!
> ...



Hört sich nach einem echten Männer-Plan an Und über das zwischendurch kann man ja noch reden 

Glückwunsch zum WP-Regio-Sieg


----------



## Redfraggle (28. März 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tour steht fest:
> Frühstück Scheune, Mittag Scheune. Kuchen Scheune
> 
> Und zwischendrin von/zur/auf die Tomburg!
> ...



!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. April 2011)

Der fliegende Holländer 





hatte heute echt Tomburgerqualitäten


----------



## ultra2 (1. April 2011)

Was hat er denn alles kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Konfuzius (1. April 2011)

Freilauf.
Ging dann aber von selbst wieder.
Also ganz anders als bei den Tomburgern


----------



## joscho (2. April 2011)

Guten Morgen,

ich denke, dass wird ein guter Tag 




Allen unterwegs viel Spaß, den Anderen mein Beileid 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (2. April 2011)

Es war ein guter Tag 

Nachdem ein Teil vom Team heute zuerst zum Serpentinen üben war, ...





gings hinterher zu dritt noch ein bisschen raus zum Spielen  













Sehr schöner Kurs und sehr schöne Nachbereitung! 
Danke an alle Beteiligten


----------



## ultra2 (2. April 2011)

Wir auch draussen sicherlich irgendwas üben.












Und zum Spielen haben wir auch was gefunden.






Er mußte allerdings in die andere Richtung spielen.


----------



## joscho (3. April 2011)

Ja das Wetter war ganz ok. Die vielen Trails haben etwas gestört





Da findet man ja weder Weg noch Mitfahrerin





Brocken, die im Weg liegen





Und immer wieder nervige Trails





Und Aussichten, die kein Mensch braucht 





Und dann nicht mal 1200 hm





Und an allen Biergärten vorbeigefahren.

Danke Sonja, dass Du das tapfer mit mir durchgezogen hast 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Schnegge (3. April 2011)

Hier noch einige Impressionen vom Ahrtalbesuch:

Der Konfuse beim scannen der Lage





Begrüßung unter Bikern:





Spaß im Trail:





Der Konfuse beim Versuch sich vor der Schlüsselstelle zu drücken:





...bei der Flucht von der Schlüsselstelle...





...und die Rache der Schlüsselstelle:





Ach den Junkie hab ich auch noch beim Versuch sich in der Rinne zu verstecken erwischt....





...die restlichen Bilder sind hier.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## joscho (3. April 2011)

Ach, hat der Konfuse schon wieder einen auf Tomburger gemacht  Das nimmt ja langsam Formen an ...

Wenn ihr jetzt schon Schwätzchen in der Rinne abhaltet, dann wird dort wohl demnächst auch Käffchen gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (3. April 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Er mußte allerdings in die andere Richtung spielen.



Da war ich ja schon (fast) auf dem Rückweg.  Auf dem Trail trifft man ja das halbe IBC-Forum.
Bei mir waren es dann 52km, 1100hm.
Das Wetter war ja super!
Danke auch für das (Beweis-) Foto.


----------



## soka70 (3. April 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Und an allen Biergärten vorbeigefahren.
> 
> Danke Sonja, dass Du das tapfer mit mir durchgezogen hast
> 
> ...




...daran müssen wir dringend noch arbeiten, immerhin habe ich einen Ruf zu verlieren, Grüße auch an C.M., gebürtig aus H.!!!!

Ich hab` zu danken! 

Das nächste mal aber bitte deutlich über 1000 HM!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. April 2011)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Begrüßung unter Bikern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat was, Abschlagen auf dem Trail. Das soll mir einer mahl nachmachen.


----------



## ultra2 (7. April 2011)

Heute phasenweise das Wetter genutzt.


----------



## ultra2 (10. April 2011)

Engelskirchen war durchaus eine Reise wert.





























Nette Gruppe, die bauartbedingt akustisch nicht verloren gehen konnte.​


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2011)

Boh super Wetter heute 



Es war eine sehr nette Truppe die sich zum Biken getroffen hat 
vielen Dank für die nette Fahrt 



Ich hab heute auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht 

Der Guide



mit Aussicht 




....und ein Foto extra für Lissy 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2011)

DANKE für`s mitnehmen und warten ;-)
Es hat mir - trotz schnaufen und keuchen - viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ultra2 (22. April 2011)

Wir waren heute auf unserer jährlichen Rapstour.

Leider gab es dieses Jahr nicht soviel davon.














Es sollte allerdings noch schlimmer kommen.






Wir haben aber später noch zwei Tränken gefunden, von denen ich allerdings keine Bildchen habe.

Ansonsten nett wie jedes Jahr.















​


----------



## Tazz (22. April 2011)

Es war eine super schöne Tour,danke Jungs  
ich hab leider schon wieder keine Fotos ....
das wird noch schlimm enden ​


----------



## Konfuzius (22. April 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir haben aber später noch zwei Tränken gefunden, von denen ich allerdings keine Bildchen habe.



Ich hab zumindest eins von der ersten Ersatztränke:





Der Baum schien sicherer als Fahrradständer: 





Der alljährliche Raps-Klassiker, diesmal war alles anders... 
Die Kuh stand nicht im Bach, die Traditionstränke hatte zu und auf den üblichen Rapsfelder stand kein Raps...
Naja, gefunden haben wir trotzdem noch welchen 





Und auch sonst war's wieder mal nett 

Suchbild 1





Suchbild 2


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2011)

Euch allen schöne Ostern und ein paar erholsame Tage 





Für eine kleine Runde konnte mich heute ultra2 überreden  was für ein herrliches Wetter


----------



## BulliOlli (24. April 2011)

Euch auch Schöne Ostertage

Jaja, Asche über mein Haupt - ich weiß, das ich mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe. 

Zumindest für die letzten zwei Wochen habe ich eine gute Ausrede: Bin eben erst von Ostfriesland (schön, aber gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz flach) zurück gekommen und habe jetzt Sehnsucht nach ein paar Hügeln und meinem MTB.

Und ihr: Guckt ihr morgen "Rund um Köln" oder fahrt ihr "Rund um Köln"?

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Euch auch Schöne Ostertage
> 
> Jaja, Asche über mein Haupt - ich weiß, das ich mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
> 
> ...



Der Olli ist wieder da .. ich hatte heute Premiere und 10 waren dabei ..
Morgen werde ich was mit Frank was auf Su-Fi Tour gehen ..ich hoffe das dabei was rumkommt.


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2011)

Booohhhh der* BulliOlli ** und* der *Kettenfresser* 


Hey Jungs , schön von euch zu lesen 



Rund um Köln wird wenn geschaut aber nicht gefahren...

Tour für morgen ist aber mehr als fraglich  , da ich momentan Allergie habe.  da kann es mal nachts ruhig regnen ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Booohhhh der* BulliOlli ** und* der *Kettenfresser*
> 
> 
> Hey Jungs , schön von euch zu lesen
> ...



Ohh du arme ... na gute besserung und grüß mir deine Jungs  
P.S.
Was ist den mit der T III/MMXI ???  Kann ich noch wünsche ( Termine ) äußern ( kein Regen diese Jahr )


----------



## Tazz (24. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ohh du arme ... na gute besserung und grüß mir deine Jungs
> P.S.
> Was ist den mit der T III/MMXI ???  Kann ich noch wünsche ( Termine ) äußern ( kein Regen diese Jahr )



Okey kein Regen  .... ich glaub Hagel hatten wir noch nicht ... oder gar Schnee  schreib mal ne PN wegen dem Termin  , ein versuch ists ja wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BulliOlli (25. April 2011)

Dann dir gute Besserung 


Kein Wunder mit der Allergie bei dem ganzen Raps.


----------



## Tazz (25. April 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Dann dir gute Besserung
> 
> 
> Kein Wunder mit der Allergie bei dem ganzen Raps.




Danke schön  mal sehen obs heute was besser ist


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2011)

Alles Liebe und Gute 




zum Geburtstag




Renate



​


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Alles Liebe und Gute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Mai 2011)

*H**erzlichen Glückwunsch, Renate! 



Und so....
* *



* *

...bitte nicht ** ! Innerhalb der Familie sollte man stets teilen **  !*


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2011)

Na dann schließen wir und den Glückwünschen doch gleich an.

Liebe Renate,

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag

wünschen Dir Anja + Jörg


----------



## BulliOlli (4. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir: Liebe Grüße und noch einen Suuuuuuuuuper-Geburtstag


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Renate! Auch von mirund viele


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Mai 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch:

Herrlichen Glühstrumpf, liebe Tazz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2011)

Euch danke ich auch für die netten Geburtstagswünsche 



auf noch viele gemeinsame Touren 

 solange die Knochen noch mitmachen ....

Grüße Tazz ​


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2011)

p.s. 

 lieber Eifelwolf ich teile immer ...außer das Erbe


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2011)

Liebe Tazz,
und den Eierpunsch 

Alles Gute nachträglich!

Bis bald
sun909


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Liebe Tazz,
> und den Eierpunsch
> 
> Alles Gute nachträglich!
> ...



*Danke schön *

 aber ich hab nicht einmal einen gestern getrunken ...


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2011)

Tazz,
du wirst alt 

Und die Jungs sind unzuverlässig, die müßten dir doch einen (ver-)reichen...

Dann holen wir das nach, ok?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## AnjaR (6. Mai 2011)

war da nicht eh noch einer vom Winter nachzuholen?
Das sind dann schon zwei!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tazz,
> du wirst alt
> 
> Und die Jungs sind unzuverlässig, die müßten dir doch einen (ver-)reichen...
> ...


 

IIIgggggiiiiittttttt!!!! Da war doch was.... :kotz:


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> IIIgggggiiiiittttttt!!!! Da war doch was.... :kotz:



Nix igitt 

Man muß es ja nicht bis zum Umkippen saufen... aber man kann.


----------



## sun909 (6. Mai 2011)

Tja,
frag mal den Daywalker und die Redfraggle, die können das sogar zusammen  (mit dem Umkippen meine ich...).

Und Sonja, wir tauschen einfach gegen Ramazotti, da sind die Abstoßungsreaktionen deines Körpers hm-sagen wir "anders" 

grüße und ein schönes WE, verabschiede mich für drei Tage in die Pfalz für Bike+Wein
sun909


----------



## Tazz (7. Mai 2011)

Da werden wir uns wohl jeder auf seine weise was hinter die Binsen kippen 

 hauptsache es geht gemeinsam


----------



## ultra2 (8. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein, zwei... nein drei Bilder von ner Tour vor der Tür.


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2011)

*


Unserem Joscho  



alles liebe





zum 45.*





*Geburtstag 

*


​
Grüße Tazz


----------



## AnjaR (21. Mai 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 

Na da schließen wir uns doch an und schicken liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal.


 Lass Dich schön feiern.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute lieber Joscho


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2011)

Ich Danke Euch für Eure Anteilnahme 

Grüße
joerg


----------



## BulliOlli (22. Mai 2011)

Zur Abwechslung mal gaaaaanz schlicht:

Auch von mir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. Mai 2011)

Lieber joscho,

in bester Tradition mal wieder herzliche Geburtstagswünsche nachträglich...


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2011)

Danke Euch Beiden.

@Tom So kennen und lieben wir Dich


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2011)

Hier können wir nur Sonntags vorbei fahren - sonst sind wir ab da eine reine Herrenrunde


----------



## Tazz (23. Mai 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Hier können wir nur Sonntags vorbei fahren - sonst sind wir ab da eine reine Herrenrunde



Da hast Du sowas von recht


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Mai 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Hier können wir nur Sonntags vorbei fahren - sonst sind wir ab da eine reine Herrenrunde



hmm sehe da gar kein Trail


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2011)

*









 



Unserem asphaltjunkie 


   alles liebe     


zum 46. 
Geburtstag









*​
Grüße Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich häng mich mal dran

Wolle
alles gute zum Geburtstag
und weiterhin 
gute Besserung!!!​


----------



## soka70 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich auch....


*Lieber Wolle, auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!

Hoffe Du wirst ganz schnell wieder fit.... *


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag
Wolfgang


Ich hoffe es gibt viele




damit Du was zum auspacken hast​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt viele
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du dir mal sein alter angesehen  ............zu alt für sowas


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Mai 2011)

Und schon wieder ein Geburtstag! 

*Wolle, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
*


Und natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hast Du dir mal sein alter angesehen  ............zu alt für sowas



Aber er hat ja nun Zeit


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmm sehe da gar kein Trail



Du bist ja auch keine Frau


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2011)

Wolfgang, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Und das Körperliche geht auch schon besser, ich kann jetzt die Nacht durchschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Mai 2011)

Lieber Wolfgang,

nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag und gute und schnelle 
Besserung!
Barbara​


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2011)

Heute waren die Tazz und ich auf Testrunde für TEAMIIITOUR2011


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2011)

scheint ja ne scharfe sache zu werden


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Mai 2011)

Wann is es den soweit ??????


----------



## ultra2 (29. Mai 2011)

@ Thomas - hängt vom Wasserstand ab

@ Lissy - voraussichtlich im Juli.


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Mai 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @ Thomas - hängt vom Wasserstand ab
> 
> @ Lissy - voraussichtlich im Juli.



 prima - da ist noch kein Wochenende verplant


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2011)

hoffe. es ist an einem sonntag.

wie sieht es eigentlich mal mit einer tour an der tomburg aus?? hatte ja mal bei einer wp-tour angefragt. jaaaaa, habe es NICHT vergessen wieviele km/hm darf ich dem TEAM III den antun??

ciao thomas


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2011)

Scheune-Kuchen+Milchkaffee-100HM-Scheune-Kuchen+Milchkaffee-100HM... 

Gruesse und nachträglich alles Gute an die Geburtstagskinder!

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Tazz (29. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hoffe. es ist an einem sonntag.
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mal mit einer tour an der tomburg aus?? hatte ja mal bei einer wp-tour angefragt. jaaaaa, habe es NICHT vergessen wieviele km/hm darf ich dem TEAM III den antun??
> 
> ciao thomas



Jippiiiii  deine Frage ist echt schwer zu beantworten  ich könnte 30-40 km und 700-1000 hm , ultra2 möchte, dem Alter entsprechend nur noch Berg ab, Konfuzius nur Trails, joscho fährt meist das was ich auch fahren würde ,soka70 ist momentan übermütig und asphaltjunkie ist nach einem Bodenkontakt nicht fit genug


----------



## Tazz (29. Mai 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Scheune-Kuchen+Milchkaffee-100HM-Scheune-Kuchen+Milchkaffee-100HM...
> 
> Gruesse und nachträglich alles Gute an die Geburtstagskinder!
> 
> Bis die Tage!



noch besser guter Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2011)

oje, wird ne schwierige sache.

am besten, jeder von euch bekommt einen eigenen guiden und wir treffen uns alle an der scheune wieder


auch von mir alles gute nachträglich an die geburtstagskinder.


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2011)

...ich mach den Guide an der Kuchentheke  !!!

Zum Warmfahren nehmt ihr einfach mal die Seilbahn...

Das wird ein Spass 

Gruesse


----------



## AnjaR (29. Mai 2011)

Hey, für so eine Kaffeefahrt bin auch ich fit genug. Wenn dann nach Runde x nicht's mehr geht bleibt man an der Kuchentheke.
So eine Tour würd ich dann ab der Tomburg auch mitmachen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## joscho (29. Mai 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute waren die Tazz und ich auf Testrunde für TEAMIIITOUR2011



Wärt ihr mal besser die Woche mit mir gefahren. Da war noch alles in Ordnung


----------



## Tazz (30. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> oje, wird ne schwierige sache.
> 
> am besten, jeder von euch bekommt einen eigenen guiden und wir treffen uns alle an der scheune wieder
> 
> ...



Wir würden uns super freuen 



es würde schon reichen wenn von allem etwas dabei wäre 

Liebe Grüße
Renate

@joscho .... ich wußte nicht das es ein klares Bild ergibt


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2011)

Komisch, kaum aus dem TEAMIIITourengebiet werden die Bilder wieder besser.

Heute haben wir unseren lädierten Wolle ausgeführt.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juni 2011)

Ich wills zwar nicht beschwören, aber es sieht eher so aus als wenn er Euch mal in sein 'Heide-Wohnzimmer' ausgeführt hat. 
_
Übrigens, Gratulation nachträglich an Wolli und Jörg __ (Sorry der Verspätung, ich schau hier nur alle Schaltjahre mal rein  )_


----------



## joscho (3. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute haben wir unseren lädierten Wolle ausgeführt.



Na immerhin rollt er wieder 

@Andreas
Danke - aber ich hatte es schon wieder verdrängt


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute waren die Tazz und ich auf Testrunde für TEAMIIITOUR2011




Dann muss ich wohl langsam mit dem Training anfangen. Zuletzt hatte ich sogar bei 35 km flaches Wahnerheideland zu kämpfen .
Naja, zur Not muss ich halt auf Carbon statt Kondition zurückgreifen .

Allen kürzlichen Geburtstagskindern auch von mir noch die besten Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Carbon statt Kondition *
> 
> Allen kürzlichen Geburtstagskindern auch von mir noch die besten Glückwünsche




Ha ha...... geile Sache 



Danke für die *fast einen Monat *verspäteten Glückwünsche


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2011)

Hollands Antwort auf den Megavalanche wirft seinen Schatten... äh... Startnummer voraus.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

75km - wo übernachtet ihr denn?

EDIT: oh, ich vergaß, ist ja ohne Höhenmeter 

Und nächstes Jahr bitte ne 2-stellige Startnummer 

Viel Spaß bei "Ganz Holland fährt Rad"


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2011)

Die Tour ist für Holland erstaunlich wenig höhenmeterarm.
Man muss nur leider auf Trails immer um die schiebenden Holländer rumzirkeln 
Außer, sie liegen im Graben 

Ach, bevor ich es vergesse:
Renate, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2011)

Oh  , danke schön lieber Ralf  

 Ist das schon für 2012 ?


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2011)

Unserer liebsten aller Sonjas 
alles Liebe 
zum x-ten 29.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch




zum Geburtstag
liebe Sonja







Alles Gute und Liebe und viele




wünsche ich Dir
​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch       
                                                         zum Geburtstag Sonja.


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2011)

*


Happy Birthday **
Liebe 




              Soka70* 








laß Dich reich beschenken....











​


----------



## soka70 (6. Juni 2011)

Danke!!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2011)

Gerade noch rechtzeitig... 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, liebe Sonja!*


----------



## sibby08 (7. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​
> *
> 
> *
> ...


 
Bunter kann man es ja kaum noch sagen, auch von mir (nachträglich) alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in Willingen, werde das aber erst am Samstag Morgen kurzfristig entscheiden können ob ich kommen kann.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2011)

Kaum das sich beide TEAMIII Weibchen nach Willingen abgesetzt haben (inkl. der Verstärkung Karin und Lissy) haben mein Bruder und ich die Chance genutzt eine Testrunde im "Giom-Style" zu fahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2011)

6x den gleichen Berg ...wie langeweilig


----------



## ultra2 (11. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> 6x den gleichen Berg ...wie langeweilig



Du hast so recht.

Werden wir wahrscheinlich doch nicht so in die TEAMIIITour2011 einbauen.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juni 2011)

beim letzten anstieg habt ihr aber geschwächelt. 
aber mit der vorbereitung seid ihr ja perfekt gerüstet für den limburgischen alpencross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2011)

Shit, an dem Tag habe ich Geburtstag und ich glaube der familiäre Kreis findet das dann nicht so toll wenn ich aufs Rad steige. Schade


----------



## AnjaR (13. Juni 2011)

Schade,
wir können an dem Tag leider nicht, da wir bei "unser Dorf spielt Baseball" eingebunden sind. Eine Woche später ginge.


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juni 2011)

Wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen und hätte jeglichem Wetter getrotzt,
aber ich muß leider 

!


----------



## Tazz (13. Juni 2011)

Na das wird doch recht unrund gerade


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück, es regent und wir verschieben.

Oder wir machen mal eine Terminabstimmung. Bei einmal im Jahr könnte das ja möglich sein.


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir wäre es das erste Mal, das ich könnte!!! Ich find den Termin gut


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2011)

Einen passenden Termin für alle zu finden wird eh unmöglich sein.


----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Shit, an dem Tag habe ich Geburtstag und ich glaube der familiäre Kreis findet das dann nicht so toll wenn ich aufs Rad steige. Schade



Einfach mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2011)

Hmmmm da habe ich Bereitschaft ...  so 2 Wochen nach hinten schieben geht nicht  16 Juli ????


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ​




oder ist damit das zweite Wochenende im Monat gemeint


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> oder ist damit das zweite Wochenende im Monat gemeint



Nee, eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn der Sonntag besser als der Samstag wäre könnte ich damit leben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn der Sonntag besser als der Samstag wäre könnte ich damit leben.



Muss ich nachschauen .. ob , wenn dann aber auch nur "unter Vorbehalt" muss bis 13 Uhr erreichbar sein falls einer nicht kommt , aber ich versuche was zu drehen


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn der Sonntag besser als der Samstag wäre könnte ich damit leben.



Der würde passen und diesmal scheint auch bestimmt die Sonne,sein Name ist doch Programm.


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2011)

Sonntag ist in dem Gebiet leider ziemlich kritisch... 

Es ist ein frequentiertes Wandergebiet ähnlich 7GB. Mit 3 bewirtschafteten Mühlen auf der Strecke.
Und da wir die Tour bei Mistwetter dieses Jahr gnadenlos verschieben wollen , dürften wir sonntags bei Sonne einige Probleme mit Wanderern bekommen 

Ich würde daher Sonntag nicht empfehlen. Dann eher eine Woche später am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. Juni 2011)

Warum ist denn keine Umfrage gestartet worden?


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2011)

...gib ihnen den kleinen Finger.... 

Leider kann man es bei solchen "Events" eh nie allen recht machen.

Insofern ist es schade, wenn jemand nicht am Start ist, aber das ist dann pP.

Vielen Dank für die Einladung, versuche zu kommen.

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2011)

Ich kann!

Kann ich meine Freundin mitbringen?


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2011)

Freu mich!
Habe keinen Wochenenddienst!
Wir sehen uns!


----------



## joscho (14. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich kann!
> 
> Kann ich meine Freundin mitbringen?



Klor. Welche denn


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Freundin mitbringen?



Nur, wenn sie Fahrrad fahren kann


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sonntag ist in dem Gebiet leider ziemlich kritisch...
> 
> Es ist ein frequentiertes Wandergebiet ähnlich 7GB. Mit 3 bewirtschafteten Mühlen auf der Strecke.
> Und da wir die Tour bei Mistwetter dieses Jahr gnadenlos verschieben wollen , dürften wir sonntags bei Sonne einige Probleme mit Wanderern bekommen
> ...




Aber ich glaube das der *Samstag* und der *Sonntag gleichermaßen* gut *Besucht* ist , da ist es quasi pups egal welchen Tag wir rocken


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sonntag ist in dem Gebiet leider ziemlich kritisch...
> 
> Es ist ein frequentiertes Wandergebiet ähnlich 7GB. Mit 3 bewirtschafteten Mühlen auf der Strecke.
> Und da wir die Tour bei Mistwetter dieses Jahr gnadenlos verschieben wollen , dürften wir sonntags bei Sonne einige Probleme mit Wanderern bekommen
> ...



Das ist natürlich ein schlagendes Argument und Carsten hat natürlich auch 
Recht, daß man es eben nicht jedem solches machen kann!
Schade, aber viel Spaß euch dann!


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2011)

ach ne Umfrage wäre doch nett 

Also Sa & So haben ich "unter Vorbehalt" eingetragen . Aber ich habe noch ein Ass was ich ziehen kann .. bin also da flexibel .. 

bin zu 90 % dabei  Sa (und/oder) So


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Klor. Welche denn



Menno, .... Solanum natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Freundin mitbringen?





joscho schrieb:


> Klor. Welche denn





Delgado schrieb:


> Menno, .... Solanum natürlich



Da wird die andere aber ganz schön zickig sein!


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da wird die andere aber ganz schön zickig sein!



Die liest hier aber nicht mit


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juni 2011)

Du bist aber auch ein Fuchs


----------



## Jerd (17. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt meinen einen kindsfreien Tag pro Monat auf den 2.7. verschoben - wenn ihr verschiebt müsst ihr zur Strafe Babies sitten


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt meinen einen kindsfreien Tag pro Monat auf den 2.7. verschoben - wenn ihr verschiebt müsst ihr zur Strafe Babies sitten





 cool, da freue ich mich !


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Juni 2011)

Auf's Babysitten?


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2011)

Äh .... neeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2011)

Was ein Wetter heute  War trotzdem schön mit Euch 






Schlimm was aus richtig nett flowigen Trails gemacht wird:







Mein Bild des Tages


----------



## soka70 (18. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Was ein Wetter heute  War trotzdem schön mit Euch
> 
> Mein Bild des Tages



  

habe herzlich gelacht!!! Da ist ja mal so richtig sch....!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2011)

*Süß...*




Ich finde auch das dieses Foto die Stimmung hebt 

​


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> habe herzlich gelacht!!! Da ist ja mal so richtig sch....!!!



Wir können ja behaupten du wärst es nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...bin zu 90 % dabei  Sa (und/oder) So



Wir sind auch mit 90% von dir zufrieden. Hauptsache du kommst.


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2011)

Tja , da möchte ich noch mal kurz die Stimmung senken .....das ist mehr als entsetzlich  wenn ein schöner Trail so zerstört wird .​


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2011)

Nun ja lieber Sven  wir freuen uns auch über Deine 50% 

was ist denn mit unserm BulliOlli


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja , da möchte ich noch mal kurz die Stimmung senken .....das ist mehr als entsetzlich  wenn ein schöner Trail so zerstört wird .​



Hier hätte der Wolle doch Biken und Tauchen optimal verbinden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Trail in unsere T3 Tour einbauen, die Tour verschieben bis es regnet und Yogi und die Naafbachtaler einladen 

Wat haltet ihr davon?


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2011)

Erinnert mich daran, das kommendes Wochenende Limburg ist.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Bild von der diesjahrigen Limburg-Proberunde des Veranstalters:


----------



## Tazz (19. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich daran, das kommendes Wochenende Limburg ist.



Ja das war lecker 

 hoffe auf so gutes Wetter wie letztes Jahr


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube es waren der Schlamm und der Sand zwischen den Zähnen, der das Bier geschmacklich erträglich gemacht hat.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

Genug der Worte. Lasst Taten folgen... 

*3 ...*


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

*2 ...*


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

*1 ...*


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Juni 2011)

*Es wurde ja bereits angedroht:*





*Infos und Anmeldung HIER!!!*​


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Mein Bild des Tages


 
Jetzt sach noch mal einer ich hätte immer so ein geputztes Bike, meins habe ich noch nie direkt nach der Tour geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt sach noch mal einer ich hätte immer so ein geputztes Bike, meins habe ich noch nie direkt nach der Tour geputzt



Echte Wasserverschwendung, wo doch die Hälfte [1] der Teile sowieso in den Müll gewandert sind 

ciao...
   joerg

[1] völlig übertrieben.


----------



## bibi1952 (20. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Trail in unsere T3 Tour einbauen, die Tour verschieben bis es regnet und Yogi und die Naafbachtaler einladen
> 
> Wat haltet ihr davon?



Wenn es regnet, komme ich früher aus dem Allgäu und fahre mit.
VG Werner


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja das war lecker
> 
> hoffe auf so gutes Wetter wie letztes Jahr



Könnte dies mal wieder lecker werden - wenn ich mir so die Vorhersage anschaue


----------



## AnjaR (20. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Trail in unsere T3 Tour einbauen, die Tour verschieben bis es regnet und Yogi und die Naafbachtaler einladen
> 
> Wat haltet ihr davon?


 
Na das wäre doch genau das, was wir brauchen

Viel Spaß am 2.7. auf Eurer trockenen Tour. Wir können leider nicht.


----------



## soka70 (20. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Könnte dies mal wieder lecker werden - wenn ich mir so die Vorhersage anschaue


 

Ach ich nehme einfach meinen Regenschirm mit, alles halb so wild!!! 

Freue mich schon...


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2011)

Passen wir da zur Not alle drunter?


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Passen wir da zur Not alle drunter?



Wenn du deine zahllosen Protektoren wegläßt.


----------



## joscho (20. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Passen wir da zur Not alle drunter?



Hier ging es gerade um Limbourg, und da könnte es eng werden 





Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden und Du fährst auch da mit


----------



## BulliOlli (20. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nun ja lieber Sven  wir freuen uns auch über Deine 50%
> 
> was ist denn mit unserm BulliOlli



Lieb' das du nachfragst

Dieses Mal ist es kein Urlaub (Island ist erst im August), aber

Kritisch, kritisch sieht's aus
Samstag nachmittag bin ich auf eine Feier eingeladen, Sonntag das gleiche alles schon ewig geplant und zugesagt.

Mal schauen, ob ich was schieben kann
Es ist auch immer blöde, wenn ich die Tour fahre und immer auf die Uhr schauen muss, das ich nicht zuuuuu spät komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Hier ging es gerade um Limbourg, und da könnte es eng werden
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/664813
> 
> Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden und Du fährst auch da mit


 
Äh, nein!!! Da käme ich mir mit meinen zahllosen Protektoren blöd vor


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2011)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Wenn es regnet, komme ich früher aus dem Allgäu und fahre mit.
> VG Werner



War klar 



Wir würden uns sehr freuen Dich zu sehen  , wenn Du kommst fahre ich nochmal mit Dir rauf 

@AnjaR schade das ihr nicht könnt  
@Olli Du hast zu viele Termine , hoffe das es dennoch klappt 
@ Melanie das wäre ein cooles Bild wenn Du in Limbourg mit  Protektoren ..... dann springen die Hollender vor Panik auf Seite


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2011)

Limbourg wird echt schwierig - um genau zu sein 80/100 

http://www.routeyou.com/route/stats/323489/fietsroute-limburgs-mooiste-2011-mountainbike-75-km.nl


----------



## RennKröte (21. Juni 2011)

Huhu.....

...ich komme am 2. Juli auch mit und freue mich....

*gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dolle* 

Grüßlies,
Krötchen


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön  
Lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tazz (21. Juni 2011)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu.....
> 
> ...ich komme am 2. Juli auch mit und freue mich....
> 
> ...




*Jiiiiiipppiiiii ich freue mich riesig* 

( wo wart ihr denn abgeblieben ??,schön das ihr wieder da seid  )

fahre auch schön meine Tasse zur schau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

Freust Du Dich auch, wenn ich da bin!


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Freust Du Dich auch, wenn ich da bin!



Ja na sicher  und bring Deine Frau auch mit

 ..............ich freue mich so


----------



## RennKröte (23. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Jiiiiiipppiiiii ich freue mich riesig*
> 
> ( wo wart ihr denn abgeblieben ??,schön das ihr wieder da seid  )
> 
> fahre auch schön meine Tasse zur schau



Huhu....
...also der Franz der sitzt schon ständig auffem Rad, aber der fährt dann so fiese lange und hohe Dinger....

Naja und ich - ich habe die letzte Zeit ganz schön viel gearbeitet - weil ich gerade die Möglichkeit bekommen habe, beruflich genau das zu machen, was ich mir schon immer gewünscht habe. 

So aber jetzt ist ja ein bißchen Spielraum und dann komme ich auch mit!!!

Eigentlich kann ich auch gar nicht so gut, weil wir am Dienstag umziehen, unter der Woche sicherlich alles stehen und liegen bleibt und Samstag auch noch meine Freundin Geburtstag hat...

*
Aber: 

Ich will - ich will - ich will - ich will....*


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2011)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu....
> ...also der Franz der sitzt schon ständig auffem Rad, aber der fährt dann so fiese lange und hohe Dinger....
> 
> Aber er fährt sie doch langsam hoch........
> ...


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> RennKröte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Huhu....
> ...


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Werde meinen Arbeitgeber versuchen zu überreden, das ich den Samstag frei bekomme.



Die Uphill-Herausforderung für Dich haben wir leider schon weggesägt... 
Aber wir würden uns trotzdem freuen, wenn Du kämst! 

Und die ersten Langzeit-Wetterprognosen sehen ja gar nicht so schlecht aus für die nächste Zeit:


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Uphill-Herausforderung für Dich haben wir leider schon weggesägt...


wir mußten das Ding leider wegsägen weil* ich* nicht dort drüber kam ...


Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ans Team III
> Werde meinen Arbeitgeber versuchen zu überreden, das ich den Samstag  frei bekomme. Eigentlich müßte das klappen, habe die Woche danach  Urlaub.



Lieber Thomas  ,
Würde mich sehr freuen wenns mit Deiner Anwesenheit klappen würde


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2011)

Ganz schön pfui war es bei den frikandellfutternden Nachbarn:





So was




macht so was




Hat nicht so richtig viel Spass gemacht und war auch nach ca. 25 km weitestgehend vorbei. Da hatte das Material keine Lust mehr auf Fango und mürrisch die Arbeit eingestellt. Jetzt hängen die Schuhe auf der Leine und die Waschmaschine quält sich mit dem Matsch


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2011)

Nun, auf meinen Bildern sieht es nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2011)

*Ein herrliches Bild 




* *

Was für ne Schlammschlacht *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2011)

War es da matschig?


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> War es da matschig?



Nee nee nee 














Training für die Team III Tour


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Training für die Team III Tour



Ich denk die findet nur bei Sonne statt 

Aber ihr wolltet wohl auf die Heilwirkung der durchgekneteten Feuchterde zur Mitte des Jahres nicht verzichten...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Training für die Team III Tour[/COLOR]



Nix da .. Team III Tour Schön Wetter Garantie ... sonst gibt es das Geld zurück


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nix da .. Team III Tour Schön Wetter Garantie ... sonst gibt es das Geld zurück



Hast du denn die 800,- Euro Startgebühr schon überwiesen? 

Quasi den Frühbucherrabatt mitgenommen.


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch.... 

Im Winter fahrt ihr auf der Strasse um den Matsch herum und mitten im Sommer fahrt Ihr extra ganz weit weg, um Matsch zu finden


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch....
> 
> Im Winter fahrt ihr auf der Strasse um den Matsch herum und mitten im Sommer fahrt Ihr extra ganz weit weg, um Matsch zu finden


 
Melanie,
die fallen halt unter die Spezis Mountainbiker.
Die sind doch alle leicht gaga.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch....
> 
> Im Winter fahrt ihr auf der Strasse um den Matsch herum und mitten im Sommer fahrt Ihr extra ganz weit weg, um Matsch zu finden



Warmer Matsch, meine Liebe.


----------



## joscho (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch....



Leider kann ich Dir nicht widersprechen 



> Im Winter fahrt ihr auf der Strasse um den Matsch herum und mitten im Sommer fahrt Ihr extra ganz weit weg, um Matsch zu finden



Die Temperatur macht den Unterschied  Wobei in diesem Falle leider nicht - zu den versprochenen 17 Grad fehlten mal locker 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch....


 

leider ja!!!


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ist seid schon auch ein bisschen komisch....
> 
> Im Winter fahrt ihr auf der Strasse um den Matsch herum und mitten im Sommer fahrt Ihr extra ganz weit weg, um Matsch zu finden



Ja ja  wir sind halt Kölner


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja  wir sind halt Kölner


----------



## SevenMountains (29. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ärgere ich mich erst recht, dass ich leider noch im Haus arbeiten musste;-)) Bei meinem letzten mal in Limburg war es das gleiche Wetter. Vielleicht bis Samstag und lg Gernot


----------



## joscho (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Gernot,

das müsste dann 2008 gewesen sein?! Wobei ich es dies mal wesentlich schlimmer fand. 
Das nächste mal bei so einem Wetter muss ich auch was im Haus arbeiten - und wenn es aufräumen ist 

Dann sieh mal zu, dass Du am Samstag dabei bist. Wenn wir auf den Trails etwas zusammenrücken, dann passt das schon 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2011)

Wetteraussichten ( TEAM III -Tour ) .... wo ist der Sommer  Kann man nicht Mixen .. Hätte gerne Mo & Di mit dem Rest der Woche gemixt und so 22°C und Sonne gehabt .. aber neee jetzt 17°C und Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren ja nicht heute, sondern erst Samstag.
Und da sieht's momentan ganz gut aus: 

www.wetteronline.de
www.wetter.com


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe auch die Trails werden bis da hin trocken sein  Notfalls Einheizen


----------



## crasher1973 (29. Juni 2011)

Komme gerade vom Doc wieder - er hat mir das Biken wieder erlaubt  
Ich werde am Samstag also dabei sein können. Ich musste ihm nur versprechen vorerst die andere Hand beim stürzen zu nehmen ;-) 

Stephan


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2011)

crasher1973 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Doc wieder - er hat mir das Biken wieder erlaubt
> Ich werde am Samstag also dabei sein können. Ich musste ihm nur versprechen vorerst die andere Hand beim stürzen zu nehmen ;-)
> 
> Stephan



Ha ha , das machste doch wohl mit links


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2011)

So ist fein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2011)

Daran werde dann ausschau halten ..


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Es wurde ja bereits angedroht:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DABEI


----------



## joscho (30. Juni 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> DABEI



Sehr schön 
Ich hoffe Du hast das Loch am Knie zugeschüttet - so was will ja keiner sehen


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Ich hoffe Du hast das Loch am Knie zugeschüttet - so was will ja keiner sehen



Werd ein Knieling drüberziehen

Bis Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2011)

Hmmm 
Wetter .
Wetter ..
Wetter ...

Schon eine Tendenz zu sehen


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juli 2011)

Der Wetterbericht gerade auf Radio Köln besagte, dass es morgen sonniger und deutlich trockener werden soll als heute.
Momentan tendieren wir noch zum Fahren.

Wir fahren gleich mal die Strecke inspizieren und entscheiden wieder mal kurzfristig


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2011)

Zukünftig sollten wir so was im April machen - wenn es dann nicht zu warm ist


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juli 2011)

Besser so als über 30°C. 
Noch ein kleiner Hinweis von mir:


Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch Samstags  dürfte es eng werden mit den Parkplätzen in Altenberg. Erst recht auch am Schöller Hof.
> Aber es gibt noch einen Parkplatz von Odenthal kommend VOR Altenberg.
> Die Zufahrt ist bei:
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Besser so als über 30°C.
> Noch ein kleiner Hinweis von mir:



aber 25°C wäre nicht schlecht !!!! wer hat den zu Petrus einen guten Draht


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2011)

NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS ​

Unsere Testfahrer geben grünes Licht für morgen. Streckenverhältnisse fast ideal.

Guckst du







Sollte es heute Nacht und Morgen allerdings ordentlich Regen geben, so sagen wir bis 9.00h ab. Also lieber morgen nochmal hier herein sehen.

NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS -NEWS -NEWS - NEWS - NEWS -NEWS ​


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2011)

Leider macht das Wetter die Sache wieder spannender als gewollt. Wobei es eben gar nicht so schlecht aussah. Seht selbst 









Ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten, dass es überall staubtrocken war, aber es ist gut fahrbar. Wenn nix mehr runter kommt, dann ist das Morgen prima.


----------



## route61 (2. Juli 2011)

Was habt Ihr denn immer für ein Problem mit eventuellem Regen?

Hab' ich nicht irgendwas gelesen (EInträge von 2010), daß es trotzdem Spaß gemacht hätte?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn der Hagel Dir keine Platzwunden zufügt, gibt es doch nichts, was wirklich gefährlich wäre, so lange man sich warm hält.

Und denk' mal: Das Fahrrad ist mir dem Gartenschlauch Ruck-Zuck sauber. Sauberer als vor der Tour! 

Und vielleicht die Qual der Reifen-/Bikewahl, wenn Du sie hast.


Bis später


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2011)

Wir wollen halt mal wieder eine "saubere" Tour 

Klar, 2010 war witzig weil es genug Verrückte gab, die trotz des Wetters gefahren sind. Aber tourentechnisch und apresmäßig war es nicht so der Hit. 
Schauen wir mal. Im Moment sieht es noch ganz gut aus (wenn man das aus Holland heranziehende positiv ignoriert) 

Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (2. Juli 2011)

Ja, da zieht etwas den Rhein herauf, gerade am Ijsselmeer aber ist nur klein. Ansonsten sieht's gut aus.


----------



## Giom (2. Juli 2011)

Wir sind beide raus , sehr schade! Müssen noch nach dem Umzug am Dienstag noch "bisßchen" was tun.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juli 2011)

Die Nacht war trocken, kein Regen in Sicht, es scheint - zumindest zeitweise - die Sonne ...

*Wir fahren!!!* 

Bis gleich!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> Wir sind beide raus , sehr schade! Müssen noch nach dem Umzug am Dienstag noch "bisßchen" was tun.



Das ist aber schade  schönen Samstag für euch


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Nacht war trocken, kein Regen in Sicht, es scheint - zumindest zeitweise - die Sonne ...
> 
> *Wir fahren!!!*
> 
> Bis gleich!



Jiippppiiiiieee 



Bis gleich


----------



## AnjaR (2. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Nacht war trocken, kein Regen in Sicht, es scheint - zumindest zeitweise - die Sonne ...
> 
> *Wir fahren!!!*
> 
> Bis gleich!


 
Na dann wünschen wir Euch viel Sonne und gaaaaaaanz viel Spaß heute. Freu mich schon auf den Tourenbericht.
Wir sind heute den ganzen Tag auf dem Baseballplatz und machen mit bei "Unser Dorf spielt Baseball".

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Nacht war trocken, kein Regen in Sicht, es scheint - zumindest zeitweise - die Sonne ...
> 
> *Wir fahren!!!*
> 
> Bis gleich!




Dann will ich mal los!!!! Gell


----------



## BulliOlli (2. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß 

Leider geht's bei mir heute nicht 

Freu' mich schon auf die Fotos vom schwimmen, äääh biken meinte ich natürlich


----------



## Oliver111182 (2. Juli 2011)

Schwimmen waren wir nicht, den Bauchplatscher hab ich dennoch hingelegt  

Danke für die schöne Tour und die perfekte Organisation 

Beste Grüße, Oli


----------



## surftigresa (2. Juli 2011)

Richtig, bei BESTEM Wetter hat das TeamIII eine feine Tour ausgepackt 

Vielen Dank auch von mir für einen schönen Tag im Wald!!!!

@Ralf,
ich hab' den Zettel von Dir verloren, aber ich glaube ungefähr das hier sollte ich posten, oder? 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juli 2011)

Bei bestem *Schönwetter *  heute mit 36 Bekloppten über die Altenberger Trails zu ziehen ...

*hat echt wieder mal super Spaß gemacht!!!

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer!* 

Hier schon mal das Startfoto.
Der Tourbericht folgt demnächst...



​


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Juli 2011)

Danke an Team III für die schöne Tour!
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Man sieht sich.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Juli 2011)

So, liebe IIIer und MitfahrerInnen!
Danke, dass ihr mich alten dicken Mann mitgeschleppt habt.
Das war wirklich eine tolle Erfahrung ..., perfekte Organisation, kurzweilig, und die Trails waren durchaus endorphinhaltig, gell Jens  ...


----------



## Jerd (2. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir ein dickes 

*DANKE*

für die schöne und (wie immer) allerbestens organisierte Tour!


----------



## route61 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen: großartig

Eine perfekte Tour mit einem hohen Spassfaktor. Toll organisiert, super Wetter, geile Trails, super nette Leute eingeladen und sogar die wichtigsten Infos zu den jeweiligen Teilstücken angesagt.

Was wüsch' ich mir mehr? Nochmaaaal! Bin nächstes Jahr gerne wieder dabei.

Der "Pessimist", "Nachteule"  und "Schwätzer"

Bertram


----------



## Seelrider (2. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour.
Organisation wieder perfekt!
Wetter hat auch gepasst.
Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Ach männo, ich hab' zu viele Kinder!!! LG, der Pete... schön, dass es euren Enthusiamus gibt - die erstbesagten werden ja auch grösser...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

....... was sollte ich hier nochmal schreiben Ich hab den Zettel verloren, wo drauf stand was hier jeder reinschreiben soll. MIST

mmmmmmmmmmmhhhh watt mach ich denn jetzt 
Ach, ich schreib irgend etwas, der Ralf hat den vor Tagen vorgeschriebenen Tourbericht ja auch noch nicht hier rein kopiert!

Schön war es, ein lustiger bunter Haufen. Feine Strecke ausgesucht, mit schönen Trails und herrlicher Landschaft. 


*Danke liebes TEAM III
*​
das war wieder perfekt, diesmal ohne Wasser von oben.

Der Yogi mit seinem Quietschehai.

@Melanie, wenn Du demnächst brav bist, schenke ich Dir einen!


----------



## hbb (3. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir :

Tolle Tour , Super Organisation und der Spass Faktor war Gross


Danke Team III !!!!

Bin Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder Dabei 

Gruss

vom Uphiller


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2011)

Nichts, absolut nichts zu bemängeln!
Und blau ist auch eine schöne Farbe.
Danke an die Backguidöse, Frontmann und die Schäfer-Pendelguides.


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Yogi mit seinem Quietschehai.
> 
> @Melanie, wenn Du demnächst brav bist, schenke ich Dir einen!


 
Das wird schwer, aber ich werde es versuchen


----------



## Tazz (3. Juli 2011)

*Vielen Dank für die netten Einträge* 

An dem Problem mit euren Spickzetteln, die ihr angeblich verloren habt, müssen wir unbedingt noch feilen  Es bieten sich an Branding, Tatoo...

Ich hab aber noch was für euch 

 , joscho unser
*Paparazzo*







Es hat mir Spaß gemacht mit euch durch den Wald zu radeln 

​


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich hab' den Zettel von Dir verloren





yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Zettel verloren, wo drauf stand was hier jeder reinschreiben soll. MIST



Mensch, ihr seid aber auch schusselig!
Und dann schreibt ihr so ein Zeugs hier rein!
Was sollen denn die Leute denken???


----------



## surftigresa (3. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht demnächste besser als PN... Zettel ist die junge Generation einfach nicht mehr gewöhnt


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2011)

Ich 





hoffe 





es gibt noch eine Fahrt diese Jahr , für die....die nicht mitkonnten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2011)

So - wie versprochen - hab ne Nacht drüber geschlafen, viel gegrübelt, Zettel hab ich gar keinen bekommen ....

Aber es bleibt dabei: Mir fällt einfach nichts zu meckern ein !

Perfekte Tour: Trails, Wetter, Guides, Verpflegung ... alles stimmte. Habt Ihr jetzt davon. Ich bin nächstes Mal wieder dabei und alle Anderen sicher auch.


----------



## joscho (3. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> So - wie versprochen - hab ne Nacht drüber geschlafen, viel gegrübelt, Zettel hab ich gar keinen bekommen ....



Hauptsache lobhudeln - ob mit oder ohne Zettel ist nicht soo wichtig 

Es war uns eine Ehre


----------



## soka70 (3. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dafür!!!! 

Ich werde mal einen Antrag stellen...


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juli 2011)

Team III  12 Punkte


Vielen dank für diesen sehr schönen MTB-Tag

Es gibt einfach nichts zu bemängeln. Alles perfekt gewesen
Was mich sehr gewundert hat ist, das es keine Defekte gab.

Heute bei unserer TT-Tour sah das wieder ganz anders aus

Bis bald


----------



## route61 (3. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ....
> Was mich sehr gewundert hat ist, das es keine Defekte gab.
> ...



Und keine größeren Verletzungen, tock tock tock (knock on wood), so weit mir bekannt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. Juli 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Und keine größeren Verletzungen, tock tock tock (knock on wood), so weit mir bekannt.



Ne ne, nur zwei "verletzte"  Schläuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich sehr gewundert hat ist, das es keine Defekte gab.
> 
> Heute bei unserer TT-Tour sah das wieder ganz anders aus
> ...




Das ist vielleicht der größte Unterschied zwischen T3 und TT.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das wird schwer, aber ich werde es versuchen



Du schaffst das schon!



surftigresa schrieb:


> ist die junge Generation



Danke!


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> dafür!!!!
> 
> Ich werde mal einen Antrag stellen...


 
Mach mal, ich unterschreibe auch gerne mit!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

> @Melanie, wenn Du demnächst brav bist, schenke ich Dir einen!


 Ein Haibike? Von der Seite kenn' ich ihn schlichtweg garnich'... Zweifelnd, der Pete.


----------



## BulliOlli (4. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> dafür!!!!
> 
> Ich werde mal einen Antrag stellen...



dafür


----------



## Tazz (4. Juli 2011)

wie nett


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allein für dieses Kunstwerk hätt' er seine Chance verdient!


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juli 2011)

Ja - sagt mal: Wo bleibt denn der Tourbericht und die Bilder von den Paparrrrrazis?


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juli 2011)

Ist in Arbeit! 

Edit: Ist fertig


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juli 2011)

*TEAM III - Die "Schönwetter" Tour 2011*​
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Es war jetzt nicht das allerschönste Schönwetter. Aber verglichen mit dem Vorjahr war es einfach traumhaft! 
Es war nicht zu heiß und es war bewölkt genug, um die ganzen Wandererscharen aus dem eigens für uns gesperrten Eifgental  fernzuhalten 

Und so trafen sich am anfangs noch kurz etwas tröpfelnden Samstagmorgen 36 Biker zur diesjährigen TEAM III Tour!




Suchbild. Wo ist der Fehler? ​
Am Treffpunkt in Altenberg wurden vor der Tour an die verwunderten Teilnehmer erst mal Bändchen ausgegeben...



 



... deren tieferer Sinn sich erst später erschließen sollte.

Pünktlich zur Abfahrt verzogen sich auch die letzten einzelnen Regentropfen und wir starteten erst mal mit einer lockeren Einroll- und Poserphase:





Doch das erste Hindernis ließ nicht lange auf sich warten 





Zur - bei 36 Leuten sowieso schon langwierigen - Kletteraktion kam es zusätzlich durch einzelne Teilnehmer zu unnötigen Verzögerungen 





Auch die erste Schlüsselstelle folgte nicht viel später.





Findige Pfadfinder fanden vereinfachte Pfade...





Weiter gings...





zum ersten Uphill...





und anschließendem Flow-Downhill.





Die Ursache für die danach entstandene Wartezeit ist bis heute ungeklärt 





Wir quälten uns rauf und flogen runter...











 



Bis plötzlich die Wand vor uns stand 





Die angekündigte Schiebepassage!
Aber es gab Hoffnung:





Nach den letzten Metern der Schufterei...





... geschafft! 





Die Verpflegungsstelle:









Nicht ganz so üppig wie im Vorjahr (kein Kaviar und so... ), denn es erwartete uns ja noch eine reguläre Kuchenpause 

Hier offenbarte sich auch der Sinn der Armbändchen.
Nur mit Armband gab's hier "All inclusive". Andere wurden verjagt 

Weiter ging's. Und wie stand es schon in der Bibel?
Vor den Kuchen setzte der Herr das Panorama...









... und den Wurzeldownhill 
(Oder so... )





Zwei kleine Stürze konnten keinen am Weiterfahren hindern.
Kuchen und Weizen zogen... 





Wieder mal geschafft. Und sonnig wurde es auch 





Die Damen vom Grill hatten super vorgearbeitet, aber trotzdem betätigte sich der eine oder andere als Hilfskellner 





Nach der verdienten Pause ging's erst mal wieder rauf. Erst sanft...





...dann nur noch ein bisschen sanft 





Nun folgte das gefährlichste Stück der Tour 
Zuerst musste sich jeder fragen, wie er auf dieses schmale Brett kommt, ...





... und direkt danach galt es, der Rache der Natur für die Zerstörung selbiger durch die rücksichtlosen Mountainbiker zu entkommen!
Heimtückisch hatte sie auf der Strecke eine Plantage von Bärenklau-Stauden platziert, die bei Berührung zu schweren verbrennungsartigen Verletzungen führen können.
Aber TEAM III hatte die Verschwörung durchschaut und den Anschlag schon am Vorabend wirksam bekämpft 





Nicht bekämpfen ließ sich leider der anschließende zweite fiese Wurzelanstieg.
Da mussten dann halt alle durch... 





Zur Belohnung gab's dann dafür noch zwei, drei nette Flowtrails, unterbrochen nur von kurzen Anstiegen...









... und kleinen Staus ...





Massenveranstaltung halt ... 





Ein letztes Mal ging es bergauf.
Und die anschließende Heizabfahrt hatte es durchaus in sich.
Wer die Stelle mit dem Anlieger zu langsam nahm, landete unweigerlich unten in losem Geröll 





Auch hier gab es wieder Purzler, zum Glück wieder ohne Folgen 

Unten angekommen stand die Meute in Erwartung des letzten kleinen Trailchens vor dem endgültigen großen Fressen 





Den Trail mitgenommen, ...









... ein letzter Slalomkurs am Altenberger Dom um bewegliche Ziele ... 





... und das eigentliche Ziel war erreicht 





*Schön war's mal wieder mit Euch! *

Und für die Statistiker hier noch die Daten (vom Guide "Vorne vorne"):

41 km
820 hm
3:15 h netto Fahrzeit
6:04 h brutto Fahrzeit (mit Pausen)
Schnitt ca. 12,5 km/h ("Hinten hinten" gut 10 km/h)

Und das Höhenprofil:





*Vielen Dank für's Mitfahren und bis zur nächsten TEAM III Tour! 
*

*TEAM III*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Sehr feiner Bericht Danke!

Ich denke der Fehler auf dem ersten Bild ist der fehlende







War aber trotzdem sehr schön mit Euch und freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Hab noch nen Fehler, Renate sieht aus wie ein Engel!!! (zwei Fahnen im Rücken)

Aber sooooo lieb ist die nicht!

Oder Teufelchen!!!  Mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Juli 2011)

Scheint ne feine Tour gewesen zu sein - wieso war ich eigentlich nicht eingeladen ?!


----------



## BulliOlli (7. Juli 2011)

Kompliment - scheint euch ja mal endlich 'ne schöne Tour gelungen zu sein...


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juli 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Scheint ne feine Tour gewesen zu sein - wieso war ich eigentlich nicht eingeladen ?!



Wieso nicht eingeladen 
Es waren doch alle eingeladen!


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Scheint ne feine Tour gewesen zu sein - wieso war ich eigentlich nicht eingeladen ?!



Guckst du zum Beispiel:

hier, hier, hier, hier...

Es war garnicht so leicht dran vorbei zulesen.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wieso nicht eingeladen
> Es waren doch alle eingeladen!



Schande über mich - hab das Fahnebild in den diversen Themen zwar gesehen aber irgendwie zu nichts zuordnen können... :-(

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sensibilisiert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sehr feiner Bericht Danke!
> 
> Ich denke der Fehler auf dem ersten Bild ist der fehlende
> 
> ...



Besser?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Schande über mich - hab das Fahnebild in den diversen Themen zwar gesehen aber irgendwie zu nichts zuordnen können... :-(
> ...



100 Liegestütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2011)

*Wiederholung* für die anderen dieses Jahr noch


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 100 Liegestütze



Ja, Strafe muss sein 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Wiederholung* für die anderen dieses Jahr noch



Siiiiiiiicher, siiiiiiicher...

@Frankie Cologne - einarmig


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Siiiiiiiicher, siiiiiiicher...


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Juli 2011)

Eine BITTE .... Hat von Euch jemand ein Bild von mir auf Trail oder so? Brauche ich für eine Geburtstags-Kollage. Renate hat meine Mailanschrift.


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ist in Arbeit!
> 
> Edit: Ist fertig



WOW! Super geworden! 
Das ist quasi das Sahnehäubchen der Tour ... mmh ... nee - eigentlich die Trails und das ich kaum abgestiegen bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (7. Juli 2011)

Scheint ja schön gewesen zu sein 
Sonja, wie sieht es mit dem Antrag aus?


----------



## surftigresa (7. Juli 2011)

Sehr feiner Bericht 

Und tolle Bilder von der Meute...

Fehler??? Renate hat sich doch auch wie ein Engel um Ihre Schäfchen gekümmert!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Frankie Cologne - einarmig



Puh, da hab ich ja Glück - dachte schon einarmig und nur auf 3 Fingern **gg**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazz (7. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hab noch nen Fehler, Renate sieht aus wie ein Engel!!! (zwei Fahnen im Rücken)
> 
> Aber sooooo lieb ist die nicht!
> 
> Oder Teufelchen!!!  Mmmmmmmmmmmhhhhh



*Ja sicher , ich bin lieb und ein Engel...!
* 

​
@ Konfuzius: Danke für die coole Zusammenfassung


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Besser?



Das kommt hin! Danke


----------



## soka70 (8. Juli 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Sonja, wie sieht es mit dem Antrag aus?


 

ist in Vorbereitung


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2011)

klasse Bericht


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2011)

Wir waren heute mit dem Frauentreff im Land der Tomburger. Gemerkt haben sie es aber nicht.

Ein eher seltenes Bild, der Rallef gescheucht von der Karin.






Ein paar unkommentierte Fotos.

















Der Ralf erklärt der gebannt und sehr aufmerksam lauschenden Sonja das Thema Fahrtechnik.






Noch ein paar wortlose Bilder.

























Schön wars.​


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Juli 2011)

Ja - schön wars. Hab ganz vergessen, was es da für feine Trails gibt. Es war mir ein Vergnügen mit Euch.
Team Tomburg konnte uns gar nicht bemerken. Die haben in Ahrweiler die Trails bespielt.


----------



## Handlampe (10. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute mit dem Frauentreff im Land der Tomburger. Gemerkt haben sie es aber nicht.




Selbstverständlich haben wir das bemerkt. Allerdings sagte mir Thomas ihr habt eine Sondergenehmigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (10. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Tour, es war super.


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Bildchen hab ich auch noch...

Beim Raufstrampeln







Beim Runterrollen
















Die Truppe






Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch!


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich haben wir das bemerkt. Allerdings sagte mir Thomas ihr habt eine Sondergenehmigung.



Nicht zu fassen  da haben wir mal eine Sondergenehmigung und ich konnte nicht mit  .

Die größte Frechheit ist, das sie auch ohne mich Spaß hatten ...


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juli 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen  da haben wir mal eine Sondergenehmigung und ich konnte nicht mit  .
> 
> Die größte Frechheit ist, das sie auch ohne mich Spaß hatten ...



Aber mit Dir hätten wir noch viel mehr Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juli 2011)

Die Tour war soo doof ohne Tazz, wie die TeamIII-Tour ohne Sonja!
Also ich hatte keinen Spaß...immer dieses rauf und runter und diese viele Landschaft, dauernd Eiskaffee trinken, überhaupt keine Panne, kaum menschliche Verluste.
Immer diese Höflichkeitsbekundungen, nur damit wir mal wieder mit dürfen.


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Aber mit Dir hätten wir noch viel mehr Spaß gehabt.





Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Tour war soo doof ohne Tazz, wie die TeamIII-Tour ohne Sonja!
> Also ich hatte keinen Spaß...immer dieses rauf und runter und diese  viele Landschaft, dauernd Eiskaffee trinken, überhaupt keine Panne, kaum  menschliche Verluste.
> Immer diese Höflichkeitsbekundungen, nur damit wir mal wieder mit dürfen.







  Süß .... danke


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

Kinners,
seid ihr alle im Urlaub?

Zwei Wochen nix von euch zu lesen, muß man sich Sorgen machen???

Wie schaut es denn Samstag aus? Jemand von euch Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour ab Hennef?

Werde dann mit Helge die Gegend Hennef, Siegburg, HoChi etc. unsicher machen. 1000HM, 50km bei gemütlichem Tempo werden es ungefähr werden. 
Start gegen 12 Uhr in Hennef Bhf.

Würde mich freuen, euch mal wieder zu sehen, wenn ihr nicht den ganzen Tag dem Rallef huldigt 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Carsten,

wir sind eine Mischung aus krank und lustlos.

Das Wetter lädt aber derzeit auch nur ein zu krank und lustlos.

Mal sehen wies am Samstag aussieht.


----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Carsten ( Du hast mit allem recht )

Ich bin gerade Krank ( Erkältung ) hatte letztes WE ein paar Tage Urlaub  und am Samstag ist der Ralf fällig 

Ansonsten alles schön bei uns  und ich hoffe auch das wir ganz bald mal wieder zusammen radeln können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (28. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> seid ihr alle im Urlaub?
> 
> Zwei Wochen nix von euch zu lesen, muß man sich Sorgen machen???
> ...



klingt gut!!!!!  fühle mich einfach mal angesprochen, da dat restliche Team gerade was schwächelt!


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> klingt gut!!!!!  fühle mich einfach mal angesprochen, da dat restliche Team gerade was schwächelt!



 Kann Samstag nicht, jedenfalls grad nicht dann ... wie wär es mit Start um 8:00 Uhr oder 16:00 Uhr ... is ja gut 

Oder noch besser = am Sonntag


----------



## DrFuManchu (28. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach, gehöre zwar nicht zum T3 hätte aber Interesse an ner Runde ab Hennef
> HoChi hört sich gut an
> Was bedeutet bei euch gemütlich? Gemütlich im Sinne von unterwegs Blümchenpflücken, oder für euch gemütlich und alle anderen laufen blau an
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2011)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Tach, gehöre zwar nicht zum T3 hätte aber Interesse an ner Runde ab Hennef
> HoChi hört sich gut an
> Was bedeutet bei euch gemütlich? Gemütlich im Sinne von unterwegs Blümchenpflücken, oder für euch gemütlich und alle anderen laufen blau an
> 
> ...



Das kommt drauf an wer von uns mitfährt ... der langsamste gibt an wie schnell es werden kann  im Wald hatten wir bis jetzt jedenfalls keine Verluste zu melden


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2011)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> Tach, gehöre zwar nicht zum T3 hätte aber Interesse an ner Runde ab Hennef
> HoChi hört sich gut an
> Was bedeutet bei euch gemütlich? Gemütlich im Sinne von unterwegs Blümchenpflücken, oder für euch gemütlich und alle anderen laufen blau an
> 
> ...



So blau  Ausser unserer Aussenstelle, bei ihr ist das Blau irgendwie anders.

Kurz gesagt, für dich gemütlich und für uns am Limit.


----------



## soka70 (28. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ausser unserer Aussenstelle, bei ihr ist das Blau irgendwie anders.



Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2011)

Soka's blau kann ans Limit gehen ...​


----------



## DrFuManchu (28. Juli 2011)

Da wir uns noch nicht kennen.....sollte sich das jetzt ändern

Ich kann mich ja zur Integration blau anmalen und einen weißen Helm anziehen

Solange wir in Bewegung bleiben komme ich gerne vorbei.
 Ich mag auch die WH falls es dort ebenfalls durchgehen soll.
Bisher hat mich der Wolle geguided, der ist momentan aber "angeschlagen" um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.



Startpunkt HeBhf? Wie ist die Parksituation, kostenfrei und ewas abseits, da ich nach der Runde wg. Klamottenwechsel ja noch blankziehen muß.
Das muss nicht zwingend "mittendrin" sein



12oo ist ne gute Zeit


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2011)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann mich ja zur Integration blau anmalen und einen weißen Helm anziehen
> 
> ...



Solltest du auf jeden Fall tun.


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Solltest du auf jeden Fall tun.



Schade, ich kann leider nicht mit. Einen blauen MTBler mit weißer Mütze hätte gern erlebt.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann leider nicht mit. Einen blauen MTBler mit weißer Mütze hätte gern erlebt.



Ohne weiße Mütze kennen wir ja schon zu genüge.


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2011)

...Blaue MTB´ler ohne weiße Mütze erinnert mich an Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef 

Sonja habe ich dann mal für Samstag eingeplant, was ist mit dem restlichen Team?

Biken in Hennef geht nur Samstag, bin da fest, da Helge auch mitwollte und ich noch familiäre Verpflichtungen dort damit kombiniere.

Startpunkt Hennef Bahnhof Mittelstraße/Humperndickstraße ist mittendrin, da ist nix mit blank ziehen. Aber der normale Mitteleuropäer schafft das mit dem Umziehen auch auf dem Fahrer/Beifahrersitz 

12.00 Uhr ist Abfahrt, nicht Treffpunkt, um das noch klarzustellen! Schoner für Knie sind nicht verkehrt, sind auch paar knackigere Stellen dabei, Chickenway aber i.d.R. auch oder es kann geschoben werden. 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Blaue MTB´ler ohne weiße Mütze erinnert mich an Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef
> 
> Sonja habe ich dann mal für Samstag eingeplant, was ist mit dem restlichen Team?
> 
> ...



Werde mich leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden können. Interesse hätte ich aber schon. Schoner hab ich nicht. Aber ich kann Schonhaltung einnehmen.


----------



## joscho (29. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Blaue MTB´ler ohne weiße Mütze erinnert mich an Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef
> 
> Sonja habe ich dann mal für Samstag eingeplant, was ist mit dem restlichen Team?



Ich habe leider keine Zeit. Aber ob blau oder nicht, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber ich kann Schonhaltung einnehmen.



Ich auch: auf dem Sofa


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Werde mich leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden können. Interesse hätte ich aber schon. Schoner hab ich nicht. Aber ich kann Schonhaltung einnehmen.



juut, dann einfach kurz melden, wenn du mitkommst...

Ansonsten verschieben wir halt mal wieder 

schönes WE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManchu (29. Juli 2011)

häh....Schoner


Aaaaaalter bin doch kein Frorider, auch nicht versuchsweise


Wie müssen das mit dem Kennenlernen leider vertagen, da sich mein Plan fürs WE geändert hat.

Werde mich bei n.G. wieder melden


----------



## DrFuManchu (29. Juli 2011)

*Delgado Ich auch: auf dem Sofa *
 Wasn los mit dir?
Kein Bock mehr auf Rennen?
Oder schlimmer.....kein Bock mehr auf biken


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> juut, dann einfach kurz melden, wenn du mitkommst...
> 
> Ansonsten verschieben wir halt mal wieder
> 
> schönes WE!



Melde das ich kurz mitkomme.


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Melde das ich kurz mitkomme.


----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Melde das ich kurz mitkomme.



Brav


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2011)

*







Dem lieben Ralf *
wünsche ich zu seinem hohen alter
*alles liebe *


*zum*


*Geburtstag*

laß Dich feiern







​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juli 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alles Jute auch von der Außenstelle!!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Juli 2011)

Oh, eben erst gelesen!
Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. August 2011)

*Regierung prüft Helmpflicht auf Pedelecs*

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,777739,00.html

Ja ja, dass wir in einem Staat mit Überregulierungsdeppen leben ist für die Wenigsten neu, aber ein klein wenig erschrecken kann man sich immer wieder ob der immer neuen Ideen unserer Volksvertreter.
Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass mehr und mehr Leute das Auto auch mal stehen lassen und somit für sich, die Solidargemeinschaft der Krankenversicherten und auch die Umwelt Gutes tun, wird über neuen Regeln nachgedacht, um diesen Trend nachhaltig zu brechen (siehe [1]). Jetzt kann man natürlich nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Verantwortlichen diese Studien kenenn. Genauso wenig kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass es sich hier um Clientel- und Lobbypolitik handelt.

Zitat aus dem Artikel:
"Der ADFC erläuterte, dass im Falle einer Helmpflicht wohl Motorradhelme nötig wären. Die üblichen Fahrradhelme seien nur für unter 20 km/h getestet, sagte Rechtsreferent Huhn."

Wie schnell sind eigentlich RR meist und werden die mit Vollvisierhelm noch schneller?

"Ein allgemeines Tempolimit von 30 für alle Elektrofahrräder sei aber "zurzeit nicht umsetzbar", heißt es in der Antwort des Ministeriums auf eine Anfrage der SPD- Bundestagsfraktion."

Während seit Jahren erfolgreich ein allg. Tempolimit auf den deutschen Autobahnen verhindert wird, versucht man eins für E-Bikes einzurichten? Mit Argumenten wie "Andere Verkehrsteilnehmer rechnen nicht mit so schnellen Radlern"? Deswegen liebe Radler; fahrt schön langsam und lasst euch abschieben auf dreckige, schlechte und gefährliche Radwege. Hauptsache den Autos nicht im Wege sein.

Ich liebe diesen Staat.

ciao...
   joerg

[1]
Ein Hauptargument gegen eine Helmpflicht ist der damit verbundene Rückgang der Fahrradnutzung insgesamt. So wurde beispielsweise 1991 in Australien eine landesweite Helmpflicht für Radfahrer gesetzlich verordnet. Dies führte zu einem dramatischen Einbruch des seit Jahren anhaltenden australischen Fahrradbooms.
(http://www.adfc-rodgau.de/helme1.html#argumente)


----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. August 2011)

Ich habe noch zwei Startplätze zu vergeben. Beim Sebameed Bike Day und Sauerland-Marathon In Grafschaft. Wer möchte haben oder kennt jemand der da mit fahren möchte?


----------



## DrFuManchu (2. August 2011)

Ich ich ich ich....

Grafschaft ist leider zeitgleich mit Rad am Ring aber Sebamed möchte ich gerne hin.

Was wullstn dofür hom?

Oder soll ich wieder als dein zweites Ich starten?


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2011)

Danke fürs Entknarzen von Sonjas Bike., liebes TeamIII. Jetzt wird der AlpenX etwas ruhiger, abgesehen vom Schreien der Elexier-Bremsen.


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke fürs Entknarzen von Sonjas Bike., liebes TeamIII. Jetzt wird der AlpenX etwas ruhiger, abgesehen vom Schreien der Elexier-Bremsen.



Uns ist es schon wichtig das ihr euch wohlfühlt. Und das wir euch nicht bis ins Vinschgau hören.


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Uns ist es schon wichtig das ihr euch wohlfühlt. Und das wir euch nicht bis ins Vinschgau hören.


Tja, wir sind drei Frauen gemeinsam unterwegs...könnte sein Ihr hört uns doch!
Was macht Ihr im Vischgau...Apfelerntehelfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> Was macht Ihr im Vischgau...Apfelerntehelfer?



Ja, die spärliche Rente aufbessern.


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2011)

Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2011)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.



Und das wollen wir nicht.


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke fürs Entknarzen von Sonjas Bike., liebes TeamIII. Jetzt wird der AlpenX etwas ruhiger, abgesehen vom Schreien der Elexier-Bremsen.




Ach Karin, wie selbstlos Du wieder bist


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, wir sind drei Frauen gemeinsam unterwegs...könnte sein Ihr hört uns doch!
> Was macht Ihr im Vischgau...Apfelerntehelfer?



he he 

geil


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke fürs Entknarzen von Sonjas Bike., liebes TeamIII. Jetzt wird der AlpenX etwas ruhiger, abgesehen vom* Schreien der* *Elexier-Bremsen*.



Hmmm da gibt es mittel und wege


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke fürs Entknarzen von Sonjas Bike., liebes TeamIII. Jetzt wird der AlpenX etwas ruhiger, abgesehen vom Schreien der Elexier-Bremsen.




... dem Knarzen unserer Knochen, dem Schnaufen berghoch, dem Gekicher wenn wir über Haribo/Milka philosophieren, dem .....


----------



## joscho (11. August 2011)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Süden 





Teilweise echt komische Vögel hier:





Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. August 2011)

Wo hat es denn Dich hinverschlagen?


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2011)

​ 
*sehr cool*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (11. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wo hat es denn Dich hinverschlagen?



Kurzurlaub bei den Weißwürsteln  
Morgen geht es zurück in den Regen


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2011)

Jawohl es Regnet ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jawohl es Regnet ....



Ja kann ich bestätigen ...


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2011)

Also im 7Gebirge (Honnef) ists trocken...noch.


----------



## joscho (12. August 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Jawohl es Regnet ....



Hm, ist ja doof. Dann gehen wir jetzt erst mal in Ruhe Frühstücken... und wenn endlich mal Wind auf kommt, ne Runde surfen 

So sieht es hier gerade aus:


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2011)

is ja wiederlich


----------



## Handlampe (18. August 2011)

Es gibt ein TT-Auswärtsspiel Spezial.

Wie schauts, TIII?

Schaut ihr hier.


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt ein TT-Auswärtsspiel Spezial.
> 
> Wie schauts, TIII?
> 
> Schaut ihr hier.



Coole Idee Uwe.

Allerdings sind wir noch auswärtser. Im Vinschgau


----------



## Tazz (18. August 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt ein TT-Auswärtsspiel Spezial.
> 
> Wie schauts, TIII?
> 
> Schaut ihr hier.




Sehr sehr schade , das nächste mal Uwe  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (18. August 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es gibt ein TT-Auswärtsspiel Spezial.
> 
> Wie schauts, TIII?
> 
> Schaut ihr hier.



Hm schade, wir kommen ja nicht gerade oft vor die Tür, aber ausgerechnet da sind wir wech.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Coole Idee Uwe.
> 
> Allerdings sind wir noch auswärtser. Im Vinschgau



Na, das ist ja nicht sogar noch auwärtserster als Brohltal.....das ist sogar noch schöner....das muß man neidlos anerkennen.


Ich wünsche euch viel Spass. Wo seid ihr genau?


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2011)

Wir pendeln zwischen Latsch und Reschensee.


----------



## surftigresa (20. August 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir pendeln......



Und ich dachte, ihr seid zum Biken dort


----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ihr seid zum Biken dort



Biken Wer macht den so nen Schei...

Wir nehmen aber mal eins mit.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Biken Wer macht den so nen Schei...
> 
> Wir nehmen aber mal eins mit.



Zum Brötchenholen fahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. August 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zum Brötchenholen fahren !



Eher für das Sixpack von der Tanke.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Eher für das Sixpack von der Tanke.



Flüssigbrot,auch gut!!


----------



## ultra2 (30. August 2011)

Grüße aus dem doch recht trockenem Vinschgau


----------



## Konfuzius (30. August 2011)

Ah, auf dem Weg zur Tanke?


----------



## radjey (30. August 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ah, auf dem Weg zur Tanke?


Oder Brötchen holen?


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2011)

Limburgs Mooooooiste, Grande Extrema


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. August 2011)

Stimmt alles nicht, die haben sich verfahren.


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2011)

Denke, das Bild zeigt Fragmente des Teams III auf der Diretissima zwischen Seilbahnberg(!)station und beschaulichem ital. (Milch-) Café .


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2011)

Der Wolf kennt sich aus.

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. September 2011)

... nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SevenMountains (6. September 2011)

Schön, Postkarte eingescannt, Photoshop auf und schon hat man eine paar schöne Urlauserinnerungen;-) VG Gernot


----------



## Konfuzius (7. September 2011)

Auf Wunsch einzelner: 

Für alle, die im Juli nicht dabei sein konnten, oder einfach noch mal wollen:
*
TEAM III Tour 2011 - Die Wiederholung*





Gefahren wird (fast) die gleiche Strecke wie beim Original.
Unentschlossene können sich davon beim Tourbericht zur TEAM III 2011 ein Bild machen.

Start ist:

*Samstag, 17.09.2011, 11 Uhr
am Restaurant Wißkirchen in Odenthal-Altenberg
*
Gefahren wird nur bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen!!!

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung
*HIER*​


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2011)

ERSTER


----------



## Tazz (8. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ERSTER




 gut so ...


----------



## joscho (8. September 2011)

Wird Zeit für einen neuen Job  Wo es doch so interessante wie *Dessousmodenschauanziehhelfer* gibt ...

http://www.axe.de/hot-jobs/index_de.php


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für einen neuen Job  Wo es doch so interessante wie *Dessousmodenschauanziehhelfer* gibt ...
> 
> http://www.axe.de/hot-jobs/index_de.php



Auja, will auch!


----------



## Merlin (9. September 2011)

Wobei *Damenbeachvolleyballzeugwart* auch nicht zu verachten ist...


----------



## AnjaR (9. September 2011)

Männer!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (9. September 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wobei *Damenbeachvolleyballzeugwart* auch nicht zu verachten ist...



Bälle aufpumpen 

PS: Männer werden 12 Jahre alt. Danach wachsen sie nur noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. September 2011)

Könnte man(n) das auch auf unsere Sportart anwenden


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> PS: Männer werden 12 Jahre alt. Danach wachsen sie nur noch



Netter Text


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Könnte man(n) das auch auf unsere Sportart anwenden



Klar - Reifen aufpumpen!


----------



## Marc84 (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe gerade das erste mal von eurer Tour in Altenberg gesehen würde auch super gerne mitfahren kann aber leider am Samstag nicht. Hoffe es werden öfter so Touren durch Altenberg gemacht, damit ich auch mal mit fahren kann würde gerne mal mit so ner tollen großen Gruppe mitfahren.
Echt schade aber kann man nix machen.
Wünsche allen Viel Spaß und super Wetter 

MFG Marc


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe gerade das erste mal von eurer Tour in Altenberg gesehen würde auch super gerne mitfahren kann aber leider am Samstag nicht. Hoffe es werden öfter so Touren durch Altenberg gemacht, damit ich auch mal mit fahren kann würde gerne mal mit so ner tollen großen Gruppe mitfahren.
> Echt schade aber kann man nix machen.
> ...



Hallo Marc, 
kannst ja versuchen Team III zu überreden(auch wenn ich glaube das das nicht klappt ) mehr Touren da anzubieten.(Es muss halt Exklusiv bleiben ,diese Jahr die Wiederholung ist ja schon einen außergewöhnliche Ausnahme)
Es gibt bestimmt andere Guide die sich in der Ecke auskennen, wozu ich leider nicht gehöre.

Aber es gibt auch woanders schöne Ecken , wenn du mobil bist müsste das eigentlich kein Problem sein Anschluss an solche Touren zu finden und Elemente von Team III wirst du da sicherlich auch hin und wieder antreffen. 

Ich werde im Winter auch wieder mehr ausschreiben (habe ich mir fest vorgenommen),aber ich bin dann eher für die Gemütliche/Einfache Schiene zuständig.


----------



## Konfuzius (16. September 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Weitere Infos und Anmeldung
> *HIER*



An alle Mitfahrer der morgigen Tour:

Unsere Kuchen- und Weizenverpflegungsstation



hat morgen leider geschlossen. 
Also ein paar Riegel einpacken!

Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> An alle Mitfahrer der morgigen Tour:
> 
> Unsere Kuchen- und Weizenverpflegungsstation
> 
> ...




Na da lässt uns Team III doch bestimmt nicht im Stich  Wie sind denn die Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse


----------



## ultra2 (16. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Wetter und Bodenverhältnisse



Über 10° und zumindest in großen Teilen nicht flüssig


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Über 10° und zumindest in großen Teilen nicht flüssig



Also Klamotten zum wechseln mitnehmen .. und ich werde das Tempo sehr tief halten


----------



## hsw (17. September 2011)

Wie ihr das dieses Mal mit dem Wetter hinbekommen habt, das war echt klasse.
Versucht das doch bei der nächsten Tour noch mal so. 

Eine rundum schöne Tour, vielen Dank!


----------



## Konfuzius (17. September 2011)

Ja, schön war's mal wieder - auch in kleinerer Gruppe 

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer:


----------



## surftigresa (17. September 2011)

Auch von mir zwei 

Vielen Dank an Ralf und das komplette Team III für eine sehr gelungene Tour mit einem feinen Abschlusstrail!

Gut, dass ich mich heute morgen doch noch aufgerafft habe, Euch zu begleiten.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## XmuhX (17. September 2011)

Auch mein Dank habt Ihr für die entspannte und geniale Tour, die super Organisation, und den netten Leuten die daran teilgenommen haben. 
 Ein schöner Tag war das...gerne mehr davon!


----------



## Radler4fun (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank an die Guides für die schöne Tour gestern! War meine zweite Tour als "Gast" bei Team III und hat (wieder) Spaß gemacht! 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Handlampe (18. September 2011)

Ein schöner Tag war's


----------



## Redfraggle (18. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ein schöner Tag war's



Ja, und eine wunderbar gelungene Alternative zu unserer sonstigen
Beschäftigung 

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2011)

Auch von mir aus vielen Dank , dass Ihr einen wiederholungstermin ( aufgrund einzelner  ) ins Leben gerufen habt . 
Da muss ich mich dann sehen lassen  

Es war alles dabei .. Trail / Mitfahrer / Strecke / Hm 

Vielen Dank an das Team III für dieses Erlebnis .

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von mir 

Räder ohne Reiter




Ahh ..hier die Reiter ohne Räder 
















Der Einzige Defekt ...




Die ganze Meute 




Guide


----------



## sibby08 (18. September 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ja, und eine wunderbar gelungene Alternative zu unserer sonstigen
> Beschäftigung
> 
> !


 
Tja, bei mir war die Alternative



Musste leider auch dringend mal sein und wenn schon mal Sonne da ist... .

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf irgendwann meine Rädchen nochmal auszuführen.


----------



## Papnase (18. September 2011)

he auch von mir vielen dank, immer wieder gerne! wieder neue abfahrten kennengelernt! wie kann ich die bilder einsehen?


----------



## Tazz (18. September 2011)

Papnase schrieb:


> he auch von mir vielen dank, immer wieder gerne! wieder neue abfahrten kennengelernt! wie kann ich die bilder einsehen?



Hier kannst du noch ein paar sehen. Alle Bilder wird dir nicht gelingen.


----------



## ultra2 (18. September 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf irgendwann meine Rädchen nochmal auszuführen.



Ach Udo, du würdest es ja nur schmutzig machen. Und das kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. September 2011)

Ein paar Bilder hätt' ich auch noch von der Wiederholungstour, mit Wetter, wie wir es noch nie bei einer orginal TEAM III Tour hatten 
Wir sollten demnächst die Originaltour weglassen und immer direkt die Wiederholungstour fahren 

Vor dem Start





Das Hindernis 
Ging diesmal vergleichsweise schnell 





Die erste Schlüsselstelle





Plackerei...





Rollen...





Auch der Tsvenn hat's geschafft! 





Die Schiebepassage





Aber die Verpflegungsstelle ist nicht weit 





Da isse





Und schon wieder ne Pause 





Das schmale Brett und Verschnaufpause nach dem zweiten üblen Anstieg








Entenmarsch





Und schließlich der Rinne-Trail





Von der Zugabe hab ich leider keine Bilder... 
War mit Fahren beschäftigt 

Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour 
Ralf


----------



## sibby08 (18. September 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach Udo, du würdest es ja nur schmutzig machen. Und das kann ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


 
Staubablagerung ist auch Schmutz


----------



## Papnase (18. September 2011)

_übrigens die zugabe war 1a! ich weiß jetzt schon wo mich meine nächste tour hinführt!!

_


----------



## Dart (18. September 2011)

Also Team III,

das war ja nun wirklich enttäuschend bei der Wiederholungstour.

Ich habe das Auto innen in Plastikfolie gehüllt, unzählige Tüten für die üblichen nassen Sachen eingeladen und mehrer Sätze trockener Wäsche dabei gehabt, aber nichts davon wurde gebraucht. 

Danke für die bestens organisierte Tour an alle Teammitglieder und Mitfahrer.

@ Renate: Schöne Bilder hast Du da von uns gemacht

Viele Grüße vom Naafbachtal

Anja und Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Also Team III,
> 
> das war ja nun wirklich enttäuschend bei der Wiederholungstour.
> 
> Ich habe das Auto innen in Plastikfolie gehüllt, unzählige Tüten für die üblichen nassen Sachen eingeladen und mehrer Sätze trockener Wäsche dabei gehabt, aber nichts davon wurde gebraucht.



Da gibt es extra *Schlamm aus der Dose* , das stelle ich euch dann beim nächsten mal hin , ich hab da großes Verständniss....

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## sibby08 (19. September 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Da gibt es extra *Schlamm aus der Dose* , das stelle ich euch dann beim nächsten mal hin , ich hab da großes Verständniss....
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Renate


 
Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee ...


----------



## Tazz (19. September 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Du bringst mich da auf eine Idee ...






 da braucht man quasi nicht mehr vor die Tür


----------



## sibby08 (19. September 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> da braucht man quasi nicht mehr vor die Tür


 
Yeap! 
Hoffentlich liest der Jens das nicht


----------



## Konfuzius (24. September 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus der Heide 





Auf dem Weg zur Tanke:


----------



## ultra2 (24. September 2011)

Wahnerheide?

Liegt da schon wieder Schnee?

Weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wahnerheide?
> 
> Liegt da schon wieder Schnee?
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spass



Hmm als auf 400 m ü. NN war es gestern kein Schnee zu sehen ??

Ja wünsche viel Spass..

Meine Tipp : Photoshop


----------



## ultra2 (24. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meine Tipp : Photoshop



Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, erscheint mir aber plausibel.


----------



## i-men (24. September 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus der Heide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey wat nen geiles Panorama, aber ich glaube der verarscht uns. Das ist doch nie im Leben die Wahner Heide.
Ich tippe eher auf Lüderich.

Ingo


----------



## XmuhX (24. September 2011)

Echt chice Bilder mit wahnsinns Panorama...kann man echt neidisch werden! 
Aber ist kein (Ein-)Tagesausflug, oder? Da würde ich jetzt auch lieber sein. 

Der vordere Fahrer auf dem unteren Bild sieht aus, als ob er mit einem geländegängigen Segway unterwegs ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. September 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Hey wat nen geiles Panorama, aber ich glaube der verarscht uns. Das ist doch nie im Leben die Wahner Heide.
> Ich tippe eher auf Lüderich.
> 
> Ingo



Lüderrich .. ne da ist doch mehr Wald 

Könnte auch das 7-GB sein


----------



## Enrgy (24. September 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Könnte auch das 7-GB sein



Dann is das kein Schnee auf den (Brei)bergen sondern Schimmel...


----------



## sibby08 (25. September 2011)

Aufgrund der Berge werfe ich jetzt mal noch das Ahrtal mit ins rennen.


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Berge werfe ich jetzt mal noch das Ahrtal mit ins rennen.



Da ist doch mehr los 

Vielleicht Odental ?


----------



## Schnegge (28. September 2011)

Ich kann bestätigen, dass es definitiv die Heide ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. September 2011)

Ah, jetzt habe ich es. Marienheide!


----------



## Schnegge (28. September 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt habe ich es. Marienheide!



Ne Ne... Die Wahnerheide is' da schon deutlich näher dran... also geografiisch gesehen...

Langsam wird es das Ziel eingekreist


----------



## Tazz (28. September 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .
> 
> Zur Anmeldung -> hier



Da kann man ja kaum *"nein"* zu sagen 

Danke für die Einladung


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Nachtrag aus der Heide 












Danch ging's dann noch weiter südlich.
Quasi nach Lohmar 











Carsten am Ho Chi Minh






und in der Wahnbachtalsperre


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2011)

Aha....also doch Fotoshop , ganz eindeutig


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2011)

Danch ging's dann noch weiter südlich.
Quasi nach Lohmar 











Carsten am Ho Chi Minh






und in der Wahnbachtalsperre 






[/QUOTE]

 Will auch hin!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Oktober 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Danch ging's dann noch weiter südlich.
> Quasi nach Lohmar ....
> und in der Wahnbachtalsperre
> 
> Will auch hin!




Das ist doch einfach .. ist ja nicht weit  bis nach Lohmar


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...bis nach Lohmar



Hier wohl eher "L´eau mar"...


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag aus der Heide



*Jung !!!!!*


warum hast mich denn nicht mitgenommen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (4. Oktober 2011)

Ihr sagt immer, ihr habt keine Lust auf Heide...


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2011)

...... na ja, jetzt verstehe ich


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ihr sagt immer, ihr habt keine Lust auf Heide...


----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2011)

Da das Thema "kein Bock auf Heide" bestehen bleibt, wie siehts denn mit 7GB am kommenden Samstag aus?


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist denn der " gefällt mir "Button  ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Oktober 2011)

Habe Nachtschicht .. von wann bis wann und wie schwer . Und ob ich überhaupt mit darf ,als auch Heidefahre muss ja auch noch geklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja sicher darf der Sven mit  auf den letzten wird gewartet  keiner bleibt zurück  wenns zu schwer wird schieben wir halt


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Habe Nachtschicht .. von wann bis wann und wie schwer . Und ob ich überhaupt mit darf ,als auch Heidefahre muss ja auch noch geklärt werden.



Also Sven,

Wann: 13.00h - 17.00h max
Wo:Treffen am P&R in Ramersdorf, das ist direkt an der a59
Schwer: Nun ja, Carsten guidet

Also nur Mut


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also Sven,
> 
> Wann: 13.00h - 17.00h max
> Wo:Treffen am P&R in Ramersdorf, das ist direkt an der a59
> ...




Gibt es da auch eine Google Adresse ? 
Oh Casten Guide , na das kann ja was werden  ich muss aber Abends wieder arbeiten !!! Also nicht zu schwer sollte es schon sein. 
Mut habe ich immer , man(n) muss diese nur richtig einsetzen.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch eine Google Adresse ?
> ...



Ich meine der Merlin hat auf seinem Profil einen Screenshot.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich meine der Merlin hat auf seinem Profil einen Screenshot.



Also hier


----------



## AnjaR (14. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also Sven,
> 
> Wann: 13.00h - 17.00h max
> Wo:Treffen am P&R in Ramersdorf, das ist direkt an der a59
> ...


 
Hallo Ihr Lieben,

der Termin würde uns auch passen. Wenn wir dürfen, möchten wir uns gerne anschließen.

LG Anja


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also hier



Jup,
das ist der richtige Ort 

Anja: Seid herzlich willkommen!

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir stellen leider Krankheitsbedingt nur noch unseren Fred zur Verfügung.

Wie heißt es doch so schön in Life of Brian: "Er selbst wird an keiner terroristischen Aktion teilnehmen, da er es böse mit der
Wirbelsäule hat."

Euch also viel Spass


----------



## AnjaR (14. Oktober 2011)

Wie jetzt?????
Seid Ihr alle auf ein Mal krank? So ein Pech bei dem schönen Wetter.
Wünsche Euch gute Besserung.

Carsten, bleibt es denn bei morgen in Rammersdorf?

Gruß Anja


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?????
> Seid Ihr alle auf ein Mal krank?...



Schweinepest. Daher triffts uns alle.

Also:
1 x Krank
2 x Halbkrank
2 x Termin
2 x Verschollen

Der Carsten nimmt euch sicherlich auch so mit. Nur schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schweinepest. Daher triffts uns alle.
> 
> Also:
> 1 x Krank
> ...



Schon mal gute besserunge euch allen .. 

Carsten wie schnell/schwer hast du es dir da denn vorgestellt , falls der Termin noch zu stande kommt sonst wildere ich was durch das Dart/Anja Gebiet oder werde von denen Geführt


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ähm,
nicht schnell. Tempo und Schwierigkeit war auch TeamIII angepasst 

Sprich entspannt, nix wildes, keine Protektoren notwendig...

Termin bleibt stehen, habe da mein Programm morgen drumherum geplant und hatte Anja und Dart jetzt mal als "fest" verstanden, insofern JA, Termin und Ort bleibt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ähm,
> nicht schnell. Tempo und Schwierigkeit war auch TeamIII angepasst
> 
> Sprich entspannt, nix wildes, keine Protektoren notwendig...
> ...



Also die Team III "Wiederholungstour" habe ich auch nur knapp geschafft , muss aber um 17 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz sein !!! ( Nachtschicht ) 




ultra2 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also:
> 1 x Krank
> ...



Dachte TEAM III wären nur 5 Personen und keine 7  Oder gibt es Mitgliedschaft auf Probe ? Wenn ja welche Auflagen müsser erfüllt werden


----------



## sun909 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
17 Uhr schaffen wir. Ggf. kürzen wir über den Rhein ab, keine Sorge.

Du hast die Außenstelle vergessen. Und wahrscheinlich bist du die Nr. 7?

grüße
sun909


----------



## AnjaR (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind um 13 Uhr dabei !!!!

Bis morgen.

@ Team III, wir werden an Euch denken.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Dachte TEAM III wären nur 5 Personen und keine 7 ...



Guckst du


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir sind um 13 Uhr dabei !!!!
> 
> Bis morgen.
> 
> @ Team III, wir werden an Euch denken.



Gut werde versuchen da zu sein .. falls ich nicht da bin braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten . 




ultra2 schrieb:


> Guckst du



Aha also Mrs. Außenstelle und Mr. Asphalt(falls er das auf dem Foto ist) hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm , und was muss man erfüllen um dazu zu gehören bzw. damit man sich so nennen darf  falls das überhaupt noch möglich ist.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ... was muss man erfüllen um dazu zu gehören bzw. damit man sich so nennen darf ...



Leiden Sie unter Statussymbolen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Leiden Sie unter Statussymbolen?



Vielleicht

P.S. Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Vielleicht



Diese Werbung ist das allerletzte  



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S. Gute Besserung



Danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Leiden Sie unter Statussymbolen?



Egal was du hier schreibst, nein Volker wir werden auch weiterhin deine Bettelbriefe nicht beantworten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wir sind um 13 Uhr dabei !!!!
> 
> Bis morgen.
> 
> @ Team III, wir werden an Euch denken.



Wie ich es schon befürchtet habe , habe ich den Wecker nach der Nachtschicht nicht gehört bzw. nicht hören wollen  Ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour


----------



## Seelrider (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

war eine schöne Tour im 7GB. Die Wege waren sehr gut ausgewählt und geführt durch sun909. Danke 
Mitfahrer waren Dart, Anja, Andreas und meiner einer.
Ich für meinen Teil kannte 95% der Pfade nicht. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Fotos http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/131

Der Weg ist das Erlebnis
Seelrider


----------



## Dart (16. Oktober 2011)

Es war wie immer eine gelungene Team III Tour, sogar eine Verpflegungsstation mit frischem Obst hat Carsten aufgetan. Das Wetter war einfach Perfekt (siehe Bilder vom Seelrider) und da Carsten die großen Berge ausgelassen hat, gab es auch wenig Begenungen mit dem normalen Fußvolk.

Aber irgendwie fehlte doch irgendwas. Wir haben zwar die Namen der Team III-Mitglieder wie ein Mantra bei allen Bergauffahrten (und das waren nicht wenig) laut vor uns her gebetet, aber das war nur ein schwacher Ersatz.

Vielen Dank an Carsten für die super Trails und an Seelrider für die schönen Bilder.

Bis zum nächsten Mal, hoffentlich dann wieder mit Team III in Persona´s.

Jörg


----------



## joscho (16. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat  Und vielen lieben Dank an den Carsten 
Hoffe auf baldiges Wiedersehen - spätestens an den diversen Tränken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (16. Oktober 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Hoffe auf baldiges Wiedersehen - spätestens an den diversen Tränken



@Carsten: habe mich bereits eingetragen!


----------



## john_sales (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe ihr habt alle das Wochenende genossen und seid  über die Trails gerast. Ich habe mich am Samstag auch mit 2 Auswärtigen  Freunden auf eine Tour durchs Siebengebirge gemacht und konnte die 2 von  Bonn überzeugen. 

Allerdings hat etwas die Freude gedämpft:
Ich habe, vermutlich auf dem Stück vom Ölberg zur Margarethenhöhe,
meine Kamera verloren (Kanaldeckeltrail^^)

Falls einer was sieht oder hört, wäre ich überglücklich.
Sehr einfach identifizierbar durch die Bikerfotos die fast die ganze Karte füllen.
Modell: Samsung WB500




Vielleicht bekomm ich sie noch zurück.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß Joachim

_PS: Sorry für den Doppelpost in den Bonner Lokalforen._


----------



## sun909 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Ja, war ein lustiges Ründchen am Samstag, mal ohne Stunts und ohne Pannen 

Nur eine aus dem Gleichgewicht gebrachte Sattelstütze war auf den letzten Zielmetern zu hören...

Ansonsten traumhaftes Wetter, staubtrockene Trails (follow the dust!) und sehr entspanntes Fußvolk unterwegs.

Danke für die Fotos und die lustige Mitfahrerrunde!

grüße und bis bald
sun909

P.S. die von Konfizius ins Spiel gebrachte Wiederholungstour am kommenden WE wird leider nix, bin da in Hennef unterwegs (s. LMB).
Ggf. wollt ihr euch dort anschließen? Die "Tränke" dort ist euch ja wohlbekannt 

P.S.2: @Sonja: brav! Hatte auch fest mit dir gerechnet


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2011)

@Mitfahrer von Samstag: 
Einer der letzten Trials den wir gefahren sind, wo wir zuerst zu früh abgebogen sind von dem Pferdeweg und nochmal zurück mussten und dann beim zweiten Anlauf den richtigen Trial gefunden haben, ist jetzt zugelegt  Die ersten 100m oder so gehen noch, aber ab dieser Matschmulde sind dicke Baumstämme kreuz und quer für etwa 20m...  Als nicht mit zu viel Speed reindonnern 
Grüße


----------



## sun909 (18. Oktober 2011)

oh,
du meinst den mit den Serpentinen am Ende?

Das ist ja sch.... 

Geht denn der alternative mit den vielen Dornen am Ende?

grüße und vielen Dank für die Info!
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm die steilen Serpentinen berg ab mein ich jetzt nicht, oder meinst du mit Serpentinen diese kleine links/rechts/links/rechts Kombination die man son bissel durchsurfen kann? Da kann man auch immer noch her, nur halt wenn man vom Pferde-Sand-Weg abbiegt kommen dann irgendwann die Baumstämme. Waren auch definitiv keine Wanderer die Langeweile hatten, dafür sind die zu groß und zu viele  Mit ner 4-Mann und 30min Zeit Aktion könnte man es wohl wieder beheben....
Die Alternative mit den Dornen/Gebüsch, also rechts abbiegen, sind wir gestern gefahren und ist inzwischen wieder ganz in Ordnung mit langen Klamotten 
Grüße


Edit: +/- 20m dort: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=bad+ho...hein-Sieg-Kreis,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=h&z=21


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2011)

So nach dem heißen Sommer kommt nun der feuchte Herbst, und was heisst das? Die Pizza ruft.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12369

Grüsse Micha


----------



## ultra2 (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute auf den Spuren von bibi1952:


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Heute auf den Spuren von bibi1952:


 
Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben. Da ist doch weder Schlamm noch Wasser


----------



## joscho (23. Oktober 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben. Da ist doch weder Schlamm noch Wasser



Nun ja, frag mal den Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (29. Oktober 2011)

Heute im teils verwüstetem aber relativ trockenen Naafbachtal.


----------



## Tazz (30. Oktober 2011)

War ne schöne fahrt mit euch  und das Wetter war besser als erwartet  Fotos hab ich leider mal wieder nicht gemacht ...


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Bilder hab ich gemacht 

Man hätte vorher mal besser etwas gründlicher den Naafbach-Fred lesen sollen 






Hat einer eine Ahnung, warum der Trail am Naafbach bei Kreuznaaf zerstört worden ist?
Und am Trail von Deesem zum Wenigerbach sind auch jede Menge Bäume markiert worden:






Das nächste Opfer zerstörungswütiger Forstbeamter?

Naja, nach der längeren Tragepassage wurde es fahrbar 
















Und sonnig 






Schön war's.
Und wahrscheinlich eine der letzten Gelegenheiten dieses Jahr einigermaßen trocken durchs Naafbachtal zu kommen


----------



## Dart (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber Hallo,

wenn man in fremden Revieren wildert geschieht Euch das recht .

Aber warum habt Ihr Euch nicht vorher gemeldet, dann hätte ich mich Euch als Guide aufdrängen können oder zumindest ein paar Tips geben können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Aber Hallo,
> 
> wenn man in fremden Revieren wildert geschieht Euch das recht .
> 
> ...



Äh ja , das nächste mal   da hatten wir ja auch nicht mit gerechnet


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2011)

Heute auf Spookys Spuren.


----------



## joscho (1. November 2011)

Mein Bild des Tages


----------



## joscho (4. November 2011)

Sorry Leute, das ist so übel, das kann ich euch nicht ersparen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M95zt2y8ReU"]Die 3 Peheiros - SchÃ¶nes Wochenende      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Redfraggle (4. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, das ist so übel, das kann ich euch nicht ersparen
> 
> Die 3 Peheiros - SchÃ¶nes Wochenende      - YouTube



Ich find´s nur geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, das ist so übel, das kann ich euch nicht ersparen
> 
> Die 3 Peheiros - SchÃ¶nes Wochenende      - YouTube




*Jiiipppiiiiieee*


----------



## Pepin (17. November 2011)

Hallo TeamIII

muß mich doch mal bei euch melden ... seit wohl dieses Jahr am schwächeln.
Wann gab es das mal das CPT (Checkpoint Troisdorf) vor TeamIII lag.

Leider habe ich euch lange nicht gesehen.

Was waren das damals noch für Zeiten beim 24H Rennen am Herthasee.

Vielleicht sieht mnan sich mal wieder.


----------



## Tazz (17. November 2011)

Tze , einfach mal eben an uns vorbei der Pepin mit seiner Bande  



Auf baldiges gemeinsames Biken


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2011)

Pepin schrieb:


> Hallo TeamIII
> 
> muß mich doch mal bei euch melden ... seit wohl dieses Jahr am schwächeln.
> Wann gab es das mal das CPT (Checkpoint Troisdorf) vor TeamIII lag.
> ...



Der Winter ist lang, die Weihnachtsmärkte machen jetzt erst auf, da kann das TeamIII noch gut zulegen 

Wie heißt es so schön: Die Ente kackt hinten!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Ente kackt hinten!




...ab...


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2011)

Tze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (18. November 2011)

dat stimmt ... mit den Weihnachtsmärkten mache ich lieber ohne bike.


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2011)

Pepin schrieb:


> dat stimmt ... mit den Weihnachtsmärkten mache ich lieber ohne bike.



Zu Fuß schafft man aber nicht soviele.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. November 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zu Fuß schafft man aber nicht soviele.



Von Spich nach Köln muss man schon was laufen


----------



## soka70 (18. November 2011)

Bonn ist schon mal abgehakt, war nett  (ups auch ohne euch!!!! )

Hennef wird natürlich viiieelll netter


----------



## Tazz (19. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bonn ist schon mal abgehakt, war nett  (ups auch ohne euch!!!! )
> 
> Hennef wird natürlich viiieelll netter



Also echt Sonja   

Ich hoffe Du hast für uns mit getrunken


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... war nett  (ups auch ohne euch!!!! )



Nett.... war von wem nochmal die kleine Schwester


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2011)

...


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also echt Sonja
> 
> Ich hoffe Du hast für uns mit getrunken



...das ist Sonjas leichteste Übung 

Hab ich gehört, quasi gerüchteweise...

Gruesse


----------



## ultra2 (19. November 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...das ist Sonjas leichteste Übung
> 
> Hab ich gehört, quasi gerüchteweise...
> 
> Gruesse



Ich meine gehört zu haben sie würde quasi gar nix mehr trinken.

Zumindest höre ich das regelmäßig in der Weihnachtsmarktzeit.


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2011)

Dann sollten wir der Sonja mal nächste Woche auf den Zahn fühlen und Buch führen..., räusper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. November 2011)

gute Idee !


----------



## soka70 (20. November 2011)

Ich mag euch auch....


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich mag euch auch....



Ich glaube dein Benutzerbild paßt zur Aussage.


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich mag euch auch....


----------



## joscho (21. November 2011)

Wenn nichts mehr hilft ... http://www.harmbengen.de/Zeitungscartoons.html


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2011)

Hat eigentlich in letzter Zeit mal den BulliOlli gesehen?

Wo isser hin?


----------



## Tazz (21. November 2011)

Hab auch keine Idee wo er ist


----------



## BulliOlli (23. November 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hab auch keine Idee wo er ist



Da isser

Frag' mich nicht, wo das Jahr geblieben ist - keine Ahnung

Im Juni: Eifelcross und Ruhrtalweg
Im Juli: am Wohnmobil gebastelt
Im August: In Island
Im September: Jedes Wochenende Termine
Im Oktober und November: Urlaub und MTB mit Motor = viel Motorrad gefahren, da Sohnemann jetzt mitfährt. So ganz ohne Beinkraft und sich vom Motörchen tragen lassen, ist auch nicht verkehrt

Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## BulliOlli (23. November 2011)

Falls jemand auf irgendeinem Trail meine Kondition gefunden hat, bitte wieder bei mir abgeben

Wenn ihr mal ne Seniorentour macht (so ab 500 hm bergab), wo noch Platz für mich ist, komme ich gerne wieder mal mit

Danke der Nachfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. November 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Da isser
> 
> Frag' mich nicht, wo das Jahr geblieben ist - keine Ahnung
> 
> ...




Ja das wollte ich doch genau hier lesen  schön das Du wieder da bist !

Also Olli 

Diesen Freitag : Weihnachtsmarkt Hennef
und 
Samstag : Dart Tour  ( Last Minute Biking ) 

Hast ja was nach zu holen


----------



## BulliOlli (23. November 2011)

Hast ja was nach zu holen [/QUOTE]

eben - "mittel" ist schon zu stark 

Nein, Quatsch: Freitag haben wir selber bei uns Glühweinparty und Samstag trinke ich direkt weiter auf 'nem Geburtstag

Wie du siehst: Ich arbeite ernsthaft an meiner Kondition

Wird schon noch mal klappen


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2011)

Okey okey dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß man sieht sich dann nächste Woche


----------



## joscho (23. November 2011)

Voll im (Freizeit)Stress der gute Olli


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2011)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Da isser...



Hurra, es lebt.

Was ja in unserem Alter auch nicht mehr so selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## surftigresa (24. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus?

Wer von Team III und den Aussenstellen reist denn mit dem Rad von Köln an?

Gruss,
Melanie, die Euch gerne begleiten würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus?
> 
> Wer von Team III und den Aussenstellen reist denn mit dem Rad von Köln an?
> 
> ...



Also der Ralf , der Jörg und ich treffen uns morgen um 18.00 Uhr beim MC Donald   Neuenhofstrasse  komm vorbei oder wir sammeln Dich woanders ein .

Der Wolle kanns nicht abwarten  und möchte gerne schon um 18.30 in Hennef sein ... ich muß leider dafür zu lange Arbeiten ....


----------



## joscho (24. November 2011)

So ist es. Wir radeln im wesentlichen an Rhein und Sieg. Also, biste dabei


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2011)

Ok, dabei. Dann habe ich vielleicht doch noch eine Chance den Kampf gegen meine Gangschaltung vorher noch zu gewinnen. Zur Not muss ich mit dem Trekking-Rad kommen.......

Ist das in Grmberghoven? Mit McD kenne ich michnnicht so aus......


----------



## joscho (25. November 2011)

MTB ist bei der Strecke auch nicht zwingend erforderlich - ich nehme auch dat Träging 

MC findest Du hier: http://g.co/maps/5p2d5


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> MTB ist bei der Strecke auch nicht zwingend erforderlich - ich nehme auch dat Träging



Bei mir schon, bin mit dem neuen Fully unterwegs. Wenn keiner mit mir fährt, geht es ins Bergisch noch rein. Paar Trails mitnehmen. Bis 18,30Uhr-19Uhr in Hennef, ich glaube ich mach heute etwas früher frei.


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Bei mir schon, bin mit dem neuen Fully unterwegs.



Watt isses denn?


----------



## Enrgy (25. November 2011)

Doch wohl etwa KEIN Leidvoll?????


----------



## joscho (25. November 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Bei mir schon, bin mit dem neuen Fully unterwegs. Wenn keiner mit mir fährt, geht es ins Bergisch noch rein. Paar Trails mitnehmen. Bis 18,30Uhr-19Uhr in Hennef, ich glaube ich mach heute etwas früher frei.



Bei dem Wetter  Wochenlange Dürre und dann so was. Passt ja nun heute gar nicht Ob ich mir stundenlangen Sprühregen antue weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## AnjaR (25. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter  Wochenlange Dürre und dann so was. Passt ja nun heute gar nicht Ob ich mir stundenlangen Sprühregen antue weiß ich noch nicht.


 
Wo regnet's? Hier schien bis eben noch etwas die Sonne. Haltet den Regen bitte bei Euch in Köln.
Bis später


----------



## surftigresa (25. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter  Wochenlange Dürre und dann so was. Passt ja nun heute gar nicht Ob ich mir stundenlangen Sprühregen antue weiß ich noch nicht.


 
Da müsst Ihr jetzt durch.... sonst finde ich Hennef doch gar nicht 

Gibt alles Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wo regnet's? Hier schien bis eben noch etwas die Sonne. Haltet d*en Regen bitte bei Euch in Köln*.
> Bis später



Bin dafür


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2011)

Gut gut , bin eben mit joscho übereingekommen das wir fahren


----------



## joscho (25. November 2011)

Renate hat gesagt ich muss dahin


----------



## Tazz (25. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Reante hat gesagt ich muss dahin






 he he


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Wochenlange Dürre und dann so was...



Jetzt ist unser "Dürrer" ja auch wieder da.

Ist halt ein bisschen wie Highlander.


----------



## soka70 (25. November 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gut gut , bin eben mit joscho übereingekommen das wir fahren



Respekt!


----------



## joscho (26. November 2011)

Gerade zurück vom Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt. Mein Gott, übel wie  immer. Das bei denen der Stoff auch so verdammt billig ist


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2011)

Jo, fiese Umwege grad gefahren, aber jetzt dich zu Hause...

Hoffe, Melanie hat es auch geschafft 

Bis später...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2011)

Jaja, dank Verfahrgarantie noch mal richtig Punkte gesammelt  erstaunlich wieviele Ecken von Köln ich bisher noch nicht kannte.... 
Aber nachdem wir sie uns direkt zweimal angesehen haben, kenne ich sie jetzt ;-)

3:20h war ich dann auch endlich zu Hause.... völlig verhungert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. November 2011)

Leute Leute   ich war auch erst um 2.30 zu Hause, nachdem mich alle verlassen haben hab ich mir einen Platten eingehandelt den Rest hab ich dann nach Hause geschoben das war glücklicherweise nicht mehr allzu weit 

Es war wie immer sehr schön mit euch


----------



## soka70 (26. November 2011)

.... klingt irgendwie alles ganz schön bekloppt!!!!  

War trotzdem wieder schön mit euch  und gegen 2 Uhr habe ich bereits schon eine halbe Ewigkeit selig geschlummert....


----------



## Tazz (26. November 2011)

Du Schlafmütze


----------



## joscho (26. November 2011)

Kinners, ihr macht Sachen  Schön, dass es am Ende doch alle geschafft haben 

Mal gleich nach den peinlichen Bildern schauen...


----------



## joscho (26. November 2011)

Hier sind sie - zumindest eine kleine Auswahl 



























Viel Spaß in Seelscheid


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. November 2011)

oh man, ihr seid doch alle bekloppt......
wenn ich das hier lese 2uhr zu haus, halb drei, halb vier zu hause.....


sager nur noch: normal ist anders

schönes restliches we





ciao thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. November 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> oh man, ihr seid doch alle bekloppt......
> wenn ich das hier lese 2uhr zu haus, halb drei, halb vier zu hause.....
> 
> 
> ...



Mal schauen wie du morgen und wann du nach Hause kommst.


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie du morgen und wann du nach Hause kommst.




Und ?? wie ist Thomas nach Hause gekommen ??


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. November 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und ?? wie ist Thomas nach Hause gekommen ??



K.A. frag doch mal Barbara oder Uwe.


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2011)

Heute fällt wegen doofem Wetter  der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt für uns leider aus  , wir werden deshalb richtung Weihnachtsmarkt am Aggerschlösschen starten .... ob wir ankommen ...??


----------



## Dart (4. Dezember 2011)

Da bist du mir gerade zuvorgekommen. Die Wetter- Äh - Regenvorhersage sieht für heute doch eher besch..... aus. Die Motivation nach Bonn zu fahren ist dann doch eher gering (Obwohl, die Punkte könnte ich brauchen. Ach, was solls). Wir werden also auch nicht nach Bonn starten.

Was ist dennam Aggerschlösschen los? Für eien Tour bis dort könnten wir uns durchaus motivieren. Wann wärt Ihr denn ungefähr da?

Gruß



Tazz schrieb:


> Heute fällt wegen doofem Wetter  der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt für uns leider aus  , wir werden deshalb richtung Weihnachtsmarkt am Aggerschlösschen starten .... ob wir ankommen ...??


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2011)

Also wir starten so gegen 13.30 ab Schmitzebud ... wann wir dann genau dort sind wissen wir leider nicht  kommt doch zur Bud  dann brauchen wir uns nicht zu plagen


----------



## Dart (4. Dezember 2011)

Wir starten auch so gegen 13:15 mit einer Runde Richtung Wahner Heide. Auf dem Rückweg kommen wir am Aggerschlösschen vorbei.



Tazz schrieb:


> Also wir starten so gegen 13.30 ab Schmitzebud ... wann wir dann genau dort sind wissen wir leider nicht  kommt doch zur Bud  dann brauchen wir uns nicht zu plagen


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir starten auch so gegen 13:15 mit einer Runde Richtung Wahner Heide. Auf dem Rückweg kommen wir am Aggerschlösschen vorbei.




Äh .... PN


----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2011)

Team III plus Aussenstelle zum Weihnachtsmarkt am Aggerschlösschen 



Der ist aber heute leider aussgefallen , dennoch haben wir im Aggerschlöschen  Dart, AnjaR und Lila getroffen  und lecker Waffeln mit Sahne und Kirschen bekommen (fast so gut wie Glühwein  ) und dann im Nieselregen nach Hause  ( alles für die Punkte !!!! 

 )


----------



## AnjaR (4. Dezember 2011)

Na, solange Punkte sammeln so witzig ist, mach ich weiter.
Nach einer lustigen Matschtour durch die Wahner Heide (hab während einer Tour selten soviel gelacht) war die Kaffeepause mit Team III gerade richtig. Dank Wolfgangs Lampe haben wir auch den Weg durch den Regen und die Dunkelheit nach Hause gefunden. Ich werde nicht mehr ohne Lampe aus dem Haus gehen.
War schön, Euch getroffen zu haben.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Dezember 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht mehr ohne Lampe aus dem Haus gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Anja




*

Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrr....* 

  Meine Lampe ist gestern kaputt gegangen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (6. Dezember 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrr....*
> 
> Meine Lampe ist gestern kaputt gegangen



Soll ich dir auch eine Lampe Leien oder wir gehen einen Glühwein Drinken. Dann haste auch eine Lampe am Brennen.


----------



## soka70 (6. Dezember 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Soll ich dir auch eine Lampe Leien oder wir gehen einen Glühwein Drinken. Dann haste auch eine Lampe am Brennen.




Dat Tazz braucht aber mehr als einen Glühwein dafür....


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Soll ich dir auch eine Lampe Leien oder wir gehen einen Glühwein Drinken. Dann haste auch eine Lampe am Brennen.


Ja wie  

 was heißt denn da leihen ???* 



"ich will ne neue !"
*


soka70 schrieb:


> Dat Tazz braucht aber mehr als einen Glühwein dafür....




Das ist wahr


----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> 
> "ich will ne neue !"
> *



Ich habs ja gehört.


----------



## Tazz (6. Dezember 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich habs ja gehört.






 jiippiiiieee


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Dezember 2011)

Eine neue Lupin Betty, wäre genau die richtige Lampe für dat Tazz. Weinachten ist ja bald, der Jens hat Weinachtsgeld bekommen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Dezember 2011)

huhu!

vermisse noch ein paar anmeldungen für die veranstaltung am samstag. was ist mit TEAM III los?? es gibt glühpunsch und eierwein, waffeln uvm.............. ach, und ne tour wird auch noch gemacht.

net lan överlege aaaammeellldee

Thomas


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Dezember 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> huhu!
> 
> vermisse noch ein paar anmeldungen für die veranstaltung am samstag. was ist mit TEAM III los?? es gibt glühpunsch und eierwein, waffeln uvm.............. ach, und ne tour wird auch noch gemacht.
> 
> ...



Ich bin doch schon lange Angemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Dezember 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> huhu!
> 
> vermisse noch ein paar anmeldungen für die veranstaltung am samstag. was ist mit TEAM III los?? es gibt glühpunsch und eierwein, waffeln uvm.............. ach, und ne tour wird auch noch gemacht.
> 
> ...



soooooo alle dabei bis auf joscho


----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2011)

Habs gerade gesehen. Der Rallef fährt nur wenns am Ende was zu Saufen gibt.

Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer als bei So....

Also fährt er am kommenden Freitag wieder Rad.


----------



## route61 (12. Dezember 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habs gerade gesehen. Der Rallef fährt nur wenns am Ende was zu Saufen gibt.
> 
> Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer als bei So....
> 
> Also fährt er am kommenden Freitag wieder Rad.



Ich glaube, die meisten Mountainbiker sind (verkappte) Alkis und fahren deshalb MTB damit sie nicht so viel Alk trinken .
Wenn dannn aber mal Alk angesagt ist, sind sie nicht mehr zu halten. Die Gefahr, den Schein zu verlieren ist ja auch wesentlich geringer, als beim Auto.
Lass mal So.... und Rallef in Ruhe und fass' Dich an der eigenen Nase


----------



## ultra2 (13. Dezember 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ...fass' Dich an der eigenen Nase



Hab ich gemacht - ist trocken.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche dachten wir es wäre schön nochmal mit ihr einen Glühwein zu trinken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat (hoffe natürlich du auch Melanie) sollte sich hier eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da uns die Melanie ja verlässt nächste Woche dachten wir es wäre schön nochmal mit ihr einen Glühwein zu trinken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat (hoffe natürlich du auch Melanie) sollte sich hier eintragen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554
> 
> Grüsse MIcha




He Micha, ich dachte du kannst Samstag nicht  hab Zeit und komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> He Micha, ich dachte du kannst Samstag nicht  hab Zeit und komme



Nicht ICH sondern der Konfuzius konnte Samstag nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## Tazz (13. Dezember 2011)

echt ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Dezember 2011)

Bitte die Änderung des Ortes beachten


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12554


----------



## joscho (14. Dezember 2011)

Stadtgarten  Da gibt es doch wahrscheinlich nur wieder diese Bioplörre  
TEAM III findet die zu 100% ungenießbar - und wir sind nicht wählerisch


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt , das Zeug haben wir gekauft  ,probiert  und dann ins Gebüsch gekippt 

Lecker ist wirklich anders


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn der Carsten das empfiehlt, muss es gut sein


----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne, der Bio-Glühwein ist nicht der Hit, das stimmt 

Bin allerdings auf Kakao umgestiegen, für Glühwein ist es zu warm  und lt. meinem Eindruck von Hennef war der Anteil der Glühweintrinker nur noch bei <50%...

Aber ihr seid doch eh Selbstversorger mit selbstgemischtem, oder?

Leider ist das Samstag abend der einzige WM, an dem du um die Zeit nicht totgedrückt wirst; Erfahrung der letzten beiden Samstage in K. (Dom, Alter Markt, Heumarkt, Rudolfplatz)

Bringe auch meinen Flachmann mit, mit "Schuß" ist fast alles genießbar 

gruß
C.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2011)

Da wir ja am Freitag schon auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt am Heumarkt/Alter Markt sind, sollten wir Melanie schon am Freitag verabschieden.

Kann sie ja ne Tournee draus machen.


----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da wir ja am Freitag schon auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt am Heumarkt/Alter Markt sind, sollten wir Melanie schon am Freitag verabschieden.
> 
> Kann sie ja ne Tournee draus machen.




Wie, und das gemeine Volk habt ihr nicht in Kenntnis gesetzt??? 

Tsss, soweit ist es schon gekommen.... 

grüße
C.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wie, und das gemeine Volk habt ihr nicht in Kenntnis gesetzt???
> 
> Tsss, soweit ist es schon gekommen....
> 
> ...



Tu ich doch gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2011)

Freitag bin ich schon auf einer anderen Weihnachtsfeier..... aber dann seid Ihr ja Samstag gut im Training.


----------



## soka70 (15. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich schon auf einer anderen Weihnachtsfeier..... aber dann seid Ihr ja Samstag gut im Training.




...sehr schade, und ich kann Samstag nicht! Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle eine megaschöne Zeit!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...sehr schade, und ich kann Samstag nicht! Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle eine megaschöne Zeit!!!!



Das ist aber schade


----------



## surftigresa (15. Dezember 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...sehr schade, und ich kann Samstag nicht! Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle eine megaschöne Zeit!!!!



Danke!

Aber eigentlich hatten wir Dich doch fest eingeplant!!!!!! Du willst doch nicht wirklich die Gelegenheit für Glühwein und Eierpunsch auslassen?????


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber eigentlich hatten wir Dich doch fest eingeplant!!!!!! Du willst doch nicht wirklich die Gelegenheit für Glühwein und Eierpunsch auslassen?????



Wo doch soooooooooooooooooooooviele einen Flachmann mitbringen


----------



## Tazz (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## joscho (22. Dezember 2011)

Was für gute Nerven - und Bikebeherschung 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TaNBuqSuNqk


----------



## Langenfelder (22. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch bei uns in den Wupperbergen


----------



## Tazz (22. Dezember 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Was für gute Nerven - und Bikebeherschung
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TaNBuqSuNqk




Das Video ist Top  


... können wir mal nachfahren wenn ich so viele Glühwein intus habe wie Sonntag nach dem Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Dezember 2011)

Nur am Saufen


----------



## soka70 (23. Dezember 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...  wenn ich so viele Glühwein intus habe wie Sonntag nach dem Weihnachtsmarkt



Tun wir es morgen (äh, sorry heute!) eigentlich wieder???


----------



## Schildbürger (23. Dezember 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Was für gute Nerven - und Bikebeherschung
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TaNBuqSuNqk


Aber nur mit verbundenen Augen. Ich bin nämlich nicht schwindelfrei.


----------



## Freckles (23. Dezember 2011)

Wir wünschen allen Mitbikern

 ein frohes, stressfreies und gemütliches Weihnachtsfest und 
 ein sturz- und pannenfreies neues Jahr voller Freude, Gesundheit,  Glück 
 und jeder Menge Spaß auf geiler Trails!!

 Micha & Angela​


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## AnjaR (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Fest und ein gesundes und sturzfreien Bikejahr 2012. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja + Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2012)

Man soll das Jahr nicht mit Programmen
beladen wie ein krankes Pferd.
Wenn man es allzu sehr beschwert,
bricht es zu guter Letzt zusammen.

Je üppiger die Pläne blühen,
umso verzwickter wird die Tat.
Man nimmt sich vor, sich schrecklich zu bemühen,
und schließlich hat man den Salat.

Es nützt nicht viel, sich rotzuschämen.
Es nützt nicht, und es schadet bloß,
sich tausend Dinge vorzunehmen.
Lasst das Programm, und bessert Euch drauflos!

(Erich Kästner, 1969)​


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Januar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Man soll das Jahr nicht mit Programmen
> beladen wie ein krankes Pferd.
> Wenn man es allzu sehr beschwert,
> bricht es zu guter Letzt zusammen.
> ...



Sehr schön und sehr wahr!Euch ein frohes neues Jahr ( oh, das reimt sich ja sogar )!


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2012)

Kinners,
wo seid ihr abgeblieben? 

Alle gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht?!

Hoffe mal, ihr seid wohlauf und seht dem sonnigen WE mit Freuden und Bikeplänen entgegen!

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (13. Januar 2012)

Hach, schön wär's mit dem WE, wenn der böse Husten sich nicht noch so hartnäckig halten würde. :/ So langsam werde ich echt unruhig, aber ich glaub, ne Woche muss ich noch Pause machen. Dann geht's aber wieder richtig los.


----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2012)

...kaum ist der Kerl verheiratet  ...


----------



## Tazz (13. Januar 2012)

Also ich muß heute unbedingt Karneval feiern 



und selbst ?


----------



## shmee (13. Januar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...kaum ist der Kerl verheiratet  ...



Joah, irgendwie ist seitdem Synchronkranksein angesagt.


----------



## Tazz (14. Januar 2012)

Uuuiiiiii euch ne gute Besserung


----------



## shmee (14. Januar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Uuuiiiiii euch ne gute Besserung



Danke, Danke! Geht ja mittlerweile schon wieder ganz gut, nur laut Arzt soll ich erst wieder Sport machen, wenn der Husten richtig weg ist..... 

Langsam werde ich echt hibbelig, fast 5 Wochen kein MTB, wuäääääh


----------



## Tazz (14. Januar 2012)

shmee schrieb:


> Langsam werde ich echt hibbelig, fast 5 Wochen kein MTB, wuäääääh



Hey , nicht heulen ... der Daywalker Thomas( so wie ich eben gelesen habe ) ist schon seit 5 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren  Ich glaub der will morgen mal aufs Rad das würde doch für dich ganz gut passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. Januar 2012)

Mal ein Bild von der heutigen Tour. Damit der Konfuse sieht was er an geilem Wetter verpaßt, auf seiner ollen spanischen Insel.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2012)

da müsst ihr euch aber wirklich angestrengt haben, ein nebelloch zum biken zu finden. laut radar war doch einzig die bonner gegend unterhalb des 7gb in grauer suppe versunken. ansonsten ringsrum la palma wetter, würde ich sagen


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Januar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mal ein Bild von der heutigen Tour. Damit der Konfuse sieht was er an geilem Wetter verpaßt, auf seiner ollen spanischen Insel.


Sagt mal, ist euch nicht zu warm in den langen Klamotten?


----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist euch nicht zu warm in den langen Klamotten?



Ja schon, aber es schützt uns vor der Sonne


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

Wie, 
hat der Konfuzius schon wieder Urlaub?

Der fängt das Jahr ja an, wie er im alten aufgehört hat  

Schön zu lesen, dass ihr wieder auf das Radel gekommen seid!

bis die Tage
C.


----------



## soka70 (16. Januar 2012)

Der Jens, der hat Geburtstag, der Jens, der hat Geburtstag ....

Ach herrje, schon wieder ein Jahr älter.....trag´s mit Fassung! 

In diesem Sinne, alles Liebe und Gute!!!!


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2012)

uih,
heute? Dann ist ja Prachtwetter für den Kerl!

Feier schön 

C.


----------



## AnjaR (16. Januar 2012)

Lieber Jens,

viele Liebe Grüße zum Geburtstag natürlich auch aus dem Naafbachtal.
Wir wünschen Dir ein schönes und gesundes neues Lebensjahr.

Lass Dich schön feiern.

Gruß
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Tazz (16. Januar 2012)

*Jens*
*
es gibt Kuchen* 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!





Und lass ihn Dir schmecken


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch natürlich auch von mir, von der ollen spanischen Insel!
Feier schön und heb mir was von dem Kuchen auf!


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Januar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Jens!
Feier schön und was soll Mann sich noch wünschen, wenn er einen mit
Liebe gebackenen Geburtstagskuchen bekommt.



​


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Januar 2012)

Schöne Grüße von der ollen Insel


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2012)

@All - Vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme.​


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von der ollen Insel



Ist das im Hintergrund der Kadettenweiher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund der Kadettenweiher?



Nee, so diesiges Wetter haben wir doch garnicht


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2012)

@Rallef - über 6 Std. bei den Temperaturen? Wenigsten mit langer Unterhose und Fäustlingen.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn man in Bewegung bleibt geht's. Der L-Weg geht ja immer schön rauf und runter


----------



## ultra2 (3. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, wenn man in Bewegung bleibt gehts.


----------



## Tazz (3. Februar 2012)

Bäh, miese Temperaturen haben wir ....


----------



## ultra2 (5. Februar 2012)

Heute waren wir mal wieder komplett im Heimrevier unterwegs. Relativ erfolgloses suchen für T3T2012.


----------



## joscho (7. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man in Bewegung bleibt gehts.



Das konnte heute morgen getopt werden. Und mit kurz nach acht habe ich den optimalen Bibberzeitpunkt erwischt 

*Verlauf über die letzten 24 Stunden im/am Dom*



http://d.pr/SHqA




(Quelle: http://www.koelner-dom.de/index.php?id=19271)

Frohes Frösteln 
joerg


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Februar 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> ...


 
Aber eigentlich willst Du andere gar nicht an Deinen Fotos teilhaben lassen...?


----------



## joscho (8. Februar 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich willst Du andere gar nicht an Deinen Fotos teilhaben lassen...?



Würde ich so pauschal gar nicht sagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei mir klappt der Link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist aber auch nur die Temp.kurve des gestrigen Tages.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Februar 2012)

Mädels, wie sieht´s mit Weiberfastnacht eigentlich aus.Das Fraggle hat nämlich Urlaub 

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (8. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mädels, wie sieht´s mit Weiberfastnacht eigentlich aus.Das Fraggle hat nämlich Urlaub
> 
> !



Jo, dat Freckles ooch!


----------



## AnjaR (8. Februar 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## Tazz (8. Februar 2012)

*Cool* 




Ich freue mich auf euch, habt ihr Donnerstag schon früh Zeit ?( so um 11.00 Uhr ?)  
*  ich hab Urlaub 

*​


----------



## route61 (8. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Cool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Ihr auf den Altermarkt wollt, solltet Ihr aber schon früher los


----------



## soka70 (9. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mädels, wie sieht´s mit Weiberfastnacht eigentlich aus.Das Fraggle hat nämlich Urlaub
> 
> !


 

Schön für euch alle!!!! Die armen Lehrer (hüstel) müssen die Schülerinnen und Schüler vor frühzeitigem Alkoholgenuss abhalten und beschäftigen...natürlich nüchtern!

Denke ich bin gegen 14 Uhr in Kölle, bitte nicht bei all den Eingereisten auf dem Altermarkt! 

Habe mit der Renate schonmal Richtung Chlodwigplatz gedacht.... 

Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch einigen, wann wir uns wo treffen und ich eine Chance habe auf euren "Level" zu kommen...


----------



## soka70 (9. Februar 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Würde ich so pauschal gar nicht sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

...gefühlt finde ich es heute viiiieeelllll kälter!!! Oder liegt es daran, dass ich gestern in der Sauna war???


----------



## AnjaR (9. Februar 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...gefühlt finde ich es heute viiiieeelllll kälter!!! Oder liegt es daran, dass ich gestern in der Sauna war???


 

Wie jetzt???? Gibt's in der Schule ne Sauna?


----------



## ultra2 (9. Februar 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...und ich eine Chance habe auf euren "Level" zu kommen...



Hörst du halt schon Dienstag mit dem Alkohol auf.


----------



## soka70 (9. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hörst du halt schon Dienstag mit dem Alkohol auf.



Bingo! 
....diese Vorlage war einzig und allein für dich! 


ach.... gerüchteweise habe ich vernommen, dass wir die Schüler bis 13.45 Uhr am Donnerstag unterrichten müssen, da gibbet so`n Erlass vom Ministerium! Wäre dann frühestens um 15 Uhr in Köln, ob sich das noch lohnt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. Februar 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...gefühlt finde ich es heute viiiieeelllll kälter!!! Oder liegt es daran, dass ich gestern in der Sauna war???



Ähm, hm, ja ne ... Obwohl ich nicht dabei war, kann ich nicht sagen, dass ich es nicht vorgestern kälter fand als in der Saune in der ich nicht gewesen bin


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Cool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yepp,wie gesagt habe Urlaub.
Würde dann mal meinen, daß Angela und ich zusammen mit der Bahn anreisen.
Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?
Gemeinsames Frühstück?
Anja?
Und was ist mit der Aussiereisenden?


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2012)

route61 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr auf den Altermarkt wollt, solltet Ihr aber schon früher los



Hoffe wir werden schon recht früh unterwegs sein  die Soka sammeln wir dann schon hier oder da ein 





soka70 schrieb:


> Habe mit der Renate schonmal Richtung Chlodwigplatz gedacht....


*Weiberfastnacht (Wieverfastelovend) *

  An Weiberfastnacht (Wieverfastelovend),  am Donnerstag, den 16. Februar 2012,  wird der Straßenkarneval eröffnet. Auf dem Alter Markt findet dazu eine große Freiluftsitzung statt, die schon morgens um 10 Uhr beginnt. Um elf  Uhr kommt das Dreigestirn  auf die Bühne, der Prinz hält eine Ansprache und die Stadt Köln übergibt ihm für die tollen Tage die Schlüssel der Stadt. Das Geschehen  wird auf eine Großbildleinwand auf den Heumarkt übertragen. Ab 11 Uhr 11 wird dann in der Stadt den ganzen Tag und die ganze Nacht auf den Straßen, in den Kneipen und in den Büros gefeiert. Traditionell wird am Severinstor um 13 Uhr das Historienspiel "Jan und Griet" aufgeführt, in dessen Anschluss ein Umzug durch die Stadt bis zum Denkmal "Jan von Werth" am Alter Markt veranstaltet wird. (  plagiat aus Koeln.de  )...Ich habs gestohlen 



soka70 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch einigen, wann wir uns wo treffen und ich eine Chance habe auf euren "Level" zu kommen...



Ich weiß doch was Dir schmeckt


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Yepp,wie gesagt habe Urlaub.
> Würde dann mal meinen, daß Angela und ich zusammen mit der Bahn anreisen.
> Wo sollen wir uns denn treffen?
> Gemeinsames Frühstück?
> ...



Würde vorschlagen das wir uns auf dem* Hauptbahnhof *treffen , wann immer ihr es schafft Köln zu erreichen  

 verkeidet und im Zwiebellook


----------



## AnjaR (9. Februar 2012)

Denke, ich bin dabei. (Bei starkem Niederschlag kneife ich)
Bringe dann noch eine Freundin mit.
Gemeinsames Frühstück klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2012)

Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Februar 2012)

So Mädel, nun weisste bescheid 

*neulich bei einer Umfrage...   *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lfcGEQRyaqI

Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2012)

"auf diesen Neurosen beruht die Geschäftsaktivität" ROFL


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Befragte mein Nachbar wäre, würde ich zusehen, wo ich noch Berliner Mauerreste auftreiben könnte....


----------



## sun909 (14. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen das wir uns auf dem* Hauptbahnhof *treffen , wann immer ihr es schafft Köln zu erreichen
> 
> verkeidet und im Zwiebellook



Hm,
mit "AUF" dem Hauptbahnhof treffen wird schwierig, es sei denn Red Bull und so 

Alter Markt/Heumarkt/Altstadt ist keine Freude. Lasst das mal bleiben, da ist es rappelstvoll... 

Orientiert euch lieber in die Südstadt, dort ist vor der Severinskirche gut was los und ihr trefft auch ein paar Kölner.Die besseren Kneipen gibt es dort sowieso, kleiner tipp für Donnerstag ist die Haifisch-Club-Bar im Ferkulum, dort ist die Schlange meist nicht ganz so lang und gut zu feiern obendrein. 

Dann viel Spaß, und trinkt nicht gaaanz so viel wie anno Weihnachtsmarkt 2010  

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> mit "AUF" dem Hauptbahnhof treffen wird schwierig, es sei denn Red Bull und so
> 
> Alter Markt/Heumarkt/Altstadt ist keine Freude. Lasst das mal bleiben, da ist es rappelstvoll...
> ...



Danke für die Tipps, ich denke unsere einheimischen Mädels werden sie beherzigen ( ausgenommen des letzten Absatzes Deines Textes 

)!


----------



## surftigresa (14. Februar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, ich denke unsere einheimischen Mädels werden sie beherzigen ( ausgenommen des letzten Absatzes Deines Textes
> 
> )!



Genau, mit Haien kenne ich mich jetzt aus. Mit denen war ich doch schwimmen


----------



## Tazz (14. Februar 2012)

Hey Carsten danke für die Info   , biste denn auch da in der nähe Feiern ?


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey Carsten danke für die Info   , biste denn auch da in der nähe Feiern ?



Sicher, ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel...

Aber wir sind ohne Ladies unterwegs, ist ja Wieverfostelovend 

Ergo halte ich mich bei euch wilden Hühnern morgen lieber vom Haifisch fern 

Aber vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den Weg, ansonsten viel Spaß beim Feiern!

grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (15. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ..... ansonsten viel Spaß beim Feiern!
> 
> grüße
> C.


 
Dito!


----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sicher, ist ja quasi ein Heimspiel...
> 
> Aber wir sind ohne Ladies unterwegs, ist ja Wieverfostelovend
> 
> ...





 Super Hühner sind wir 
Ich wünsche Dir/Euch auch gaaaanz viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (17. Februar 2012)

Allaaf, Allaaf, Allaaf.
Wie lange habt Ihr denn noch gefeiert? 
Schön wars gestern, auch wenn mich die Erkältung jetzt voll im Griff hat. Hoffe wir wiederholen das nächstes Jahr wieder.

LG Anja


----------



## surftigresa (17. Februar 2012)

Na die wirklich spannenden Sachen habt Ihr natürlich verpasst 

Ich selber war um halb elf zu Hause (warum dauert der Rückweg eigentlich immer länger als der Hinweg????) und bin immer noch auf der Suche nach meiner Stimme.....

Also für den 07.02.2013 schon mal alle Urlaub einreichen 

@Tazz,
gute Kneipenwahl!!!! 

@Anja,
gute Besserung!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## AnjaR (17. Februar 2012)

Na da hab ich ja noch länger ausgehalten. Zuhause ging es dann in der Straße mit einer Karnevalsparty weiter. Ich glaub es war schon heute, als ich mein Bett gesehen habe.
Stimme?????? was ist das? Meine Männer haben jetzt ein paar Tage Ruhe vor mir.
Danke für Deine Genesungswünsche.
Urlaub ist schon eingereicht


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2012)

Allaaf, Allaaf, Allaaf
*
Mädels schön war's mit euch * das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen 
Stimme hatte ich glücklicherweise nicht verloren  daher brauchte ich heute morgen nicht suchen 

Soka70 und ich waren auch erst so um 00:30 im Bett


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Soka70 und ich waren auch erst so um 00:30 im Bett



Ich dachte ihr wolltet Weiberfastnacht feiern. 
Keine Kondition, die Damen, ts ts ...


----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wolltet Weiberfastnacht feiern.
> Keine Kondition, die Damen, ts ts ...



Tja ja ich bin auch etwas überrascht   aber geschadet hat es nicht


----------



## Enrgy (17. Februar 2012)

Man wird halt nicht jünger, spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2012)

Unglaublich, Zustände fast wie bei uns:

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1179315.html


----------



## Tazz (20. Februar 2012)

Nicht zu glauben ... und die Strafe dafür ist zu gering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Februar 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nicht zu glauben ... und die Strafe dafür ist zu gering



Wahnsinn , darum meide ich wo ich kann die Strasse


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wahnsinn , darum meide ich wo ich kann die Strasse



Deinen WP Punkten nach meidest du nicht nur die Straße.

Bis im Sommer.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Deinen WP Punkten nach meidest du nicht nur die Straße.
> 
> Bis im Sommer.



Stimmt , muss ja als Bremser bei der diesjährigen TIII2012 fungieren


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt , muss ja als Bremser bei der diesjährigen TIII2012 fungieren



Und soll keiner sagen, das du dafür nicht trainierst.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Februar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und soll keiner sagen, das du dafür nicht trainierst.



Ja muss ja auch wieder den Service der "Abkürzung" in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe ein Foto für Euch 





Deswegen habe ich gestern Extra-HM gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (21. Februar 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> So, ich habe ein Foto für Euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... oh, das bin ja ich!!!! und die EXTRA-HM haben dir nicht geschadet, ganz sicher nicht....


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... oh, das bin ja ich!!!! und die EXTRA-HM haben dir nicht geschadet, ganz sicher nicht....



Ach, sagte ich schon "wünsche Dir Hals- und Beinbruch" für die nächste Woche


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach, sagte ich schon "wünsche Dir Hals- und Beinbruch" für die nächste Woche


 
nee, aber du hast mir viel Spaß gewünscht!!! Du und dein Gedächtnis....


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2012)

Soka70  ich wünsche Dir natürlich auch viel Spaß und komm gesund wieder


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2012)

tazz schrieb:


> soka70 :d ich wünsche dir natürlich auch viel spaß und komm gesund wieder




Danke!!!!


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!



*Bitte !!!!*


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

So, ihr Dauerurlauber 

Wieder rauf aufs Rad, husch husch...

Wie schaut es aus bei Euch, Lust auf ein gemütliches Töurchen?

Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"... auch teilweise Begleitung ist möglich...mit Kuchen- und ausreichend Kaffeepausen natürlich...

Ort? Irgendwo im Bereich K/BN/SU/Ahr...

Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?

Doodle zur Terminfindung http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

schönes WE
C.


----------



## Konfuzius (9. März 2012)

Geht nicht. Bin ich in Urlaub


----------



## ultra2 (9. März 2012)

Und ohne den Rallef haben wir keinen, dem wir bergauf soweit hintergucken können. 

Also verschieben.


----------



## Tazz (9. März 2012)

Och, das ist schade Carsten aber da hat Mutti Geburtstag, kann nicht mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (12. März 2012)

Tja,
bring die Mutti doch einfach mit, wir besorgen auch die Blumen 

Schade drum, ihr dürft aber auch ohne den Rallef mitkommen. Oder euch zeitweise anschließen, müßt nicht die volle Tour mitnehmen. 

schöne grüße!
C.


----------



## ultra2 (13. März 2012)

Dann klär mich mal auf, wann du wo bist, damit man von  z.B. 11.30h - ??? mitfahren kann.


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2012)

Hi,
Infos im Dienstagsfahrerthread 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. März 2012)

Es gibt mal wieder einen Stammtisch.
Zur Anmeldung geht´s hier!


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2012)

Hallo Barbara, wir behalten es zumindest im Auge.


----------



## Konfuzius (21. März 2012)

Wir haben mal das schöne Frühlingswetter für 'ne kleine Tour genutzt... 

Ein paar Bildchen davon:


----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2012)

Traumhaft!


----------



## Seelrider (22. März 2012)

Konfuzius, die Fotos sind super. 
Im Gegensatz zum Raum "KBU" hat die Insel im Süden meist ausreichend Licht für gute dynamische Fotos und die Umsetzung, mit tollen Perspektiven, ist euch sehr gut gelungen. Da sind einige Bilder, die ich mir gut in einem "MTB"-Kalender vorstellen könnte.


----------



## sibby08 (22. März 2012)

Ja, La Palma ist absolut eine Reise wert. Ich war zwar nicht zum Biken dort, aber habe mich auch so sehr wohl dort gefühlt.
Super Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (22. März 2012)

stuntzi schrieb:


> 19.02. 17:30 Puerto Tazarcorte, 2m
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## joscho (26. März 2012)

Wer die Nase voll hat von diesem LV-Einheitsbrei (der Golf unter den Rädern), der bekommt hier was für Individualisten


----------



## Langenfelder (26. März 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Wer die Nase voll hat von diesem *LV*-Einheitsbrei (der Golf unter den Rädern), der bekommt hier was für Individualisten


 
Meinst du damit Leidvill l


----------



## Enrgy (26. März 2012)

na klar, Liteville, das neue Cannondale


----------



## Schildbürger (26. März 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> na klar, Liteville, das neue Cannondale



Dann pass gleich mal deine Signatur an...


> Wer sich ein *Leidwill* beschafft, besitzt, benutzt oder veräußert wird mit Mißachtung und abfälligen Bemerkungen in allen Foren sowie auf Touren nicht unter Lebensdauer des Rahmens bestraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2012)

...jetzt erst gesehen: Wunderschöne Bilder von La Palma, Ralf.
Umwerfend....


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Dann pass gleich mal deine Signatur an...



gemach gemach, erst wenn das gute stück auf eigenen beinen, äääh, rädern steht


----------



## Holzlarer (29. März 2012)

Hammer Bilder!!!  Naturerlebnis und Adrenalin, und dann beides auch noch gepaart, kommt super rüber  dat macht mal so richtig fernweh....


----------



## Tazz (6. April 2012)

*
F**rohe Ostertage wünsche ich euch 
* 




​ 


​


----------



## joscho (13. April 2012)

Weshalb TEAM III immer so viel Kaffee unterwegs schlürft 

http://goo.gl/3ODjt

(Der Kontakt mit Koffein zeigte dieselbe Wirkung auf die Zellen wie Sport)


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Weshalb TEAM III immer so viel Kaffee unterwegs schlürft
> 
> http://goo.gl/3ODjt
> 
> (Der Kontakt mit Koffein zeigte dieselbe Wirkung auf die Zellen wie Sport)



Aha


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Weshalb TEAM III immer so viel Kaffee unterwegs schlürft
> 
> http://goo.gl/3ODjt
> 
> (Der Kontakt mit Koffein zeigte dieselbe Wirkung auf die Zellen wie Sport)



Ich wußte immer das es sinnvoll ist Kaffee zum Sport zu trinken ...





Ich finds gut​


----------



## joscho (14. April 2012)

Habe heute Medizintag 

Hier was für die Kaputten unter uns: 
http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2012/04/12/lokalzeit-owl-medizinzeit-owl.xml


----------



## soka70 (4. Mai 2012)

Liebe Renate,  
zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir alles Liebe und Gute, Gesundheit, Glück und nen tollen Tag!!!


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2012)

Liebe Renate,

aus dem schönen Nafbachtal wünschen wir Dir alles erdenklich Gute, Glück, Spaß und Gesundheit zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Lass dich heute gut bei  feiern.

Alles Liebe

Anja + Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Mai 2012)

​

*Und natürlich Gesundheit, Glück und Kindersegen für das neue Lebensjahr !*


----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2012)

*Da schließe ich mich gerne an, alles Liebe, Gute, Glück, Gesundheit, Kindersegen confused auch von mir, liebe Renate.*
*Eine kleine virtuelle Torte habe ich auch für Dich:*


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2012)

Ihr seit sooooo süß 

Danke für die Glückwünsche   und der Kuchen ist ne Wucht


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2012)

Renate auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch aus dem Harz


----------



## route61 (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn auch etwas spät: Ich schließe mich an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Renate.


----------



## BulliOlli (5. Mai 2012)

Glüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüückwunsch


----------



## surftigresa (5. Mai 2012)

Renate,

ich hab's verpennt 

Alles Gute (nachträglich) !!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2012)

Dankeeeeee schööööööönnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## joscho (13. Mai 2012)

Gruß an unsere Urlauberinnen in spe 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4phFYiMGCIY&feature=player_embedded"]Rush Hour Traffic in Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (13. Mai 2012)

Hab's auch verpennt. Trotzdem HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## joscho (13. Mai 2012)

Lecker Tourchen war das heute


----------



## soka70 (13. Mai 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Gruß an unsere Urlauberinnen in spe
> 
> Rush Hour Traffic in Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam      - YouTube




Ist halt ein Abenteuer- und Erlebnisurlaub!!!


----------



## Tazz (13. Mai 2012)

Danke schön Ralf , besser spät als nie 

@Jörg , cooles Video  hoffe die Mädels müssen dort nicht Roller fahren


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## surftigresa (15. Mai 2012)

Yippi!!! Endlich mal eine Tour, wo ich auch schon lange wieder zu Hause bin 

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2012)

Ja wie Du bist mal zu Hause Melanie, (  Urlaub vom Urlaub ? )

Finde ich ja mal cool


----------



## sibby08 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich denke in diesem Jahr kann ich im Windschatten mal wieder mit radeln .
Hoffentlich kommt nix dazwischen und es wird nicht auf eine Woche später verlegt, da ich dann den "F" in Rodalben mal unter die Stollen nehmen werde.

Freu mich schon 

und, @ultra, mittlerweile hat sich auch mal echter Dreck an mein Bike heften können 



ultra2 schrieb:


>


----------



## ultra2 (16. Mai 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...
> ..und, @ultra, mittlerweile hat sich auch mal echter Dreck an mein Bike heften können



Bilder!!!!


----------



## surftigresa (16. Mai 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> ..... (  Urlaub vom Urlaub ? )
> 
> .....


 
ich fürchte eher, dass mein Chef mich dann so langsam mal ans Arbeiten kriegen möchte.....


----------



## ultra2 (16. Mai 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich fürchte eher, dass mein Chef mich dann so langsam mal ans Arbeiten kriegen möchte.....



Zeit für einen Jobwechsel


----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich fürchte eher, dass mein Chef mich dann so langsam mal ans Arbeiten kriegen möchte.....



Och Du arme


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2012)

Tatze, was macht eigentlich deine Linksi? Immer noch schlapp auffer Brust?


----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tatze, was macht eigentlich deine Linksi? Immer noch schlapp auffer Brust?



Hach Gott  , habs immer noch nicht geschafft das Ding weg zu schicken ...  wenn ich mich nicht drauf stütze siehts aber noch super aus  

... und wo Du so nett nachfragst  könntest Du mir die Adresse noch mal schicken   ?


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2012)

Biddeschöööön:

Fahrrad Kohl
Rathausstraße 22 
01773 Altenberg
Telefon: 035056/35253
www.fahrrad-kohl.de


----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2012)

Dankschöööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2012)

Wir waren heute noch mal nach dem Rechten sehen


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2012)

.... und es waren heut ein paar verrückte Väter unterwegs


----------



## surftigresa (17. Mai 2012)

Das sieht ja endlich mal nach schönem Wetter bei Euch aus


----------



## joscho (20. Mai 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr mal wieder bei den Nachbarn nach dem Rechten, und vor allem nach dem Raps geschaut. Und, oh Wunder, dies mal war er auch da:







Darauf musste natürlich angestossen werden 





Aber auf ein Steak hatte ich heute irgendwie keine Lust mehr


----------



## joscho (20. Mai 2012)

Tsss, Sachen gibt es  Einfach arme Pferde umfahren 

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/2012/05/19/aktuelle_stunde.xml


----------



## soka70 (21. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>


 
 Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag  (alter Sack!)


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Mai 2012)

*

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Zur obigen Anmerkung: Was wäre die Jugend ohne Rat und Tat der gereiften Generation? Wobei, biologisch betrachtet, "Reife" der erste Ansatz von "Fäule" ist . Wie auch immer: Ein besonders schönes, erlebnisreiches neues Lebensjahr wünsche ich Dir ! 

*


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir alles gute ..ich glaube Jens war der Name ist schon viel zu lange her


----------



## ultra2 (21. Mai 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...ich glaube Jens war der Name ist schon viel zu lange her



Nee, war er nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee, war er nicht.



ja ja mein Alter  ...dann war es doch joscho


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2012)

Ha ha ha................ 





Aller aller liebster (armer alter Mann)
 *Jörg*
​ alles gute
zu Deinem 
*Geburtstag




*​


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sibby08 (21. Mai 2012)

*Jörg, Mann in den besten Jahren!*
*Alles Gute auch von mir zum Geburtstag.*


----------



## sibby08 (21. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bilder!!!!


 
Hat was gedauert... 





Muss fürn Anfang reichen.


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt reicht es aber! Sonst fühle ich mich noch so alt wie ich aussehe. Und, liebe Sonja, nicht nur der ist alt. Bei mir haben alle Bauteile am gleichen Tag Geburtstag 

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hat was gedauert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Udoooooooooooooooooooo warst Du es selbst ?? 

 *
das hast Du ganz fein gemacht 

 Du kannst es also doch noch


----------



## Delgado (22. Mai 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Udoooooooooooooooooooo warst Du es selbst ??
> 
> *
> das hast Du ganz fein gemacht
> ...



Ein Bike dreckisch machen?


----------



## Tazz (22. Mai 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ein Bike dreckisch machen?



Ja Micha das Du das kannst ist ja nu kein Geheimnis , aber Udo muß alles neu lernen  ... und ich finde, er hat es gut gemacht


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Udoooooooooooooooooooo warst Du es selbst ??
> 
> *
> das hast Du ganz fein gemacht
> ...


 
Natürlich war ich das selber


----------



## ultra2 (24. Mai 2012)

Unserem Wolle 
alles Gute 
zum ungefähr 29.​


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2012)

3...


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2012)

2...


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2012)

1... :d


----------



## Konfuzius (4. Juni 2012)

Wie ja bereits angedeutet...





*Alle hier anmelden!!!* ​


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo TeamIII!

Danke schön für die Einladung, hoffentlich gibt es Kuchen-Wetter 

schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2012)

*FÄLTSCHEN?
DUDOCHNISCH!
LIEBESONJA*





*allet jute!*










​


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2012)

*










Die besten wünsche für Dich,



Alles liebe


     zum      


Gebu**r**t**stag
Soka70*

laß es Dir gut gehen 











​


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2012)

*und alles Gute der lieb(lich)en (?) Sonja, und weiterhin erfolgreiche Ignoration der Midlifecrisis! Auf das es Dein Jahr werde!*​


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2012)

Da schliesse ich mich doch an:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

​


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2012)

Auch von mir 
unserer liebsten aller Sonjas
alles Gute zum
 29., 29., 29.,...​


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juni 2012)

Sonja, auch von mir alles Gute zum XX* Geburtstag!







*Zahl darfst Du selber nach eigenen Geschmack einsetzen


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2012)

Vorgestern mit Jens für die Team III Tour noch schnell was Vorbereitet


----------



## joscho (9. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vorgestern mit Jens für die Team III Tour noch schnell was Vorbereitet



Der Galgen für die, die vor dem ersten Guide fahren


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> der galgen für die, die vor dem ersten guide fahren



 Ja ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (10. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die (teils) liebevollen Geburtstagsglückwünsche und sms(e) zu meinem Geburtstag  !!!

Meinen 42igsten und die darauffolgenden Tage habe ich in Paris  verbracht, es ist eine wirklich tolle, beeindruckende Stadt! So kann das  neue Lebensjahr gerne weiter gehen...


----------



## sibby08 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich war schon mal den After-TEAM III-Tour-Mampf testen - Alles OK


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2012)

Mensch Sibby,
nicht uns alles wegessen 

Schaut gut aus, guten Hunger gehabt zu haben!

grüße
C.


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2012)

He he 



Ja Udo, dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen .


----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2012)

Grüße von Drüben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://plus.google.com/photos/110277062826270261945/albums/5753485348806382529

Geh jetzt frühstücken und dann auf nach Key West 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Grüße von Drüben...



Ist "Drüben" nicht = Zone.

Falschen Flieschär erwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2012)

wenns drüben so ausgesehen hätte wie auf den bildern, wäre die mauer wohl in die andere richtung gefallen


----------



## Tazz (13. Juni 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Grüße von Drüben
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110277062826270261945/albums/5753485348806382529
> 
> ...



Super  sieht nach richtig gutem Wetter aus ...

dann komm genau so gut auch wieder zurück  und bring das gute Wetter bitte mit


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wenns drüben so ausgesehen hätte wie auf den bildern, wäre die mauer wohl in die andere richtung gefallen



Können wir uns darauf einigen, das sie so oder so in die falsche Richtung gefallen ist.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> können wir uns darauf einigen, das sie so oder so in die falsche richtung gefallen ist.



+1


----------



## soka70 (13. Juni 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Geh jetzt frühstücken und dann auf nach Key West




... wenn Du frühstücken gehst, habe ich Feierabend!!! 

Morgen hole ich mein "Neues" ab und am Samstag gehts mit den Mädels nach Ehrwald! 

Viel Spaß noch und genieße Deinen Urlaub!!!


----------



## surftigresa (13. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen hole ich mein "Neues" ab und am Samstag gehts mit den Mädels nach Ehrwald!



Was ist es denn?

Viel Spass in Ehrwald!!! Sehr schöne Gegend!


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a58313/slide-am-7-0.html

@ Melanie ,Ich glaub das soll's werden !

Grüße und so


----------



## surftigresa (15. Juni 2012)

Oh wie schön! Da wünsche ich doch direkt mal eine schöne "Einweihungstour"!

Grüsse und so zurück


----------



## soka70 (15. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Was ist es denn?
> 
> Viel Spass in Ehrwald!!! Sehr schöne Gegend!


 

Sorry, vor lauter Bike und Urlaub und Organisieren neben dem normalen Wahnsinn habe ich gar nicht geschafft zu antworten...

Jo, das isses, habe es gestern Abend schon verschmutzt, macht super viel Spaß und ist ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl!!! Der Lenker ist super breit, der Federweg für mich gigantisch und die Umsetzung neben der absenkbaren Sattelstütze auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen auch annährernd soviel "zu können", was dieses Bike kann!!! Soll heißen, ab August möchte ich nur noch TRails fahren 

Jetzt entschwinden wir ersteinmal diesem doofen Wetter und genießen eine Woche die Alpen...mit dem neuen Bike, ein Träumchen!!!


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2012)

Hi Sonja,
schon wieder Urlaub? Tsss.... 

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Rädchen, das kann in der Tat deutlich mehr als Kaffee-und-Kuchen-Touren fahren 

Bei der TeamIII Tour kannst du uns dann ja zeigen, was du gelernt hast!

schönen Urlaub!
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...Jetzt entschwinden wir ersteinmal diesem doofen Wetter und genießen eine Woche die Alpen...mit dem neuen Bike, ein Träumchen!!!



Nun denn viel Spass


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß in den Alpen  Passt auf euch auf


----------



## soka70 (15. Juni 2012)

Danke...    

ach habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich total freue?????


----------



## Tazz (15. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> ach habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich mich total freue?????



Pfffff .... und ich muß arbeiten !!!


----------



## sibby08 (16. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sorry, vor lauter Bike und Urlaub und Organisieren neben dem normalen Wahnsinn habe ich gar nicht geschafft zu antworten...
> 
> Jo, das isses, habe es gestern Abend schon verschmutzt, macht super viel Spaß und ist ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl!!! Der Lenker ist super breit, der Federweg für mich gigantisch und die Umsetzung neben der absenkbaren Sattelstütze auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> ...


 
Na da hat sich doch der spontane Ausritt mit meinem Bike ja gelohnt. Dein neues ist ja ähnlich. 
Ich wünsche Dir sehr viel Spaß mit dem Bike und vor allem eine schöne Alpenwoche.


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2012)

Gestern mit Gastfahrer schon mal die Strecke abgefahren und ein bisschen aufgeräumt


----------



## Dart (27. Juni 2012)

Habt Ihr irgendwas falsch gemacht​ 
​ 
Immer den Teller leer gegessen​ 
​ 
Wo ist der Regen​ 
​ 


​


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Habt Ihr irgendwas falsch gemacht​
> ​
> Immer den Teller leer gegessen​
> ​
> ...



Wenn wir Glück haben, ändert es sich noch.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2012)

Wir haben diesmal _zuerst _die Wiederholungstour gemacht.
Da ist ja immer schönes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)

Ohne Regen fahr ich nicht!


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2012)

Ach so eine Wiederholungstour ist doch nicht schlecht  Ich hoffe an den Aussichten ändert sich nichts.


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ohne Regen fahr ich nicht!



Wir können dich gießen.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)

Au ja mit Weizen bitte 

Gruß Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Au ja mit Weizen bitte
> 
> Gruß Yogi



Ne das geht doch nur mit "Harzer"Naturquelle


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)

Gruß Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2012)

...wenn ihr noch lange weiter drüber quatscht, gibt es wirklich noch Regen  ...

Also lieber fleißig Teller leer essen, sonst wird nix mit Kuchen in der Pause am Samstag!

grüße
C.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ne das geht doch nur mit "Harzer"Naturquelle


Sven - datt ist "tunken"...


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2012)

Wetter ...wetter ...wetter ???


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2012)

wetter wird gut, keine falsche hoffnung!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Mist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> wetter wird gut, keine falsche hoffnung!



Zumindets von unten wird es nicht zu trocken.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2012)

Soll ich dir meinen Spritzschutz leihen?


----------



## joscho (29. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Soll ich dir meinen Spritzschutz leihen?



Ist ja widerlich


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Soll ich dir meinen Spritzschutz leihen?



Du hast wiederverwendbare? Geizhals


----------



## Enrgy (29. Juni 2012)

Brauch ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr, treibe es nur bei schönem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Pfui hier wird es schmutzig, Ihr Ferkel!
Freu mich auf morgen

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ......
> Freu mich auf morgen
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



Freu mich auf morgen mit Plüsch und Söckchen meintest Du wohl


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Freu mich auf morgen mit Plüsch und Söckchen meintest Du wohl



Hab nix in meiner Größe gefunden. Komm also ohne Plüsch.


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2012)

Super ihr könnt mit oder ohne Plüsch kommen ...

 ich freue mich !!!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich ja froh.  Ich freue mich auch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2012)

süß ne !!!


----------



## surftigresa (29. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> süß ne !!!



wer ist süss? Der Yogi im Röckchen?  woher weisst Du das?


----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2012)

Äh ?............. nee ich dachte in Plüsch


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (29. Juni 2012)

Melanie kommt bestimmt im Rock


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Juni 2012)

> Melanie kommt bestimmt im Rock



Das will ich Sehen und Fotos machen


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Melanie kommt bestimmt im Rock



Will ich auch sehen!!!


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Juni 2012)

Das würd ich aber auch gerne sehen. Mist, das ich morgen nicht kann Aber muß morgen das Runde ins Eckige schießen. Wird aber eher  So ist das nun mal bei einem Rümpeltunier

Also Junkie halt drauf und mach Bilder

Wünsche dem TeamIII ein gutes gelingen. Und allen Teilnehmern viiiiiiiiiieeeeellllll spaß.


Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2012)

Wetter


----------



## Tazz (30. Juni 2012)

Ah ja Thomas , dann mach das Ding schön rein  euch auch viel Erfolg und jede menge Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (30. Juni 2012)

Wetter heute ein Traum


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wetter heute ein Traum


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2012)

Soooooooooonnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Melanie kommt bestimmt im Rock



Aber ich habe doch gar keinen....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (30. Juni 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber ich habe doch gar keinen....



Renate kann dir eins mitbringen.


----------



## Tazz (30. Juni 2012)

Och das ist aber schade  ... wir hätten Fotos gemacht


----------



## radjey (30. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank an euch für diesen schönen Tag auf'm Bike heute!


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Och das ist aber schade  ... wir hätten Fotos gemacht



Hättet  ihr habt Fotos gemacht 

Abgesehen davon war es ein gelungener Tag  Vielen Dank für die Mühe, die Ihr Euch wieder gemacht habt!!!

Immer wieder schön ein paar neue oder auch einfach nur selten gesehene Gesichter zu sehen.

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Juni 2012)

Jawoll, vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer heute!
Hat echt wieder mal super Spaß mit euch gemacht! 
Und das trotz schönen Wetters 

Hier schon mal das Startfoto:





Der Bericht folgt wie immer demnächst.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2012)

Danke TeamIII  Hier mal der Beleg für gnadenlos geniale Teilnehmerzahl - dem letzten konnt' ich durch Beziehungen noch den Rucksack ablichten...





Danke für Guides an allen Ecken, hier speziell hinten/hinten! Für Improvisation vonne Bananen mitten in Mutti Natur! Für steile Berge! Für Glitsch! Für Warnen vor Wurzeln - ach watt - für schlichtweg alles... Ganz großes Kino, Danke für's Erleben dürfen LG, der Pete, numerisch das echt Letzte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFox (30. Juni 2012)

Tja, auf dem Bild, da waren wir noch Sauber wie gerade aus dem Ei gepellt.

Am Ende sah das völlig anders aus! 

Da hätten wir mal noch so ein Vorher / Nachher Bild schießen sollen!

War Super! Freu mich wenn ich mal wieder mit euch auf die Fresse fallen kann!

André


----------



## route61 (30. Juni 2012)

Zunächst dem Dietmar eine schnelle Heilung, verbunden mit der Hoffnung, daß die Verletzungen nicht so spektakulär sind, wie sie aussahen. Diese Abfahrt hatte es schon in sich. Ich bin da auch mal ganz schön weggerutscht. Wenn da kein Bisschen Risiko dabei wäre, würde es ja nur halb so viel Spaß machen.

Hallo Team III,

das war ganz große Klasse heute, super organisiert, super nette Leute und ganz tolle Trails.

Ich freu' mich schon auf's nächste Mal.


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juni 2012)

Danke an das Team III für den gelungenen Tag heute . Ich hoffe das ihr für die viele Arbeit bei der Planung und Durchführung heute bei der tollen Truppe ausreichend entschädigt worden seid.
Nach langer Abwesenheitszeit war es für mich ganz großes Kino, auch wenn die Körner noch ein wenig für die ganzen Uphills fehlen 

Habe jetzt gerade noch die Bilder ein wenig sortiert und zurechtgeschnibbelt und in meinem WEB-Album hochgeladen.
Hier der Link: 
Alle sind leider nicht drauf, dafür war ich während der Tour einfach zu weit hinten 

Hier der neue Link, ich weiß nicht warum der alte nicht mehr funtionierte
https://picasaweb.google.com/u.sieb...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMGbsP73xIS-WQ&feat=directlink


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2012)

Ich danke auch für die sehr schöne Tour. Feine Strecke, nette Mitfahrer und mal wieder perfekt organisiert. DANKE.
Es war schön, mal wieder ein paar Leutchens zu treffen, die man lange nicht mehr gesehen hat.

Jetzt will ich aber die Rockbilder sehen!

Dem Verunfallten, gute Besserung.

Gruß Yogi


----------



## Seelrider (1. Juli 2012)

Mein Dankeschön geht an die Damen und Herren vom Team III, für die tolle Organisation und Durchführung. Die Wege und die Streckenlänge, genauso wie die Pausen waren wie immer Spitze. Es war eine nette Gruppe, gutes Wetter, leider in diesem Jahr auch eine blutige Wunde. Dietmar gute Besserung.   
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn 2013 auch wieder eine Team III Tour stattfindet und ich teilnehmen kann.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank den Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrern für die nette Begleitung.
Den Ein oder Anderen hatte man irgendwie noch anders in Erinnerung.

Unserem Verunfallten möglichst schnelle Besserung und Carsten Dank für
die routinierten "Sofortmaßnahmen am Unfallort".​


----------



## realborsti (1. Juli 2012)

Ja kann man sich nur anschließen! Perfekte Organisation, schöne Trails, nettes Team und danke nohmals für die technische Hilfe bei der Kettenreperatur!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2012)

Liebe Melanie   

  ich hab sooooooooooo schöne Fotos gestern gemacht, guck mal hier ....









Jetzt zum Rest 

Es hat mir wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit euch durchs Gebüsch zu düsen 

Dem Unfallfahrer alles Gute und schnelle Heilung, hoffe Du hast mal von einem Doc drauf schauen lassen ... 

Ich möchte natürlich auch noch Sun909  für die schnelle Hilfe an unserem Verunfallten danken, er war so schnell das ich nicht einmal ein Foto machen konnte ... 



Das Wetter war unnatürlich gut für unsere Tour aber wir haben Tags zuvor schon vorsorglich Eimer voll Wasser auf die Trails gekippt ... Man man man das war stellenweise echt schlüpfrig ...


 vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer/innen das müssen wir unbedingt noch einmal machen ... 



Liebe Grüße 
Renate


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt gerade noch die Bilder ein wenig sortiert und zurechtgeschnibbelt und in meinem WEB-Album hochgeladen.



 warum sind die letzten beiden Bilder in schwarzweiß?? Ist was passiert? 


PS: Renate, deine Lefty ist ja immer noch tiefergelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattin (1. Juli 2012)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Guide & Staff! Dietmar wünsche auch ich schnelle Genesung.
Ein paar Fotos von mir auf meiner Seite:





Bin gespannt auf Eure Trail-Actionbilder!
Schönen Sonntag noch,
Martin


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> warum sind die letzten beiden Bilder in schwarzweiß?? Ist was passiert? ...


 
Weil ich Portrait Bilder in schwarzweiß ansprechender finde. Ist aber reine Geschmacksache...


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> warum sind die letzten beiden Bilder in schwarzweiß?? Ist was passiert? ...



Wir sprachen gerade über Leichenblässe...


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2012)

@ Volker ich schaffe es einfach nicht das Ding weg zu geben ... 

@ sibby08 und @ Mattin ihr habt verdammt gute Fotos geknipst  ,ich glaub keines von unseren ist so schön   


*Danke schön dafür*


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sprachen gerade über Leichenblässe...


 
Ich hoffe Du sprichst jetzt nicht meine Dreck gebräunten Beine an


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du sprichst jetzt nicht meine Dreck gebräunten Beine an



Niemals!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2012)

Es war wie immer eine Freude.
Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an unserer Tour.

Nach den Beschwerden Einzelner dies mal mit hoffentlich ausreichend Naturschlamm 


​


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Team III,

etwas verspätet auch ein dickes Dankeschön von den Matsch erprobten Naafbachtalern für den tollen Tag gestern. Echt super lieb, dass ihr die Trails extra für uns gewässert habt, damit wir uns wie Zuhause fühlen.

Was soll ich sagen:
Tour - super
Trails - super
Wetter - super
Verpflegung - super
Matsch - super
Mitfahrer - super
Spaß - super
=> *ALLES* - super  

PS: Unser Bruchpilot war im Krankenhaus, die Wunde wurde gereinigt und genäht. Mal sehen, ob Jörg ihn morgen sieht, dann leitet er eure lieben Genesungswünsche weiter.

PPS:  Zum Schluss unsere Drohung, im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.

LG

Anja


----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Liebe Melanie
> 
> ich hab sooooooooooo schöne Fotos gestern gemacht, guck mal hier ....
> ....
> ...



Und wann zeigst Du uns die schönen Fotos?


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Und wann zeigst Du uns die schönen Fotos?




Wieso  Du lachst doch wie die Sonne ...


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Unser Bruchpilot war im Krankenhaus, die Wunde wurde gereinigt und genäht



Danke für die Info Anja  , hoffen wir das beste !

Wir freuen uns das es euch gefallen hat


----------



## AnnikaSun (2. Juli 2012)

@sibby:
Der Link (https://picasaweb.google.com/u.siebe...eat=directlink) funktioniert bei mir leider nicht  was mache ich falsch??


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Annika,



AnnikaSun schrieb:


> @sibby:
> Der Link (https://picasaweb.google.com/u.siebe...eat=directlink) funktioniert bei mir leider nicht  was mache ich falsch??



Nichts.
Der gute Udo hat seinen Tipfehler korrigiert; Klick mich
 
ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (2. Juli 2012)

... ich glaub Du meintest: Klick* MICH*


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2012)

Genau


----------



## Nimbus3t (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Teamies,

auch von unserer Seite noch mal ein herzliches Danke schön für die tolle Tour und Organisation, den unermüdlichen Zuspruch am Hang und die mitfühlenden Worte für meinen weichen Dämpfer. 

War heute beim Freundlichen, ich fürchte Dietmar ist schneller wieder auf dem Damm als mein Bike. Wird wohl 4 Wochen dauern bis ich den Dämpfer wieder habe. 
Aber mein Dealer hat mir mut gemacht, das es bis zur nächsten Team III-Tour klappen könnte :kotz::kotz:

Wenn jemand nen Tipp für Leihbikes in der Region hat ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2012)

Nimbus3t schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nen Tipp für Leihbikes in der Region hat ....



Breuers Bikebahnhof


----------



## AnnikaSun (2. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hat es geklappt - finally!! )


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2012)

Jenau - Ralf und Team sind stets MieseLauneResistent!
@Joscho: Germund Jahnke wird häufig unterschätzt - alleine die "Bindegewebe"-Definintionen bieten Stoff für 3 Zwerchfelle.... LG, der Pete - Tag später die halbe Bande in den Filthy Trails getroffen, der Planet birgt noch viel Spass!!!
______________________
Picsgemisch aus beidem hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9652970&postcount=4147


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jenau - Ralf und Team sind stets MieseLauneResistent!



Ich würde mich da jetzt mal ausnehmen.


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2012)

AnnikaSun schrieb:


> @sibby:
> Der Link (https://picasaweb.google.com/u.siebe...eat=directlink) funktioniert bei mir leider nicht  was mache ich falsch??


 
... schon alles beantwortet, ich war zu langsam 
Der vollständigkeithalber:
https://picasaweb.google.com/u.sieb...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMGbsP73xIS-WQ&feat=directlink


----------



## mattin (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist Team III live: zu dritt ging's einfach schneller. Vielen Dank an sun909 und alle anderen Helfer!





Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele Fotos hat Konfuzius in seinem Album (aufs Bild klicken). Hatte nicht asphaltjunkie auch noch das ein oder andere Bild geschossen?

Gruß M.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Juli 2012)

> Hatte nicht asphaltjunkie auch noch das ein oder andere Bild geschossen?



Ja, im Tourbericht(kommt noch) kannst du die auch sehen. Aber viele Fotos sind nicht grad vorteilhaft für einigen Fahrer/in. Also ausgesiebt, gnadenlos.


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2012)

mattin schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele Fotos hat Konfuzius in seinem Album (aufs Bild klicken). Hatte nicht asphaltjunkie auch noch das ein oder andere Bild geschossen?



Im Album ist schon eine Auswahl aller Fotografen drin.
Und die war dafür gedacht:


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2012)

*TEAM IIIs Fünfte - Tourbericht 2012*​
Na, das war ja mal was ganz Neues! 
Die Wettervorhersage war ausnahmsweise mal vergleichsweise hervorragend und so fanden sich 32 Mitfahrer zu diesjahrigen vollendeten Fünften in Altenberg ein:



​
Man war ob des schönen Wetters offenbar bester Laune und beliebte zu scherzen 





Doch bevor es los ging, wurden zuerst an alle Mitfahrer die persönlichen Startnummern ausgegeben - soviel Zeit musste sein!




Hier unsere allerallerliebste Aussenstelle samt Schild 

Doch dann ging's auf die Trails. Das heißt erst mal rauf, bevor die Höhenmeter in schnellem Flowtrail wieder vernichtet wurden:



 



Um den Wasserfaktor gegenüber den früheren TEAM III Touren nicht allzu sehr abzusenken, haben wir in mühevoller Arbeit und mehreren hundert Gießkannen die Strecke tourgerecht vorbereitet: 





Das ist man der Kundschaft schließlich schuldig! 

Nach einer "Kommunikationsphase" über Forstwege ...





... ging's zum ersten Uphill. Die Gießkannen zeigten Wirkung und die Steine und Wurzeln waren schön glitschig.



 







Über etwas mehr Forstweg und einem Heiztrail fuhren wir dann zur Talsperre.
Das Asphaltstück kam Herrn Flügelüber zum Posen wie gerufen 





Es ging weiter über Felder ...





... und fiese kleine Flachtrails ...





... zur nächsten Abfahrt.







 


Tsvenn und Carsten in Action.

Tja, und danach ging's auch schon zur ersten Pause. Und trotz klarer Ausschilderung ...





... gabs hier ein paar Unstimmigkeiten bezüglich der Strecke 





Oder die Herrschaften waren nicht ausgelastet ... 

Zeitlich hervorragend getimed, erwischte uns zur Pause auch die erste Panne. Während die einen flickten ...





... gingen die anderen bereits zum Buffet über 





Es schien zu gefallen  





Geplündert ...





Weiter. Frisch gestärkt.





Wir folgten ein Stück dem Linnefebach ...





... und gelangten über ein Örtchen oben auf dem Berg zum nächsten längeren Heiztrail.







 











Leider mit kleinem Unfall und fieser Narbe am Ellenbogen.









An dieser Stelle: Gute Besserung an Dietmar! Anja hat ja schon berichtet, dass Du im Krankenhaus gut versorgt worden bist!
Außerdem natürlich vielen Dank an Carsten und die anderen Soforthelfer 

Dietmar wollte zwar eigentlich weiterfahren, wurde aber genötigt die Tour lieber abzubrechen, die Wunde war doch recht tief 
Dank hervorragender Organisation  fand sich wie durch Zufall nach ein paar hundert Metern Trail ...





... das Auto unserer allerallerliebsten Aussenstelle mit Gepäckträger für 2 Räder und Dietmars Mitfahrgelegenheit. 





Auch an soka natürlich vielen Dank für den Krankentransport! 

Der Rest der Truppe fuhr weiter





Melanie hat schnell gelernt: Auf TEAM III Touren immer freundlich in die Kamera lächeln und winken 





Aber auch nicht schlecht:





Tja, das sieht zwar aus wie Balanceübungen. Ist es aber nicht 





Das war der fieseste Uphill der Tour. Wurde aber von fast allen gemeistert!

Und als Belohung die Abfahrt mit dem Steilstück. Jaja, schon gut ... 









Unten angekommen: Panne Nummer 2 und die Herausforderung in Form einer etwas baufälligen Brücke.





Immer nur eine Person gleichzeitig!

Die anschließende Schlammpassage wurde wohl von keinem ...





... und der Schlammuphill gerüchteweise von einem einzigen ganz sicher von zwei Kandidaten durchgefahren 





Für irgendwas musste die Arbeit mit den Gießkannen ja gut gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2012)

Es ging noch mal hoch ...





... und auf schönem Wurzeltrail runter ...



 





 



... zur Pause Nummer 2:





Wir folgten nun ein Stück dem Eifgental mit ein paar Schikanen.
Diese Steintreppe wurde den meisten zum Verhängnis 





Und hier war bei 30 Leuten Reißverschlußverfahren angesagt 



 

 



Ich glaub, es ging ohne Kollision 

Vorsicht Baum!







 



Was die Jungs mit roher Gewalt machen, ...





... erledigen die Damen mit graziöser Eleganz:





Ein weiteres Erfolgsbeispiel unserer Gießkannenaktion: 





Die letzte Panne der Tour ereilte uns ausgerechnet vor einem schönen Gerümpeltrail.





Schien diesmal etwas hartnäckiger zu sein 

Jedenfalls wurde die Wartezeit von einigen genutzt, den Trail doppelt zu fahren 







 




 



Lohnte sich aber auch!

Dann noch mal Brücke rauf ...





... und Brücke runter, ...





... eine lange Gerade ...





... und dann war das schon der letzte echte Trail der Tour.





Und kaum 6 Stunden nach Start war man schon wieder am Ausgangspunkt 
Was natürlich noch gebührend gefeiert wurde 





*Fazit:*

- 3 Pannen (naja, geht gerade so)
- 1 Sturz und ein paar Purzler
- Schönes Wetter (ok, es hat mal zwei Minuten genieselt)
- Freundliche Mitfahrer









- volle Gläser





- und ein Höhenprofil





Insgesamt waren's knapp 40 km bei 3:05 h Fahrzeit. Macht einen Schnitt von ca. 13 km/h (beim Guide vorne/vorne)

Weitere Bilder gibt's übrigens noch in meinem Album.

Wir danken allen Mitfahrern

*alteisenandreas-mtbanjarannikasunchristinadartdietmarhallowachkettenfresserkonfuziusmtbfoxmoerjanimbus3tpete04ralf
seelridertazzasphaltjunkiejoschomattinpaddiesradjeyrealborstiroute61sibby08soka70sumo570sun909surftigresaultra2wingoveryogi71*

und freuen uns auf Euch bei TEAM IIIs Sechster in 2013! 

*TEAM III*​


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2012)

Super Bericht! Danke

Freu mich auf 2013


----------



## Dart (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

da Hast Du Dir ja mächtig die Finger wund geschrieben .

SUPER und Danke

PS: Dietmar muss wegen dem Dreck in der Wunde alle 2 Tage zum Arzt zur Kontrolle, bis jetzt aber noch keine Infektion. Das Problem ist wohl, dass der Schleimbeutel in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2012)

Liebes TeamIII,
toller Bericht zu einer tollen Tour!

Hat mich gefreut, wann gibt´s die Wiederholungstour  ?

Schönen Gruß und gute Besserung an Rad und Körper!
sun909


----------



## mattin (3. Juli 2012)

"... und der Schlammuphill gerüchteweise von einem einzigen Kandidaten durchgefahren"

hmm, zwei, ehrlich!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir ( wenn auch was spät ) einen ganz herzlichen Dank für die Super Verantstaltung. Und wieder habt Ihr die Ansprüche nach oben geschraubt. 
Hier meine Eindrücke ... komme gerne wieder





Trinkblase im Rahmen




Aufstieg




Wasser tanken




VIP Behandlung bei der Beschilderung




Gute Besserung




Nach dem Matschstück(siehe Reifen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (3. Juli 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier meine Eindrücke ...
> 
> VIP Behandlung bei der Beschilderung



Wer hat, der kann!!!


----------



## Tazz (3. Juli 2012)

Super Ralf  sehr cooler Bericht, Danke schön


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... Jedenfalls wurde die Wartezeit von einigen genutzt, den Trail doppelt zu fahren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Bild wird Geschichte schreiben. Noch nie zuvor habe ich Stefan schiebend neben den Rad gesehen. Normal fährt der auch Uphills noch entspannt im Wheelie hoch .

Danke für den super Bericht


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juli 2012)

mattin schrieb:


> hmm, zwei, ehrlich!



Ist korrigiert


----------



## realborsti (4. Juli 2012)

Echt klasse die Bilder,

Mir fehlt nur noch leider ein kleiner Teil (danke Martin) der Tour auf meinem Garmin system (an der Aue - Staumauer), kann mir jemand die Tour zuschicken. Wäre herzallerliebst.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Seelrider (4. Juli 2012)

*Danke* Ralf, ein sehr anschaulicher Bericht mit aussagekräftigen Bildern von der Tour. Einige Bilder können für sich alleine bereits Geschichten erzählen. 
Gleiches gilt auch für die Bilder von Sven.

*Hey....*Wann ist gleich der Termin für die Team III Tour 2013*???*


----------



## radjey (8. Juli 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Was die Jungs mit roher Gewalt machen, ...


Ey, das les ich ja jetzt erst! Nix da Gewalt beim Biken, alles pure Filigranarbeit 

War wirklich ne schöne Tour, aber die Trailbewässerung wurde einer TeamIII-Tour natürlich nur ansatzweise gerecht.
Daher hol´ich das jetzt mal nach


----------



## Tazz (8. Juli 2012)

Guter Mann  
....wobei heut ist schlimmer  und wir sind froh das letzte Woche die Tour war


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juli 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Ey, das les ich ja jetzt erst!



Lange Rückfahrt


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juli 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Guter Mann
> ....wobei heut ist schlimmer  und wir sind froh das letzte Woche die Tour war


Mein volles  Daumen-druff, verehrte Leaderin von Hinten/Hinten! Die Tour-der-Hoffnung kam heute sicher mit Schnorcheln und Hechelatmung wieder heim - und auf dem Rückweg vom Rursee heute morgen hat ich auch das Gefühl datt sich langsam "Kiemen" bilden... Bremsspuren und Blasenbahnen sind unbedingt zu vermeiden... LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr schon meinen Bike-Fremdgeh-Vorschlag für ende Juli gesehen ???

Klick

wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet !!!


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon meinen Bike-Fremdgeh-Vorschlag für ende Juli gesehen ???
> 
> Klick
> 
> wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet !!!



Wenn alles gut geht, fahren wir zu dieser Zeit irgendwo im Süddeutschen.


----------



## ultra2 (15. Juli 2012)

Gibt es in diesem Sommer eigentlich einen Sonntag an dem es nicht pisst

Ich will wieder Winter


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## ultra2 (22. Juli 2012)

Und schon wieder im Wald. Also das erste Mal nach unserer Tour.

Im 7GB mit dem





und dem




und da


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr den Rallef nach seinem 360° Sturz wieder aufs Radel setzen können? 

Foto von dem obligatorischen Kuchen und MK fehlt, wenn ich das anmerken darf...

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2012)

Ach, ich war doch letztes WE schon wieder auf dem Rad. In 'ner Regenpause 
Ist auch nicht mal sonderlich blau geworden. Waren rein rechnerisch aber auch nur etwa 210° 



sun909 schrieb:


> Foto von dem obligatorischen Kuchen und MK fehlt, wenn ich das anmerken darf...



Ups, wir schwächeln  Ich hab auch kein Foto vom Biergarten


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2012)

Heute waren wir beim Uwe im Wohnzimmer. War aber keiner da.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (29. Juli 2012)

Und TTler waren im Bergischen z.b. Sülstal. Schön Leer dort, kaum MTBler sowie Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. Juli 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag 





*Wir im Biergarten *

Es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht mit den Jungs durchs Gebüsch zu düsen 

Ralf





Jens


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2012)

2 Typen auffem Bild, 3 Erdinger ohne auffem Tisch - hier wird sanfter Entzug geprobt... LG, der Pete, No. 32 - hinter mir kam nur die Müllabfuhr...


----------



## Tazz (1. August 2012)

Uuuuiii ............ lieber Pete hinter Dir kam immer noch ich 

Ich muß unbedingt das nächste mal auf meine Trikotfarbe achten 

Und ohne Umdrehung schmeckt mir am allerbesten


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2012)

Heute eine kurze trockene Phase genutzt für einen Ausflug ins Bergische









Eine (nicht nur regenbedingte) Pause gab's natürlich auch





Nur um Fragen vorzubeugen: Renate hat auch Bierbilder


----------



## Tazz (6. August 2012)

Ja , schön war's mal wieder mit euch
Vor allem war ich froh das gammeln auf dem Sofa umgangen zu sein .... schlechtes Wetter gibst ja nun noch genug 

Noch ein zwei schöne Fotos 


























und dann war da ja noch der Biergarten ...


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2012)

Hier nun meine zwei Bilder von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. August 2012)

Es ist schon ein tolles Gefühl von Sicherheit, was mich überkommt, wenn ich sehe, dass die Obrigkeit auf mich aufpasst - auch wenn ich mit dem Radel auf dem Weg zur Arbeit  bin. Von der leicht erhöhten Position (siehe http://goo.gl/maps/UgQDD) wacht der Mann in grün über das Geschehen und währt im Falle des Falles bestimmt alle Gefahren von mir ab. Welche genau? Weiß ich auch nicht. Ist an dieser Stelle aber bestimmt auch nicht wichtig.
Schade nur, dass er nicht bereits aus der Ferne gut erkennbar ist - könnten doch so viele Andere (früher) auch dieses tolle Gefühl haben, beschützt zu werden.. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich einen sicheren Tag
joscho


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2012)

Der der Teil der Bildlosen aus TEAM III in den Wuppergergen war, nun die Bilder von den anderen aus Malmedy und Umgebung. 






























Die Belgier können all das was die Holländer nicht können. Bergauf, bergab und je Menge Trails.

Zumindest das können die Holländer auch - Matsch


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2012)

Und weil ich auch da war hab ich auch Fotos gemacht 

Das hier zum Beispiel ...





oder das hier ...






oder jenes ...









soooo schön dort 






und das alles bei bestem Wetter


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der der Teil der Bildlosen aus TEAM III in den Wuppergergen war, nun die Bilder von den anderen aus Malmedy und Umgebung.​



Auffallend: Im Laufe der Tour ändert sich das Trikot der Dame und der Rucksack ist auch weg. Was ist passiert? Kam der angemietete Sherpa zu spät...?


----------



## Tazz (13. August 2012)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auffallend: Im Laufe der Tour ändert sich das Trikot der Dame und der Rucksack ist auch weg. Was ist passiert? Kam der angemietete Sherpa zu spät...?



Nö  
Wir waren ganze zwei Tage dort 

 auch er hatte ein zweites Trikot dabei 

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2012)

Sonja auf den Stufen





Mehr dazu später...


----------



## Tazz (26. August 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sonja auf den Stufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, was so ein neues Bike alles kann


----------



## joscho (27. August 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Super, was so ein neues Bike alles kann



Dem Ralf sein alter Hobel ist auch nicht soo schlecht


----------



## soka70 (27. August 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Super, was so ein neues Bike alles kann


   

Schön war`s!!!!


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2012)

Super das ihr Spaß hattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (27. August 2012)

Auf den Spuren der Kaffeebohne 





Nein, nicht Brasilien. Die Richtung stimmt grob, aber wir haben's nur bis Luxemburg geschafft 

Aber die Luxemburger können Kaffee kochen!!! 
Hier ein paar Kaffeeimpressionen:













Feinste Trails, meist flowig, aber hin und wieder auch ein wenig tricky 

















Uns Sonja schon widder auf den Stufen 





Und auch rechts und links des Weges interessante Gegend





Tag Zwei unseres Wochenendausfluges begann leider erstmal etwas enttäuschend. Kilometerweise nur Forstwege und Asphalt.

Eigentlich wissen wir's ja. Touren aus den GPS-Portalen kannste für unsere Zwecke echt in die Tonne treten 
Aber wir sind ja scheinbar nicht lernfähig... 

Nach der Kaffebohnenvorlage vom Vortag wurde jedenfalls unsere Erwartungshaltung bei weitem untererfüllt 









Aber kurz bevor wir alle richtig sickig wurden, kam die Rettung in Form der ... Kaffebohne! 





Und mit ihr ein super schönes Bachtal gespickt mit einigen kniffligen Stellen!





















Danach waren wir jedenfalls wieder versöhnt und konnten den Tag noch standesgemäß ausklingen lassen 





Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Tazz (28. August 2012)

Cool so ne Kaffeefahrt 



Schöner Bericht und nette Bilder Ralf


----------



## Konfuzius (8. September 2012)

Wir sind gerade mal wieder zum Abhägen in der Heide 





Diesmal haben wir's sogar bis ganz oben auf den ... äh ... Telegraphenberg geschafft.
Kein Schnee 





Der Leyenweiher mal aus anderer Perspektive





Wir haben sogar noch einen neuen See entdeckt


----------



## ultra2 (8. September 2012)

Ist wohl der "hintere Teil" der Heide.

Das zottelige, ist das die Schnegge?

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. September 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist wohl der "hintere Teil" der Heide.
> 
> Das zottelige, ist das die Schnegge?
> 
> Viel Spass noch.



Also den LW habe ich erkannt ...der andere See müsste demnach der Quarzitsteinsee sein....Doch da bin ich ziemlich sicher 

Aber Schnee in der Heide ...ne da hat sich der Ralf vertan...ich glaube er hat nur eine Ansammlung von "Pusteblumen" gesehen


----------



## Konfuzius (9. September 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das zottelige, ist das die Schnegge?



Entscheide selber


----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Entscheide selber



Puh...er könnte es sein

Nett habt ihrs in der Heide. Links oder rechts der Panzerstrasse?


----------



## Konfuzius (9. September 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nett habt ihrs in der Heide. Links oder rechts der Panzerstrasse?



Ist der Fingerzeig nicht deutlich? 

Hauptsache runter. In 2 Tagen ca. 1000 hm hoch, knapp 10000 runter


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ist der Fingerzeig nicht deutlich?



Nö, nicht für mich. Auf dem Schild steht was von Freeride Strecke. Müßte demnach am Telegraphen sein oder?

Nun, Renate und ich waren auf den T3T 2009er Spuren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (10. September 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> NÃ¶, nicht fÃ¼r mich. Auf dem Schild steht was von Freeride Strecke. MÃ¼Ãte demnach am Telegraphen sein oder?



Na isË doch eindeutig. Aus Sicht des Fotographen waren wir auf der Linken Seite...

Aber Ralf wie konnte das Passieren.... als Downhiller auf der Freeride Strecke...

Zur AufklÃ¤rung... wir haben doch TatsÃ¤chlich zwei junge Schweizer getroffen die Extra in die Heide zum biken gekommen sind ...und es kam zu ungefÃ¤hr folgendem Dialog:


"Tach" - "GrÃ¼Ã¼eÃ¤tziii" -
"NÃ¤h is dat en jeiles Wetter und dann so en TraumtrÃ¤il" - "Ja aberch iss mega schmaaal" 
Einige Beinah-ÃberschlÃ¤ge der Eidgenossen spÃ¤ter...
"is mega chuut... ...wie machtËs iÃ¤hr dess" - "Die hamn cheen klicks ans Velo..det sans downhiller"

Gruss
Downhillschnegge


----------



## Schnegge (10. September 2012)

p.s. war ich jetz eigentklich dabei...? Ralf klär das doch mal bitte...


----------



## ultra2 (10. September 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s. war ich jetz eigentklich dabei...? Ralf klär das doch mal bitte...



Nein, warst du nicht. Du warst ja links und Telegraph ist rechts.

Aber wo immer du warst, da sieht es auch cool aus. Muß ja dann an diesem Panzeroderwasauchimmerbecken gewesen sein.

Auf jeden Fall euch weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2012)

Feine Bilder!

Dann passt mal gut auf euch auf, dass der Rallef heil nach Finale kommt!

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (10. September 2012)

Ach, wir sind ja leider schon wieder zurück. War ja nur ein Kurztrip 
Aber ich könnt' schon wieder... 



Schnegge schrieb:


> p.s. war ich jetz eigentklich dabei...? Ralf klär das doch mal bitte...



Keine Ahnung, ob Du dabei warst, Du Downhiller 
Aber hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von gestern.
Vielleicht erkennt Dich ja jemand da drauf  

Nach der Freeridestrecke ging's wieder hoch hinaus









... auf ein echt verblocktes fieses kleines Trailchen













Sehr kräftezehrend, aber auch sehr spaßig 

Aber auch die Trails unterhalb der Baumgrenze dort sind nicht zu verachten









Und die Schweizer haben eine sehr lobenswerte Einstellung zu Mountainbikern: 





War ein super Wochenende bei bestem Wetter





und bester Verpflegung in unserer Stammhütte


----------



## robser (11. September 2012)

Hey Ralf, 

ihr seid ja öfters in der Lenzerheide. Hast du ein paar Touren als gpx Datei per PN für mich als Idee für nächstes Jahr? Habe mir vor 5 Tagen das Kreuzband geschrottet und bin schon die nächste Saison am planen. Deshalb fällt Finale leider flach. Halt die Ohren steif.
Viele Grüsse Robin

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. September 2012)

Hey Robin, 
den Rallef kannst du doch auch per Mail anschreiben aus deinen Finale-Mails 

Nächste Saison kannst du dann ja im Vinschgau starten! 

toi toi toi für den Besuch beim Doc...
C.


----------



## Konfuzius (11. September 2012)

robser schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 5 Tagen das Kreuzband geschrottet



Hi Robin,
mach keinen Mist! 
Wünsche jedenfalls gute Besserung!
Schade mit Finale, aber Du hast ja die nächste Zeit eh eine Zweitbeschäftigung 

In Lenzerheide ist unbedingt das "Biketicket to RIDE schwarz" zu empfehlen (HM stimmen glaub ich nicht ganz).
Super Tour bis auf eine 15-minütige Schiebe-/Tragepassage über Hindernisse und Gegenanstiege hinter Tschiertschen.
Da müsste man evtl. was anderes suchen.

Ansonsten gibt's auf lenzerheide.com auch noch jede Menge weiterer Tracks: http://lenzerheide.com/de/sommer/biken/touren
Kann Dir aber auch noch unsere Touren mal zumailen.

Grüße in die Schweiz!
Ralf


----------



## robser (11. September 2012)

Danke Ralf, wird schon werden. 

Ja, der Singletrailer Kinderanhänger ist schon so gut wie bestellt. 20cm Federweg  

Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir die Daten per Mail zusenden könntest. Du hast die Mailadresse auf der Teilnehmerliste Finale?

Wünsche dir viel Spass und trink nen Aperol mit für mich

lg Robin


----------



## surftigresa (30. September 2012)

Seit Ihr schon im Winterschlaf????? Da muss ich den Fred mal von der Seite 2 wieder hochholen..... 

In drei Wochen ist es soweit und ich werde wieder ein Jährchen jünger! Zur Feier des Tages hat der Häuptling mir die Erlaubnis für einen alternativen Startpunkt für die TT-Sonntagsrunde gegeben 

Das möchte ich gerne nutzen um mit möglichst vielen von Euch das Ahrtal unsicher zu machen! Hier geht es zur Geburtstagsrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13418

Der Termin ist versteckt, da ich die Tour auf die Leute beschränken möchte, die mich kennen und mögen 

Wie auch in der Tour beschrieben wird es auf jeden Fall eine Ausstiegsmöglichkeit geben um sie wirklich jedermann-tauglich zu machen!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Melanie,

ja da muß ich erst mal nach meinem Leidvoll suchen. Das ist wegen derzeitiger Lustlosigkeit irgendwie ins Hintertreffen geraten. Liegt oder steht aber sicherlich irgendwo rum.

Da die Tour ja als einsteigertauglich angepriesen wird, bleibt sie auf jeden Fall auf dem Radar. Wenn dann das Wetter noch stimmt...


----------



## surftigresa (1. Oktober 2012)

Das musst Du doch eh so langsam wieder auspacken.... der nächste WP kommt bestimmt 

Und Du weisst doch, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter.....


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2012)

Hu hu Meli 

Danke für die Einladung 

Nimmst Du auch Leute mit die ewig nicht mehr Berg rauf gefahren sind ?  ... und echt langsam sind


----------



## surftigresa (2. Oktober 2012)

Nur, wenn Ihr es seid!!!! 

Im Ernst: ich hätte Euch und Euren Dunstkreis (damit meine ich z.B. auch die liebe Sonja!!!!) wirklich gerne dabei! Deshalb habe ich es auch extra noch einmal hier gepostet und z.B. auch die Ausstiegsmöglichkeit eingebaut.

Es gibt keine Ausrede!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2012)

Total lieb von Dir  

 

....ich hätte Dich auch Karneval wieder dabei


----------



## surftigresa (2. Oktober 2012)

Tazz schrieb:


> Total lieb von Dir



Jaja, so bin ich halt.... 



Tazz schrieb:


> ....ich hätte Dich auch Karneval wieder dabei



Schon fest eingeplant!!!!! 

Der 11.11. ist dieses Jahr ein Sonntag. Da würde ich gerne schon mal üben!!!! Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer "WP-Tour" zum Altermarkt?.... so ähnlich wie die Weihnachtsmarkttouren..... oder wir lassen die Räder gleich ganz weg und treffen uns nur auf dem Altermarkt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Jaja, so bin ich halt....









surftigresa schrieb:


> Schon fest eingeplant!!!!!
> 
> Der 11.11. ist dieses Jahr ein Sonntag. Da würde ich gerne schon mal üben!!!! Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer "WP-Tour" zum Altermarkt?.... so ähnlich wie die Weihnachtsmarkttouren..... oder wir lassen die Räder gleich ganz weg und treffen uns nur auf dem Altermarkt....



WP Tour ist gebongt  mit und ohne Rad


----------



## soka70 (2. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der 11.11. ist dieses Jahr ein Sonntag. Da würde ich gerne schon mal üben!!!! Wie wäre es z.B. mit einer "WP-Tour" zum Altermarkt?.... so ähnlich wie die Weihnachtsmarkttouren..... oder wir lassen die Räder gleich ganz weg und treffen uns nur auf dem Altermarkt....




Da bin isch dabei, dat is priiiimmmaaa......

Weiberfastnacht 2013 habe ich auch schon organisiert, ich habe frei!!!! d.h. ich kann mit euch frühstücken!!!!!!   

Am 21.10. bin ich leider nicht da! Meine Großnichte wird in Papenburg getauft...


----------



## surftigresa (3. Oktober 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Da bin isch dabei, dat is priiiimmmaaa......
> 
> Weiberfastnacht 2013 habe ich auch schon organisiert, ich habe frei!!!! d.h. ich kann mit euch frühstücken!!!!!!



Sehr schön!!!! Dann lasst uns mal die Werbetrommel rühren.....



soka70 schrieb:


> Am 21.10. bin ich leider nicht da! Meine Großnichte wird in Papenburg getauft...



und das ist wichtiger als mein Geburtstag????


----------



## ultra2 (3. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...und das ist wichtiger als mein Geburtstag????



Verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht


----------



## soka70 (3. Oktober 2012)

surftigresa schrieb:


> und das ist wichtiger als mein Geburtstag????



...ja! 

Aber liebe Melanie, wir sehen uns ja bald wieder regelmäßig, die Weihnachtsmärkte starten ja in absehbarer Zeit und DAS ist doch unsere Zeit, oder???


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Oktober 2012)

Teile von TEAM III auf der Geburtstagstourvorbereitungstour:


----------



## surftigresa (7. Oktober 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Teile von TEAM III auf der Geburtstagstourvorbereitungstour:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ich weiss es zu schätzen


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2012)

uih,
drei Wochen nix mehr los hier 

Wie schaut es aus, seid ihr gerüstet für den WP? Neue Rezepte für Eierlikör stehen bereit???

schönen gruss und bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> uih,
> drei Wochen nix mehr los hier



Das stimmt  das liegt wohl an der faulheit im Team 



sun909 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus, seid ihr gerüstet für den WP? Neue Rezepte für Eierlikör stehen bereit???



Da hat der Jörg ein händchen für  bin aber auch mit dem Rezept vom letzen Jahr zufrieden 



sun909 schrieb:


> schönen gruss und bis die Tage
> C.



Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2012)

Das ist nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm! Warte mal ab, ab Montag geht das im TeamIII wieder rund und die Weihnachtsmarktvorbereitungen werden getroffen!!!!


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2012)

Ha ha  

 da bin ich aber gespannt ...


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2012)

habt ihr denn den Hennefer-Weihnachtsmarkt und das nächsttägige Ausklingen bei Jörg und Anja auf dem Schirm?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## Tazz (5. November 2012)

Ja das haben wir  danke der Nachfrage


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2012)

Jut,
ich hab zum Hennefer jetzt auch was eingestellt, muß wohl doch nicht arbeiten, jippi!

S. Stammtisch-Thread. 

Ich rechne fest mit Euch!

grüße
C.


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2012)

Das ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. November 2012)

Puh, das beruhigt 

http://www.ksta.de/gesund---fit/-le...ger-als-koerpergewicht,15938554,20812058.html

Wobei, so richtig viel Bewegung war in letzter Zeit auch nicht


----------



## Tazz (8. November 2012)

joscho schrieb:


> Puh, das beruhigt
> 
> http://www.ksta.de/gesund---fit/-le...ger-als-koerpergewicht,15938554,20812058.html
> 
> Wobei, so richtig viel Bewegung war in letzter Zeit auch nicht


----------



## joscho (12. November 2012)

Für Alle, die ihren VDO [1] mit Saft durch den Winter bringen wollen:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_36317.htm

So, dem Aldi mal wieder zu was Umsatz verholfen 

ciao...
   joerg

[1] Besonders die Armen kabellosen. Müsste CR2032 sein.


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2012)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## sun909 (29. November 2012)

Hi Jörg,
danke für die Info mit den Batterien, mein VDO war in der Tat leer, hast du Glaskugel geguckt  ?

Was ist mit euch morgen in Hennef?

Sieht man euch? Wer bringt uns sonst gen Köln?

schönen gruß
C.


----------



## joscho (30. November 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sieht man euch? Wer bringt uns sonst gen Köln?



Davon ist auszugehen. Allerdings, wie immer, etwas später.

Bis nachher...
joerg


----------



## Schildbürger (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibt es doch Meerschweinefans?
Vorweihnachtliche Grüße.





Sorry, fürs OT. Ist einfach zu süß.


----------



## Tazz (12. Dezember 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hier gibt es doch Meerschweinefans?
> Vorweihnachtliche Grüße.
> 
> 
> ...


Zu süß 

Danke für die Weihnachtsgrüße ich wünsche das selbe für Dich


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hui - das ist mal eine funktionierende Jugendabteilung! Die sind aber auch wirklich - knuffig!!! Hab ich einen Link verpasst? LG, der Pete


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hier gibt es doch Meerschweinefans?
> Vorweihnachtliche Grüße.
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast Du die Mützchen festgekriegt? 

Tacker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. Dezember 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Mützchen festgekriegt?
> 
> Tacker?



Sekundenkleber


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2012)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die Mützchen festgekriegt?
> 
> Tacker?



Nö. 



> Sekundenkleber


Fast. 
Das hat unsere Tochter gemacht, die Mützchen sind nur so aufgesetzt.
Das Elchgeweih hat sie an Haarklammern geklebt und dann geklammert. 
Meerschweine sind sehr gutmütig. Und so süüüß.
Allerdings ist unsere Tochter mittlerweile ausgezogen und wohnt jetzt in Köln, mit ihren Meerschweinen.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## AnjaR (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke,
Euch auch ein paar schöne Tage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Dezember 2012)

HO HO HO Frohe Weihnachten an das Team (unsichtbar) III


Liebe Grüße Thomas


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke schön 

Hoffe alle hatten /haben ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Januar 2013)

Wir waren mal wieder auf unserer Isla Bonita


----------



## zett78 (18. Januar 2013)

Geil!!!

Krasses Gelände, Respekt!!!


----------



## stahlgabi (18. Januar 2013)

Ralf, ich wusste auf dich ist Verlass - ich schau hier so in den verschneiten Wald und dachte, jetzt ein paar schöne Bilder von La Palma...
und schwupps, mein Wunsch wurde erfüllt 

Mein Bike ist auch noch nicht ausgepackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (18. Januar 2013)

Was sind das bitte für abartige Fotos ?


----------



## Enrgy (18. Januar 2013)

ekelhaft! mach dat weg!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2013)

Nö! Macht mal hinne! Mehr davon! Für paar erloschene Vulkane aber jede Menge Amazonas! Ich geh' morgen mit der Sandkastenschaufel raus und bau mich datt Panorama in der beschneiten Ville nach, Hammerhai...
Viel Spaß euch noch, der Rucksack vonne TeamIII-Tour hängt mit eurem total nett gemachten Startschild voll original bespradelt inne Asservatenkammer... Ride on, der Pete (No. 32 von 32...)


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2013)

@ Pete da machste dann aber och en Foto von die Panorama bitte


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> @ Pete da machste dann aber och en Foto von die Panorama bitte



Mein Kipper mit den 40 Tonnen Lava hängt im vereisten Swister Berg fest - abber datt Projekt nimmt Kontur an! Versprochen...
Ich hab' schon mal Hilfsgerät postiert und bisschen vorgeschaufelt; Gelände geht eh' ans P-Land, da kann man auch mal größer denken;




...und der Bagga iss mir auch noch umgekippt... auf gutem Weg, der Pete...


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Januar 2013)

Eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit lässt sich nicht leugnen 





Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. Januar 2013)

Ha , das wird doch.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2013)

Uff, und schon wieder so'n Monsterpic mit grüne Berge bis an den Himmel...  Hier entsteht Defizit - isch geh "Rasenrolle" googeln... Auf welche Welt muss man kommen um da biken zu können???...  ...da brauch ich aber noch paar Lastwägelchen.... Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2013)

Ralf, 
schick, schick, Danke an den Fotografen, gut getroffen das ganze!

Verschneite Grüße aus dem Rheinland!
C.


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. Januar 2013)

Das coole ist das ich beides gesehen habe, den schiefen Bagger in meiner Heimat, und den Roque von oben.
@ Ralf, wo sind die Wanderbilder von unserer Extremtour?
Ich bin auch noch am aussortieren der Bilder, sind nur noch 1100 Bilder.


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Januar 2013)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch am aussortieren der Bilder, sind nur noch 1100 Bilder.



Na, dann hast Du ja schon gut zwei Drittel  



bonsai.68 schrieb:


> @ Ralf, wo sind die Wanderbilder von unserer Extremtour?



Wanderbilder im MTB-Forum? Weiß nicht...
Na gut, echte Biker fahren ja auch beim Wandern Rad:


----------



## bonsai.68 (21. Januar 2013)

das waren die schwersten 2 Winterpokalpunkte die ich je gemacht habe


----------



## Konfuzius (21. Januar 2013)

Kein Wunder, wenn nach dem "Ruhetag" die gesamte Mannschaft 3 Tage Muskelkater hat


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Januar 2013)

Als Wiedergutmachung für die Wanderbilder hab ich noch ein paar Bikebilder gefunden 














































Und folgendes Bild, geknipst von bonsai.68 von Stefan beim Posen am Strand wurde heute von der IBC-Jury als Kandidat zum Foto des Tages ausgewählt.
Also, falls es jemandem gefällt, für Bonsai stimmen!


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2013)

Leider Geil


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2013)

Neid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2013)

Einfach herrlische Bilder.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2013)

...hach....  ...und aber diese kindliche Freude, datt der mitgebrachte Kugelgrill funktioniert - sieht man so selten! ...mehr von den Pics, ihr habt doch noch 1054!...LG, der Pete


----------



## ultra2 (7. April 2013)

Mal so eine Art Lebenszeichen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. April 2013)

Sehr gut und wo ist das ( WH ) ?

War heute auch fleißig das "L" wurde befahren


----------



## ultra2 (7. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sehr gut und wo ist das ( WH ) ?
> 
> War heute auch fleißig das "L" wurde befahren



Hallo Sven, ja wir waren in der Heide. Höhenmeter sammeln.


----------



## Konfuzius (7. April 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ja wir waren in der Heide.



Ja leider 
Aber es war erkältungstechnisch nicht mehr drin ...


----------



## Tazz (7. April 2013)

alle waren so fleissig  aber das Wetter war auch zu gut um auf dem Sofa zu sitzen ..... hach ja  ich liebe Sonne!


----------



## surftigresa (7. April 2013)

Sie leben, sie leben


----------



## Tazz (7. April 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Sie leben, sie leben




 ups 

Schön das es Dir aufgefallen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (7. April 2013)

Ja das Wetter war traumhaft. Jetzt noch etwas wärmer und das dann 6 Monate lang


----------



## AnjaR (7. April 2013)

Schön mal wieder Bilder und Lebzeichen von Euch zu sehen.
Vlt. mal bis bald im Wald
Anja


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja das Wetter war traumhaft. Jetzt noch etwas wärmer und das dann 6 Monate lang



vergiß es. ab jetzt gibts erstmal regen. sind ja auch viel zu trocken, die trails


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2013)

So, für Sonntag 20° und Sonne. 

Damit ihr seht, dass euer Lebenszeichen vom Wettergott wohlwollend registriert wurde 

schönen gruß und bis die Tage
C.


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, für Sonntag 20° und Sonne.
> 
> Damit ihr seht, dass euer Lebenszeichen vom Wettergott wohlwollend registriert wurde
> 
> ...



 ja, das hat er richtig gut gemacht 

Grüsse zurück


----------



## ultra2 (1. Mai 2013)

Renate und ich haben heute mal nachgesehen, ob's die Wupperberge noch gibt. 














Ja, sind noch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (1. Mai 2013)

Stimmt alles noch da  und Spaß hat es auch gemacht


----------



## jokomen (2. Mai 2013)

Jo, gestern waren wohl einige dort unterwegs ! Wir haben dort außer euch noch weitere 12 Recken getroffen, die wir kennen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2013)

Sieht ja nach Spass auch ...da könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal zu fahren


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...da könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal zu fahren



noch nie bei uns gefahren?   SKANDAL!


----------



## Tazz (2. Mai 2013)

jokomen schrieb:


> Jo, gestern waren wohl einige dort unterwegs ! Wir haben dort außer euch noch weitere 12 Recken getroffen, die wir kennen...



Ich bin ja im Blindflug an euch vorbei gerauscht ... sorry  , kommt nicht wieder vor  ich konnte euch ja wenigstens auf der Autobahn noch zuwinken   





Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sieht ja nach Spass auch ...da könnte ich mir vorstellen auch mal zu fahren



 ja wie noch nicht da gewesen ????







Enrgy schrieb:


> noch nie bei uns gefahren?   SKANDAL!



Vollste Zustimmung Volker


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> ....
> ja wie noch nicht da gewesen ????
> ....
> Vollste Zustimmung Volker



Das müsst Ihr mich mal mitnehmen


----------



## Tazz (2. Mai 2013)

Das können wir gerne machen  lieber Sven


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das können wir gerne machen  lieber Sven


----------



## Pete04 (2. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das müsst Ihr mich mal mitnehmen



Halt, halt, hier läuft was aus dem Ruder! Der Sven ist fester Bestandteil des "wir-rotieren-am-Hintern-des-Pelotons-Plans" vom Brocken nächste Woche - ein raffiniertes Rochieren unter Vortäuschung von Schwäche, Asthmaanfall und schlichtweg Unfitness. Und Vortäuschung von Schwäche ist *Hohe Kunst* - datt hat Sven über Jahre mit den Mädels träiniert und kann ich jetzt nitt vonne Berliner Spreewaldgurkenfliegers billig nachordern!
Ich brauche den Sven inne nächste KW. als Fach-Leistungsbremse - watt dann übrig bleibt von unseren Komparsen kann Team III haben... - und dann seid sicher: It's-JFFR-prooved! Wir verraten aber nicht wo der Stempel vom Veterinär sitzt.... Der-den-Svenni-zum-großen-Ganzen-benötigende-Pete - seid sportlich, Eure No. 32 auffem Rucksack...


----------



## ultra2 (3. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Der Sven ist fester Bestandteil des "wir-rotieren-am-Hintern-des-Pelotons-Plans"...



Wenn ihr den kaputt macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das müsst Ihr mich mal mitnehmen


Mich auch.



Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Und Vortäuschung von Schwäche ist *Hohe Kunst* - datt hat Sven über Jahre mit den Mädels träiniert und kann ich jetzt nitt vonne Berliner Spreewaldgurkenfliegers billig nachordern!
> ...


Frechheit, bei uns wird nicht vorgetäuscht! 


Und trotzdem der direkte Weg vom Startpunkt der Frauenrunden zur Eisdiele i.d.R. 2-4 km sind, habe wir uns das Spagettieis durch entsprechende vertikale und horizontale Verlängerung der Eisdielenanfahrt wirklich verdient.

Grüße an meine Freundinen auf dem Broken!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2013)

> Wenn ihr den kaputt macht...



Nö, wir rotieren doch schon am Po! Dahinter lauern keine Gefahren mehr...ok - aus dem Gerangel um den Faktor "Letzter" könnte was blühen... wir entdecken die Langsamkeit neu und schonen den Svenni!



> Grüße an meine Freundinen auf dem Broken!



Wir besitzen weder Besenhalter am Bike noch Flugerfahrungen, aber Grüße werden natürlich überbracht, Ehrensache! Irgendwelche Zeremonien bei der Grußübergabe gewünscht?  Wir hätten ja Zeit...... LG, der Pete, das Everybodies-Darling gerade aus der "Ich-versuch-den-Bachsprung-Liste" streichend.... der muss heil heim, der Homie...


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2013)

*
Der Tazz*
*Alles Liebe un**d Gute *
*zum Geburtstag
*







*Lass Dich verwöhnen 
*



*
*​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute auch von uns


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen Tazz 
alles gute zum


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2013)

ðð Happy Birthday liebe Tazz ðð

WÃ¼nsche Dir einen wunderschÃ¶nen sonnigen Tag

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe Lissy


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2013)

Hi Renate

Alles Gute auch von mir.


Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine geschmeidige, ruhige Team III Runde inc. Einkehr.


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2013)

Liebe Renate,

alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag
wünschen Dir 

Anja und Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo Renate,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Viele Grüsse von den Michigan-Trails 

Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> *
> Der Tazz*
> *Alles Liebe un**d Gute *
> *zum Geburtstag
> ...




Vielen lieben Dank fÃ¼r die lieben WÃ¼nsche ,

liebe GrÃ¼Ãe




Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Alles Gute auch von uns







Kettenfresser schrieb:


> HallÃ¶chen Tazz
> alles gute zum



Danke schÃ¶n :hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf:






Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ðð Happy Birthday liebe Tazz ðð
> 
> WÃ¼nsche Dir einen wunderschÃ¶nen sonnigen Tag
> 
> Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe Lissy



Juhu Lissy , 
das mit dem wunderschÃ¶nen Tag ist schon mal erledigt !!!
Danke fÃ¼r die GrÃ¼Ãe



Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Renate
> 
> Alles Gute auch von mir.
> 
> ...




Ja, das stimmt lieber Uwe es ist mal wieder an der Zeit ein wenig durch die Gegend zu radeln , Danke fÃ¼r die GeburtstagsgrÃ¼Ãe 




AnjaR schrieb:


> alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die lieben WÃ¼nsche 




surftigresa schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!
> 
> Viele GrÃ¼sse von den Michigan-Trails



Na Du hast es mal wieder gut angetroffen ... Danke fÃ¼r die GrÃ¼Ãe aus der Ferne


----------



## ultra2 (5. Mai 2013)

Für Svenni und die mit uns dahin wollen:

Wir planen am kommenden Donnerstag nochmal in den Wupperbergen einzufallen. Start vor Ort 12.00h, ca. 26Km und 700Hm.

Natürlich nur wenns Wetter stimmt.

Startpunkt kommt noch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für Svenni und die mit uns dahin wollen:
> 
> Wir planen am kommenden Donnerstag nochmal in den Wupperbergen einzufallen. Start vor Ort 12.00h, ca. 26Km und 700Hm.
> 
> ...



Na das wird nicht klappen da bin ich schon "Harzen" vielleicht die Woche danach


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2013)

Wir halten IHN am Leben..


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wir halten IHN am Leben..



Künstlich


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2013)

Leidlich.... Tammeln muss er schon noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Leidlich.... Tammeln muss er schon noch....



..aber nur Bergab


----------



## AnjaR (8. Mai 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für Svenni und die mit uns dahin wollen:
> 
> Wir planen am kommenden Donnerstag nochmal in den Wupperbergen einzufallen. Start vor Ort 12.00h, ca. 26Km und 700Hm.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut. Bei gutem Wetter würden wir uns gerne anschließen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Enrgy (8. Mai 2013)

schade. muß beim schwager morgen nachmittag wlan installieren. termin leider schon mal verschoben und lette woche fest zugesagt. 

trotzdem viel spaß!


----------



## ultra2 (8. Mai 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Bei gutem Wetter würden wir uns gerne anschließen.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Bei gutem Wetter würden wir auch fahren. Derzeit ist uns das Wetter aber eher zu schlecht. Wupperberge machen zumindest uns nur bei trockenem Boden Spass. Um auf nassen Steinen zu rutschen sind wir zu alt und zu schlecht. 

Vielleicht warten wir bis der Volker uns mal vorfährt.

Morgen früh sehen wir nochmal.


----------



## AnjaR (8. Mai 2013)

Wir können ja morgen gegen 10 nochmal hier rein schauen.
Hoffentllich bleibt's trocken.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## ultra2 (9. Mai 2013)

Du gegen 10.00h erst noch ein Regenband durchzieht, sehe ich eher schwarz für Wupperberge.


----------



## AnjaR (9. Mai 2013)

Hier war gerade der erste Regenguss. Dann verschieben wir das wohl besser. Schade.
Schönen Feiertag noch.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## ultra2 (9. Mai 2013)

Schei... Wetter. Ja, verschieben klingt vernünftig. Euch auch einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Mai 2013)

Also Glüder war heute super zu fahren 
Um 11 am Parkplatz die letzten Tropfen, kurz danach kam auch die Sonne.
Selbst die Steinplatte war nachmittags knochentrocken und problemlos fahrbar


----------



## Jaegerin81 (11. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, war eine sehr schöne Tour. Auch wenn es beim Start gar nicht danach aussah. 
Anfangs noch etwas nass und rutschig, aber nachmittags alles super zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2013)

*

Alles liebe 


zum 


Geburtstag 
lieber joscho *, hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Tag 






​


----------



## sun909 (21. Mai 2013)

...meist verpasse ich das zwar, aber heute passt das 

Von daher auch von mir alles Gute und bis bald mal auf dem Rad (oder am Glühweinstand) 

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## soka70 (21. Mai 2013)

Joscho, trags mit Fassung!!!!!

Freue mich auf ein Geburtstagsbierchen mit dir in Brixen...


----------



## surftigresa (21. Mai 2013)

Joscho!!!

Alles Gute natürlich auch von mir!!!!!!!

Glühwein mag ich ja nicht so, aber Sonntag Abend habe ich auch schon wieder zu Lumumba gegriffen. Ich wäre also dabei auf dem Mainachtsmarkt.....


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Mai 2013)

Oh, schnell anschließen .... Sonst gibts keinen Geburtstagsramazzotti in Brixen ))

Happy Birthday JOSCHO!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2013)

Joscho alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Vielen herzlichen Dank, dass ihr an mich und den Alkohol gedacht habt 
Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen; Bierchen, Lumumba, Ramazotti. Und das Wetter schreit nach einem heißen Grog.

Mal sehen, was davon wir wann vernichtet bekommt.

Danke Euch
joerg


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> Joscho, trags mit Fassung!!!!!
> 
> Freue mich auf ein Geburtstagsbierchen mit dir in Brixen...




Da bist Du aber dann dem Geburtstag deutlich näher als ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf dem Berg haben die im Moment -2 Grad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da wird es nix mit radeln. Also lass uns saufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich tendiere aber mehr zu


----------



## Holzlarer (22. Mai 2013)

oha den Geburtstagsrama hab ich verpasst

Dafür gibts dann in Brixen ne Runde Obstler, der fehlte glaub ich in der Auflistung noch!

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Bei dem Mix an Alkohol bringen wir den Schnee da aber ordentlich zum schmelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Mai 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> oha den Geburtstagsrama hab ich verpasst
> 
> Dafür gibts dann in Brixen ne Runde Obstler, der fehlte glaub ich in der Auflistung noch!
> 
> ...



Sollten wir alternativ noch die Skier mitnehmen? Und auf der Hütte dann eine "Heisse Heidi" oder "Flying Hirsch" ...


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sollten wir alternativ noch die Skier mitnehmen? Und auf der Hütte dann eine "Heisse Heidi" oder "Flying Hirsch" ...



Wenn wir die Räder da lassen ist auch mehr Platz für C2H6O im Bus!
Bei so vielen verpassten und kommenden Geburtstagen...


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sollten wir alternativ noch die Skier mitnehmen? Und auf der Hütte dann eine "Heisse Heidi" oder "Flying Hirsch" ...



Könnte klappen - bis Anfang nächster Woche rechnen sie mit 40cm Neuschnee. Schneefallgrenze bis runter auf 1200m. 
Siehe http://www.bergfex.it/plose-brixen/wetter/


----------



## Holzlarer (22. Mai 2013)

@Lissy: Au ja gut Idee, hab dies Jahr keinen Skiurlaub gehabt 

zünftiger Apres-Ski muss sein, und von mir aus können auch die einheimischen Wildtiere mittrinken......


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2013)

Grüße aus Brixen.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1102...s/5884016418102226593?authkey=CPLFu9OQlraE6AE

Bis in den Schnee haben wir es noch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin!

Team III ist in den hohen Bergen *staun* Habt Ihr euch etwa e-Bikes angeschafft

Hoffen mal, Ihr sauft in Brixen nicht ab. Macht Euch nen Schnorchel an den Helm Höre nur noch Starkregen in den Bergen. Viel spaß und bleibt alle sturzfrei-

Ciao Thomas

Joscho: Alles gute nachträglich zum Jeburtstag. Etwas zu spät, I weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2013)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team III ist in den hohen Bergen *staun* Habt Ihr euch etwa e-Bikes angeschafft



Ne, ich hatte gehofft, dass der Lift schon in Betriebe ist 



> Hoffen mal, Ihr sauft in Brixen nicht ab. Macht Euch nen Schnorchel an den Helm Höre nur noch Starkregen in den Bergen. Viel spaß und bleibt alle sturzfrei-



Bisher haben wir Regen nur in der Ferne gesehen. Ein paar Tropfen gab es heute - mehr aber nicht. Die Wege sind erstaunlich trocken und gut fahrbar. Bis jetzt sind auch noch Alle heile.



> Joscho: Alles gute nachträglich zum Jeburtstag. Etwas zu spät, I weiß



Danke Dir. Schön, wenn man noch Wochen später dran erinnert wird 

ciao...
  joerg


----------



## surftigresa (31. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Ne, ich hatte gehofft, dass der Lift schon in Betriebe ist
> 
> joerg



Du meinst wohl "dass der (Ski-)Lift noch in Betrieb ist"


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl "dass der (Ski-)Lift noch in Betrieb ist"



Heute Nacht sind einige Zentimeter hinzugekommen, so dass die Hoffnung auf Wiedereröffnung nicht ganz unberechtigt erschien


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2013)

Ausflug in die Wupperberge mit dem Dart, der trotz schwerer Verletzung uns gezeigt hat, wie Fitness aussieht.




​



















Nett wars - und vielen Dank Jörg, fürs mithinnehmen.


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2013)

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht mit euch  Danke für den netten Tag   ich hab leider kein Foto


----------



## surftigresa (8. Juni 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht mit euch  Danke für den netten Tag   ich hab leider kein Foto



Aber Du guckst nicht wirklich so als hättest Du Spass gehabt.....


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber Du guckst nicht wirklich so als hättest Du Spass gehabt.....



He he  das stimmt , das muß mit Fotoshop bearbeitet worden sein  ... nee Spaß beiseite!  Das war das letzte drittel von der Tour und ich war schon zimlich fertig  naja und wirklich Fotogen bin ich zusætzlich leider nicht 


Aber es war trotzdem schön.  ( auch wenns nicht so aussieht )


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2013)

Tazz schrieb:


> und ich war schon ziemlich fertig...



renate, so habe ich am mittwoch bei unserer feierabendrunde dort auch ausgesehen, und da fing die tour erst an 


ps 2.0:
sehe ich da etwa schon wieder eine luftlose lefty? 

ps: 
so ein wadentattoo hab ich auch, kommt aber nicht vom kettenblatt, sondern von der bremsscheibe


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2013)

Es ist aber auch ein ewiges kreuz mit der Ausdauer  aber gut das ich nicht alleine damit da stehe  .... gut das man trotzalle dem irgendwie die Touren zuende bringen kann 

Nix da Volker!  Die Lefty ist tip top gewartet  ( für teuer Geld )


----------



## Dart (8. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr mich mit genommen habt. War eine sehr schön flowige Tour. Für mich absolutes Neuland, da ich bisher noch nicht an der Wupper gefahren bin. Anja konnte heute ja leider nicht mit, aber das wäre auch genau das richtige für Sie.

Melanie, Renate hatte aber auch Spaß:









Und der Jens auch:







Mangelnde Fitness ist mir jetzt nicht besonders aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2013)

Puuh ... gut das Du mich auch Lachend abgelichtet hast


----------



## surftigresa (9. Juni 2013)

Ok, jetzt glaube ich es auch


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juni 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mangelnde Fitness ist mir jetzt nicht besonders aufgefallen.



Aha habe ich es doch gewusst , nur am Schauspielern


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha habe ich es doch gewusst , nur am Schauspielern



Das ist nur Jörgs Höflichkeit geschuldet. Und natürlich der Androhung von Prügel.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist nur Jörgs Höflichkeit geschuldet. Und natürlich der Androhung von Prügel.


Die rauhen Höhen über dem Naafbachtal lassen halt nur Jägern, Sammlern und Prüglern Raum zum Überleben! Niiie im Leben tät der Jörg datt!
Darf man beizeiten NOCH höflicher und unterwürfigst für den Track mal fragen? Wir waren im Grenzland grenzwertig unterwegs, da hat höchstens die Gute dem König mit Prügel gedroht von wegen Steigungen "lachend" hoch pedalieren... LG, der Pete.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die rauhen Höhen über dem Naafbachtal lassen halt nur Jägern, Sammlern und Prüglern Raum zum Überleben! Niiie im Leben tät der Jörg datt!
> Darf man beizeiten NOCH höflicher und unterwürfigst für den Track mal fragen? Wir waren im Grenzland grenzwertig unterwegs, da hat höchstens die Gute dem König mit Prügel gedroht von wegen Steigungen "lachend" hoch pedalieren... LG, der Pete.



Nein Pete der Jörg hat die Prügel auch nicht angedroht. Der schlägt keine
alten Leute. Die Alten sind die Schlimmen.

Natürlich darfst du beizeiten extrem unterwürfigst nach dem Träck fragen.
Schick mir mal per PM mit einer Emailleadresse.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein Pete der Jörg hat die Prügel auch nicht angedroht. Der schlägt keine
> alten Leute. Die Alten sind die Schlimmen.
> 
> Natürlich darfst du beizeiten extrem unterwürfigst nach dem Träck fragen.
> Schick mir mal per PM mit einer Emailleadresse.



Aber beizeiten und recht höflich latürnich! Grüße vom Rucksach Nr. 32, der Pete


----------



## Dart (10. Juni 2013)

Ich würde alte Leute niemals belügen, verprügeln oder gar im Trail überholen.

Niemalsnie


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juni 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Ich würde alte Leute niemals belügen, verprügeln oder gar im Trail überholen.
> 
> Niemalsnie



...an einem Freitag?...dem 13. ? ...der auf Mittsommernacht fällt? Naaaaaa??? Gib Dich die Blöße!.... Da muß doch ein Mensch inne Hülle vom Jörg stecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. Juli 2013)

So, nach langer, langer Zeit waren wir mal wieder bei uns unterwegs.























Kurz vor Toresschluss noch Ines und Andreas getroffen, die aber, da inkognito, nicht bildlich festgehalten wurden.


----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2013)

Ja das hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht  .... und ich glaube der Sommer ist da


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2013)

Aha Team III bereitet die Tour vor


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha Team III bereitet die Tour vor



Äh... nö...reine Orientierungsfahrt. Wir waren so lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2013)

*Unserem
Rallef
alles Gute
zum
Geburtstag!!*

Und Grüße 
in die
Schweiz​


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2013)

Alles liebe 


  zum   


Geburtstag 
alter
*Ralf *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2013)

Der Schnegge und ich haben uns mal wieder in der Lenzerheide die Kante gegeben: 





4 Tage Traumwetter in Traumlandschaft ... 





















... auf Traumtrails!







 













 



Erstaunte Zuschauer









Nicht alles fahrbar ... 









... was dem Spaß aber keinen Abbruch tat!





Noch ein paar Bilder mehr in meinem Album.


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2013)

Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, bin schon versucht nochmal mein Rad aufzupumpen...


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2013)

konfuzius schrieb:


> der schnegge und ich haben uns mal wieder in der lenzerheide die kante gegeben: :d
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Ein Traum*


----------



## Tazz (6. August 2013)

*Stimmt ....." ein Traum "*


----------



## Seelrider (6. August 2013)

Wow, so soll Bergradfahren aussehen.
Und dann noch so ein Wetter. Ihr habt es richtig gemacht.
Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber leider ging es bei mir nicht.
LG an Jörg und Ralf.


----------



## joscho (12. August 2013)

TEAM III nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf Kaffeefahrt:



 












 

Bei schönstem Wetter zwei Tage totale Entspannung in der lux. Schweiz ​


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Bei schönstem Wetter zwei Tage totale Entspannung in der lux. Schweiz




nach totaler entspannug sieht das da aber nicht aus


----------



## joscho (12. August 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nach totaler entspannug sieht das da aber nicht aus



ach, der sieht doch immer so aus


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> nach totaler entspannug sieht das da aber nicht aus




Doch, ....wenn man daran vorbei schiebt


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2013)

Ich kann auch noch ein, zwei Bildchen beisteuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (12. August 2013)

Ich hab natürlich auch welche 
Nach den Alpen letzte Woche, diesmal eine ganz andere Landschaft.
Aber auch sehr spaßig


----------



## surftigresa (14. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder 

Und vor allem sehr schön, Team III mal wieder auf Tour zu sehen


----------



## asphaltjunkie (15. August 2013)

[email protected], wir sind morgen in Lenzerheide. Kannst du mir eine Streckenauswahl von deiner letzen Tour mit Schnegge zusenden. Oder ein Bild von der Landkarte worauf die Touren eingezeichnet sind. Thomas und ich wären sehr Dankbar. Gruß aus Klosters von Thomas und [email protected] p.s. wir kommen gerade von der Daunhill strecke


----------



## Konfuzius (15. August 2013)

Schau mal in Deine Mail.
Euch noch viel Spaß da unten und grüß die Lenzerheide!


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2013)

Letzten Sonntag im Siebengebirge. Sieht nicht so aus, war aber so.


----------



## Tazz (26. September 2013)

Stimmt , das Radfahren mit den Jungs hat echt Spaß gemacht  

Hurra ich kann es noch


----------



## joscho (8. Oktober 2013)

Gar nicht schlecht hier 





Grüße von der Insel
josch


----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Gar nicht schlecht hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insel

Ist das garnicht an der Dhünntalsperre


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Oktober 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Insel
> 
> Ist das garnicht an der Dhünntalsperre


Doch doch, offenbar die Vorschau auf die hidden Trails der CTF kommenden Sonntag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Doch doch, offenbar die Vorschau auf die hidden Trails der CTF kommenden Sonntag ...



Dann würden wir wohl beide sofort mitfahren


----------



## joscho (11. Oktober 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Insel
> 
> Ist das garnicht an der Dhünntalsperre



Ja, wird oft verwechselt. Ist ein bischen weiter südlich.
Um genau zu sein: 
39° 45' 56.87" N  3° 22' 46.19" E


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2013)

Von der Signatur ist der Josch unschlagbar - muss aber aus der Natur damenhaft berechtigter Rachlust Single sein... ein Querverweis auf mächtige Zitatdateien:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/comedy/sendungen/fernsehen/ladies_night/

... und möge de Frau Jahnke noch lange unter uns weilen, ich achte seitdem stoisch auf's Bindegewebe! LG, der Pete, offen für ganzheitliche Ansätze (auch Männers haben Bindegewebe - vielleicht nitt immer da wo gewünscht....) ...und mich nich so ernst nehmen...


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Herbstlicht heute an der Ahr 









So kann der Indian Summer weitergehen


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2013)

Besteht noch die Chance das einer das Kalender-Hosting vom Uwe/Handlampe übernimmt - uns geht sonst echt Kulturgut verloren...
Schöne Pics, der Pete


----------



## sun909 (21. November 2013)

Hochwühl... 

Liebe TeamIIIer,
Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns in guter alter Tradition hier?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14455

Würde mich freuen!

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2013)

Hallo Carsten,

sieht momentan eher schlecht aus. Ich habe eventuell ein Spiel, der Rallef hat Achilles, die Renate wird wohl nicht alleine dahin wollen und was mein Bruder macht

Werden aber am Wochenende nochmal beraten.


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2013)

Aber die Renate ist doch nicht alleine...... wir sind doch auch noch da!!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (22. November 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber die Renate ist doch nicht alleine...... wir sind doch auch noch da!!!!!



Eher so an- und abreisetechnisch.


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2013)

och, sie kann mit mir fahren


----------



## joscho (22. November 2013)

Dat Sonja wollte doch auch von Kölle aus anreisen 
Komm Tazz, wenns Wetter passt, machen wir uns auf die Reise


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2013)

Okey joscho  Sonja überlegt auch ....

Sun und Surftigresa  wenn das Wetter paßt  können wir gemeinsam reisen wenn es regnet fahre ich mit dem Ralf Bahn ....


----------



## soka70 (23. November 2013)

Hängt bei mir sowohl vom Wetter als auch von der Kölner Abfahrtszeit ab, habe noch eine Fortbildung und keinen Bock auf Stress....

Bleibe aber auf alle Fälle in Hennef, Rückfahrt dann samstags....abends muss ich ja dann schon wieder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt....


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2013)

Alle gut zu Hause angekommen? 

Nächstes Jahr dann bitte wieder mit Zweirad!!!

Weicheier  ...

Schönes WE!


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2013)

Ha ha ... heute biste selbst ein Weichei 

Nächstes Jahr wird alles wieder wie es muß


----------



## ultra2 (30. November 2013)

Danke ja, alle wieder da. So hoffe ich zumindest. Bei meinem Bruder weiß ich es nicht so recht, glaube aber schon. 

Ja, nächstes Jahr wieder mit dem Rad wenn unser Guide wieder zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (30. November 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Alle gut zu Hause angekommen?



Yep. Inkl. Pinkelpause beim Autohändler. Der Tradition wegen 



> Nächstes Jahr dann bitte wieder mit Zweirad!!!



Schon wieder


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Dezember 2013)

Für alle Suffkö... ähm ... Winterpokal-Sportler hier der Termin für den nächsten Teil des traditionellen Weihnachtsmarkt-Marathons.
Nach der Eröffnung in Hennef nun eine weitere Station, diesmal in

*Köln auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt am Heumarkt*

Treffen am Samstag, 14.12. ab 17 Uhr.
Wir sammeln alternative Punkte, bis die Glühweinbude schließt 

TEAM III freut sich über rege Beteiligung: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14577


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken, für einen besonders schönen Abend. Es war sehr lustig sich mit vielen brasilianischen, Bananen essenden Menschen sein Bier zu teilen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (9. Dezember 2013)

Micha: falscher Thread 

TeamIII: kann leider nur auf ein Kölsch, bin um 19.00 eingeladen und soll pünktlich sein... 

Grüße und vielen Dank für die Einladung! Gibt's eierpunsch???


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Dezember 2013)

Klar gibt's auch Eierpunsch. Du hast ja noch einen gut 

*Treffpunkt *für heute Abend ist erstmal das *Schankhaus "Zum Bären"*.
Die erste (überdachte) Glühweinbude von der Straßenbahnhaltestelle "Heumarkt" kommend auf der rechten Seite.
Ungefähr gegenüber vom Subway. Mit 'nem weißen Bären auf dem Dach.

Es soll trocken bleiben und ich habe mich extra noch überzeugt, dass der Heumarkt nicht matschig ist 

Dann bis heute Abend!


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2013)

Das ist jetzt echt blöd , da ich schon die 
Kneipe zur Keule vorgeschlagen habe , da genau dort eine Glühweinbude ist und Platz für Räder wären ...

Warum gehst Du nicht ans Telefon ?


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Dezember 2013)

Ok, also nach Telko beschlossen:

Treffen, wie im LMB geschrieben erstmal am Bären, danach weiterdackeln zur Glühweinbude an der Keule.

Für die Leute, die später dazustoßen:
Die zweite Bude ist am nördlichen Ende vom Heumarkt, hinter der Curling-Bahn auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## surftigresa (14. Dezember 2013)

Uiuiuiuiu, das wird ja eine richtige Explorer-Tour


----------



## joscho (14. Dezember 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt's eierpunsch???



Ist unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Dezember 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist unterwegs



Kurz, aber gut in "alter" Tradition 

Besten dank und einen schönen Abend hoffentlich gehabt bei der Lektüre dieser Zeilen!

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2013)

Was für ein Spaß! Bedankt in allernettester Form, Pete & Antonie


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Dezember 2013)

Jo, spaßig war's!

Hier ein Kurzbericht zur gestrigen Tour: 





Hoffe, es sind noch alle gut nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## Tazz (15. Dezember 2013)

Großartig  

Es hat mir mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht , 

Das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2013)

Meine Worte! Und ich schwöre der Köbes hörte auf den Namen Willi Ostermann..... Letztes Pic vom Zunfthaus.....


----------



## Tazz (15. Dezember 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Meine Worte! Und ich schwöre der Köbes hörte auf den Namen Willi Ostermann..... Letztes Pic vom Zunfthaus.....




Ach du meine Güte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2013)

Eierpunsch wird in seiner Wirkung allgemein unterbewertet.... datt geht hin bis zu "auf beiden Augen blind"...


----------



## looooop (15. Dezember 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Meine Worte! Und ich schwöre der Köbes hörte auf den Namen Willi Ostermann..... Letztes Pic vom Zunfthaus.....



Bist du Triathlet?


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2013)

War ein sehr gelungener Abend. Dank an alle.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2013)

looooop schrieb:


> Bist du Triathlet?


Hab ich den querenden Holländern am Rursee jedenfalls entgegnet... Den Anblick nehmen se mit zu den Enkelkindern am Kaminfeuer....


----------



## looooop (20. Dezember 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab ich den querenden Holländern am Rursee jedenfalls entgegnet... Den Anblick nehmen se mit zu den Enkelkindern am Kaminfeuer....


Wollen wir mal hoffen das sie nach der Querele mit dir noch fähig sind sich Abkömmlinge zu wünschen und sich in ihrem Schockzustand nicht der Gruppen-Beratenden-Zunft hingeben ....


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2013)

Tss, was man so alles macht, wenn man nicht biken kann 





Ungefähr 221 Teile...


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Dezember 2013)

Hohoho, ein wenig zwischengestreutes Tannengrün käme gut ... 
Und vielleicht noch ein Kerzelein ...  ... ...


PS: Jetzt wird nächstes Jahr wohl gar nix mehr mit Biken - oder?


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tss, was man so alles macht, wenn man nicht biken kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Müßten es nicht 222 Teile sein?


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2013)

cool  wenn Du fertig bist machste dann auch meins


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> PS: Jetzt wird nächstes Jahr wohl gar nix mehr mit Biken - oder?



Voraussichtlich so in 3 Wochen.

Sofern ich bis dahin das 222te Teil wiedergefunden habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2013)

Wow. Wie viele mögen am Ende übrig sein?


----------



## Enrgy (27. Dezember 2013)

vielleicht genug, um noch ein bike draus zu basteln


----------



## route61 (27. Dezember 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tss, was man so alles macht, wenn man nicht biken kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du könntest noch die Gabel zerlegen, dann kämst Du auf weit über dreihundert (schätze ich)


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte die Laufräder auseinander schrauben.
Dann hätt' ich 132 Teile mehr auf einen Schlag 



Enrgy schrieb:


> vielleicht genug, um noch ein bike draus zu basteln



Wenn ein Bike übrig bleibt, kannst Du es haben.
Wird aber vermutlich kein Cannondale


----------



## f4lkon (28. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja viel besser als Lego


----------



## asphaltjunkie (28. Dezember 2013)

Ralf wolltest du nicht an den Weinachtstagen, alles wieder zusammen Basteln?


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich so in 3 Wochen.
> 
> Sofern ich bis dahin das 222te Teil wiedergefunden habe


Ich habe Gott sei Dank noch ein Bildchen von Teil Nr.122 gefunden.







Das Ding muß doch zu finden sein.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab's zum Glück wiedergefunden 
Es war in eine Couchritze gerutscht.





Die Saison 2014 ist gerettet


----------



## f4lkon (29. Dezember 2013)

Schaut super aus! Wer darf denn mit im Körbchen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. Dezember 2013)

E.T.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2013)

ist das noch ein vorserien-prototyp? ich finde den weder auf der liteville noch auf der syntace seite 
aber es sind schonmal die unverkennbaren lv-merkmale zu sehen: schwarzes elox und möglichst geringes gewicht, hier durch die vielen kleinen löcher im drahtgeflecht realisiert. erhöht auch die stabilität in den besonders belasteten bereichen. und sogar an den remote-hebel haben sie gleich gedacht, mit griffmulde und 180° verstellwinkel. eine diskussion um 26/650/29 erübrigt sich durch das ausgeklügelte design ebenfalls. 
ein echtes highlight für 2014! und davon soll auf der eurobike keiner was gemerkt haben? nicht mal die nsa?


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich will es nochmal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche. Wer Lust hat kann es liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539458?in=set


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Dezember 2013)

Wo gab es denn diesen Winter so viel Schnee ??

Euch auch einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## PoliceCar (31. Dezember 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wo gab es denn diesen Winter so viel Schnee ??
> 
> Euch auch einen Guten Rutsch


1. Das Bild nutzen die IIIer doch jedes Jahr.
2. Weihnachten hamse vergessen.
3. Euch allen auch einen llustigen Rrutsch und alles Gute für kommendes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2014)

...und weil 'se immer von hinten zu sehen (was ja den Eindruck zementiert von ganz-schnell-sein) sind kann der Normalsterbliche auch die hübschen, litevilleverträglichen Carbonkörbchen vorne am Bike nich erkennen.... Ich hack mich durchs WWW und raste nicht bevor Carbontaschen mein Muli beschweren! Bleibt so unbelastet wie 2013, liebes Team III, und startet auffem Weihnachtsmarkt 2014 nicht ohne Zeitvorgabe - datt war taktisches Geplänkels vonne Bonners - frohes Neues, Rucksack 32...


----------



## joscho (2. Januar 2014)

Körbchen? Gehören nicht ans Bike - auch nicht aus Carbon  Das richtige Bastelprojekt, besonders für Winterpokalfahrer;

http://www.geargrinder.co.uk/7g0vuurvoptvx5zleei00ge0b0uj7f


----------



## f4lkon (2. Januar 2014)

Feine Sache! Dann fehlt ja nur noch ein Dynamo zum Wasser kochen


----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2014)

Aaaaahhhhhhhhh.  .... das muß ich unbedingt haben


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

350 GBP, Schnäppchen 

aber die jungs haben ja so einen hippen bart, da muß man (frau) ja anbeissen


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2014)

Jau, nich wahrlich billig - die Barties wollen schliesslich im hippen London überleben.... Bunsenbrenner mit entsprechender Schelle wäre die Ergänzung für die andere Schwinge - und schon steht der Coffee-to-bike! Hier noch die deutlich konsequentere Antwort vonne nordischen Fischliebhabers...




...der flösselt dann quasi noch beim Serviert-werden auffem Trail, mehr geht nimmer (ausser vielleicht beim Fluß- und Wattbiken...)
Hut ab vor der kuriosen Idee und klimafreundlichen Fischstäbchen, der Pete


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

pete, schau mal genau hin, das fisch-taxi is doch nur tarnung! im vorderrad sieht man deutlich den nabenmotor und in der großen kiste ist, na was wohl? der AKKU! für 1000km reichweite. dazu noch dh-tauglicher radstand ("länge läuft") - geheimtip für 2015!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich torfschürfender Narr - Du hast ja recht! Eindeutig hat dat blau-und-weiss meine Flossen- öh, Sinne vernebelt! Die ollen Schummlers!!!
OK, dann 2014 auch wieder mit Wehtun.... ...und wo mers schon mal dransinn: trägt der eigentlich auffem Pic 'nen Helm oder 'nen Hechtoberkiefer? - nix hat mehr Bestand heute.....


----------



## joscho (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich dran denke, wie doof ich mich manchmal mit zwei gesunden Händen anstelle. Respekt 






Mit nem 2.4" Albert wird das aber richtig fies


----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2014)

*


[URL='http://www.smilies.4-user.de']
	

[URL='http://www.smilies.4-user.de']
	

[URL='http://www.smilies.4-user.de']
	

[URL='http://www.smilies.4-user.de']
	
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]*
*Dem Geburtstagsflüchtling*
*Alles Gute *
*zum*
*Geburtstag*

*Viel Glück, Freude und Gesundheit im*
*neuen Lebensjahr*
*











*

*Geh es gemütlich an. Du weißt ja, in Deinem Alter...*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. Januar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> ...*Dem Geburtstagsflüchtling*
> ...​


Reif für die Insel!


----------



## ultra2 (16. Januar 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Reif für die Insel!



Eher reif auf der Insel

Trotzdem Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Januar 2014)

Von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Habt ihr ein Kino gefunden? 
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Tazz (16. Januar 2014)

Alles liebe zum Geburtstag


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Habt ihr ein Kino gefunden?
> Viel Spaß noch!



Ja, Kino haben wir gefunden. Öffnet im März wieder.


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2014)

Das bildhübsche Ding muss man doch wiederfinden können - mein herzlich Beileid, Lissy! Hau dich doch mal raus an die Tomburger und Hubert-im-Netz, dann ist die Voreifel schon mal dein Auge! Wir haben in den letzten 6 Monaten schon 6 Bikes verloren aus einer aus dem Büro einsehbaren Garage - mer als einsehen kann man nitt tun... Nitt aufgeben und fleissig im Netz streuen, du hast ja keinen Aldi-Salztreuer verloren...LG, der Pete


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2014)

Ach Lissy, was für eine Schei... Hoffe das wenigstens die Versicherung zahlt.


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Versicherung ist angeblich kein Problem, sagt meine Vers.Tante. Aber - Frauen sind da ja etwas emotional - der Verlust tut weh. Das Schätzchen hat mich sicher, zuverlässig und pannenfrei über die Alpen gebracht. Es hat so viel Spaß gemacht! Und mit der absenkbaren Aufstieghilfe dann erst recht 

Und das neue Specialized Safire Expert ... soll jetzt fast 4.000 Taler kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2014)

Die Welt ist schlecht Keine Frage, dass es ärgerlich und lästig ist. 
Aber es ist nur ein Fahrrad. Mach das Beste drauß, kauf Dir ein Neues und zeig ihm wo Du mit dem Vorgänger schon überall gewesen bist


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2014)

schöne scheiße! 

hier gibts einen überregionalen fred, da würde ich es auch posten!


----------



## ultra2 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte nicht tauschen


----------



## Kalinka (30. Januar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Mach das Beste drauß, kauf Dir ein Neues und zeig ihm wo Du mit dem Vorgänger schon überall gewesen bist


Das hieße nochmal über die Alpen...


----------



## joscho (30. Januar 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das hieße nochmal über die Alpen...



Es hat niemand gesagt, dass es leicht wird 
In den Dolomiten würde ich im Notfall mitfahren (siehe IG)


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2014)

Belegfotos das wir manchmal noch radfahren.










Danke Lissy fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. März 2014)

Na super da haben wir uns aber knapp verpasst, an der Löwenburg. Gruß Wolle


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Na super da haben wir uns aber knapp verpasst, an der Löwenburg. Gruß Wolle


Wir wären eh zu langsam für dich gewesen, hatten den Konfusen dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

> Belegfotos das wir manchmal noch radfahren.


Alles nur DH-Fotos! Die Gerüchte verdichten sich datt Team III 'nen ollen Sikorsky-Hubi mit Spottpreis zum Helibiken nutzt...
Nur Gerüchte! Empfehlenswert de GERICHTE vom Löwenburger Hof... Bergab geht auch super mit VOLLEM Magen und Energiespeicher...


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. März 2014)

Immer wieder gerne .... nächsten Samstag


----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...'nen ollen Sikorsky-Hubi mit Spottpreis zum Helibiken nutzt......



Aufgrund des derzeit eher selten aufkommenden Bewegungsdrangs mußten wir schon auf das Modell CH-53E umswitchen.


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

Wow! Datt rattenscharfe Relikt mit dem Trinkblasenbefüller vorne dran!




Man hat watt man ist! Eine Prise Neid sei angepriesen....


----------



## joscho (29. März 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder an der Wahnbachtalsperre gewesen.







und gleich mal das Wandervolk getroffen;




Während die Proseco schlürfen darf unsereins Wasser trinken. Irgendwas läuft falsch


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. März 2014)

Dann Bier in die Trinkblase und ab geht´s


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2014)

TEAM III HEUTE AUF DER SUCHE NACH RAPS, DAFÜR HABEN WIR GANZE 44 KM UND 800 HM BENÖTIGT   DIE SACHE HAT SICH VOLL GELOHNT


----------



## Konfuzius (13. April 2014)

Ja, heute traditionell Raps gesucht ... und gefunden ... 








Natürlich auch andere Traditionen aufrecht erhalten  





Und nebenbei noch ein paar nette Wege gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. April 2014)

Hey,
sie fahren ja wieder 

Habt ihr gedacht, die Eierlikörpflanzen blühen jetzt und wolltet ein wenig abschöpfen  ?

Grüße!


----------



## Tazz (13. April 2014)

Ja nee , der Eierlikör Chef ist gestern mit Karin und Lissy unterwegs gewesen ...  Jens, Ralf und ich haben von der Eierlikörgewinnung keinen schimmer :-(


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2014)

Eine Tour die ihren Namen verdient


----------



## joscho (14. April 2014)

Was fürs lange Osterwochenende?

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/mountainbiken-in-park-city-utah-per-rad-a-963596.html


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/mountainbiken-in-park-city-utah-per-rad-a-963596.html




..."Lustjauchzer im Büffelgras"...  aha, sehr interessant...


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..."Lustjauchzer im Büffelgras"...  aha, sehr interessant...



Habe deinen Beitrag gemeldet, du Ferkel


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2014)

warum hast du nicht auf "beitrag löschen" geklickt, habe ich doch extra für solch sensible naturen eingerichtet


----------



## ultra2 (14. April 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> warum hast du nicht auf "beitrag löschen" geklickt, habe ich doch extra für solch sensible naturen eingerichtet



Nix da, so leicht kommst du mir nicht davon.


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2014)

Selbst in einem finstren, tageslichtlosen Verschlach der NSA könnt' ich an dem getauschten Wortgut entnehmen: "Em Bösch musset Frühling sein...."  Soviel Gefühle im Netz....und keiner spricht mehr über seinen letzten Platten.... Schön gerapst, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (18. April 2014)

So Kinners, Lautsprecher aufdrehen und hier klicken 

In diesem Sinne; wünsche einen besinnlichen Feiertag


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2014)

Erinnert mich an das hier


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2014)

Heute mit Konfuzius und Ultra2 durch den Königsforst gebrettert 

 

 

  und neben bei die echten Raser an der Schmitzebud angefeuert


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2014)

Da war es gestern mal wieder so weit 
Mit joscho und ultra2 ab nach Overath 




Um eine kleine feine Runde zu drehen 




Wetter war uns Gott lob hold ,der Untergrund schön griffig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Pause oben aufm Berg !!!! ist immer wieder schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Joscho und ich haben der Bestuhlung nicht so recht getraut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin besser gleich stehen geblieben .... Okey es war nur eine winzige Pause leider ohne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber schön ists da schon


----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Joscho und ich haben der Bestuhlung nicht so recht getraut



Man fällt nicht tief


----------



## Pete04 (2. Mai 2014)

Was hatter denn da im Fläschsken? Dem Gesichtausdruck folgend reines Elyseum? Hinter mir ruft jemand: "Zahnspülung!" - der Unkenruf
wurd mit unkenntlichen Uniformierten zum Schweigen gebracht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2014)

Liebe Tazz,



ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, 




bleib so wie Du bist!


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2014)

tze tze tze  schon wieder ein Jahr Vergannen ....
vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße


----------



## joscho (14. Mai 2014)

Es geht immer noch verrückter


----------



## Tazz (14. Mai 2014)

sehr sehr geil


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Was hatter denn da im Fläschsken? Dem Gesichtausdruck folgend reines Elyseum?....



Biovital Nordhang Spätlese.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2014)

Den vielfach bewährten Eis-Eiligen!


----------



## ultra2 (16. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Den vielfach bewährten Eis-Eiligen!



Abgezapft und original verkorkst von Pahlhuber und Söhne...


----------



## Enrgy (16. Mai 2014)

es saugt und bläst der heinzelmann...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2014)

...hier staut sich aber archivarisches Fachwissen aus der deutschen Humorküche, Respekt anne Lebensgemeinschaft!


----------



## ultra2 (16. Mai 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> es saugt und bläst der heinzelmann...



Das Zitat mit den Möpsen wäre das andere, das ich von dir erwartet hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2014)

Hups, hier scheinbar ehetechnische Baustelle!


----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2014)

Wir waren diesmal auf unseren eigenen Spuren unterwegs. TEAM III Tour 2010...äh...oder 2011. Schei... schon wieder vergessen.


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir waren diesmal auf unseren eigenen Spuren unterwegs. TEAM III Tour 2010...äh...oder 2011. Schei... schon wieder vergessen.



Tja, man wird nicht jünger. Es war die Daywalker-Regentour 
Klick mich


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2014)

Gibts eine 2014er?

Wäre dafür 

grüße


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2014)

Au ja, das Thema gehört "angepuschelt"! Erinnerung an einen Tapeziertisch voller Bananen im Bergischen Urwald...und Puscheln...
Ein feines Bikeareal Team III hat... die Sitzgelegenheiten sind scheinbar etwas strittig; doch zum Fahren wär'n mer da....


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2014)

2014 wäre dabei ( wenn der Termin früh genug bekannt gegenen wird ) bzw. man wünsche äußern könnte


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2014)

Wer nicht nur in den Wäldern mit dem Rad unterwegs ist und seine politische Entscheidung bei der Kommunalwahl auch von Radverkehrsthemen abhängig macht, der findet hier vielleicht Entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2014)

Sehr engagiert unterwegs, Joscho, und ett lässt tief blicken wie weit die sogenannten engagierten Partein Partei sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, in einer Stadt wie Köln ist Autofahren eine Zumutung - Fahrradfahren leider auch. Verkehrspolitik geht weit über wie-lange-stehe-ich-im-Stau hinaus. Es macht viel aus in Richtung Lebens-, Wohn- und Ausgehqualität. Leider sind die bisher Verantwortlichen extrem lernresistent oder lobbytreu, wie gerade wieder in Mülheim gezeigt. Bin mal gespannt, was in Kalk wird.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2014)

Lieber joscho , 

alles liebe  
zum 48 sten

Geburtstag

​


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2014)

Kann das sein das in diesem Forum ein sehr, sehr knappes Geburtsfensterchen in Sachen "Eintritt zur Erde" existiert???
Hier häuft sich ja Feuerwerk auf Partymeile im Quadrat!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2014)

Joscho dann wüsche ich auch alles gute  .


----------



## joscho (22. Mai 2014)

@Tazz 
es kann ja nicht jeder immer wieder den 29. feiern 

@Kettenfresser 
Danke Sven 

@Pete04 
Ja, von einer Gleichverteilung kann nicht die Rede sein - Mai und Juni sind richtige Stressmonate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. Juni 2014)

*Erste Schritte!*​


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2014)

Wie süsssss! Jedenfalls den Richtigen auserwählt!


----------



## Dart (6. Juni 2014)

... Es gibt eine Tour  ... Es gibt eine Tour  ... Es gibt eine Tour  ... Es gibt eine Tour  ...

Ich hab die Blätter gezählt und die Dame zupft eindeutig links rum


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Das Netz unkt.....in Rufen....


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2014)

Es handelt sich um eine Frau, also ein deterministisch chaotisches System. Das Ergebnis ist nicht vorhersagbar


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> ...und die Dame zupft eindeutig links rum




Soso


----------



## Dart (7. Juni 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Frau, also ein deterministisch chaotisches System. Das Ergebnis ist nicht vorhersagbar


Dann lasst mal Renate aus der Entscheidungsfindung raus


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Dann lasst mal Renate aus der Entscheidungsfindung raus


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2014)

...das waren noch zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Ihr Chauvis! Iss dem einen oder anderen de Renate doch so nah! Möge de Holde doch ein Datum verkünden -
ett halbe KBU-Forum hält schon de Atmung an.. (Und halbe Bananen....)


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Krieg ich mit verbriefter Perma-Baustelle auch Extra-Schildchen - von wegen: Biker haften für ihren Rucksack....?!
Ihr seid einfach zu nett....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...das waren noch zeiten


Hinten! Hinten! Hinten! Aber vor mir.... (Nu gut - jetzt sind der Svenni und ich ja nicht gerade datt Menschenmaterial watt sich drüber streitet ob links- oder rechtsrum über den Table gewippt wird...)


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2014)

Abba ich arbeite mich ran....


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Möge de Holde doch ein Datum verkünden...



Auch wenn ich eher der Holderich bin, so kann ich mit 50%er Bestimmheit sagen, dass es vor September wäre, wenn
den das Auszählen so ausgeht wie vom Dart orakelt.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2014)

Und getzt auch noch den Jörsch inne Gleichung - 3 wild vollopende Variablen in Einklang bringen iss Hexerei....
Bring die Renate wieder innet Rennen! Und gerne auch Aussagen gebunden an Mutti Natur ~ Haselnüsse werden fallen 
~ Johannis wird am Letzten sein - erhöht drastisch den Kick für die Hoffenden....


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2014)

Hmmm mach doch schon mal den 50/50 Joker


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2014)

ICH BIN DER JOKER 

.... weil ich ein Mädchen bin ,weil ich ein Mädchen bin weil ich ein Määhääädchen bin


----------



## Tazz (9. Juni 2014)

Ach so  Hinten Hinten steht doch nur auf meiner Fahne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2014)

Nix mehr los hier im Forum  sehr sehr schade ....


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier im Forum  sehr sehr schade ....



ja, renate, so süht et uss. 
vieles läuft scheinbar in geschlossenen gruppen (ig`s) ab oder gleich ganz außerhalb vom ibc. das tolle lmb ist nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst, was waren da früher in der sommerzeit massen an touren eingetragen! viele gruppen haben sich wohl aufgespalten und neue gebildet, die sich vielleicht gleich eher über watzapp, fratzebuch oder so neumodischen kram verabreden. 
man denke mal 10 jahre zurück, an die feierabendrunden vom hardy und die technikkurse vom juchhu, montanas köfo-touren war eine feste institutiuon. auch bei uns wurde mehr "öffentlich" gefahren. den einträgen im forum nach zu urteilen dürfte bei uns so gut wie kein mtbler mehr unterwegs sein, aber wenn ich mal an der wipperaue vorbeikomme, sieht man viele auswärtige autos mit fahrradträgern und eindeutigem mtb-bezug. auch begegnen einem deutlich mehr biker im wald bei uns als früher vor 10 oder gar 20 jahren. aber im forum ist trotzdem tote hose. schade...
ich habe den eindruck, die "normalen" touren von früher sind heute out. heute will man in richtung enduro gehen, springen und driften, das teure gefährt auch "artgerecht" bewegen...aber nach 10 oder 20 und mehr jahren hobby hat man vielleicht auch mal einen sättigungsgrad erreicht, so geht es mir zumindest im moment. ich denke gerne an alle möglichen tollen touren zurück, habe aber nicht das unmittelbare bedürfnis, das nochmal machen zu müssen. so fahre ich eben statt 3x die woche nur noch 1x alle 3 wochen. geht vielleicht anderen genauso.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juni 2014)

Ja die IG´s sehe ich auch mit Sorge.

Aber ich hoffe auf eine öffentliche Team III Tour


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2014)

Es muß halt auch Spaß machen eine Tour zu planen  wir werden sehen ob wir etwas zusammen bekommen ... aber der Volker muß dann auch mit ...


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...so fahre ich eben statt 3x die woche nur noch 1x alle 3 wochen. geht vielleicht anderen genauso.



Ja Volker, wir sind ja auch keine 40 mehr. Zudem glaube ich auch, das die IGs der Tod der öffentlichen Beiträge und somit der öffentlichen Kommunikation sind. Wenn keiner mehr der Allgemeinheit mitteilt was er eventuell fahren wolle, kann die Allgemeinheit auch kein Interesse mehr bekunden mit zu wollen. Wir von TEAM III sind da leider auch nicht besser.


----------



## Edged (12. Juni 2014)

Muß man dann eben Touren kommerziell anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2014)

Ja das kann Mann ja machen , nur wir wollen das nicht @Edged  ...  .


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2014)

Kommt alles wieder ;-)

Ich bin auch mal 10 Jahre alleine gefahren und habe dann wieder Interesse an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten entwickelt.

Zur Zeit ist es wirklich recht ruhig aber irgendwann tauchen hier wieder Biker mit Schnegge-Format auf


----------



## shmee (13. Juni 2014)

Ich denke auch, bei uns Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrern ist auch deutlich weniger los. Es wird weniger gepostet, aber es melden sich auch weniger, wenn man mal was einstellt. Der Mensch ist halt bequem, viele nutzen für Ihren Internetkonsum etc. Smartphones und Tablets und da sind "modernere" Austauschformen halt deutlich komfortabler und schneller. Leider aber auch geschlossener....
Das Forum ist eben auf Handy und Tablet ein ziemlicher Krampf in der Bedienung, selbst mit Apps wie Tapatalk oder der IBC App. Im LMB hab ich einmal versucht, was übers Handy einzugeben, ne Danke, dafür sind meine Wurstefinger einfach zu dick  Und da siegt dann oft einfach die Faulheit, nochmal von der Couch aufstehen, Rechner hochfahren...

Aber im Grunde bin ich auch entspannt, noch treffe ich regelmäßig genug nette freundliche Leute, und Spaß im Wald haben wir bis jetzt (bis auf die paar berühmten Kotzerampen) noch immer gehabt.


----------



## Tazz (13. Juni 2014)

Ja die Herren  ich bin ja nicht Unzufrieden mit meinen Mitfahrern und es macht immer noch sehr viel Spaß mit ihnen zu radeln  , allerdings habe ich diese hier im Forum kennenlernen dürfen    das wird ohne Resonanz schwierig jemanden einzuladen oder etwas publik zu machen .....  

Also genau genommen möchte ich ja nicht jammern ... ( oder doch !  ) es ist halt schade


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2014)

große touren, die hier angekündigt werden, haben auch ihre resonanz. aber es sind die regelmßigen feierabendrunden, die hier (nicht speziell T-III) kaum mehr angeboten werden, weil scheinbar die meisten in ihren kleinen geschlossenen grüppchen unterwegs sind.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juni 2014)

Team III Tour 2014 ....bitte bitte bitte


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2014)

schade, da bin ich in urlaub


----------



## AnjaR (16. Juni 2014)

Termin eingetragen. Wenn nichts wichtiges dazwischen kommt, sind wir dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


>


Oh Oh Oh da muss ich arbeiten. In den Sommerferien Ersatz zu finden wird sehr schwer sein. Mal schauen daher nur kurzfristig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut!

Die Maus ist gekreist und gebär einen Termin 

Grüße!


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2014)

Also ich find den Termin jetzt wichtig genug um teilzunehmen 
Und Solanum bring ich auch mit!


----------



## joscho (17. Juni 2014)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also ich find den Termin jetzt wichtig genug um teilzunehmen
> Und Solanum bring ich auch mit!



Man hat sich aber auch so lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## joscho (17. Juni 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> schade, da bin ich in urlaub



Sehr schade. Eine kleine Aufheiterung; selbst für Cannondale-Rahmen gibt es sinnvolle Verwendung 

https://plus.google.com/103914918398717981619/posts/gr8yGXNQvR7


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2014)

JuHU - tät passen, tät passen! Mer danken der energischen Renate für ett energische Durchgreifen...


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2014)

Ich muss arbeiten!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> selbst für Cannondale-Rahmen gibt es sinnvolle Verwendung



da würde ich selbstredend nur zwei lv rahmen montieren...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2014)

26. könnte passen. Wir kommen Samstags aus dem Urlaub zurück!


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Juni 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Schade, da bin ich noch auf der Ostsee unterwegs.
Sonst wäre ich mal mitgefahren.
VG
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2014)

Termin ist online 

Zu finden über das schöne neue forendesign im LmB...

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2014)

Klickst du...


----------



## joscho (10. Juli 2014)

Gruß aus Weit-Weit-Weg





Zum radeln eindeutig zu heiß, aber es gibt ja Alternativen...








(Portugal, Algarve, Lagos)


----------



## Tazz (10. Juli 2014)

.... die größte Frechheit ist das Du die scheiß Sonne eingepackt hast .... komm sofort nach Hause und bring se wieder mit 

Sehr coole Fotos


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2014)

Sonne gibt es hier auch , nur das Wasser kommt hier von oben. Die Welt ist doch ne Scheibe


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Juli 2014)

Ich kann am 26.07.2014 nicht zum Team III Tour kommen. Weil Giom,Thomas und ich auf dem Nürnburgring verweilen, das ganze Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich kann am 26.07.2014 nicht zum Team III Tour kommen. Weil Giom,Thomas und ich auf dem Nürnburgring verweilen, das ganze Wochenende.



Schade, schade...

Euch viel Spass auf dem Ring. 

"*Thomas* und ich..." – aber nicht der Thomas, der so gut wie nie bei uns mitfährt weil er ja immer an dem Samstag arbeiten muß?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> – aber nicht der Thomas, der so gut wie nie bei uns mitfährt weil er ja immer an dem Samstag arbeiten muß?



reicht doch, wenn der am sonntag ins geschehen eingreift und dann den gesamtsieg nach hause fährt


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> reicht doch, wenn der am sonntag ins geschehen eingreift und dann den gesamtsieg nach hause fährt



Ja, so gesehen...


----------



## joscho (12. Juli 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> .... die größte Frechheit ist das Du die scheiß Sonne eingepackt hast .... komm sofort nach Hause und bring se wieder mit



Habe ich gemacht


----------



## Daniel1313 (12. Juli 2014)

Ist das jetzt eine öffentliche Touer?


----------



## Tazz (12. Juli 2014)

Daniel1313 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine öffentliche Touer?



jawohl lieber Daniel


----------



## Tazz (12. Juli 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht



Da isser ja wieder 
Hast Du ganz toll gemacht , danke schön


----------



## Daniel1313 (12. Juli 2014)

Super. Ich kann leider erst ne Woche vorher oder so genau sagen, ob ich teilnehmen kann. Vorausgesetzt, dass die Tour auch ein Anfänger überlebt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2014)

Daniel1313 schrieb:


> Super. Ich kann leider erst ne Woche vorher oder so genau sagen, ob ich teilnehmen kann. Vorausgesetzt, dass die Tour auch ein Anfänger überlebt.



Noch habe ich da keinen erlebt der zurückgelassen worden ist


----------



## Tazz (12. Juli 2014)

Daniel1313 schrieb:


> Super. Ich kann leider erst ne Woche vorher oder so genau sagen, ob ich teilnehmen kann. Vorausgesetzt, dass die Tour auch ein Anfänger überlebt. [/QUO
> 
> Das wird super , keine Sorge
> 
> Wir haben noch keinen im Wald gelassen , im zweifel bin ich eh die die hinten hinten fährt ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Juli 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Noch habe ich da keinen erlebt der zurückgelassen worden ist



Es gibt immer ein erstes mal 
Die Tour ist "mittel/mittel". Für blutige Anfänger ist die Tour NICHT geeignet!


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juli 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Noch habe ich da keinen erlebt der zurückgelassen worden ist



Weil unser Backgiude diese direkt verscharrt. Achte auf den Klappspaten bei der Tazz am Rucksack.


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Weil unser Backgiude diese direkt verscharrt. Achte auf den Klappspaten bei der Tazz am Rucksack.



nicht umsonst hat sie diesen avatar


----------



## Tazz (15. Juli 2014)

Jungs ihr seid ganz schön böse  

Lieber Daniel sone gemeinen sachen mach ich natürlich nicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2014)

andere aber vielleicht


----------



## Tazz (24. Juli 2014)

huch da sind wir wieder ....


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juli 2014)




----------



## AnjaR (24. Juli 2014)

Na, dann müssen wir alle in den nächsten Tagen die Teller leer essen und hoffen, dass die Sonne uns gnädig ist und am Samstag vom Himmel lacht.


----------



## Tazz (24. Juli 2014)

Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juli 2014)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten , bekomme ich kein Frei  daher keine Team III Tour ....es seih denn das Wetter spielt mir in die Karten 

Gruß


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2014)

*Wir fahren!*​


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juli 2014)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na, dann müssen wir alle in den nächsten Tagen die Teller leer essen



Die Teller habt ihr ja alle schön leer gegessen! 
Hoffe, ihr seid jetzt nicht zu dick zum Biken! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...Hoffe, ihr seid jetzt nicht zu dick zum Biken!
> 
> Bis gleich!



Äh...doch


----------



## i-men (26. Juli 2014)

Na das war ja mal ne absolut gelungene Veranstaltung.
Vielen vielen Dank an das Organisatoren Team III.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Juli 2014)

So, wieder zu Hause und geduscht.
Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer!
Hat heute mal wieder super viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch! 

Hier schon mal das Startfoto, Bericht folgt später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullzwo11bilk (26. Juli 2014)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die tolle Tour.
Liebe Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Katja und Lars


----------



## trail-rollator (26. Juli 2014)

Die Tour und das ganze Drumherum war Weltklasse.

Da schließe ich doch gerne mit Horst Hrubesch ab und sage nur ein Wort:
Vielen Dank!


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juli 2014)

Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an Team III !!

Das war ein herrlicher Tag mit gewohnt hoher Qualität an Bewirtung (kommt natürlich zuerst), Trails, Mitfahrer und Sonne!!! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## BoosBiker (27. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank an Team III
Es war eine tolle Tour.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Dennisderkleene (27. Juli 2014)

Hey ho


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juli 2014)

Liebes Team III,
danke, dass ihr die Organisation in diesem Jahr wieder auf euch genommen habt. Es hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Hoffentlich bis bald

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2014)

Endlich hat dieses Event das bekommen was es verdient:

Traumhaftes Wetter. 

Alles Andere war wie immer: Erste Sahne


----------



## willibike (27. Juli 2014)

*Hallo Team  III Mitfahrer/innen!
*
_*Habe fertig!*_

Mein  Dankeschön an die Initiatoren  und die Teilnehmer der Team III- Tour 2014 in Form von einem Video!


Eine Tour, wie ich meine, von bester Organisation und Streckenführung!

Eben ein Highlight in unserem Bike- Revier! 
Danke!


----------



## Tazz (27. Juli 2014)

Es hat mal wieder suuuuper viel Spaß mit euch  gemacht  vielen Dank für die tolle Begleitung  , das sollten wir unbedingt wiederholen     .

Bis bald im Wald 




Dennisderkleene schrieb:


> Hey ho



Was ist hey ho   ?


----------



## Tazz (27. Juli 2014)

willibike schrieb:


> *Hallo Team  III Mitfahrer/innen!
> *
> _*Habe fertig!*_



Super lieben Dank für den super tollen Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandmann (27. Juli 2014)

Eine super Tour, perfekte Organisation und das bei allerbestem Wetter. Danke auch an die Fahnenträger und das auch im Namen von Heidy.
P.S. und nicht zuletzt auch großes Lob an den Kameramann 

Grüße aus D`dorf von Stephan und Heidy


----------



## joscho (27. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Es war uns eine Freude und ein riesen Spaß.

@willibike Sehr schönes Video. Auch hierfür Danke.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2014)

Dann möchte ich mich mal anschliessen. Vielen Dank den Mitfahrern/innen und besonders dem Wilfried 
für das sehr gelungene Video. Und wenn man es schneller abspielt sieht es so aus, als wären wir  richtig flott
unterwegs gewesen


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2014)

War ein toller Tag bei euch!

Auch wenn uns die hinten-hinten Guidine regelmäßig durch den Trail gehetzt hat 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Bummelbiene (28. Juli 2014)

Echt tolle Tour!   Und ein großer Dank an alle für die super tolle Unterstützung . Freu mich auf mehr... Und super schöner Film!!!


----------



## Daniel1313 (28. Juli 2014)

Scheint ja eine klasse Tour gewesen zu sein mit wirklich gutem Wetter.
Leider musste ich an dem Samstag doch arbeiten, sonst wär ich auch mitgefahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2014)

man man man und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juli 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> War ein toller Tag bei euch!
> 
> Auch wenn uns die hinten-hinten Guidine regelmäßig durch den Trail gehetzt hat



Böses Mädchen...


----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2014)

.... einer muß ja nun alles zusammen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Juli 2014)

Daniel1313 schrieb:


> Scheint ja eine klasse Tour gewesen zu sein mit wirklich gutem Wetter.
> Leider musste ich an dem Samstag doch arbeiten, sonst wär ich auch mitgefahren.



ja schade das Du es nicht geschafft hast  , dann kommst Du nächstes Jahr


----------



## route61 (29. Juli 2014)

Meinerseits auch nochmal herzlichsten Dank für alles. Das war einfach perfekt! Da komme ich Doch gerne in Bergische ... 
immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juli 2014)

*TEAM III Reloaded - Tourbericht 2014*​
Nach einer kreativen Pause in 2013 gab es letzten Samstag mal wieder eine TEAM III Tour in unserem Stammgebiet bei Altenberg.
Wie in den Jahren zuvor waren wir auch dieses Jahr nicht in der Lage, diverse Mountainbiker vom Mitfahren abzuhalten 

So trafen sich dann bei anfangs noch etwas verhangenem Himmel 31 Biker aus 32 Nationen am Cafe Wißkirchen:





Entgegen der TEAM-III-Tour-Tradition war die Wettervorhersage gut und die Sonne ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten 





Bevor es los ging, wurde unser diesjähriges Gimmick, Namensschildchen zum Anstecken, verteilt:





Die Nummer 099 für den Pete04 blieb leider ungenutzt und 007 Bond hatte kurzfristig wieder abgesagt 

Die Tour begann mit einer angemessenen Einrollphase im Flachen ...





... bis zur erste Rampe. Kurz aber steil:





Was viele nicht wussten: Am Ende der Rampe kam ... eine Rampe! 





Und die zog sich dann etwas, sodass oben eine längere Wartezeit entstand...





Machte aber nix, der folgende Serpentinentrail entschädigte dafür 







​




Über Forstweg rauf zum nächsten Trail:
​




 


​

​
Unten wurde jeder Mitfahrer bei der Zielankunft angemessen gefeiert 



​




Wieder ein bisschen Forstweg und rüber zum nächsten Gerümpeltrail







​
Hier gab es mehrere Wege:  





Und überall Paparazzi. Hier Kamerakind willibike in Action.
Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle für das klasse Video von der Tour! 





Ein paar genervte Autofahrer später ...





... geht's schon wieder in einen Trail







​




Unten erwartete uns die schon fast obligatorische





Erstaunlich genug, dass es trotzdem noch Mitfahrer gab, die davon überrascht waren! 
Es fand sich dort auch die schon vermisste Tazz wieder 





Kurze Stärkung ...





Die Karawane zieht weiter. Der Sultan ... äh ... hält durch ... 





Auch dieses Jahr wollten wir natürlich nicht auf den gewohnten TEAM III Tour Bodenbelag verzichten 





Nach dem Trailmassaker des ersten Teils, wurde es nun erstmal etwas flacher, dafür mehr Gegend





Fast unerträgliche Idylle ...



​




Mr. Tomburg demonstriert seine Trial-Skills  





Nach einem kurzen Asphalt-Bergaufstück dann der nächste Trail.
Der war trotz Gehölzpflegearbeiten durch TEAM III noch ein wenig zugewachsen ...







​





 



Achtung Kollisionsgefahr!







​
Die verdiente Pause






​
Auf zum letzten Teil, über ein paar Hindernisse ...





... bis rauf zur (Fahrrad) Autobahn ...





... und über einen langen, schnellen Flowtrail wieder runter.






​
Achtung Loch!





Ein letzter Anstieg ...







​




... und rüber ins schöne Linnefetal.

Dort passierte auf dem berüchtigten "Friedhofstrail"  der erste und einzige Sturz der Tour, zum Glück ohne größere Folgen 
Gute Besserung ans Knie! 





Auf dem folgenden, mehrere Kilometer langen Flowtrail hat die Fotodokumentation etwas gelitten.
Anhalten wäre halt einfach Trailverschwendung gewesen 



 









​
Zumindest bis zur ersten (Reifen) Panne, die zu einer längen Pause führte, ...





... von TEAM III aber durch ein spontanes Alternativprogramm in Form von Tanzvorführungen überbrückt wurde 





Den zweiten Platten, 50 Meter vor dem Ziel lassen wir hier mal unerwähnt und gehen gleich zum Schlusssprint über ... im Cafe Wißkirchen  










*Fazit:*

- Für Statistiker: 40,5 km, 800 hm, Schnitt beim Guide Vorne/Vorne ca. 12,4 km/h, 3:15 h Nettofahrzeit
- Ein Platter, ein kleiner Umfaller, keine verlorenen Mitfahrer 
- Ein super Video von willibike: Team III Tour 2014 Video 
- Ein paar mehr Bilder gibt's noch bei mir im Album.
- Ich muss mir endlich diese neue Kamera holen. Alles im Wald ist unscharf  
- Und das Höhenprofil:



​


*TEAM III bedankt sich bei alle Mitfahrern*
*und freut sich auf's nächste Mal!*



​


----------



## SevenMountains (30. Juli 2014)

Wieder eine unvergessliche Tour! Danke Team III für die spitzen Organisation und danke C. fürs Schieben….;-)


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2014)

_*[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	

*__




_[/URL]_*


[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	


[/URL]*_

*Ralf !*
*das hast Du suuuuuper gemacht, *
* danke  *
* für den tollen Bericht *


*







*​


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2014)

Alles liebe zum 
*Geburtstag *
*Konfuzius *
ich wünsche Dir alles gute
und
viele lohnenswerte Trails in der Schweiz
komm gesund und munter wieder zurück 




[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	


[/URL]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Alles liebe zum
> *Geburtstag *
> *Konfuzius *
> ich wünsche Dir alles gute
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Dennisderkleene (2. August 2014)

Super Video und Sehr schöne Bilder =) 
Danke dafür!


----------



## joscho (5. August 2014)

Karin, ich habe da was für Dich...


----------



## Tazz (5. August 2014)

ja ja ja


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2014)

Still und heimlich im Tomburgland



















Sieht man auch nicht so häufig


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. August 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sieht man auch nicht so häufig


 
Fotomontage


----------



## Konfuzius (24. August 2014)

Nee, Plattfuß 

TEAM III abwegig:





Die Tomburger haben uns nicht erwischt.
Wir waren zu schnell


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fotomontage



Nix da, bergauf ist ja nicht so seins, also das vom Rallef


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Tomburger haben uns nicht erwischt.Wir waren zu schnell...



Ich glaube es lag eher daran, das wir teilweise auf Wegen unterwegs waren, auf denen augenscheinlich seit Jahren kein anderer mehr war.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. August 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es lag eher daran, das wir teilweise auf Wegen unterwegs waren, auf denen augenscheinlich seit Jahren kein anderer mehr war.


Vielleicht habt ihr ja den vergessenen Trail gefunden?!
Waren heute auch im Ahrtal unterwegs.
Schade,daß man sich nicht über den Weg gefahren ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (25. August 2014)

Ich dachte immer, der vergessene Trail wäre das Serpentinending nach Rech runter.
Aber der ist ja längst wiederentdeckt...


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Waren heute auch im Ahrtal unterwegs.
> Schade,daß man sich nicht über den Weg gefahren ist!



Kein Wunder, das ist auch abseits der üblichen Tomburger Routen.


----------



## joscho (25. August 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



Ich glaube das rahme ich mir


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... das ist auch abseits der üblichen Tomburger Routen...



quatsch, die fahren da normalerweise aufwärts...


----------



## Handlampe (26. August 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, das ist auch abseits der üblichen Tomburger Routen.


Das sieht mir schwer nach dem Hangrutsch zwischen Ahrbrück und Kreuzberg aus. 
Wie ist denn der Trail dort am Hang. Normalerweise ist der im Sommer doch völlig zugewuchert...


----------



## joscho (26. August 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Trail dort am Hang. Normalerweise ist der im Sommer doch völlig zugewuchert...



Dann würde ich sagen; normal


----------



## ultra2 (26. August 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen; normal



Spass macht er trotzdem


----------



## Pete04 (26. August 2014)

Iss datt ein schönet Video! Da bleiben ja über 11 Minuten Zeit sich sinnentleert inne eigene oder den Partner inne Fott zu beissen
wegen Versäumniszuschlag.....


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Da bleiben ja über 11 Minuten Zeit sich sinnentleert inne eigene oder den Partner inne Fott zu beissen
> wegen Versäumniszuschlag.....



...und deine Startnummer hatten wir breits geblockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2014)

Ouh, Renode - wie peeeeiiiiinlich! Habe mich unmittelbar nach Lesen der Meldung im heimischen Frostfach in Lumpen  "ge-Ice-dissed" -
oder wie immer der neumediale Unsinn heißt...wegen des zahlreich vorhandenen Gemüses
konnte ich keine 3 Neukanditaten nominieren - hatte die Schnute voll...




...die Kids dachten der Olle spielt Laientheater "Sankt-Martin-im-Kühlfach"... Ett mag der Strafe genug sein!
Kann der personenbezogene Sticker - statt in einer Werkzeugkiste ein gar traurig Mahnmal zu fristen -
die Rheinseite wechseln? Ein Ehrenplatz auf meinem Marienaltärchen "Verpatzte Chancen" - oder "Hurz; wie ER die Welt sah'"
wär ihm sicher... Ich harre der Konditionen (§1 Grundgesetz bitte einfließen lassen...) LG, Frosty....


----------



## ultra2 (27. August 2014)

a) bin ich nicht Renate und b) §1 Grundgesetz - gibbet den noch? Und ist der bei dir überhaupt anwendbar?


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ouh, Renode - wie peeeeiiiiinlich!



wie konnte das nur passieren ?



Pete04 schrieb:


> Habe mich unmittelbar nach Lesen der Meldung im heimischen Frostfach in Lumpen  "ge-Ice-dissed" -
> oder wie immer der neumediale Unsinn heißt...wegen des zahlreich vorhandenen Gemüses
> konnte ich keine 3 Neukanditaten nominieren - hatte die Schnute voll...



Gut das Du die Schnute voll hattest  , ich hätte mich eh frei gekauft  



Pete04 schrieb:


> ...die Kids dachten der Olle spielt Laientheater "Sankt-Martin-im-Kühlfach"... Ett mag der Strafe genug sein!




Ich überlege noch ob es der Strafe genüge tut ..... , ich leide ein wenig mit euren Kindern ...



Pete04 schrieb:


> Kann der personenbezogene Sticker - statt in einer Werkzeugkiste ein gar traurig Mahnmal zu fristen -.
> die Rheinseite wechseln? .



Es ist ja eh deiner 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein Ehrenplatz auf meinem Marienaltärchen "Verpatzte Chancen" - oder "Hurz; wie ER die Welt sah'"
> wär ihm sicher... Ich harre der Konditionen (§1 Grundgesetz bitte einfließen lassen...) LG, Frosty....



Für ein Andenken der verpatzten Chancen bin ich jedenfalls offen  et is ja nu schon jedruckt


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2014)

Hurz, sagt datt Lamm - ich entwickel den Schlamm in den ich mich noch zu werfen gedenkt.... Schulde Team III jedoch
erkanntermassen alles watt man an Sühne inne Wildschweinsuhle reinwerfen kann... - trumpft auf, ihr Triumfatoren....  (Eine Strafe
mithin 32 Worten (Rucksacknummer...) er anzunehmen hat, der Wicht...))


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> a) bin ich nicht Renate und b) §1 Grundgesetz - gibbet den noch? Und ist der bei dir überhaupt anwendbar?


Du biss raus, Macka! Ich sprech nur mit der Initiatorin - die Abendknute iss die Deine... (Hasse nu davon nitt die Renode zu sein...)


----------



## Tazz (29. August 2014)

Lieber Peteo4  da treffen wir uns bald mal zu einem schönen Gläschen Glühwein  als Motivation für die Button Übergabe .... da bringe ich den Macka aber mit  ! er hat das Ding mit viel Herzblut entworfen .

Team III freut sich schon aufs nächste mal  da musste dann aber wirklich mit ....... liebste Grüße und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2014)

Au jah, hatte die verschlungenen Glühweintrails auffem Altermarkt schon fast verdrängt!
Dann optimieren mers aber datt Eintrittsfensterchen damit ihr nitt so "vorglühen" müsst! Freu isch misch!!!


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2014)

Ey,
es ist noch Hochsommer und ihr quatscht schon von Glühwein und Co????

Muss ich ja bald einen Termin für Hennef einstellen 

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (3. September 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... und ihr quatscht schon von Glühwein und Co????...



der frühe vogel gähnt am abend, oder so...


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2014)

Ich glaub ett hiess "der frühe Ankömmling kotzt inn' Rhein..." (watt der Wartezeit auf die ganzen ZuSpätKömmlinge des Vorjahres durchaus
geschuldet sein "hätte können") - aber Varianten vom Spruch sind sicher erlaubt und erwünscht....


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2014)

Ja ja lieber Enrgy, der Pete04 braucht halt etwas mehr "vorlaufzeit ...."


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2014)

bin ich mit dabei in Hennef lieber Sun909


----------



## Konfuzius (3. September 2014)

Ich auch. Wo ist der LMB-Termin 

EDIT: Ah, gefunden!


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja lieber Enrgy, der Pete04 braucht halt etwas mehr "vorlaufzeit ...."


Ja, ja, her mit dem LMB-Termin! Und es zupft an mir der Makel "Voll-Laufzeit" vom Schreiberling gemeint sein könnt...


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2014)

ich hab es auch schon gefunden


----------



## sun909 (5. September 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> ich hab es auch schon gefunden



Sehr fein, dass ihr komplett am Start seid!

Hoffe, wir kriegen es dann auch mit Hin- und Rückweg von/nach Köln mit dem Radel hin. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt...

grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (5. September 2014)

Na, das wird ja ein anstrengendes Wochenende für die Gesundheit, an dem Samstag werde ich auch wieder eine Adventstour rund um das Matschbach... Äh Naafbachtal mit abschließendem Ausklang auf dem Seelscheder Chresmaat ausschreiben.

Carsten, dann werden wir uns im dritten Anlauf auch hoffentlich mal treffen


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2014)

Ja sicher lieber Carsten , wir sind schon bei Glatteis dort hin gefahren

Die Tour von  Dart und AnjaR.sind zu empfehlen


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2014)

Wird ja immer versteckter hier - demnächst nur noch Camouflagetrikots im Order - mer wollten doch eigentlich alle miteinanders biken....
 Jedoch wird hier gerade LadiesNight gekuckt - unter der Gerburg gerät datt Leben schon mal ausse Fugen...


----------



## Redfraggle (6. September 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Na, das wird ja ein anstrengendes Wochenende für die Gesundheit, an dem Samstag werde ich auch wieder eine Adventstour rund um das Matschbach... Äh Naafbachtal mit abschließendem Ausklang auf dem Seelscheder Chresmaat ausschreiben.
> 
> Carsten, dann werden wir uns im dritten Anlauf auch hoffentlich mal treffen


 Das ist aber ein blödes Timing-zwei Touren an einem Wochenende-kann man da nicht was verschieben?!


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2014)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein blödes Timing-zwei Touren an einem Wochenende-kann man da nicht was verschieben?!



Och, vor zwei Jahren haben die meisten das ganz gut hinbekommen 

Weihnachtsmärkte/Termine verschiebt man leider kaum...

Grüsse

@Tazz:


----------



## Redfraggle (7. September 2014)

Dann musste ich letztes Jahr bestimmt samstags arbeiten und
bin deswegen die Naafbachtour nicht mitgefahren.Das Weihnachtsmärkte nicht zu verschieben sind ist mir schon klar .Das Smiley gehört an das Ende vom Satz-Scheiß mobiles Forum!


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2014)

Na ja, 
wird halt ein hartes WE dann werden... Habe noch Sorgen wg. der Anfahrt Samstag morgens, vielleicht nehme ich für einen Teil dann die Bahn 

Schönen Urlaub in Finale!
C.


----------



## Dart (8. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wird ja immer versteckter hier - demnächst nur noch Camouflagetrikots ...


 
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen lieber Pete, ein öffentlicher Termin im LMB folgt noch.


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Och, vor zwei Jahren haben die meisten das ganz gut hinbekommen
> Weihnachtsmärkte/Termine verschiebt man leider kaum...
> Grüsse
> 
> @Tazz:


 
Inne Landessprache vonne Nachbarn "wirklich doodelik" wird wahrscheinlich die Kombi von 2 Weihnachtsmärkten am WE...
da seh' ich schon die "An Märkten wie diesen-Vids" durch Youtube geistern - Lupine schon mal aufladen für den Durchblick...

@Jörg: Du gute Seele!

Nehmt die Minderheiten mit innet Feulleton, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2014)

Manchmal kann einem deine Sabbel trotz vermutlicher Authentizität auch zuviel werden


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2014)

Komm Weihnachtsmarkt! Deine Heimankunft wird sich wie Neugeburt anfühlen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2014)

Kriegst nur Kinder-Glühwein, um sprachliche Selbstschussanlagen vermeiden zu helfen


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2014)

hör ich da leise kritik an der krummsten schreibe forumsweit? tz tz...


ps: gefällt mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. September 2014)

Wie lässt sich hier etwas von Youtube verlinken?


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2014)

Tja, hier gilt noch der alte "Fehlerteufel" - da iss nix Spaßbad für de PS3-Gemeinde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> hör ich da leise kritik an der krummsten schreibe forumsweit? tz tz...
> 
> 
> ps: gefällt mir


 Wurd' auch scheinbar von Elefanten, die auf einer Schildkröte standen, auffen letzten Bahnsteig getragen... Die helfen, die Elefanten!


----------



## Tazz (11. September 2014)

Die haben Pocken ... die Elefanten


----------



## Schildbürger (11. September 2014)

Im Zoo... in Köln... War heute im Fernsehen. Sah aus wie Schimmel.


----------



## Tazz (11. September 2014)

Richtig Helmut  , aber das war nur ein Puder/Paste die aufgetragen wurde ....


----------



## willibike (18. September 2014)

*Hallo liebes Team III Fahrer/innen!
mtblev.de  läd zum Jahrestreffen am 28.11.2014 ein! 
*
Ein Höhepunkt der Veranstaltung ist der Film von Eurer *Teamtour 2014* auf Großleinwand!
Auf unserem Jahrestreffen werden Bilder und Videos aus der Saison 2014 gezeigt!
Wer also Zeit und Lust hat, mit Gleichgesinnten einen Abend zu verbrigen, ist herzlich eingeladen!
*zum Termin im LMB*


----------



## joscho (20. September 2014)

Gruß aus den Dolomiten











Man muss schon sagen; es könnte schlechter sein


----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2014)

Ein echter Hero!


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2014)

Dolomiten! Folgen hier in Bälde die gehaltsträchtigen Markteinladungen? 
Weihnachtsmart 2013 Alter Markt Köln - done...


----------



## joscho (23. September 2014)

Damit ging eine fantastische Bikewoche in den Dolomiten stilecht zu Ende.


----------



## joscho (24. September 2014)

Hallo Willi,



willibike schrieb:


> *Hallo liebes Team III Fahrer/innen!
> mtblev.de  läd zum Jahrestreffen am 28.11.2014 ein! *




danke für die Einladung und für die Ehre. Jedoch kollidiert der Termin mit

"Stammtisch K/BN/SU bzw. Treffen auf ein oder zwei oder auch mehr Glühwein..."

Und dieser Termin ist seit Jahren gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willibike (24. September 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn ich, Termine passen nicht immer! Schade!
Viel Spass bei der Glühparty!


----------



## ultra2 (25. September 2014)

willibike schrieb:


> Kenn ich, Termine passen nicht immer! Schade!
> Viel Spass bei der Glühparty!



Ja, schade aber da "müssen" wir hin.


----------



## joscho (26. September 2014)

Sorry Dirk, ich kann es Dir nicht ersparen 
Beim nächsten mal biste wieder dabei


----------



## Holzlarer (27. September 2014)

pfffff also jörg das ist doch kitschig

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh, gemein einen so zu foltern!!!!

aber bei dem stilechtbild gibts nächstes jahr weizengläser zu sehen 

naja wolkengebilde hatten wir hier auch, allerdings nicht ganz so netter natur.....


----------



## joscho (28. September 2014)

Wie, kitschig? Verstehe ich gar nicht 





Weizen geht auch OK. Aber aloholfrei! Auch wenn die Damen anderes vermuten lassen, so ist das Gelände nicht trivial 





Einige Stunden und ein paar hundert Tiefenmeter später sind die Mädels uns wieder begegnet. Und die sind nicht abgeliftet


----------



## Tazz (3. Oktober 2014)

das sind gaaaaaaaaanz tolle Fotos


----------



## Holzlarer (7. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Holzlarer (7. Oktober 2014)

Naja Wolkengebilde die 2. hat jetzt auch nicht wirklich so geklappt wie gewollt, aber passt zumindest für das Wetter heute.
Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren Folterfotos aus? von mir aus auch kitschig und mit trails

Danke für den Hinweis Route61


----------



## route61 (8. Oktober 2014)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Naja Wolkengebilde die 2. hat jetzt auch nicht wirklich so geklappt wie gewollt, aber passt zumindest für das Wetter heute.
> Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren Folterfotos aus? von mir aus auch kitschig und mit trails
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis Route61


Gerne, doch.

Was die Folterfotos anbelangt, hab ich noch welche von Piemont Tag 6 demnächst im Tomburger Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren Folterfotos aus? von mir aus auch kitschig und mit trails
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch schon nachgefragt. Bedarf aber wohl langwieriger und auch schwieriger Planung.


----------



## joscho (9. Oktober 2014)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit weiteren Folterfotos aus? von mir aus auch kitschig und mit trails



Wie sieht es mit neidfolter-urlaubsfotosanguck-abend aus?
Ich würde auch einen Lagrein mitbringen


----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit neidfolter-urlaubsfotosanguck-abend aus?
> Ich würde auch einen Lagrein mitbringen


Wir haben noch Speck...aber nicht mehr lange und Lagrein auch nicht mehr lange. Wann, Wo, wer?
Jörg bringt Wein mit...also nicht bei ihm.
Die mkS baut immer noch um...
Wieder in Honnef?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja das wird auch noch was dauern , aber für einen Nachbetrachtungsabend kann ich mir schon was freischaufeln. Muss nur früh genug den Termin wissen.


----------



## joscho (11. Oktober 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wieder in Honnef?



So Platz- und Lagemäßig bietet es sich an  Wenn es für Euch OK ist, ich könnte damit leben. Und vlt. finde ich auch irgendwo noch ein paar Erdnüsse 
Von mir aus auch gerne mal unter der Woche. Lasst uns mal die Terminfindung in der IG machen.


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Oktober 2014)

Dart schrieb:


> Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047
> 
> Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.




Schei...endreck habe ich Spiel. Wird aber wahrscheinlich auch so schwer genug zum Spiel wieder nüchtern zu sein.


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2014)

So Leute zieht euch warm an   Team III nimmt am *Winterpokal*  teil  ....


----------



## asphaltjunkie (31. Oktober 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> So Leute zieht euch warm an   Team III nimmt am *Winterpokal*  teil  ....


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> So Leute zieht euch warm an   Team III nimmt am *Winterpokal*  teil  ....



 Yeah! Wir erwarten einen harten Kampf  Ich komme jetzt immerhin schon wieder bis zur Arbeit (und auch zurück )


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2014)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


>



Alos echt  ................



surftigresa schrieb:


> Yeah! Wir erwarten einen harten Kampf



Im Glühwein trinken 



surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich komme jetzt immerhin schon wieder bis zur Arbeit (und auch zurück )



 aber ich hoffe doch das das nicht jenden Tag klappt  ( ich freue mich aber auf jedenfall für Dich )


----------



## surftigresa (31. Oktober 2014)

Im Moment nur jeden zweiten..... Die anderen Tage bin ich Tod und muss meinen Muskelkater auskurieren..... So ein Schlaffi...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Alos echt  ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid HELDEN in Sachen Weihnachtsmärkte - wir versuchen uns mit opulenten Glühweinvarianten wettbewerbsfähig zu halten! Never change a running Glowwine...


----------



## route61 (1. November 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Yeah! Wir erwarten einen harten Kampf  Ich komme jetzt immerhin schon wieder bis zur Arbeit (und auch zurück )


Lass Dir Zeit. Es handelt sich um Winterpokalpunkte .
Und immer schön dafür sorgen, dass an der Ampel der Tacho nicht stehen bleibt. In Kölle jibbet doch so schöne Fahrradstellplätze vor den Autofahrbahnen. Einfach nicht ausklicken und immer die Runde drehen, so lange die Querfussgängerampel grün ist. Das verringert zwar die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, aber das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## Konfuzius (1. November 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So ein Schlaffi...



Hauptsache Du bis zur Saisoneröffnung am Hennefer Weihnachtmarkt wieder fit


----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hauptsache Du bis zur Saisoneröffnung am Hennefer Weihnachtmarkt wieder fit



Das erklärte Ziel ist, zum 11. im 11. die Hände wieder zum Himmel zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (1. November 2014)

Ich meine die andere Saison. Die sechste


----------



## surftigresa (1. November 2014)

Na wenn ich zur 5. wieder fit bin, ist die 6. doch nur noch Kindergeburtstag


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2014)

Juchhu,
TeamIII spielt wieder mit im WP!

Heißt: 
für jedes Team-Mitglied ein Besuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
für jedes Team-Mitglied einmal selbstgemachten Eierlikör?
Rückfahrt von Hennef am 28.11.?

Freut mich, euch hoffentlich häufiger auf einen Glühwein zu sehn 
grüße
C.


----------



## surftigresa (3. November 2014)

Rückfahrt von Hennef.....
Damit wir zwei uns nicht schon direkt in Hennef verfahren ;-)


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2014)

Ja ja eure Rückfahrt  Legendär 

Ob das mit den Weihnachtsmärkten klappt hoffe ich doch  und wenn es in Team teilen nur kommt muß das ja wohl auch reichen


----------



## sun909 (4. November 2014)

Oje,
die SoKa fährt bei euch mit?

Dann ist der Nachschub ja gesichert 

Darf die auch nach Hennef mitfahren?

Grüße!


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...*Darf* die auch nach Hennef mitfahren?
> 
> Grüße!



Muß...


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Muß...


Ich krieg hier ein wenig Angst vor standfest trinkenden Frauen.... Iss datt Forum vorbereitet?


----------



## surftigresa (4. November 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja ja eure Rückfahrt  Legendär
> 
> Ob das mit den Weihnachtsmärkten klappt hoffe ich doch  und wenn es in Team teilen nur kommt muß das ja wohl auch reichen


Hauptsache ihr lasst mich nicht mit Carsten alleine fahren.... Soviel Kondition habe ich doch noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. November 2014)

Wir schaffen das schon


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

Ihr seid' echt ' ne Macht - und im letzten Jahr echt die Zeitumstellung ignoriert! Die echten Hammerhaie kommen von TeamIII!


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2014)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hauptsache ihr lasst mich nicht mit Carsten alleine fahren.... Soviel Kondition habe ich doch noch nicht....



Ey! Vorsicht... Sonst wirst du ausgesetzt


----------



## Tazz (6. November 2014)




----------



## sun909 (6. November 2014)

Du direkt mit


----------



## surftigresa (6. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ey! Vorsicht... Sonst wirst du ausgesetzt



Das ist momentan einfach...... Du wirst mich eh unterwegs verlieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2014)

Hi hi , die Tazz findet immer nach Hause


----------



## joscho (16. November 2014)

Stellt Euch vor; ihr strampelt aber es zählt keiner  Damit Euch der Saft im WP nicht ausgeht;

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...7-mo/ps/p/activ-energy-knopfzellen-batterien/

Die VDOs haben meist 2032er, aber besser mal selber schauen.


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2014)

Super, die sind auch fast leer.... Danke!


----------



## Enrgy (16. November 2014)

in der bucht gibts 10st für 3,09eu incl. versand, da braucht man nicht mal beim aldi bei....


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2014)

Hat wer von euch auch den neuen VDO ? Hätte gerne gewusst ob noch jemand mit der Batterie ärger hat ?


----------



## sun909 (22. November 2014)

Welchen denn?

Mc 2.0? Wl oder normal?

Grüße


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2014)

Hallo Carsten , ja genau den MC 2.0 WR


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

Hallo Renate,
bei den WL gibt's da häufiger Probleme, ggf einschicken?
Grüsse


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2014)

Update für Freitag, fahrt ihr mit dem Radel hin?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-stammtisch-im-rhein-sieg-kreis.86152/page-47#post-12491416

Grüsse


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Update für Freitag, fahrt ihr mit dem Radel hin?...



So zumindest der Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. November 2014)

17.45 fahren wir ab Schmitzebud ...wenn noch wer mit uns radeln möchte


----------



## joscho (8. Dezember 2014)

Wir haben es ja immer gewusst; *Stadt Köln ist „fahrradfreundlich“!*


----------



## willibike (9. Dezember 2014)

*Zur Information!*
Hallo Wilfried,
bei der Gemeindeverwaltung Odenthal ist eine Fundkamera abgegeben worden. die ist vor ca. einem halben Jahr
abgegeben worden. Es sind ne Menge Foto’s drauf; der Besitzer wäre bestimmt froh sie wieder zu bekommen.
Daher hat mich mein Kollege aus Odenthal um Hilfe gebeten .
Den nachfolgenden Text habe ich bereits an Frosthelm und MTB news geschickt;
vielleicht veröffentlichst Du ihn auch bei euch.
Danke im voraus.

*Fundsache*:

Bei der Gemeinde Odenthal wurde als Fundsache eine Kamera abgegeben. Auf der Kamera sind eine Menge von digitalen Bildern. Vermutlich wurde sie von einem Mountainbiker verloren. 
Der Mountainbiker dürfte um die 55 Jahre alt sein, ist schlank und trägt einen Bart, blaue Jacke und Hose sowie einen roten Helm

Bei seinem Bike handelt es sich vermutlich um ein Scott Spark schwarz mit grüner Schrift. 
Verloren wurde die Kamera vermutlich vor ca. einem halben Jahr; die Gemeideverwaltung Odenthal hofft den Besitzer ausfindig machen zu können.
Vielleicht könntet ihr eine entsprechende Meldung auf eurer Homepage veröffentlichen. 

Viele Grüße
A. Wittgen


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2014)

willibike schrieb:


> Viele Grüße
> A. Wittgen


Der Alex!!!
Die Polizei Dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## ultra2 (10. Dezember 2014)

willibike schrieb:


> ...vermutlich um ein Scott Spark...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> A. Wittgen



Das ist eher ein MTB für schnelles Fahren. Das kann also keiner von uns sein.


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
habt ihr Lust, am Montag mit dem Radel gen Bonn Ri 7G und Weihnachtsmarkt mitzufahren? 

Würde von K aus starten. Glühwein an Bord 

Paar von den Bonner Bekloppten sind sicher auch an Bord...

Termin hat der Stuntbeck eingestellt.

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Tazz (7. Januar 2015)

Gestern mit 3/5 Team auf dem Heumarkt die Weihnachtsmarkt Glühweinsaison beendet......


----------



## joscho (4. Mai 2015)

Wow. Direkt mal vom Januar in den Mai gesprungen 








*Der lieben Tazz*
*Alles Liebe und Gute *
*zum *
*Geburtstag*




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2015)

Oh schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei?

Dann Glückwunsch, wieder näher an der Rente


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... wieder näher an der Rente



ich dacht dat Jeburtstachskind heißt Renate...

happy bööörsday...


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Mai 2015)

Von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute!
Und viele Geschenke!


----------



## looooop (4. Mai 2015)

.... Herzlichen Glückwunsch ..... und bis zum nächsten Glühwein ....


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2015)

Wir woll'n Geschenke sehn, wir woll'n Geschenke sehn..... Herzlüchsten Glückwunsch anne Renode aus der kleinen Schlossstadt
bei Colonia Agrippina! LG, der Pete & Antonie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2015)

Geschenke Geschenke Geschenke ....

Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße


----------



## willibike (5. Mai 2015)

Tazz schrieb:


> Geschenke Geschenke Geschenke ....
> 
> Danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße



*Auch von mir alles Gute und viele schöne Touren ohne Hals & Beinbruch!*


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2015)

*    

Joscho* , alter Knabe 

*Alles*
*  liebe **
zum *
* hohen **
Geburtstag*


    ​


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Könnten die Schätzungen eines "hohen Geburtstags"....




...ein *BINGO* ergeben? Ich Schnecke sage mal oben rechts!...und Glückwunsch, jefälligst!


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2015)

​


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Hihi - mal schauen ob sich noch wer traut!


----------



## surftigresa (21. Mai 2015)

Auch von mir:


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Melli, du muss tippen! Mitte links schein mir gefahrlos, gibt abber bingotechnisch keinen Sinn...


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jörg,

schon wieder? Ist doch lästig, oder?
Trotzdem alles Liebe von Andree und mir.
Sehen wir uns mal? September-Trip planen...


----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Melli, du muss tippen! Mitte links schein mir gefahrlos, gibt abber bingotechnisch keinen Sinn...



Mitte/Mitte kommt schon recht nah ran 

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. Mai 2015)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> schon wieder? Ist doch lästig, oder?
> Trotzdem alles Liebe von Andree und mir.
> Sehen wir uns mal? September-Trip planen...



Danke Euch.
Ja, ist unangenehm. Aber jetzt ist auch erst mal wieder Ruhe 
Für September wäre es hilfreich, wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder aufs Rad käme. Ich baue auf Juli/August. Wobei der August auch gerne mal ins Wasser fällt. Egal, wir werden sehen. Und planen können wir auch so.
Es gibt ja Leute, die für eine Wiederholung vom letzten Jahr sind. Wobei es für die keine Wiederholung wäre 
Lass uns das in der IG weiter bequatschen....


----------



## Tazz (28. Juni 2015)

3/5 vom Team waren Gestern mal wieder ein bisschen hoch und runter im Gebüsch . Unterwegs waren wir, auf und um den Lüderich und ein wenig Königsforst mußte auch sein .... Gut war auch das Spaghetti eis  zum Schluss


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Juni 2015)

Hier die Beweisfotos:


----------



## Tazz (28. Juni 2015)

Oh ...........


----------



## ultra2 (28. Juni 2015)

Da hab ich auch noch eins:


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2015)

...man munkelt, Team-Mitglieder auf heimlichen Erkundungstouren für eine 2015er Variante der TeamIII-Tour gesehen zu haben. 

Wir dürsten nach Terminen!

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juli 2015)

So, so


----------



## willibike (19. Oktober 2015)

*Einladung zum mtblev.de Jahrestreffen 2015*



Hallo liebe Freunde/innen der 26“, 27,5“ oder 29“ Stollenreifen!

*Der Termin zum Jahrestreffen steht fest!*

*Jahrestreffen  2015:*

*06.November 2015 ab 19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich*
*Heinrich-Lübke-Straße 61**
51375 Leverkusen
Tel.: 0214  51213*


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu. Etwas früher als in der Vergangenheit treffen wir uns dieses Mal Anfang  November.  Ich hoffe, dass wir mit diesem Termin keinen Konflikt mit Weihnachtsfeiern bekommen!

Wer von Euch Bilder oder Videos zeigen möchte sollen mir bitte zeitnah das Thema und die Länge des Beitrages mitteilen!

Ø  Bilder und Videos ohne Anmeldung werden Im Programm  nicht berücksichtigt!

Der Gaststätte ist ein Saal angeschossen in dem unser Treffen stattfindet.

Speisen und Getränke hält der Wirt bereit. 
Parkplätze findet Ihr vor dem Lokal und an der Straße u. Nebenstraßen.

Ø  *Freunde, Partner und Interessierte sind herzlich willkommen.*

Um einen Überblick der Teilnehmeranzahl zu bekommen bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung unter:

[email protected]


oder mit einem Eintrag im IBC- LMB



Die Themen für den Abend gebe ich gesondert bekannt!


Happy Trail
Wilfried
(willibike)

www.mtblev.de


----------



## ultra2 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ups, der Wilfried hat uns ausgegraben. Das rührt böse am schlechten Gewissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (19. Oktober 2015)

ultra2 schrieb:


> ... ausgegraben. Das rührt böse am schlechten Gewissen.



Baikt ihr denn noch? 

ICH habe ja voll auf elektrisch umgestellt. Im Wald und auf der Straße. Und - dabei 2rad mit neuem Elan wiederentdeckt ...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Oktober 2015)

_. *Warum kommt das doppelt?_


----------



## Tazz (20. Oktober 2015)

Also lieber Policecar wir arbeiten daran etwas mehr im Wald zu radeln  .
Ansonsten fahren wir gerade auch gerne mit zwei Rädern allerdings muß das dann mit Sprit betankt werden  
Herzlichen dank für die Einladung Wilfried


----------



## joscho (8. November 2015)

Oberrohr und Sattelrohr wollen offensichtlich bei meinem Rad getrennte Wege gehen. Wer kann das verhindern und die Beziehung kitten bzw. schweißen? Sonst sieht das schlecht mit Winterpokal aus 

Die Frage ist ja schon öfter mal aufgetaucht, aber ich habe keine halbwegs verlässliche und aktuelle Antwort finden können. Deshalb hier noch mal gefragt.

Ich habe hier nur GESTA gefunden

@Sonja
Es war dann wohl doch nicht der Sattel der so fröhlich vor sich hin knarzt


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2015)

eine (natürlich garantielose) reparatur dürfte teurer sein als ein günstiger noname hardtail rahmen. an der stelle sind haltbare reparaturen schwer bis unmöglich. du zahlst ordentlich kohle und ein paar wochen oder monate später reißt es wieder. alles schon gehabt. auch eine reduzierhülse ist nicht der weisheit letzter schluß. hau wech das teil!

ps: kann gesta überhaupt alu schweißen? die sehen eher nach stahl-experten aus


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2015)

Der Cheetah hätte das mit Panzertape gemacht 

HT-Rahmen gibt es ja oft noch mit 1.1/8 und 26", dann kannst du fix umbauen?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (8. November 2015)

fott domett. Der Bohrer und die Reibahle sind teurer als so ein Rahmen. Und vorher noch Schweißen und lackieren ...  sorry.


----------



## joscho (8. November 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Cheetah hätte das mit Panzertape gemacht



Mist, da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können 

Ein neuer Rahmen bedeutet dann ja doch ein wenig mehr Bastelarbeit als ein mal schweißen. Und mit Lenkkopflager habe ich keine Erfahrung. Wenn dann noch gefräst oder genschnitten werden muss....



> ...oder monate später...



Würde mir völlig ausreichen.

Schweißen ist, natürlich auch abhängig vom Preis, die schnelle Lösung, die mir die Zeit verschafft mich in Ruhe nach Rahmen oder neuem Bike umzuschauen. Ich habe halt keine Lust mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren.


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du denn?

Und welche Standards? Lenkkopflager ist kein Problem, wenn du Steuersatz damit meinst 

Der Konfuse ist ja gut ausgestattet und macht sicher gerne ein Grill+Schrauben (oder Glühwein...).

Kann dir sonst auch gern helfen.

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2015)

joscho schrieb:


> Oberrohr und Sattelrohr wollen offensichtlich bei meinem Rad getrennte Wege gehen. ...



Rausgewachsen?


----------



## radjey (9. November 2015)

joscho schrieb:


> Schweißen ist, natürlich auch abhängig vom Preis, die schnelle Lösung, die mir die Zeit verschafft mich in Ruhe nach Rahmen oder neuem Bike umzuschauen.


Habe hier auch einen Rahmen liegen mit ähnlichem Riss. Aber bei Alu ist das wohl wirklich schwierig mit dem Schweißen. War damit bei mehreren Leuten und alle haben davon abgeraten das nochmal zu reparieren.
Eine überlange Sattelstütze ginge noch...


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2015)

radjey schrieb:


> Eine überlange Sattelstütze ginge noch...



und wo soll man den spanner anbringen? der riß ist doch direkt über der schweißnaht. 

ein billiger ht rahmen sollte doch schnell aufzutreiben sein und so ein umbau ist an einem nachmittag erledigt, wenn es gut geplant wird, sprich sich ändernde teile vorab besorgt werden (bremsaufnahme, züge, sattelstütze/spanner).


----------



## joscho (9. November 2015)

Ja ja, ist ja gut; habe mir einen mehr oder weniger neuen Rahmen gekauft. 



Enrgy schrieb:


> wenn es gut geplant wird



Da ist es, mein Problem. 
Ich werde wohl länger brauchen. Ausserdem wird es so früh dunkel 

Danke erst mal für Hinweise und Hilfsangebote.
joerg


----------



## joscho (10. November 2015)

radjey schrieb:


> Aber bei Alu ist das wohl wirklich schwierig mit dem Schweißen



GESTA hat auf meine Anfrage zumindest nicht direkt abgewunken. Genaues wollen sie erst sagen, wenn sie den Rahmen in den Fingern haben. Ob es dazu noch kommen wird ist aber fraglich


----------



## sun909 (12. November 2015)

Bis zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef musst du aber fertig sein 

grüße


----------



## joscho (12. November 2015)

Mist, da muss ich aber Gas geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (13. November 2015)

Es ist wieder soweit, es geht zur Seelscheider Adventtour:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15713


----------



## Konfuzius (23. November 2015)

TEAM III im Trainingslager für Freitag


----------



## sun909 (24. November 2015)

Sehr löblich!

Damit klappt's dann auch mit dem Heimweg gen Kölle! 

Grüße


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2016)

So den am wichtigsten Termin im Winterpokal eingetragen  , mich für den WP ordnungsgemäß angemeldet   
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Kondition von vor drei Jahren 

........LÄUFT


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2016)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Kondition von vor drei Jahren
> ...



...ja das kenne ich


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2016)

...... das wird schon


----------



## soka70 (1. November 2016)

MEINE Zeit kommt  

Der Trainingszustand ist zumindest für das Eine okay......


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. November 2016)

nur am Saufen


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2016)

Ha ha, ja das können wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (1. November 2016)

Wenn die Lampen brennen, könnt ihr losfahren.


----------



## Dart (2. November 2016)

Sie leben noch


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. November 2016)

So ich hab da einen Vorschlag.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16264

Grüße Micha


----------



## Tazz (2. November 2016)

Hey Micha ,

Da muss ich mal meine Termine checken...


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> nur am Saufen


Watt frech!


----------



## Dart (20. November 2016)

Wie sieht´s mit Euch aus? Noch Kondition?

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16286

Über rege Teilnahme freuen wir uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (30. November 2016)

Für Anhänger gepflegter Konversation, hier die nächste Gelegenheit, Reibekuchen zu futtern, Glühwein zu saufen und dummes Zeugs zu quatschen:

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16304


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2016)

Gibt's Eierlikör aus J&J-Produktion  ?

Grüße!


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibt's Eierlikör aus J&J-Produktion  ?
> 
> Grüße!



Der Eine ist in Urlaub und der Andere kann nix.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Sollt' vor der Weihnacht hier wer kucken - so könnt er mir ein Sternchen schUcken! (Sorry, didaktisch nitt anders lösbar!)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2017)

Erlegt...äh...erledigt.


----------



## Tazz (23. Januar 2017)

ich auch


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Bin schlichtwech erlegen!


----------



## Tazz (25. Oktober 2017)

So da simmer wieder , und versuchen Rad zu fahren......

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte  

Trinken wir Bier


----------



## willibike (25. Oktober 2017)

Trinken wir Bier  geht auch hier:
*
Einladung
Mountainbiker Leverkusen – Saisonabschluss 2017*

*Freitag 03.November 2017
19:30 Uhr
Gaststätte Kreuzbroich
Heinrich-Lübke Straße 61*

Liebe Mountainbikefreund/innen

Die MTB-Saison 2017 neigt sich dem Ende zu. Aus diesem Anlass lade ich Euch zum Saisonabschluss in gemütlicher Runde ein!
Wie in den vergangenen Jahren wollen wir die Saison in Wort und Bild/Video Revue passieren lassen mit einem Ausblick auf die neue Saison.
Beiträge von Euch sind willkommen!
Bitte keine überlangen Beiträge!
Anmeldung im IBC- Fahrgemeinschaften
oder
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2017)

willibike schrieb:


> Trinken wir Bier  geht auch hier:
> *
> Einladung
> Mountainbiker Leverkusen – Saisonabschluss 2017*
> ...



..da habe ich Nachtschicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2017)

Und noch ein Saisonabschluß

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651

Grüße Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Oktober 2017)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Und noch ein Saisonabschluß
> 
> https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16651
> 
> Grüße Micha


..da habe ich Spätschicht


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2017)

Lieber Willibike ich bin dieses Jahr sogut wie garnicht auf dem Rad gewesen   ich kenne garkeinen von euch ausser Dich  (Ich bin sehr sehr schüchtern ) , da bin ich raus 

Och Micha 
 Ich bin am 11.11.  mit Melli unterwegs ..... Da schaffe ich es nicht tags drauf mit euch Rad zu fahren  . 
Liebe Grüße und euch viel Spaß    bin mal wieder weg.... 

P.s.: Sven  ich hoffe das dein Job gut bezahlt wird und du auch mal Frühschicht hast


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Oktober 2017)

Tazz schrieb:


> Lieber Willibike ich bin dieses Jahr sogut wie garnicht auf dem Rad gewesen   ich kenne garkeinen von euch ausser Dich  (Ich bin sehr sehr schüchtern ) , da bin ich raus
> 
> Och Micha
> Ich bin am 11.11.  mit Melli unterwegs ..... Da schaffe ich es nicht tags drauf mit euch Rad zu fahren  .
> ...



Klar 17-19.11 habe ich Frühschicht


----------



## Tazz (28. Oktober 2017)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Klar 17-19.11 habe ich Frühschicht




Und   Kannst Du noch Einschlafen   Bei dem ganzen durcheinander


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Oktober 2017)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und   Kannst Du noch Einschlafen   Bei dem ganzen durcheinander


naja...noch geht es auch wenn es immer schwerer fällt.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2017)

Soderle, was ist denn mit dem TeamIII und dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt? 

Da fehlen noch ein paar von euch oder muss der Konfuze diesmal allein im Dunkeln nach Haus?

Grüße


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2017)

Tja,der Konfuse hat nur Begleitung von Dennis der kleine und mir der Rest fällt dieses Jahr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (27. November 2017)

Wenn's nich' so kalt wär', würd' ich ja glatt mit dem Velo vorbeikommen 
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Tazz (27. November 2017)

Ja das ist aber schade das es zu kalt wird , wäre aufjedenfall ein Spaß gewesen


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2017)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wenn's nich' so kalt wär', würd' ich ja glatt mit dem Velo vorbeikommen
> Gruss
> Jörg



Ach komm, wir fahren doch auch mit dem Rad hin


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2017)

Wäre auch gut für sein Punktekonto


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2017)

Ach ja, und hin gehts bergab.


----------



## Schnegge (28. November 2017)

Naja die 350 hm Differenz reichen bei der Distanz wahrscheinlich nicht mal um die den Rollwiderstand der Magic Mary zu überwinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. November 2017)

...musst auch nicht alleine fahren, kannst unseren Exil-WPler/ Solothurner mitbringen 

Der braucht auch noch Punkte...

Grüße


----------



## Schnegge (29. November 2017)

Solothurn is' aber Umweg...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. November 2017)




----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich mir so deine Punkte ansehe Jörg, der Hubert hat recht...


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Dezember 2017)

*TEAM III macht mal wieder Punkte ...*

... auf dem Weg zum Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt am Heumarkt am Freitag ...

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16699
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16699
Mitpunkter oder auch Nichtpunkter sind gern gesehen!


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2017)

Schön wars


----------



## Konfuzius (11. Dezember 2017)

Schnell das Schnee-Intermezzo genutzt


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2017)

Feinste Schneepreziosen - gibbet Ghettoweihnachtschüsse?


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2018)

Wühl... auf Seite 4 durchgerutscht...

"Persönliche" Einladung an Tazz, Soka, J&J 

Kalte Zeit=Glühweinzeit...

Der Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt nähert sich mit schnellen Schritten und damit die jährliche Gelegenheit, auf ein paar Leute dort:

Freitag, 30.11.18

https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17045

Grüße


----------



## Konfuzius (10. November 2019)

Heute mit Teilen von Team III im bunten Bergischen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. November 2019)

Nee was war das wieder schön ??


----------



## sun909 (11. November 2019)

Gibt's 2030 dann wieder eine TeamIII-Tortour?!


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2019)

He he, mal schauen ????
2030 ist ja noch was hin ?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. November 2019)

Da könnt ihr noch paar Strecken abfahren.


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2019)




----------



## sun909 (12. November 2019)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he, mal schauen ????
> 2030 ist ja noch was hin ?



Upse, Tippfehler... Da haben wir ja noch paar Glühwein bis dahin zu trinken


----------



## Dart (14. November 2019)

Es lebt


----------



## Tazz (15. November 2019)

Stimmt Jörg  , ich bin lange nicht mehr hier gewesen ? .


----------



## ultra2 (26. April 2020)

Kaum zu glauben, aber Bild von heute ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. April 2020)

Das freut mich, dass Ihr den Weg in den Wald zurück gefunden habt!!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2020)

Sogar ins Bachbett - wäre ich vorne/vorne wär's geschwitzt!
Führe gerade Statistik über längste Winterpausen....
Wir müssen zeitgleich alles Handys vernichten um wieder innet Geschäft zu kommen...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (26. April 2020)

War es nicht voll im Wald? Die Bachdurchfahrt kenne ich doch


----------



## ultra2 (27. April 2020)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> War es nicht voll im Wald? Die Bachdurchfahrt kenne ich doch


Wir waren ja abseits der breiten Wege, da ging es. Und ja ich glaube auch das du die kennst ;-)


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2022)

Und schon wieder unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Jajaja (19. April 2022)

Fein ... 
Voll Nuller die Bikes. Unfahrbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. April 2022)

Sie leben 

Grüße!


----------



## Tazz (19. April 2022)

Tach auch🤩noch jemand da den ich kenne ? 
…..  poh war das anstrengend 😳 aber Ralf und Jens haben mich netterweise den Berg hochgeschoben 🤷🏻‍♀️ tja hilft Ja nicht 😂😂😂🤣 wir haben die Runde jedenfalls abgeschlossen ☺️


----------



## Konfuzius (20. April 2022)

Ich hab auch eins!


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2022)

Na, dann kann die Planung für die TeamIII-Tour 2022 ja beginnen... und ich meine nicht die am Weihnachtsmarkt 

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (20. April 2022)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eins!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1461963


Schlüsselstelle ;-)


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2022)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schlüsselstelle ;-)




mit heutigen lenkerbreiten wegen stacheldraht unmöglich fahrbar! 
retro rulez! 👏


----------



## Edged (20. April 2022)

Heutzutage FÄHRT man nicht mehr. Man FLIEGT.


----------



## Tazz (20. April 2022)

Man Fliegt🤩 ( das konnte ich schon vorher🤣😂 ) ……….


----------



## Tazz (20. April 2022)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schlüsselstelle ;-)


War kein Strom drauf 😁


----------



## Jajaja (21. April 2022)

... Stacheldrahtstrom funzioniert auch ohne Strom. Allerdings mit höchster Kurzschlußgefahr. 

.
.
EDIT 20:30h: Hoite dann auch nochmal ähnliches Geläuf abgerockt. Wer errät wo das ist, dem spendiere ich bei nächster Gelegenheit ein isotonisches Getränk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (22. April 2022)

Wiederauferstanden an Ostern ?! Schön mal wieder was von euch zu lesen und zu sehen...
Das Bild vom Policec... ähh jajaja wurde am östlichen Rande des Königsforstes oberhalb von Unterauel aufgenommen. Im Hintergrund sieht man rechts den Lüderich mit Golfanlage und hinten links noch ein Stück von der A4...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. April 2022)

Edged schrieb:


> Heutzutage FÄHRT man nicht mehr. Man FLIEGT.


Mit Helium in DEN Reifen hat man eher Probleme, den Bodenkontakt NICHT zu verlieren... 



Jajaja schrieb:


> Wer errät wo das ist, dem spendiere ich bei nächster Gelegenheit ein isotonisches Getränk.


Ich weiß wo das ist!


----------



## Konfuzius (22. April 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wiederauferstanden an Ostern ?! Schön mal wieder was von euch zu lesen und zu sehen...
> Das Bild vom Policec... ähh jajaja wurde am östlichen Rande des Königsforstes oberhalb von Unterauel aufgenommen. Im Hintergrund sieht man rechts den Lüderich mit Golfanlage und hinten links noch ein Stück von der A4...


Mist, da war der Schnegge wieder schneller 
Grüße in die Schweiz!


----------



## Jajaja (22. April 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Wiederauferstanden an Ostern ?! Schön mal wieder was von euch zu lesen und zu sehen...
> Das Bild vom Policec... ähh jajaja wurde am östlichen Rande des Königsforstes oberhalb von Unterauel aufgenommen. Im Hintergrund sieht man rechts den Lüderich mit Golfanlage und hinten links noch ein Stück von der A4...


Ja, wirklich schön nochmal 'alte Gesichter' hier zu sehen. (Natürlich vituell; weil, das neue Leben ist halt virtuell ... 

Du kennst aber auch jede Ecke unseres Pedalballs. Nun ist die Auflösung aber auch nicht wirklich schwer ... Das isotonische Getränk werde ich dann bei der nächsten passenden Gelegenheit direkt aus meinem Flaschenhalter ausschenken.  


Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mit Helium in DEN Reifen hat man eher Probleme, den Bodenkontakt NICHT zu verlieren...
> 
> 
> Ich weiß wo das ist!


Das weiß ich doch!  Kriegst natürlich auch was ab.


Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mist, da war der Schnegge wieder schneller
> Grüße in die Schweiz!


So is dat Leben ...


----------



## Schnegge (22. April 2022)

Dat ich ma' so knapp vor'm Konfusen ankomme... puh... war definitiv ein Fotofinish...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. April 2022)

Jetzt wirds schwieriger 
Von letztem Montag:


----------



## Dart (25. April 2022)

Zwischen Holzbachtal und Seelscheid? Bei den beiden Blechgaragen?


----------



## ultra2 (26. April 2022)

Äh...nee...


----------



## Konfuzius (26. April 2022)

Nee, kalt 
Ist auf der Rückfahrt von Altenberg nach Köln entstanden. Auf Bergisch Gladbacher Stadtgebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (26. April 2022)

Hmm, ganz vage tippe ich mal auf die große Hangwiese zwischen Kaltenbroich und Hülsenfeld; nahe Naturfreundehaus?
Die Hänge passen in etwa und auch ein exponierter Hochsitz steht da - soweit ich mich erinnere.


Eine Strecke die Biker nur dann bergauf fährt, wenn er sich selber nicht leiden kann ...


----------



## Konfuzius (27. April 2022)

Nicht ganz, aber nah dran!
Die Wiese bin ich kurz danach RUNTER gefahren


----------



## Schnegge (28. April 2022)

Dann wohl von Strunde hoch nach Breite...?!


----------



## Jajaja (29. April 2022)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Dann wohl von Strunde hoch nach Breite...?!


Hmm, bei Herrenstrunden kenne ich auch so eine große wellenförmige Wiese. Isses aber eher nicht.

Strunde nach Breite ist aber auch eine ganz schöne Strecke. Da gibt's viele Wiesen ... 

Machma 'ne Mäps-Karte rein Ralf. 

Mein Tip war diese Wiese hier.


----------



## Schnegge (29. April 2022)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Herrenstrunden kenne ich auch so eine große wellenförmige Wiese. Isses aber eher nicht.
> 
> Strunde nach Breite ist aber auch eine ganz schöne Strecke. Da gibt's viele Wiesen ...
> 
> ...



Ich dachte hier dran....
Bergisch Gladbach








						51465 Bergisch Gladbach
					

Bergisch Gladbach




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Konfuzius (29. April 2022)

Bingo 
Der Feldweg vom Strundetal hoch nach Breite.
Ungefähr da:
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/50.99307/7.17278
Beim nächsten Treffen gibt's ein gratis Quöllfrisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (29. April 2022)

Schon wieder 'ne Hopfenkaltschale gewonnen  Bin erstaunt was nach der Zeit noch so an Geografie aus der alten Heimat im Hinterstübchen festhängt...


----------



## Jajaja (30. April 2022)

Ja, ihr alten KFLer, ihr kennt eure Gegend halt perfekt. 

An diesen Weg hatte ich übrigens auch gedacht, aber das erschien mir dann aufgrund der Wellenformation auf dem Bild nicht wirklich schlüssig. Ich nehme den Feldweg eher immer als Transferstrecke (Scherfbachtal <--> Hardt) wahr. Uphill wahrlich keine Herausforderung und Downhill besteht die einzige Herausforderung darin, sich nicht in der Traktorrinne zu versteuern ... 

_* Das gibt jetzt ein isotonisch/hopfiges Massenbesäufnis? 

** Wennst jetzt mit Schweizbildern kommst Jörg, bin ich raus ... _


----------



## SevenMountains (2. Mai 2022)

Es lebt Team III ist auferstanden, freue mich auf die Tour


----------

